#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen

## Olive Yao

.



John Mearsheimer: Why is Ukraine the West's fault? (2015)

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Revisor

Even tussendoor:

Hij heeft samen Stephen M. Walt een zeer interessante en diepgaande boek geschreven:





Zie ook:

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieuws-van-de-dag/233418-irak-heeft-maar-n-oorzaak-de-isra-llobby.html

----------


## Olive Yao

.
De Monroe doctrine

De _Monroe doctrine_ werd voor het eerst verwoord door president James Monroe in de _state of the union_ van 1823. De doctrine was een grondslag van de buitenlandse politiek van de USA voor een eeuw. Hij wordt nog ingeroepen.

Volgens de Monroe doctrine stond de VS invloedsuitbreiding en interventie van europese mogendheden en later buitenlandse mogelijkheden in het algemeen in de Amerikas niet toe.
Elke interventie in de Amerikas kon worden opgevat als een vijandige daad tegen de VS.
(Dit lijkt een beetje op artikel 5 van het NAVO Handvest).

Latijns en Zuid-Amerika zijn de achtertuin van de VS, wordt mede met het oog op de Monroe doctrine wel gezegd.


Gebeutenissen

_Guatemala, 1953-1954_
De president onteigende enkele stukken grond van amerikaanse bananenplantages en gaf die aan lokale boeren. Als reactie sprak de VS van _a communist threat close to our shores_. De CIA organiseerde een coup.

_Cuba crisis, 1962_
De VS  die ballistische raketten in Itali en Turkije had gestationeerd  stond geen russische basis met soorgelijke ballistische raketten op Cuba toe.

_Nicaragua, sinds begin jaren 1980_
Nicaragua werd geregeerd door de sandinista-partij. Van de VS mocht deze staat niet bestaan. 
De CIA organiseerde een terreurcampagne door de _contras_ tegen Nicaragua.



Voorpagina van handleiding sabotage door de CIA. Let op het taalgebruik. Nicaragua heeft een militair-industrieel complex. 

_Psychological Operations in Guerrilla Warfare_ was een handleiding voor het vermoorden van Sandinista functionarissen.

_Venezuela, 2002_
De idiote frase _a communist threat close to our shores_ werd hier weer gebruikt.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Oekrane is een verdeeld land

Het land is verdeeld tussen oost en west.





De verdeeldheid leidt sedert lang tot strijd tussen bevolkingsgroepen.

Neonazi's en andere fascisten gaan voorop in die strijd.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Oekrane is een verdeeld land
> 
> Het land is verdeeld tussen oost en west.
> 
> De verdeeldheid leidt sedert lang tot strijd tussen bevolkingsgroenpen.
> 
> Zie daarover nader
> 
> ...



Goed artikel over de verdeeldheid van Oekraine om tot de NAVO toe te treden:


https://truthout.org/articles/ukrain...or-themselves/

----------


## Olive Yao

.


_Oekranse nazis van het Azov bataljon_
foto: Gianluca Agostini, Wikimedia Commons / CC-BY-SA-4.0



VVD-kapitalist M. Rutte: _We are family_

(videoboodschap donderdag 3 maart 2022)


Neonazis gaan voorop in de strijd binnen Oekrane.

United Nations, resolutie aangenomen door de Algemene Vergadering op 16 december 2020

Combating glorification of Nazism, neo-Nazism and other practices that contribute to fuelling contemporary forms of racism, racial discrimination, xenophobia and related intolerance

Stemmen voor: 130
Tegenstemmen: 2, van de VS en Oekrane


Zie over de strijd binnen Oekrane:

Het artikel waar Revisor hierboven naar linked,

Ukrainians are far from unified on NATO. Let them decide for themselves

Truthout / Volodymyr Ishchenko 28 december 2021


Western democracies have mutated into propagandists for war and conflict

John Pilger / Other news  Voices against the tide, 18 February 2022

vertaald als

Invasie in Oekrane: Westerse democratien zijn gemuteerd tot oorlogs- en conflictpropagandisten

posts #175 en #176 door Revisor in Marks topic Russen zijn kwaad op het westen

oorspronkelijk in DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk


en het volgende artikel

Americas collusion with Neo-Nazis - Neo-fascists play an important official or tolerated role in US-backed Ukraine

Stephen F. Cohen / The Nation May 2, 2018

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Americas collusion with Neo-Nazis
Neo-fascists play an important official or tolerated role in US-backed Ukraine

Stephen F. Cohen / The Nation May 2, 2018

Stephen F. Cohen, professor emeritus of russian studies and politics at NYU and Princeton, and John Batchelor continue their (usually) weekly discussion of the new US-Russian Cold War. (Previous installments, now in their fifth year, are at TheNation.com)

Cohen begins: The orthodox American political-media narrative blames Putins Russia alone for the new US-Russian Cold War. Maintaining this (at most) partial truth involves various mainstream media malpractices, among them lack of historical context; reporting based on unverified facts and selective sources; editorial bias; and the excluding, even slurring, of proponents of alternative explanatory narratives as Kremlin apologists and carriers of Russian propaganda. An extraordinary example appeared on May 1, when Jim Sciutto, CNNs leading purveyor of Russiagate allegations, tweeted that Jill Stein isrepeating Russian talking points on its interference in the 2016 election and on U.S. foreign policy. To the extent that Sciutto represents CNN, as he does almost nightly on air, it is useful to know what this influential network actually thinks about a legitimate third party in American electoral democracy and its presidential candidate. And also about many well-informed Americans who have not supported Stein or her party but who strongly disagree with CNNs orthodox positions on Russiagate and US foreign policy. No less important, however, is the highly selective nature of the mainstream narrative of the new Cold War, what it chooses to feature and what it virtually omits. Among the omissions, few realities are more important than the role played by neofascist forces in US-backed, Kiev-governed Ukraine since 2014. Not even many Americans who follow international news know the following, for example:

 That the snipers who killed scores of protestors and policemen on Kievs Maidan Square in February 2014, thereby triggering a democratic revolution that overthrew the elected president, Viktor Yanukovych, and brought to power a virulent anti-Russian, pro-American regimeit was neither democratic nor a revolution, but a violent coup unfolding in the streets with high-level supportwere sent not by Yanukovych, as is still widely reported, but instead almost certainly by the neofascist organization Right Sector and its co-conspirators.

 That the pogrom-like burning to death of ethnic Russians and others in Odessa shortly later in 2014 reawakened memories of Nazi extermination squads in Ukraine during World War II has been all but deleted from the American mainstream narrative even though it remains a painful and revelatory experience for many Ukrainians.

 That the Azov Battalion of some 3,000 well-armed fighters, which has played a major combat role in the Ukrainian civil war and now is an official component of Kievs armed forces, is avowedly partially pro-Nazi, as evidenced by its regalia, slogans, and programmatic statements, and well-documented as such by several international monitoring organizations. Congressional legislation recently banned Azov from receiving any US military aid, but it is likely to obtain some of the new weapons recently sent to Kiev by the Trump Administration due to the countrys rampant network of corruption and black markets.

 That stormtroop-like assaults on gays, Jews, elderly ethnic Russians, and other impure citizens are widespread throughout Kiev-ruled Ukraine, along with torchlight marches reminiscent of those that eventually inflamed Germany in the late 1920s and 1930s. And that the police and official legal authorities do virtually nothing to prevent these neofascist acts or to prosecute them. On the contrary, Kiev has officially encouraged them by systematically rehabilitating and even memorializing Ukrainian collaborators with Nazi German extermination pogroms and their leaders during World War II, renaming streets in their honor, building monuments to them, rewriting history to glorify them, and more.

 Or that Israels official annual report on anti-Semitism around the world in 2017 concluded that such incidents had doubled in Ukraine and the number surpassed the tally for all the incidents reported throughout the entire region combined. By the region, the report meant the total in all of Eastern Europe and all former territories of the Soviet Union. 

Americans cannot be faulted for not knowing these facts. They are very rarely reported and still less debated in the mainstream media, whether in newspapers or on television. To learn about them, Americans would have to turn to alternative media and to their independent writers, which rarely affect mainstream accounts of the new Cold War. One such important American writer is Lev Golinkin. He is best known for his book A Backpack, A Bear, and Eight Crates of Vodka, a deeply moving and highly instructive memoir of his life as a young boy brought to America by his immigrant parents from Eastern Ukraine, now the scene of tragic civil and proxy war. But Golinkin has also been an unrelenting and meticulous reporter of neofascism in our Ukraine and a defender of others who try to chronicle and oppose its growing crimes. (Many of us seeking reliable information often turn to him.)

The significance of neo-Nazism in Ukraine and the at least tacit official U.S support or tolerance for it should be clearly understood:

 This did not begin under President Trump but under President George W. Bush, when then Ukrainian President Viktor Yushchenkos Orange Revolution began rehabilitating Ukraines wartime killers of Jews, and it grew under President Obama, who, along with Vice President Joseph Biden, were deeply complicit in the Maidan coup and what followed. Then too the American mainstream media scarcely noticed. Still worse, when a founder of a neo-Nazi party and now repackaged speaker of the Ukrainian parliament visited Washington in 2017, he was widely feted by leading American politicians, including Senator John McCain and Representative Paul Ryan. Imagine the message this sent back to Ukraineand elsewhere.

 Fascist or neo-Nazi revivalism is underway today in many countries, from Europe to the United States, but the Ukrainian version is of special importance and a particular danger. A large, growing, well-armed fascist movement has reappeared in a large European country that is the political epicenter of the new Cold War between the United States and Russiaindeed a movement that not so much denies the Holocaust as glorifies it. Could such forces come to power in Kiev? Its American minimizers say never because it has too little public support (though perhaps more than has Ukrainian President Petro Poroshenko today). But the same was said of Lenins party and Hitlers until Russia and Germany descended into chaos and lawlessness. And a recent Amnesty International article reports that Kiev is losing control over radical groups and the states monopoly on the use of force. 

 For four years, the US political-media establishment, including many prominent American Jews and their organizations, has at best ignored or tolerated Ukrainian neo-Nazism and at worst abetted it by unqualified support for Kiev. Typically, _The New York Times_ may report at length on corruption in Ukraine, but not on the very frequent manifestations of neofascism. And when George Will laments the resurgence of anti-Semitism today, he cites the British Labor Party but not Ukraine. 

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
When Ukrainian fascism is occasionally acknowledged, a well-placed band of pro-Kiev zealots quickly assertsmaybe, but the real fascist is Americas number one enemy, Russian President Vladimir Putin. Whatever Putins failings, this allegation is either cynical or totally uninformed. Nothing in Putins statements over 18 years in power are akin to fascism, whose core belief is a cult of blood based on the alleged superiority of one ethnicity over all others. As head of a vast multiethnic state, such statements by Putin would be inconceivable and political suicide. There are, of course, neofascist activists in Russia, but many of them have been imprisoned. Nor is a mass fascist movement feasible in Russia where so many millions died in the war against Nazi Germany, a war that directly affected Putin and clearly left a formative mark on him. Though born after the war, his mother and father barely survived near-fatal wounds and disease, his older brother died in the long German siege of Leningrad, and several uncles perished. Still more, there is no anti-Semitism evident in Putin. Indeed, it is widely said, both in Russia and in Israel, that life for Russian Jews is better under Putin than it has ever been in that countrys long history.

 We are left, then, not with Putins responsibility for the resurgence of fascism in a major European country, but with Americas shame and possible indelible stain on its historical reputation for tolerating it even if only through silence.

At least until recently. On April 23, a courageous first-term congressman from California, Ro Khanna, organized a public letter to the State Department, co-signed by 56 other members of the House, calling on the US government to speak out and take steps against the resurgence of official anti-Semitism and Holocaust denialism in both Ukraine and Poland. In the history of the new and more perilous Cold War, Ro, as he seems to be known to many in Washington, is a rare profile in courage, as are his co-signers. We will see what comes of their wise and moral act. In a righteous representative democracy, every member of Congress would sign the appeal and every leading newspaper lend editorial support. But not surprisingly, the mainstream media has yet even to report on Representative Khannas certainly newsworthy initiative, though, also not surprisingly, he has been slurred and promptly defended by the inestimable Lev Golinkin.

The previous 40-year experience taught that Cold War can corrupt even American democracypolitically, economically, morally. There are many examples of how the new edition has already degraded Americas media, politicians, even scholars. But the acid test today may be our elites reaction to neofascism in US-supported Ukraine. Protesting it is not a Jewish issue, but an American one. Nonetheless, it is fitting to paraphrase again the Jewish philosopher Hillel: If not now, when? If not us, who?

----------


## Olive Yao

.



John Mearsheimer onderscheidt: de diepe oorzaak; de verhaastende oorzaak; en de russische reactie.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Revisor

*Putin sets a new red line on NATO expansion*

Since its assurances not to move “one inch” outside Germany, the alliance as moved 600 miles closer to Russia.

December 4, 2021 

Written by Ted Snider

It is possible to actually measure Washington’s dishonesty. How big is it? It’s about 600 miles.

In 1990, according to declassified documents, Secretary of State James Baker assured Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev that NATO would not expand “one inch” east of Germany. Thirty years ago, that was Russia’s red line.

On December 2, that red line moved from one inch to 600 miles as Vladimir Putin said he would now seek a promise that NATO would not expand further east to Ukraine.

Since these assurances, NATO has wandered its way through Hungary, the Czech Republic, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Bulgaria, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Albania, Croatia, Montenegro and Poland. Six hundred miles of broken pledges have brought the U.S. and NATO to the border of Ukraine.

On September 1, President Biden met with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky at the White House. Biden used code words for NATO encroachment when he pledged his “support for Ukraine’s Euro-Atlantic aspirations” and American support for Ukraine’s “being completely integrated in Europe.” He then announced “a new $60 million security assistance package” in addition to the $400 million in security assistance the U.S. has already provided Ukraine this year.

Having retreated 600 miles from Gorbachev’s red line, Putin drew a new red line on December 2, seeking “reliable and long-term security guarantees.” Those guarantees “would exclude any further NATO moves eastward and the deployment of weapons systems that threaten us in close vicinity to Russian territory.”

Putin is keenly aware that the red line has moved east 600 miles. At the Munich Conference on Security Policy in 2007, Putin asked the world, “And what happened to the assurances our Western partners made after the dissolution of the Warsaw Pact? Where are those declarations today? No one even remembers them. But I will allow myself to remind this audience what was said. I would like to quote the speech of NATO General Secretary Mr. Woerner in Brussels on 17 May 1990. He said at the time that: ‘the fact that we are ready not to place a NATO army outside of German territory gives the Soviet Union a firm security guarantee.’ Where are these guarantees?”

The guarantees were a deception, and the red line has moved hundreds of miles and has become a threat. Seven years later, in its review of 2014, Russia’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs would note that the “ongoing eastward expansion [and] successive waves of NATO enlargement [are] contrary to the assurances issued at the highest level.” In 2015, Russia’s National Security Strategy would note that NATO’s “continued expansion and the approach of its military infrastructure to Russia’s borders, all create threat to national security.”

The first guarantee was given on February 9, 1990 when Secretary of State Baker assured Gorbachev that if NATO got Germany and Russia pulled its troops out of East Germany, NATO would not expand east of Germany. Gorbachev records in his memoirs that he agreed to Baker’s terms “with the guarantee that NATO jurisdiction or troops would not extend east of the current line.”

In his book Superpower Illusions, Jack F. Matlock Jr., who was the American ambassador to Russia at the time and was present at the meeting, confirms Gorbachev’s account, saying that it “coincides with my notes of the conversation except that mine indicate that Baker added ‘not one inch.’”

The next day, according to West German foreign ministry documents, on February 10, 1990, West German Foreign Minister Hans-Dietrich Genscher told his Soviet counterpart Eduard Shevardnadze “‘For us . . . one thing is certain: NATO will not expand to the east.’ And because the conversation revolved mainly around East Germany, Genscher added explicitly: ‘As far as the non-expansion of NATO is concerned, this also applies in general.’”

Even earlier, on January 31, 1990, Genscher had said in a major speech that there would not be “an expansion of NATO territory to the east, in other words, closer to the borders of the Soviet Union.”

The National Security Archive published the actual documents detailing what Gorbachev was promised on December 12, 2017. According to the late Stephen Cohen in his book, ”War With Russia?” the documents finally, and authoritatively, reveal that, “the truth, and the promises broken, are much more expansive than previously known: all of the Western powers involved — the US, the UK, France, Germany itself — made the same promise to Gorbachev on multiple occasions and in various emphatic ways.”

It didn’t have to be this way. Like Gorbachev before him at the end of the cold war, Putin has hoped to help create an international community that, rather than building blocs, featured cooperation among equals. He had even suggested Russian membership in NATO. Even in the speech where he drew Russia’s new red line, Putin was still suggesting a cooperative solution. He said that the “working out specific agreements” should be done “in a dialogue with the United States and its allies.” He added, diplomatically, that “we aren’t demanding any special conditions for ourselves and realize that any agreements must take interests of Russia and all Euro-Atlantic countries into account.”

While this would obviously be the least confrontational path, it is the least likely to be be taken, as the only assurances being given today come in the form of Sec. of Defense Lloyd Austin, who recently reassured Georgia and Ukraine that the “door is still open” to NATO membership, much to the chagrin of Moscow.


https://responsiblestatecraft.org/20...ato-expansion/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
 :chinees:  ...B. Obama is medeschuldig

B. Obamas geopolitiek tegen Rusland was:

Rusland isoleren, Ruslands economische en politieke banden met het buitenland afsnijden, russische expansie naar buurlanden beperken, een internationale consensus tegen Rusland, Rusland een paria maken.


 :chinees:  ...De VS beraamde en beraamt plannen en listen, tactieken en strategien om Rusland te verzwakken, isoleren, omsingelen, provoceren en ondermijnen




De _Freedom Fighters Manual_ was een sabotagehandleiding voor de terreurcampagne tegen Nicaragua.

Extending Russia - Competing from advantageous ground is een sabotagehandleiding voor de geopolitieke campagne tegen Rusland. Hierboven lees je de inhoud.

 :chinees:  In Nigaragua werd de terreurcampagne uitgevoerd met de _contra's_.
In Ukrane werkte en werkt de VS samen met fascisten, waaronder nieuwe nazi's.

De NAVO en de EU waren erbij betrokken.


_Het volgende artikel, Diana Johnstone: US Foreign Policy is a cruel sport,

is vertaald op De Wereld morgen,

Oekrane en het cynische buitenlands beleid van de VS_

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Diana Johnstone: US Foreign Policy is a cruel sport

by Diana Johnstone / Consortium News February 23, 2022


Bear baiting was long ago banned as inhumane. Yet today, a version is being practiced every day against whole nations on a gigantic international scale
In the time of the first Queen Elizabeth, British royal circles enjoyed watching fierce dogs torment a captive bear for the fun of it. The bear had done no harm to anyone, but the dogs were trained to provoke the imprisoned beast and goad it into fighting back. Blood flowing from the excited animals delighted the spectators.

This cruel practice has long since been banned as inhumane.

And yet today, a version of bear baiting is being practiced every day against whole nations on a gigantic international scale. It is called United States foreign policy. It has become the regular practice of the absurd international sports club called NATO.

United States leaders, secure in their arrogance as the indispensable nation, have no more respect for other countries than the Elizabethans had for the animals they tormented. The list is long of targets of U.S. bear baiting, but Russia stands out as prime example of constant harassment. And this is no accident. The baiting is deliberately and elaborately planned.

As evidence, I call attention to a 2019 report by the RAND corporation to the U.S. Army chief of staff entitled Extending Russia. Actually, the RAND study itself is fairly cautious in its recommendations and warns that many perfidious tricks might not work. However, I consider the very existence of this report scandalous, not so much for its content as for the fact that this is what the Pentagon pays its top intellectuals to do: figure out ways to lure other nations into troubles U.S. leaders hope to exploit.

The official U.S. line is that the Kremlin threatens Europe by its aggressive expansionism, but when the strategists talk among themselves the story is very different. Their goal is to use sanctions, propaganda and other measures to provoke Russia into taking the very sort of negative measures (over-extension) that the U.S. can exploit to Russias detriment.

The RAND study explains its goals:

We examine a range of nonviolent measures that could exploit Russias actual vulnerabilities and anxieties as a way of stressing Russias military and economy and the regimes political standing at home and abroad. The steps we examine would not have either defense or deterrence as their prime purpose, although they might contribute to both. Rather, these steps are conceived of as elements in a campaign designed to unbalance the adversary, leading Russia to compete in domains or regions where the United States has a competitive advantage, and causing Russia to overextend itself militarily or economically or causing the regime to lose domestic and/or international prestige and influence.

Clearly, in U.S. ruling circles, this is considered normal behavior, just as teasing is normal behavior for the schoolyard bully, and sting operations are normal for corrupt FBI agents.

This description perfectly fits U.S. operations in Ukraine, intended to exploit Russias vulnerabilities and anxieties by advancing a hostile military alliance onto its doorstep, while describing Russias totally predictable reactions as gratuitous aggression. Diplomacy involves understanding the position of the other party. But verbal bear baiting requires total refusal to understand the other, and constant deliberate misinterpretation of whatever the other party says or does.

What is truly diabolical is that, while constantly accusing the Russian bear of plotting to expand, the whole policy is directed at goading it into expanding! Because then we can issue punishing sanctions, raise the Pentagon budget a few notches higher and tighten the NATO Protection Racket noose tighter around our precious European allies.

For a generation, Russian leaders have made extraordinary efforts to build a peaceful partnership with the West, institutionalized as the European Union and above all, NATO. They truly believed that the end of the artificial Cold War could produce a peace-loving European neighborhood. But arrogant United States leaders, despite contrary advice from their best experts, rejected treating Russia as the great nation it is, and preferred to treat it as the harassed bear in a circus.

The expansion of NATO was a form of bear-baiting, the clear way to transform a potential friend into an enemy. That was the way chosen by former U.S. President Bill Clinton and following administrations. Moscow had accepted the independence of former members of the Soviet Union. Bear-baiting involved constantly accusing Moscow of plotting to take them back by force.

*Russias Borderland*

Ukraine is a word meaning borderlands, essentially the borderlands between Russia and the territories to the West that were sometimes part of Poland, or Lithuania, or Habsburg lands. As a part of the U.S.S.R., Ukraine was expanded to include large swaths of both. History had created very contrasting identities on the two extremities, with the result that the independent nation of Ukraine, which came into existence only in 1991, was deeply divided from the start. And from the start, Washington strategies, in cahoots with a large, hyperactive anti-communist anti-Russian diaspora in the U.S. and Canada, contrived to use the bitterness of Ukraines divisions to weaken first the U.S.S.R. and then Russia. Billions of dollars were invested in order to strengthen democracy  meaning the pro-Western west of Ukraine against its semi-Russian east.

The 2014 U.S.-backed coup that overthrew President Viktor Yukanovych, solidly supported by the east of the country, brought to power pro-West forces determined to bring Ukraine into NATO, whose designation of Russia as prime enemy had become ever more blatant. This caused the prospect of an eventual NATO capture of Russias major naval base at Sebastopol, on the Crimean peninsula. 

Since the Crimean population had never wanted to be part of Ukraine, the peril was averted by organizing a referendum in which an overwhelming majority of Crimeans voted to return to Russia, from which they had been severed by an autocratic Khrushchev ruling in 1954. Western propagandists relentlessly denounced this act of self-determination as a Russian invasion foreshadowing a program of Russian military conquest of its Western neighbors  a fantasy supported by neither facts nor motivation.

Appalled by the coup overthrowing the president they had voted for, by nationalists threatening to outlaw the Russian language they spoke, the people of the eastern provinces of Donetsk and Lugansk declared their independence.

Russia did not support this move, but instead supported the Minsk agreement, signed in February 2015 and endorsed by a UN Security Council resolution. The gist of the accord was to preserve the territorial integrity of Ukraine by a federalization process that would return the breakaway republics in return for their local autonomy.

The Minsk agreement set out a few steps to end the internal Ukrainian crisis. First, Ukraine was supposed to immediately adopt a law granting self-government to eastern regions (in March 2015). Next, Kiev would negotiate with eastern territories over guidelines for local elections to be held that year under OSCE supervision. Then Kiev would implement a constitutional reform guaranteeing eastern right. After the elections, Kiev would take full control of Donetsk and Lugansk, including border with Russia. A general amnesty would cover soldiers on both sides.

However, although it signed the agreement, Kiev has never implemented any of these points and refuses to negotiate with the eastern rebels. Under the so-called Normandy agreement, France and Germany were expected to put pressure on Kiev to accept this peaceful settlement, but nothing happened. Instead, the West has accused Russia of failing to implement the agreement, which makes no sense inasmuch as the obligations to implement fall on Kiev, not on Moscow. Kiev officials regularly reiterate their refusal to negotiate with the rebels, while demanding more and more weaponry from NATO powers in order to deal with the problem in their own way.

Meanwhile, major parties in the Russian Duma and public opinion have long expressed concern for the Russian-speaking population of the eastern provinces, suffering from privations and military attack from the central government for eight years. This concern is naturally interpreted in the West as a remake of Hitlers drive to conquest neighboring countries. However, as usual the inevitable Hitler analogy is baseless. For one thing, Russia is too large to need to conquer Lebensraum.

*You Want an Enemy? Now Youve Got One*

Germany has found the perfect formula for Western relations with Russia: Are you or are you not a Putinversteher, a Putin understander? By Putin they mean Russia, since the standard Western propaganda ploy is to personify the targeted country with the name of its president, Vladimir Putin, necessarily a dictatorial autocrat. If you understand Putin, or Russia, then you are under deep suspicion of disloyalty to the West. So, all together now, let us make sure that we DO NOT UNDERSTAND Russia!

Russian leaders claim to feel threatened by members of a huge hostile alliance, holding regular military manoeuvers on their doorstep? They feel uneasy about nuclear missiles aimed at their territory from nearby NATO member states? Why, thats just paranoia, or a sign of sly, aggressive intentions. There is nothing to understand.

So, the West has treated Russia like a baited bear. And what its getting is a nuclear-armed, militarily powerful adversary nation led by people vastly more thoughtful and intelligent than the mediocre politicians in office in Washington, London and a few other places.

U.S. President Joe Biden and his Deep State never wanted a peaceful solution in Ukraine, because troubled Ukraine acts as a permanent barrier between Russia and Western Europe, ensuring U.S. control over the latter. They have spent years treating Russia as an adversary, and Russia is now drawing the inevitable conclusion that the West will accept it only as an adversary. The patience is at an end. And this is a game changer.

First reaction: the West will punish the bear with sanctions! Germany is stopping certification of the Nordstream 2 natural gas pipeline. Germany thus refuses to buy the Russian gas it needs in order to make sure Russia wont be able to cut off the gas it needs sometime in the future. Now thats a clever trick, isnt it! And meanwhile, with a growing gas shortage and rising prices, Russia will have no trouble selling its gas somewhere else in Asia.

When our values include refusal to understand, there is no limit to how much we can fail to understand.

To be continued.



_vertaald op De Wereld morgen,

Oekrane en het cynische buitenlands beleid van de VS_

----------


## Olive Yao

.
 :chinees:  Mearsheimer onderscheidt:

19e eeuws geostrategisch wereldbeeld  Rusland
draait om machtsevenwicht;
verstoring van machtsevenwicht leidt tot oorlog (door een machtige agressieve staat of een in het nauw gedreven staat);
daarom moet macht tussen grote mogendheden in evenwicht blijven.

21 eeuws geostrategisch wereldbeeld  VS
Na 1989: Sovjet Unie is verslagen, triomf van VS; communisme is verslagen, er is mondiale consensus over kapitalisme; nieuwe wereldorde, VS heeft het rijk alleen;
VS en NAVO negeren machtsevenwicht met Rusland.

Deze wereldbeelden botsen met elkaar.

 :chinees:  Mearsheimer spreekt van_ core strategic interests_, areas of the world where youre willing to fight and die (3:14)

Voor Rusland is Oekrane een _core strategic interest_.

 terecht, gezien de ligging van Oekrane en gezien westerse en NAVO-agressie wereldwijd in het algemeen en tegen Rusland in het bijzonder.

Mearsheimer vergelijkt de situatie met de _Monroe-doctrine_ (25:10). Hij herinnert aan de Cuba crisis van 1962 (25:27). Stel dat over 25 jaar China een militaire alliantie met Canada en Mexio vormt en militaire bases in die landen vestigt  hoe zou de VS daarop reageren? (25:45)

 :chinees:  NAVO geeft een signaal af aan Georgi en Oekrane dat NAVO ze steunt.
Gevolg: die landen stellen zich niet neutraal en niet diplomatiek op jegens Rusland.

() a war between Russia and Georgia in august 2008. That war was a consequence of this. (16:25)

() were encouraging the ukranians to get tough with the russians () the ukranians are almost completely unwilling to compromise with the russians and instead want to pursue a hardline policy. (40:40)

----------


## Olive Yao

.



EU handelspolitiek als oorzaak van de oorlog

 :chinees:  De EU heeft een handels- en investeringspolitiek onder leiding van directoraat-generaal handel van de Europese Commissie.

Aspecten hiervan zijn:

● de EC hecht hier groot geo-economisch belang aan, bepalend voor de toekomst van Europa,
● mondiaal,
● kapitalistisch,
● handels- en investeringsverdragen veranderen de constituties van landen; kapitalisme wordt quasi-constitutioneel verankerd.

zie daaover David Schneiderman, Constitutionalizing economic globalization (2008)
zie ook Gus van Harten, Investment rules and the denial of change (2010)


● Het Handelsdirectoraat tracht handels- en investeringsverdragen tot stand te brengen door strategisch handelen in de zin van J. Habermas, _Theorie van het communicatieve handelen_. Dit handelen is antidemocratisch.
● Er bestaat wereldwijd grote weerstand tegen, buiten en binnen EU-landen.

 :chinees:  Het Associatieverdrag van de EU met Oekrane ligt in dat kader.

 :chinees:  In 2014 stelde Rusland voor:
Oekrane moet zich economisch ontwikkelen.
Daartoe economische samenwerking Oekrane  Rusland  EU  IMF.
Rusland zegt $ 15 miljard toe voor Oekrane.

Oekrane en Rusland grenzen aan elkaar en kunnen voordeel hebben van wederzijdse handel.
In grote delen van Oekrane spreken mensen russisch; in handelstheorie geldt dat als natuurlijke handelsbevorderende factor.

 :chinees:  De EU wees Ruslands voorstel af. De EU weigert met Rusland samen te werken. Dat was dom en slecht van de EU.
Mearsheimer: "The EU foolishly said no." (39:10). Dit was de isolatiestrategie tegen Rusland.

Goed zou zijn:
 economische samenwerking met Rusland,
 geo-economische en daardoor politieke toenadering tot Rusland.

De EU doet het tegenovergestelde:
 sluit Rusland uit van economische samenwerking, niet alleen met de EU maar ook met Oekrane, een natuurlijke handelspartner voor Rusland,
 wakkert geo-economische en daardoor geopolitieke strijd aan.

 :chinees:  Om handels- en investeringsverdragen van de EU erdoor te duwen is een standaard verkooppraatje echter:

() dat internationale handel en investeringen mensen nader tot elkaar brengen, economien verbinden en politieke tegenstellingen overbruggen. Goede economische relaties bevorderen vreedzame politieke samenwerking en verminderen het risico op gewelddadige conflicten.

Minister S. Kaag (D66), antwoord 6, Memorie van Toelichting aan Eerste Kamer 8 mei 2020.

Het Handelsdirectoraat en de EU Ministerraad zijn inconsistent en inconsequent. Het is ook hypocrisie, loze woorden.

In de vrijhandelsstrijd rond 1900 eiste Engeland dat er _made in Germany_ op duitse importproducten stond.
Over de eerste wereldoorlog zeiden engelsen: 'The cause of the war was made in Germany'. Duitsers antwoordden:
'_Made in Germany_ was the cause of the war'.

De EU had in 2014-2015 op Ruslands economische samenwerkingsvoorstel van Oekrane  Rusland  EU  IMF moeten ingaan. Misschien zou Oekrane er dan nu anders hebben uitgezien.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Stoltenberg is een schijtluis. Hij laat een heel volk midden in Europa in de steek en zit dat ook nog schaamteloos te verdedigen. En wie hier de smerige rol van de EU en Navo ter discussie durft te stellen wordt door de bekende eurofielen van dit forum beschimpt. Stel smerige klootzakken.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> .
> 
> 
> 
> EU handelspolitiek als oorzaak van de oorlog
> 
>  De EU heeft een handels- en investeringspolitiek onder leiding van directoraat-generaal handel van de Europese Commissie.
> 
> Aspecten hiervan zijn:
> ...


Mee eens. De EU is de oorzaak van deze oorlog. Zonder Associatieverdrag was het niet gebeurd. En nu zeggen de lidstaten dat het hun conflict niet is.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Mee eens. De EU is de oorzaak van deze oorlog. Zonder Associatieverdrag was het niet gebeurd. En nu zeggen de lidstaten dat het hun conflict niet is.


Mearsheimer zegt: "'We' are incapable of blaming ourselves. All problems in the world are caused by everybody else, never by the US." (32:30)

Hetzelfde geldt voor de EU.

Het westen bemoeide zich met binnenlandse aangelegenheden.

Politicologen en diplomaten waarschuwen hier al een decennium tegen, politici negeerden en negeren het. 






_EU-politici Verhofstad en Van Baalen agiteren in Kiev_

----------


## Soldim

> Mee eens. De EU is de oorzaak van deze oorlog. Zonder Associatieverdrag was het niet gebeurd. En nu zeggen de lidstaten dat het hun conflict niet is.


Er worden in deze discussie heel veel schuldigen aangewezen .... wat mensen uit de Ukraine zelf willen is schijnbaar onbelangrijk.

----------


## Soldim

> In 1990, according to declassified documents, Secretary of State James Baker assured Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev that NATO would not expand one inch east of Germany. Thirty years ago, that was Russias red line.


Gorbachev schijnt zich dat niet te herinneren: https://www.brookings.edu/blog/up-fr...achev-says-no/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Er worden in deze discussie heel veel schuldigen aangewezen .... wat mensen uit de Ukraine zelf willen is schijnbaar onbelangrijk.


En als die mensen uit de Ukraine iets willen (van ons) hebben wij daar dan ook nog iets over te zeggen? Nee! Zie het associatieverdrag als opmaat voor EU lidmaatschap en dat van de Navo. Alles wat er beslist wordt in de EU bij iedere uitbreiding gaat volledig om de wil van de bevolking heen. Polen en al die oostelijke lidstaten zijn er gewoon bijgekomen zonder de vraag te stellen of wij dat berhaupt willen. 

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Maar nu het zo is dat Von de Leyen openlijk zegt dat de Ukraine lid kan worden van de EU, Polen riep op de Ukraine versneld lid te maken, moeten we het maar doen. We kunnen ons niet terugtrekken van onze verantwoordelijkheid. Notbene een land wat is aangevallen in het centrum van Europa. En de EU zegt het is ons conflict niet. Bah bah bah. Een dikke middenvinger naar de EU.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Er worden in deze discussie heel veel schuldigen aangewezen .... wat mensen uit de Ukraine zelf willen is schijnbaar onbelangrijk.





> wat mensen uit de Ukraine zelf willen is schijnbaar onbelangrijk.


Daar hebben commentatoren op gewezen, bijvoorbeeld Palki Sharma in het programma _Gravitas Plus_ op WION (India):

Ukraine is a sovereign country and has every right to want to join the NATO. (7:35)

Op het forum heeft knuppeltje daarop gewezen in Marks topic Russen zijn kwaad op het westen.

Maar moet de NAVO dat willen?

"But whats in it for the NATO? Why did they push for it?"




> Er worden in deze discussie heel veel schuldigen aangewezen ....


Ja, maar zoveel mensen waarschuwen hier ook al decennia voor. Waarom negeren de NAVO en de EU hun waarschuwingen en adviezen?

Palki Sharma:

June 1997  50 porminent foreign policy experts signed an open letter to president Bill Clinton calling Americas effort to expand NATO a policy error of historic proportions.
Then we have George Kennan, the father of Americas containment policy during the cold war. Het too called NATO expansion a tragic mistake with no reason whatsoever.
The warnings went on for decades.
In 2008 William J. Burns, the US ambassador to Moscow, wrote a letter to the state department where he staid that ukranian entry into NATO is the brightest of all red lines for the russian elite. He said that even Putin sharpest critics at home consider Ukraines entry a direct challenge to russian interests.
It does not end there.
This is Robert M. Gates. He was a defense secretary in the Bush and Obama administrations. He wrote in his memoirs that trying to bring Georgia and Ukraine into NATO was truly overreaching. This move was a case of recklessly ignoring what the russians considered their own vital national interests.
Then we have Stobe Talbot, a former deputy secretary of state, he described the russian perception in a similar way, how they consider NATO as a vestige of the cold war and point out that if the Warshaw pact was disbanded, why did the west not dismantle NATO?
So several voices in the western world had warned that russions protests have merit and that NATO expansion could spell serious trouble. (5:55v)







Tot slot nog Heinz Kissinger in 2014:

Henry Kissinger: To settle the Ukraine crisis, start at the end

Henry A. Kissinger / Washington Post march 5 2014

Henry A. Kissinger was secretary of state from 1973 to 1977.

Public discussion on Ukraine is all about confrontation. But do we know where we are going? In my life, I have seen four wars begun with great enthusiasm and public support, all of which we did not know how to end and from three of which we withdrew unilaterally. The test of policy is how it ends, not how it begins.

Far too often the Ukrainian issue is posed as a showdown: whether Ukraine joins the East or the West. But if Ukraine is to survive and thrive, it must not be either sides outpost against the other  it should function as a bridge between them.

Russia must accept that to try to force Ukraine into a satellite status, and thereby move Russias borders again, would doom Moscow to repeat its history of self-fulfilling cycles of reciprocal pressures with Europe and the United States.

The West must understand that, to Russia, Ukraine can never be just a foreign country. Russian history began in what was called Kievan-Rus. The Russian religion spread from there. Ukraine has been part of Russia for centuries, and their histories were intertwined before then. Some of the most important battles for Russian freedom, starting with the Battle of Poltava in 1709 , were fought on Ukrainian soil. The Black Sea Fleet  Russias means of projecting power in the Mediterranean  is based by long-term lease in Sevastopol, in Crimea. Even such famed dissidents as Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn and Joseph Brodsky insisted that Ukraine was an integral part of Russian history and, indeed, of Russia. 

The European Union must recognize that its bureaucratic dilatoriness and subordination of the strategic element to domestic politics in negotiating Ukraines relationship to Europe contributed to turning a negotiation into a crisis. Foreign policy is the art of establishing priorities.

The Ukrainians are the decisive element. They live in a country with a complex history and a polyglot composition. The Western part was incorporated into the Soviet Union in 1939 , when Stalin and Hitler divided up the spoils. Crimea, 60 percent of whose population is Russian , became part of Ukraine only in 1954 , when Nikita Khrushchev, a Ukrainian by birth, awarded it as part of the 300th-year celebration of a Russian agreement with the Cossacks. The west is largely Catholic; the east largely Russian Orthodox. The west speaks Ukrainian; the east speaks mostly Russian. Any attempt by one wing of Ukraine to dominate the other  as has been the pattern  would lead eventually to civil war or break up. To treat Ukraine as part of an East-West confrontation would scuttle for decades any prospect to bring Russia and the West  especially Russia and Europe  into a cooperative international system.

Ukraine has been independent for only 23 years; it had previously been under some kind of foreign rule since the 14th century. Not surprisingly, its leaders have not learned the art of compromise, even less of historical perspective. The politics of post-independence Ukraine clearly demonstrates that the root of the problem lies in efforts by Ukrainian politicians to impose their will on recalcitrant parts of the country, first by one faction, then by the other. That is the essence of the conflict between Viktor Yanu*kovych and his principal political rival, Yulia Tymo*shenko. They represent the two wings of Ukraine and have not been willing to share power. A wise U.S. policy toward Ukraine would seek a way for the two parts of the country to cooperate with each other. We should seek reconciliation, not the domination of a faction.

Russia and the West, and least of all the various factions in Ukraine, have not acted on this principle. Each has made the situation worse. Russia would not be able to impose a military solution without isolating itself at a time when many of its borders are already precarious. For the West, the demonization of Vladimir Putin is not a policy; it is an alibi for the absence of one.

Putin should come to realize that, whatever his grievances, a policy of military impositions would produce another Cold War. For its part, the United States needs to avoid treating Russia as an aberrant to be patiently taught rules of conduct established by Washington. Putin is a serious strategist  on the premises of Russian history. Understanding U.S. values and psychology are not his strong suits. Nor has understanding Russian history and psychology been a strong point of U.S. policymakers.

Leaders of all sides should return to examining outcomes, not compete in posturing. Here is my notion of an outcome compatible with the values and security interests of all sides:

1. Ukraine should have the right to choose freely its economic and political associations, including with Europe.

2. Ukraine should not join NATO, a position I took seven years ago, when it last came up.

3. Ukraine should be free to create any government compatible with the expressed will of its people. Wise Ukrainian leaders would then opt for a policy of reconciliation between the various parts of their country. Internationally, they should pursue a posture comparable to that of Finland. That nation leaves no doubt about its fierce independence and cooperates with the West in most fields but carefully avoids institutional hostility toward Russia.

4. It is incompatible with the rules of the existing world order for Russia to annex Crimea. But it should be possible to put Crimeas relationship to Ukraine on a less fraught basis. To that end, Russia would recognize Ukraines sovereignty over Crimea. Ukraine should reinforce Crimeas autonomy in elections held in the presence of international observers. The process would include removing any ambiguities about the status of the Black Sea Fleet at Sevastopol.

These are principles, not prescriptions. People familiar with the region will know that not all of them will be palatable to all parties. The test is not absolute satisfaction but balanced dissatisfaction. If some solution based on these or comparable elements is not achieved, the drift toward confrontation will accelerate. The time for that will come soon enough.




_Heinz Kissinger_

----------


## knuppeltje

Het is zo langzaam aan wel duidelijk. Een aantal prikkers hier vind de wil van een psychopaat belangrijker dan de wil van het Oekraense volk. En maar lullen en leuteren over democratie.

Tja, wij hadden natuurlijk ook onmiddelijk na dat referendum over een mogelijke brexit een oorlog tegen de Britten moeten beginnen. We hadden daar ook de boel moeten platgooien, demilitariseren, een paar miljoen mensen op de vlucht jagen, Johnson en zijn kliek voor de rechter willen slepen en er een marionettenregering gaan installeren. Natuurlijk hadden we dat moeten doen, desnoods met gebruik van kernwapens.  :schreeuw:

----------


## Soldim

> Henry Kissinger: To settle the Ukraine crisis, start at the end


Sinds wanneer neem *jij* Kissinger serieus?  :grote grijns:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Sinds wanneer neem *jij* Kissinger serieus?


Het gaat immers niet om de persoon maar om de boodschap. Ook mensen die verschrikkelijke dingen gedaan hebben, hebben wel eens een goed punt. 

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Mearsheimer in 2015:

----------


## Attitude

.



> Why is Ukraine the West's Fault? Featuring John Mearsheimer - YouTube


De ontmaskering van Angela Merkel als oorlogshitser en de beschrijving dat 'liberal imperialists' (Democratic Party) geen haar beter zijn dan 'neocons' (Republican Party).

----------


## Attitude

.



> Gorbachev schijnt zich dat niet te herinneren: https://www.brookings.edu/blog/up-fr...achev-says-no/


Na de val van de Berlijnse Muur schafte Gorbachev de 'oude staat' af wat leidde tot desintegratie van de vml. Sovjet Unie.
Met dit laatste komt de Chinese waardering voor Vladimir Putin in beeld:

The Russians paid a heavy price for Gorbachev's effort to start a new state from scratch, and without Vladimir Putin's efforts, however controversial they are, Russia's further disintegration may well have been inevitable. (The China Wave, Zhang Weiwei).

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Tot nu toe volgt de topic John Mearsheimers lezing uit 2015.

2022  Hij heeft ontstellend gelijk gekregen. Hoe kijkt hij er nu tegen aan? Daarover gaat het volgende interview.

Het is een kritisch interview, dat kwesties opheldert. Om Mearsheimers standpunt te snappen dien je in gedachte te houden dat hij de school van _Realpolitik_ aanhangt.


Why John Mearsheimer blames the U.S. for the crisis in Ukraine

Isaac Chotiner / The New Yorker 1 march 2022


For years, the political scientist has claimed that Putins aggression toward Ukraine is caused by Western intervention. Have recent events changed his mind?

The political scientist John Mearsheimer has been one of the most famous critics of American foreign policy since the end of the Cold War. Perhaps best known for the book he wrote with Stephen Walt, The Israel Lobby and U.S. Foreign Policy, Mearsheimer is a proponent of great-power politicsa school of realist international relations that assumes that, in a self-interested attempt to preserve national security, states will premptively act in anticipation of adversaries. For years, Mearsheimer has argued that the U.S., in pushing to expand NATO eastward and establishing friendly relations with Ukraine, has increased the likelihood of war between nuclear-armed powers and laid the groundwork for Vladimir Putins aggressive position toward Ukraine. Indeed, in 2014, after Russia annexed Crimea, Mearsheimer wrote that the United States and its European allies share most of the responsibility for this crisis.

The current invasion of Ukraine has renewed several long-standing debates about the relationship between the U.S. and Russia. Although many critics of Putin have argued that he would pursue an aggressive foreign policy in former Soviet Republics regardless of Western involvement, Mearsheimer maintains his position that the U.S. is at fault for provoking him. I recently spoke with Mearsheimer by phone. During our conversation, which has been edited for length and clarity, we discussed whether the current war could have been prevented, whether it makes sense to think of Russia as an imperial power, and Putins ultimate plans for Ukraine.

_Looking at the situation now with Russia and Ukraine, how do you think the world got here?_

I think all the trouble in this case really started in April, 2008, at the NATO Summit in Bucharest, where afterward NATO issued a statement that said Ukraine and Georgia would become part of NATO. The Russians made it unequivocally clear at the time that they viewed this as an existential threat, and they drew a line in the sand. Nevertheless, what has happened with the passage of time is that we have moved forward to include Ukraine in the West to make Ukraine a Western bulwark on Russias border. Of course, this includes more than just NATO expansion. NATO expansion is the heart of the strategy, but it includes E.U. expansion as well, and it includes turning Ukraine into a pro-American liberal democracy, and, from a Russian perspective, this is an existential threat.

_You said that its about turning Ukraine into a pro-American liberal democracy. I dont put much trust or much faith in America turning places into liberal democracies. What if Ukraine, the people of Ukraine, want to live in a pro-American liberal democracy?_

If Ukraine becomes a pro-American liberal democracy, and a member of NATO, and a member of the E.U., the Russians will consider that categorically unacceptable. If there were no NATO expansion and no E.U. expansion, and Ukraine just became a liberal democracy and was friendly with the United States and the West more generally, it could probably get away with that. You want to understand that there is a three-prong strategy at play here: E.U. expansion, NATO expansion, and turning Ukraine into a pro-American liberal democracy.

_You keep saying turning Ukraine into a liberal democracy, and it seems like thats an issue for the Ukrainians to decide. NATO can decide whom it admits, but we saw in 2014 that it appeared as if many Ukrainians wanted to be considered part of Europe. It would seem like almost some sort of imperialism to tell them that they cant be a liberal democracy._

Its not imperialism; this is great-power politics. When youre a country like Ukraine and you live next door to a great power like Russia, you have to pay careful attention to what the Russians think, because if you take a stick and you poke them in the eye, theyre going to retaliate. States in the Western hemisphere understand this full well with regard to the United States.

_The Monroe Doctrine, essentially._

Of course. Theres no country in the Western hemisphere that we will allow to invite a distant, great power to bring military forces into that country.

_Right, but saying that America will not allow countries in the Western hemisphere, most of them democracies, to decide what kind of foreign policy they haveyou can say thats good or bad, but that is imperialism, right? Were essentially saying that we have some sort of say over how democratic countries run their business._

We do have that say, and, in fact, we overthrew democratically elected leaders in the Western hemisphere during the Cold War because we were unhappy with their policies. This is the way great powers behave.

_Of course we did, but Im wondering if we should be behaving that way. When were thinking about foreign policies, should we be thinking about trying to create a world where neither the U.S. nor Russia is behaving that way?_

Thats not the way the world works. When you try to create a world that looks like that, you end up with the disastrous policies that the United States pursued during the unipolar moment. We went around the world trying to create liberal democracies. Our main focus, of course, was in the greater Middle East, and you know how well that worked out. Not very well.

_I think it would be difficult to say that Americas policy in the Middle East in the past seventy-five years since the end of the Second World War, or in the past thirty years since the end of the Cold War, has been to create liberal democracies in the Middle East._

I think thats what the Bush Doctrine was about during the unipolar moment.

_In Iraq. But not in the Palestinian territories, or Saudi Arabia, or Egypt, or anywhere else, right?_

Nowell, not in Saudi Arabia and not in Egypt. To start with, the Bush Doctrine basically said that if we could create a liberal democracy in Iraq, it would have a domino effect, and countries such as Syria, Iran, and eventually Saudi Arabia and Egypt would turn into democracies. That was the basic philosophy behind the Bush Doctrine. The Bush Doctrine was not just designed to turn Iraq into a democracy. We had a much grander scheme in mind.

_We can debate how much the people who were in charge in the Bush Administration really wanted to turn the Middle East into a bunch of democracies, and really thought that was going to happen. My sense was that there was not a lot of actual enthusiasm about turning Saudi Arabia into a democracy._

Well, I think focussing on Saudi Arabia is taking the easy case from your perspective. That was the most difficult case from Americas perspective, because Saudi Arabia has so much leverage over us because of oil, and its certainly not a democracy. But the Bush Doctrine, if you go look at what we said at the time, was predicated on the belief that we could democratize the greater Middle East. It might not happen overnight, but it would eventually happen.

_I guess my point would be actions speak louder than words, and, whatever Bushs flowery speeches said, I dont feel like the policy of the United States at any point in its recent history has been to try and insure liberal democracies around the world._

Theres a big difference between how the United States behaved during the unipolar moment and how its behaved in the course of its history. I agree with you when you talk about American foreign policy in the course of its broader history, but the unipolar moment was a very special time. I believe that during the unipolar moment, we were deeply committed to spreading democracy.

With Ukraine, its very important to understand that, up until 2014, we did not envision NATO expansion and E.U. expansion as a policy that was aimed at containing Russia. Nobody seriously thought that Russia was a threat before February 22, 2014. NATO expansion, E.U. expansion, and turning Ukraine and Georgia and other countries into liberal democracies were all about creating a giant zone of peace that spread all over Europe and included Eastern Europe and Western Europe. It was not aimed at containing Russia. What happened is that this major crisis broke out, and we had to assign blame, and of course we were never going to blame ourselves. We were going to blame the Russians. So we invented this story that Russia was bent on aggression in Eastern Europe. Putin is interested in creating a greater Russia, or maybe even re-creating the Soviet Union.

_Lets turn to that time and the annexation of Crimea. I was reading an old article where you wrote, According to the prevailing wisdom in the West, the Ukraine Crisis can be blamed almost entirely on Russian aggression. Russian president Vladimir Putin, the argument goes, annexed Crimea out of a longstanding desire to resuscitate the Soviet Empire, and he may eventually go after the rest of Ukraine as well as other countries in Eastern Europe. And then you say, But this account is wrong. Does anything thats happened in the last couple weeks make you think that account was closer to the truth than you might have thought?_

Oh, I think I was right. I think the evidence is clear that we did not think he was an aggressor before February 22, 2014. This is a story that we invented so that we could blame him. My argument is that the West, especially the United States, is principally responsible for this disaster. But no American policymaker, and hardly anywhere in the American foreign-policy establishment, is going to want to acknowledge that line of argument, and they will say that the Russians are responsible.

_You mean because the Russians did the annexation and the invasion?_

Yes.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_I was interested in that article because you say the idea that Putin may eventually go after the rest of Ukraine, as well as other countries in Eastern Europe, is wrong. Given that he seems to be going after the rest of Ukraine now, do you think in hindsight that that argument is perhaps more true, even if we didnt know it at the time?_

Its hard to say whether hes going to go after the rest of Ukraine becauseI dont mean to nitpick here butthat implies that he wants to conquer all of Ukraine, and then he will turn to the Baltic states, and his aim is to create a greater Russia or the reincarnation of the Soviet Union. I dont see evidence at this point that that is true. Its difficult to tell, looking at the maps of the ongoing conflict, exactly what hes up to. It seems quite clear to me that he is going to take the Donbass and that the Donbass is going to be either two independent states or one big independent state, but beyond that its not clear what hes going to do. I mean, it does seem apparent that hes not touching western Ukraine.

_His bombs are touching it, right?_

But thats not the key issue. The key issue is: What territory do you conquer, and what territory do you hold onto? I was talking to somebody the other day about whats going to happen with these forces that are coming out of Crimea, and the person told me that he thought they would turn west and take Odessa. I was talking to somebody else more recently who said that thats not going to happen. Do I know whats going to happen? No, none of us know whats going to happen.

_You dont think he has designs on Kyiv?_

No, I dont think he has designs on Kyiv. I think hes interested in taking at least the Donbass, and maybe some more territory and eastern Ukraine, and, number two, he wants to install in Kyiv a pro-Russian government, a government that is attuned to Moscows interests.

_I thought you said that he was not interested in taking Kyiv._

No, hes interested in taking Kyiv for the purpose of regime change. O.K.?

_As opposed to what?_

As opposed to permanently conquering Kyiv.

_It would be a Russian-friendly government that he would presumably have some say over, right?_

Yes, exactly. But its important to understand that it is fundamentally different from conquering and holding onto Kyiv. Do you understand what Im saying?

_We could all think of imperial possessions whereby a sort of figurehead was put on the throne, even if the homeland was actually controlling what was going on there, right? Wed still say that those places had been conquered, right?_

I have problems with your use of the word imperial. I dont know anybody who talks about this whole problem in terms of imperialism. This is great-power politics, and what the Russians want is a regime in Kyiv that is attuned to Russian interests. It may be ultimately that the Russians would be willing to live with a neutral Ukraine, and that it wont be necessary for Moscow to have any meaningful control over the government in Kyiv. It may be that they just want a regime that is neutral and not pro-American.

_When you said that no ones talking about this as imperialism, in Putins speeches he specifically refers to the territory of the former Russian Empire, which he laments losing. So it seems like hes talking about it._

I think thats wrong, because I think youre quoting the first half of the sentence, as most people in the West do. He said, Whoever does not miss the Soviet Union has no heart. And then he said, Whoever wants it back has no brain.

_Hes also saying that Ukraine is essentially a made-up nation, while he seems to be invading it, no?_

O.K., but put those two things together and tell me what that means. Im just not too sure. He does believe its a made-up nation. I would note to him, all nations are made up. Any student of nationalism can tell you that. We invent these concepts of national identity. Theyre filled with all sorts of myths. So hes correct about Ukraine, just like hes correct about the United States or Germany. The much more important point is: he understands that he cannot conquer Ukraine and integrate it into a greater Russia or into a reincarnation of the former Soviet Union. He cant do that. What hes doing in Ukraine is fundamentally different. He is obviously lopping off some territory. Hes going to take some territory away from Ukraine, in addition to what happened with Crimea, in 2014. Furthermore, he is definitely interested in regime change. Beyond that, its hard to say exactly what this will all lead to, except for the fact that he is not going to conquer all of Ukraine. It would be a blunder of colossal proportions to try to do that.

_I assume that you think if he were to try to do that, that would change your analysis of what weve witnessed._

Absolutely. My argument is that hes not going to re-create the Soviet Union or try to build a greater Russia, that hes not interested in conquering and integrating Ukraine into Russia. Its very important to understand that we invented this story that Putin is highly aggressive and hes principally responsible for this crisis in Ukraine. The argument that the foreign-policy establishment in the United States, and in the West more generally, has invented revolves around the claim that he is interested in creating a greater Russia or a reincarnation of the former Soviet Union. There are people who believe that when he is finished conquering Ukraine, he will turn to the Baltic states. Hes not going to turn to the Baltic states. First of all, the Baltic states are members of NATO and 

_Is that a good thing?_

No.

_Youre saying that hes not going to invade them in part because theyre part of NATO, but they shouldnt be part of NATO._

Yes, but those are two very different issues. Im not sure why youre connecting them. Whether I think they should be part of NATO is independent of whether they are part of NATO. They are part of NATO. They have an Article 5 guaranteethats all that matters. Furthermore, hes never shown any evidence that hes interested in conquering the Baltic states. Indeed, hes never shown any evidence that hes interested in conquering Ukraine.

_It seems to me that if he wants to bring back anything, its the Russian Empire that predates the Soviet Union. He seems very critical of the Soviet Union, correct?_

Well, I dont know if hes critical.

_He said it in his big essay that he wrote last year, and he said in a recent speech that he essentially blames Soviet policies for allowing a degree of autonomy for Soviet Republics, such as Ukraine._

But he also said, as I read to you before, Whoever does not miss the Soviet Union has no heart. Thats somewhat at odds with what you just said. I mean, hes in effect saying that he misses the Soviet Union, right? Thats what hes saying. What were talking about here is his foreign policy. The question you have to ask yourself is whether or not you think that this is a country that has the capability to do that. You realize that this is a country that has a G.N.P. thats smaller than Texas.

_Countries try to do things that they dont have the capabilities for all the time. You could have said to me, Who thinks that America could get the Iraqi power system working quickly? We have all these problems in America. And you wouldve been correct. But we still thought we could do it, and we still tried to do it, and we failed, right? America couldnt do what it wanted during Vietnam, which Im sure you would say is a reason not to fight these various warsand I would agreebut that doesnt mean that we were correct or rational about our capabilities._

Im talking about the raw-power potential of Russiathe amount of economic might it has. Military might is built on economic might. You need an economic foundation to build a really powerful military. To go out and conquer countries like Ukraine and the Baltic states and to re-create the former Soviet Union or re-create the former Soviet Empire in Eastern Europe would require a massive army, and that would require an economic foundation that contemporary Russia does not come close to having. There is no reason to fear that Russia is going to be a regional hegemony in Europe. Russia is not a serious threat to the United States. We do face a serious threat in the international system. We face a peer competitor. And thats China. Our policy in Eastern Europe is undermining our ability to deal with the most dangerous threat that we face today.

_What do you think our policy should be in Ukraine right now, and what do you worry that were doing thats going to undermine our China policy?_

We should be pivoting out of Europe to deal with China in a laser-like fashion, number one. And, number two, we should be working overtime to create friendly relations with the Russians. The Russians are part of our balancing coalition against China. If you live in a world where there are three great powersChina, Russia, and the United Statesand one of those great powers, China, is a peer competitor, what you want to do if youre the United States is have Russia on your side of the ledger. Instead, what we have done with our foolish policies in Eastern Europe is drive the Russians into the arms of the Chinese. This is a violation of Balance of Power Politics 101.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_I went back and I reread your article about the Israel lobby in the London Review of Books, from 2006. You were talking about the Palestinian issue, and you said something that I very much agree with, which is: There is a moral dimension here as well. Thanks to the lobby of the United States it has become the de facto enabler of Israeli occupation in the occupied territories, making it complicit in the crimes perpetrated against the Palestinians. I was cheered to read that because I know you think of yourself as a tough, crusty old guy who doesnt talk about morality, but it seemed to me you were suggesting that there was a moral dimension here. Im curious what you think, if any, of the moral dimension to whats going on in Ukraine right now._

I think there is a strategic and a moral dimension involved with almost every issue in international politics. I think that sometimes those moral and strategic dimensions line up with each other. In other words, if youre fighting against Nazi Germany from 1941 to 1945, you know the rest of the story. There are other occasions where those arrows point in opposite directions, where doing what is strategically right is morally wrong. I think if you join an alliance with the Soviet Union to fight against Nazi Germany, it is a strategically wise policy, but it is a morally wrong policy. But you do it because you have no choice for strategic reasons. In other words, what Im saying to you, Isaac, is that when push comes to shove, strategic considerations overwhelm moral considerations. In an ideal world, it would be wonderful if the Ukrainians were free to choose their own political system and to choose their own foreign policy.

But in the real world, that is not feasible. The Ukrainians have a vested interest in paying serious attention to what the Russians want from them. They run a grave risk if they alienate the Russians in a fundamental way. If Russia thinks that Ukraine presents an existential threat to Russia because it is aligning with the United States and its West European allies, this is going to cause an enormous amount of damage to Ukraine. That of course is exactly whats happening now. So my argument is: the strategically wise strategy for Ukraine is to break off its close relations with the West, especially with the United States, and try to accommodate the Russians. If there had been no decision to move NATO eastward to include Ukraine, Crimea and the Donbass would be part of Ukraine today, and there would be no war in Ukraine.

_That advice seems a bit implausible now. Is there still time, despite what were seeing from the ground, for Ukraine to appease Russia somehow?_

I think theres a serious possibility that the Ukrainians can work out some sort of modus vivendi with the Russians. And the reason is that the Russians are now discovering that occupying Ukraine and trying to run Ukraines politics is asking for big trouble.

_So you are saying occupying Ukraine is going to be a tough slog?_

Absolutely, and thats why I said to you that I did not think the Russians would occupy Ukraine in the long term. But, just to be very clear, I did say theyre going to take at least the Donbass, and hopefully not more of the easternmost part of Ukraine. I think the Russians are too smart to get involved in an occupation of Ukraine.

----------


## Attitude

.



> If Ukraine becomes a pro-American liberal democracy, and a member of NATO, and a member of the E.U., the Russians will consider that categorically unacceptable.


De enige democratie die door Amerikanen als democratie gezien wordt, is een democratie die pro-Amerikaanse leiders kiest.
Worden er geen pro-Amerikaanse leiders gekozen dan wardt een democratie gezien als een dictatuur die door o.a. stembusfraude aan de macht is gekomen.

NATO is een synoniem voor Koude Oorlog.
Een NATO-lidmaatschap van de Oekrane wordt door Rusland gezien als het doen opleven vaqn de Koude Oorlog.
Andersom wordt in het Westen het verhinderen van het NAVO-lidmaatschap van de Oekrane door Rusland gezien als het doen opleven van de Koude Oorlog (door Rusland).
Ongelofelijk hoe je sommige mensen kunt aanpraten dat ze oorzaak en gevolg door elkaar heen halen.
.

----------


## Al Brahiri

Putin wil niet dat Oekraine lid wordt van de Navo want dan zit de Navo te dicht tegen Rusland aan vindt Putin, 

Maar als hij Oekraine inneemt en dat onderdeel van Rusland maakt dan zit de Navo ook tegen de Rusland aan :Confused:  door toedoen van Putin zelf.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Putin wil niet dat Oekraine lid wordt van de Navo want dan zit de Navo te dicht tegen Rusland aan vindt Putin, 
> 
> Maar als hij Oekraine inneemt en dat onderdeel van Rusland maakt dan zit de Navo ook tegen de Rusland aan door toedoen van Putin zelf.


Heel goed gezien.  :duim:  

Het gaat Poet helemaal niet om een eventueel lidmaatschap van Oekrane van de NATO. Die Poetzak wil gewoon dat Oekrane geen onafhankelijk land meer is, maar weer gewoon onderdeel van de Russische federatie.
Zijn eerdere uitlatingen over Oekrane zijn wat dat betreft duidelijk genoeg.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Dat denk ik niet, want er zijn geen aanwijzingen dat Rusland Oekrane wil annexeren.
> 
> Dat zegt Poetin wel sinds 2008.
> 
> Ruslands eerdere duidelijke en consistente uitlatingen gaan over de NAVO.
> Rusland pleit al sinds het einde van de Sovjet Unie tegen uitbreiding van de NAVO naar het oosten.
> 
> Welke uitlatingen bedoel je, en hoe luiden die letterlijk en in context?


Huh? Wat waren de eisen? Weg met de huidige regering, een Moscow gehoorzame regering instaleren en demilitarisering. Kortom, gewoon weer lid van de Russische Federatie.

Dan heb je sindsdien heel wat uitspraken van hem gemist.

Tja, hoe kan de NATO nog dichter bij de Russische federatie komen te liggen als Oekrane weer lid is van de Russische federatie wordt. Iemand anders heeft heeft dat al heel fijntjes opgemerkt.


Maar waarom mag van jou, die volgens mij democratie hoog in het vaandel heeft staan, de Oekraners niet zelf beslissen of ze zich bij de EU en de NATO willen aansluiten.
Ik vind dat jij en nog een stel anderen hier, zich ontstellend hypocriet gedragen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Oekrane lid van russische federatie (ik weet niet wat dat is).



Dat maakt weer een heleboel duidelijk.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Visie China, Wang Yi in lijn met politicologen

Chinas minister van buitenlandse zaken Wang Yi gaf maandag 7 maart 2022 een persconferentie.
Daarin verwoordde hij China's visie op het optreden van de VS, de NAVO, de EU en Rusland jegens Oekrane.
Die kun je hier zien en beluisteren, met een tolk.

Full video: Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi meets the press


Weergave De Volkskrant

De Volkskrant maandag 7 maart 2022 geeft het zo weer (overbodig commentaar van de Volkskrant zelf weggelaten).

"China heeft zijn positie in de Oekraneoorlog duidelijk gemaakt. Rusland moet zich wel verdedigen, meent Beijing. Het zet de relatie tussen het westen en China verder onder druk.

China blijft achter Rusland staan en legt de schuld voor het conflict in Oekrane bij de Verenigde Staten. Dat bleek op de persconferentie van de Chinese minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Wang Yi maandag in Beijing. 
(...)

De vriendschap tussen het Chinese en Russische volk is stevig als een rots, aldus Wang Yi, die weigert de Russische acties in Oekrane een invasie te noemen. Er is een mooi vooruitzicht voor de samenwerking. Ongeacht hoe onzeker en uitdagend de internationale situatie ook mag zijn, China en Rusland zullen () hun strategische partnerschap voor een nieuw tijdperk gestaag bevorderen.

Tegelijk haalde Wang Yi in zijn twee uur durende persconferentie (...) voortdurend uit naar de Verenigde Staten, die in een poging hun hegemonie te behouden een Koude Oorlogsmentaliteit hebben doen herrijzen. Volgens Wang breiden de VS hun heerschappij uit door blokvorming, waartegen Rusland en China niet anders kunnen dan zich verdedigen. Landen die veiligheidsbanden hebben met de VS, zoals Japan en Zuid-Korea, gaf hij een uitbrander.

*Gezamenlijke Verklaring*

De uitgesproken pro-Russische en anti-Amerikaanse boodschap komt na dagen van speculatie over de reikwijdte van Chinas steun aan Rusland. De Chinese en Russische leiders kondigden bij aanvang van de Winterspelen in een Gezamenlijke Verklaring een hecht partnerschap aan, maar experts meenden dat Xi mogelijk niet of half achter de invasie stond. China kwam met ambivalente verklaringen, die ruimte leken te laten voor bijsturing. Die ruimte lijkt een illusie te zijn geweest.

() Grote vraag is nu hoever Beijing zal gaan en of het Rusland zal helpen westerse sancties te omzeilen.

Chinas steun voor Rusland kan grote gevolgen hebben voor de bestaande wereldorde. Veel landen worstelden al om economische samenwerking en ideologisch conflict met China met elkaar te verenigen. Beijings weigering de Russische invasie te veroordelen  een impliciete goedkeuring  maakt dat nog veel moeilijker. (...)

*Koude Oorlog*

(...)

Wang Yi bevestigde zelf dat China een nieuw tijdperk in internationale betrekkingen hoopt in te luiden, alleen stelt hij dat voor als een goede zaak. Volgens hem leidt de huidige, door de VS gedomineerde wereldorde tot verdeeldheid en confrontatie, terwijl het Chinees-Russische alternatief de hele wereld bevoordeelt. Onze samenwerking bevordert niet alleen de belangen van beide volkeren, maar draagt bij aan vrede, stabiliteit en ontwikkeling in de wereld.

De Chinese redenering is dat respect voor Ruslands en Chinas legitieme veiligheidseisen  geen Navo in Oekrane, geen Amerikaanse veiligheidsallianties in de Indo-Pacificregio  een conflict als dat in Oekrane had kunnen voorkomen. Daarmee pleiten zij in feite voor de terugkeer van invloedssferen, waarin zij als regionale grootmacht geen tegenstand dulden. (...)"

----------


## Revisor

*Waarom Biden de 'top voor democratie' niet moet gebruiken om meer koude oorlogen te beginnen
*
 

Door: Katrina vanden Heuvel / Globetrotter Gepubliceerd: 10 december 2021

Op 9 en 10 december zal president Biden gastheer zijn van een virtuele "Top voor Democratie". De bijeenkomst zal uit 110 landen leiders uit de regering, het maatschappelijk middenveld en de particuliere sector samenbrengen, met het officieel verklaarde doel om een agenda op te stellen om het democratisch bestuur te vernieuwen en de idealen van de democratie sterk te houden. (Op de gastenlijst staan Pakistan, Oekrane en Brazili.) Nu het autoritarisme overal ter wereld toeneemt, ook in de VS, zegt de regering dat zij op zoek is naar praktische ideen en sterke bondgenootschappen tegen de verspreiding ervan.

_(Door Katrina vanden Heuvel / Globetrotter, vertaling globalinfo.nl (die van donateurs houdt)
_
Maar hoe valt dit hoogdravende project te rijmen als nog maar een paar maanden geleden "Amerika is terug" de mantra was van president Biden toen hij de Groep van Zeven ontmoette in Cornwall, de NAVO-bondgenoten in Brussel en de Russische president Vladimir Poetin in Genve? Biden werd alom geprezen voor het feit dat hij leiding gaf aan een terugkeer naar de normaliteit na het rampzalige bewind van Donald Trump. De vraag is echter, wat is normaliteit, en "Amerika is terug" voor wat? Tijdens de Europese ontmoetingen legde Biden de nadruk op het versterken van de NAVO-bondgenoten voor een nieuwe mondiale confrontatie met Rusland - en in toenemende mate China. Ondanks de existentile dreigingen van een catastrofale klimaatverandering (die Biden en andere wereldleiders onvoldoende hebben aangepakt op de COP26) en een voortdurende wereldwijde pandemie, lijkt Biden's nieuwe normaliteit onheilspellend aan te leunen bij een heropleving van de politiek van de Koude Oorlog.

"Wij zetten ons in voor de op regels gebaseerde internationale orde," concludeert het slotcommuniqu van de NAVO-bijeenkomsten in juni, "maar de agressieve acties van Rusland vormen een bedreiging voor de Euro-Atlantische veiligheid... China's groeiende invloed en internationaal beleid kunnen uitdagingen vormen die wij als bondgenootschap samen moeten aanpakken." Een groot deel van het NAVO-plan had betrekking op de versterking van de groeiende militaire capaciteiten van de alliantie aan de Russische grenzen, en de NAVO noemde China voor het eerst ook een "systemische uitdaging".

Terwijl de top voor democratie bijeenkomt, worden inderdaad oude Koude Oorlog-trofeen gerecycleerd. In een zeldzaam gezamenlijk opinieartikel beschrijven de ambassadeurs van China en Rusland in de VS de top als "[een] evident product van zijn Koude Oorlog-mentaliteit, [die]... ideologische confrontatie en een kloof in de wereld zal aanwakkeren, en nieuwe 'scheidslijnen' zal creren."

In het verhaal van de Verenigde Staten dat in de waarschuwing van de Chinese en Russische ambassadeurs wordt beschreven, is de wereld verdeeld tussen democratische en autoritaire naties. De VS zijn nooit opgehouden de laatste af te schilderen als repressief en roofzuchtig, bedreigend voor hun buren en bezig met het verstoren van een vermoedelijk goedaardige, op regels gebaseerde orde. China is de nieuwe "grootste uitdaging", zoals minister van Defensie Lloyd Austin het in maart uitdrukte, met Rusland op de tweede plaats. Het is van vitaal belang, zo houden de Verenigde Staten vol, dat zij en hun NAVO-bondgenoten investeren in het behoud van superioriteit op elk gebied van oorlogvoering - te land, in de lucht, ter zee, in de ruimte en in cyber - en in elke regio, van de grenzen van Rusland tot de Grote Chinese Zee.

In een Washington dat wordt overspoeld door bittere gescheiden partijdisciplines, is de oproep om de dreiging van China en Rusland het hoofd te bieden, een tweeledige consensus. De rechtse Republikeinse Senator Tom Cotton uit Arkansas schreef in een rapport van februari getiteld "Beat China" dat hij het Aziatische land ziet als de nieuwe Sovjet-Unie: "Opnieuw staat Amerika tegenover een machtige totalitaire tegenstander die Eurazi wil overheersen en de wereldorde opnieuw wil bepalen." Net als tijdens de Koude Oorlog met de USSR, wordt met China de dreiging in het buitenland gebruikt om actie in eigen land te rechtvaardigen. Als het gaat om investeren in het Amerikaanse volk, zien Republikeinen als Cotton een grote regering als het kwaad en industrieel beleid als sluipend socialisme; als het gaat om buitenlands beleid, sluiten zij zich gretig aan bij de oproep om "Amerika's economische, industrile en technologische inspanningen op lange termijn... aan te passen aan de groeiende dreiging die uitgaat van communistisch China." Dezelfde republikeinse senatoren die zich niet konden vinden in een onderzoek naar de ontmanteling van het Capitool, haasten zich om onderzoek en ontwikkeling te steunen als het gaat om het aanpakken van de bedreiging die uitgaat van Chinese investeringen.

Een confrontatie in het kader van de Koude Oorlog tussen democratien en autoritaire staten, met vooraan China en Rusland, is weliswaar gevaarlijk, *maar de gevestigde orde is er dol op. De machtige militair-industrile veiligheidsbelangen winnen aan belang. Het* *enorm opgeblazen** budget van het Pentagon gaat onverkort door,* terwijl het zich vermoedelijk opmaakt voor nieuwe inzet en een nieuw arsenaal wapens om de groeiende Chinese assertiviteit tegen te gaan. De NAVO krijgt een nieuw leven ingeblazen missie. Een tweepartijdig centrum kan opnieuw worden opgericht, met gekibbel over tactiek en uitgaven verankerd in een akkoord over de missie.

De kosten van een terugkeer naar de Koude Oorlog zijn echter immens. Senator Bernie Sanders prees Biden in juni voor het erkennen van autoritarisme als een "grote bedreiging voor de democratie", maar hij waarschuwde wijselijk dat "het primaire conflict... zich niet tussen landen afspeelt, maar binnen landen... En als democratie gaat winnen, zal dat niet op een traditioneel slagveld gebeuren, maar door te laten zien dat democratie daadwerkelijk een betere levenskwaliteit voor mensen kan opleveren dan autoritarisme dat kan."

Het vertekent ook in sterke mate de echte veiligheidsdreigingen waarmee Amerika wordt geconfronteerd. Deze zomer, toen de gevolgen van extreem weer een steeds grotere tol eisten van Amerikaanse levens en middelen, werd het steeds moeilijker om te doen alsof klimaatverandering slechts een verre dreiging is. Er kan geen vooruitgang worden geboekt zonder China, dat nu de wereldleider is op het gebied van de uitstoot van fossiele brandstoffen en op de COP26 heeft toegezegd die uitstoot tegen 2060 tot nul te zullen terugbrengen. Het klimaat kan niet langer worden gedegradeerd tot een retorische bezorgdheid aan het eind van documenten over militaire opbouw en grootmachtconflicten in perifere landen.

Een hernieuwde Koude Oorlog zal de nationalistische en militaristische facties in alle landen versterken. Meer dan een jaar nadat Trump het presidentieel ambt en het sociale-mediaplatform verliet van waaruit hij zijn leugens over China en COVID-19 kon versterken, blijft de door hem aangewakkerde angstzaaierij bijdragen tot een toename van haatmisdrijven tegen Aziatische Amerikanen in de Verenigde Staten. Dit is slechts een van de vele aspecten van hoe de diepe breuken binnen het land het revitaliseren van zijn democratie nog moeilijker zullen maken.

Voordat Amerika kiest voor een soort "Top voor Democratie", en voordat "Amerika terug is" naar een nieuwe Koude Oorlog, heeft het land dringend behoefte aan een serieuzere discussie over zijn werkelijke veiligheidsprioriteiten - en de werkelijke uitdagingen waarvoor het staat.

-----------------

Katrina vanden Heuvel is redactioneel directeur en uitgever van de Nation en is voorzitter van het American Committee for U.S.-Russia Accord (ACURA). Ze schrijft een wekelijkse column voor de Washington Post en geeft regelmatig commentaar op de Amerikaanse en internationale politiek voor Democracy Now, PBS, ABC, MSNBC en CNN. Je kunt haar vinden op Twitter @KatrinaNation. Dit artikel is geproduceerd door Globetrotter in samenwerking met ACURA.


https://globalinfo.nl/Nieuws/waarom-...en-te-beginnen

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Foto: U.S. Department of Defense

Marc Vandepitte

*Strategische denkers die voor uitbreiding van de NAVO waarschuwden

Een van de meest fascinerende aspecten van de Oekrane-oorlog is het grote aantal strategische topdenkers die al jaren waarschuwen dat deze oorlog er zat aan te komen als we op de ingeslagen weg zouden doorgaan. We zetten de belangrijkste van deze waarschuwingen op een rij.* 

donderdag 10 maart 2022 10:53 

*George Kennan, architect van de Koude Oorlog in 1998:*

George Kennan. Foto: Harris & Ewing, Wikimedia Commons / CC0

Ik denk de uitbreiding van de NAVO het begin is van een nieuwe Koude Oorlog. Ik denk dat de Russen geleidelijk aan heel ongunstig zullen reageren en dat het hun beleid zal benvloeden.

Ik denk dat het een tragische vergissing is. Er was geen enkele reden voor.

Natuurlijk zal er een negatieve reactie van Rusland komen, en dan zullen [de NAVO- uitbreiders] zeggen dat we je altijd hebben verteld dat de Russen nu eenmaal zo zijn  maar dit is gewoon verkeerd.


*Henry Kissinger, voormalig minister van Buitenlandse Zaken van de VS in 2014:*


Henry Kissinger. Foto: Marsha Miller, Flickr

Als Oekrane wil overleven en gedijen, dan mag het geen voorpost zijn van de ene kant tegen de andere, het moet functioneren als een brug tussen beide.

Het Westen moet begrijpen dat Oekrane voor Rusland nooit zomaar een vreemd land kan zijn.

Zelfs beroemde dissidenten als Aleksandr Solzjenitsyn en Joseph Brodsky hielden vol dat Oekrane een integraal onderdeel was van de Russische geschiedenis en eigenlijk van Rusland.
Oekrane mag geen lid worden van de NAVO.


*John Mearsheimer, een van de meest vooraanstaande geopolitieke experts in de VS, in 2015:*

John Mearsheimer. Foto: Chatham House, Wikimedia Commons / CC-BY-2.0

Rusland is een grootmacht en heeft er absoluut geen belang bij toe te staan dat de Verenigde Staten en hun bondgenoten een uitgestrekt territorium van groot strategisch belang aan hun westelijke grens innemen en bij het Westen inlijven.

Dit zou niet verwonderlijk moeten zijn voor de VS, aangezien jullie allemaal weten dat we een Monroe-doctrine hebben.

Die doctrine zegt dat het westelijk halfrond onze achtertuin is en dat niemand uit een verafgelegen gebied militaire troepen naar het westelijk halfrond mag verplaatsen.

Weet je nog hoe we helemaal gek werden van het idee dat de Sovjets militaire troepen in Cuba zouden stationeren. Dit was onaanvaardbaar. Niemand zet militaire troepen op het westelijk halfrond. Dat is waar de Monroe-doctrine over gaat.

Kun je je voorstellen dat over twintig jaar een machtig China een militaire alliantie aangaat met Canada en Mexico, dat er Chinese strijdkrachten naar Canadese en Mexicaanse bodem verplaatst worden en dat wij daar gewoon zouden staan en zeggen: dit is geen probleem.

Het hoeft dus niemand te verbazen dat de Russen ontsteld waren over het idee dat de VS Oekrane aan de westelijke kant van het register zou plaatsen. () Maar we stopten niet met onze inspanningen om Oekrane deel van het Westen te maken.

Het Westen neemt Oekrane in het ootje en het eindresultaat is dat Oekrane ten onder zal gaan () Wat we doen is in feite het aanmoedigen van die uitkomst.

Als we al zoveel moeite hebben om met de Russen om te gaan, dan kan je niet geloven hoeveel moeite we zullen hebben met de Chinezen.


*Jack F. Matlock , voorlaatste VS ambassadeur in de Sovjet-Unie, in 1997:*


Jack F. Matlock. Foto: VS ambassade Moskou, Wikipedia

De uitbreiding van de NAVO was de grootste strategische blunder sinds het einde van de Koude Oorlog.

In plaats van de veiligheid van de VS, hun bondgenoten en de landen die tot het bondgenootschap willen toetreden te verbeteren, zou het wel eens een reeks gebeurtenissen in de hand kunnen werken die de ernstigste bedreiging van de veiligheid van dit land [Rusland] zou kunnen opleveren sinds de ineenstorting van de Sovjet-Unie.

Als de NAVO het belangrijkste instrument moet zijn om het continent te verenigen, dan is de enige manier waarop ze dat kan doen, logischerwijs door uit te breiden tot alle Europese landen.

Maar dat lijkt niet het doel van de regering te zijn, en zelfs als dat zo is, is de manier om het te bereiken niet door geleidelijk nieuwe leden toe te laten.


*William Perry, minister van Defensie onder Bill Clinton in 1996:*


William Perry. Foto: Glenn Fawcett, Flickr

Ik was bang dat de uitbreiding van de NAVO op dit moment ons in de omgekeerde richting zou duwen.

Ik geloofde dat een terugval hier de positieve relaties die we zo nauwgezet en geduldig hadden ontwikkeld in de opportunistische periode na de Koude Oorlog, zou kunnen verkwanselen.

We hadden meer tijd nodig om Rusland, de andere grote kernmacht, in de Westerse veiligheidskring te brengen.

Toen ik bedacht dat Rusland nog steeds een enorm nucleair arsenaal had, stelde ik een zeer hoge prioriteit aan het handhaven van die positieve relatie, vooral als het ging om een toekomstige vermindering van de dreiging van kernwapens.


*Noam Chomsky, een van de belangrijkste nog levende intellectuelen in 2015:*


Noam Chomsky. Foto: Duncan Rawlinson, Wikimedia Commons / CC-BY-SA-2.5

Het idee dat Oekrane zich bij een Westerse militaire alliantie zou aansluiten, zou voor geen enkele Russische leider aanvaardbaar zijn. Dit gaat terug tot 1990 toen de Sovjet-Unie instortte.

Gorbatsjov stemde ermee in Duitsland te verenigen en te laten toetreden tot de NAVO. Dat was een zeer opmerkelijke toegeving. De tegenprestatie was dat de NAVO zich geen centimeter naar het oosten zou uitstrekken.

De wens van Oekrane om lid te worden van de NAVO beschermt Oekrane niet, het bedreigt het met een grote oorlog.


*Jeffrey Sachs, topadviseur van de VS regering en van de VN, drie dagen vr de invasie:*


Jeffrey Sachs. Foto: World Economic Forum, Flickr

De VS zouden niet erg gelukkig zijn als Mexico zou toetreden tot een door China geleide militaire alliantie, en waren evenmin tevreden toen het Cuba van Fidel Castro zich 60 jaar geleden aansloot bij de USSR. Noch de VS noch Rusland willen het leger van de ander voor hun deur.

Het was roekeloos van George W Bush om in 2008 de deur open te zetten voor het NAVO-lidmaatschap van Oekrane (en Georgi).

Rusland is al lang bang voor invallen vanuit het westen, of die nu door Napoleon, Hitler of recentelijk de NAVO werden gepleegd.

Oekrane moet ernaar streven te lijken op de niet-NAVO-leden van de EU: Oostenrijk, Cyprus, Finland, Ierland, Malta en Zweden.
_

Onze compilatie is een bewerking van een twitter-draad van Arnaud Bertrand. Een meer uitgebreide versie van deze citaten vind je hier.


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...g-van-de-navo/

oorspronkelijk gepost door Revisor in Marks topic Russen zijn kwaad op het westen, post #212

----------


## knuppeltje

Mooi staaltje denkwerk: Voor ons, over ons, maar zonder ons. Dat zullen de Oekraners wel denken als ze dat allemaal lezen.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Het is zo langzaam aan wel duidelijk. Een aantal prikkers hier vind de wil van een psychopaat belangrijker dan de wil van het Oekraense volk. En maar lullen en leuteren over democratie.
> 
> Tja, wij hadden natuurlijk ook onmiddelijk na dat referendum over een mogelijke brexit een oorlog tegen de Britten moeten beginnen. We hadden daar ook de boel moeten platgooien, demilitariseren, een paar miljoen mensen op de vlucht jagen, Johnson en zijn kliek voor de rechter willen slepen en er een marionettenregering gaan installeren. Natuurlijk hadden we dat moeten doen, desnoods met gebruik van kernwapens.



De Hoop Scheffer: Poetin werd radicaler door NAVO 

Bron : *nieuwsuur* - 7 januari 2018 




De NAVO heeft Vladimir Poetin in een hoek gedreven, waardoor hij radicaler werd. Dat zijn niet de woorden van Rusland, maar die van de voormalige secretaris-generaal van de NAVO, Jaap de Hoop Scheffer. 

Volgens Jaap de Hoop Scheffer moet het Westen de Russische rode lijn respecteren. De snelheid van de NAVO-uitbreiding heeft bijgedragen aan de agressieve opstelling van Poetin in de voormalige Sovjet-Unie. 

De NAVO had in 2008 geen lidmaatschap moeten toezeggen aan Oekrane en Georgi, zegt de voormalige NAVO-topman nu. Hij noemt het begrijpelijk dat Poetin zich daartegen verzet heeft. "Hij zei tegen mij, nadat het communiqu was uitgekomen:*_mister secretary-general, this will not be._ Dit gaat niet gebeuren!" 

De NAVO-top in Boekarest in 2008 vormde een breekpunt in de relatie tussen Rusland en het Westen. De NAVO zette de deur open voor Georgi en Oekrane. Beide landen mochten lid worden, al werd er geen datum genoemd. Dat was de wens van de Amerikaanse president Bush. De Duitse bondskanselier Merkel verzette zich daartegen. Maar de NAVO besloot de deur toch op een kier te zetten. Voor Rusland was dat onbespreekbaar en Poetin liet dat na afloop ook weten. 

De voormalige secretaris-generaal zegt nu dat hij de reactie heeft onderschat en dat hij meer had moeten doen om de partijen op n lijn te houden. Volgens De Hoop Scheffer heeft het besluit geleid tot een radicalisering bij Poetin. 

Hij ziet een direct verband met de oorlog in Georgi (2008) en Oekrane (2014). Inmiddels is de Hoop Scheffer ervan overtuigd dat er voor beide landen geen sprake meer kan zijn van lidmaatschap. 




> Maar ja, veilig achter je toetsenbordje in (...) is het makkelijk lullen, dan doet er de werkelijkheid blijkbaar niet meer toe. Wat mij betreft gewoon walgelijk.



Haha "de werkelijkheid"...
.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Full video: Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi meets the press


Hiervoor heb ik aangeven waarom Poetin wordt gewaardeerd wordt door China.

The Russians paid a heavy price for Gorbachev's effort to start a new state from scratch, and without Vladimir Putin's efforts, however controversial they are, Russia's further disintegration may well have been inevitable. (The China Wave, Zhang Weiwei).
Dit citaat komt uit een hoofdstuk dat heel prikkelend begint met: (orthodox American) _The state as a necessary evil_ versus (Chinese) _Government as a Necessary Virtue_
In hoeverre 'orthodox America' ook progressieven in Europa weet te bespelen, daar kun je over nadenken.
In hoeverre wij 'evil' (it goes with the territory!), in de loop der tijden 'more and more evil' van politici normaal zijn gaan vinden en accepteren, daar kun je ook over en moet je over nadenken.
Dat China 'necessary virtue' waarmaakt kun je uit de persconferentie afleiden.

Verder, goed weergegeven van wat er is gezegd, maar jammer dat de beschrijving van de persconferentie de fricties tussen Beijing en Washington negeert.
De telefoongesprekken tussen de Chinese president en Am. neppresident: _verbal assurance but no deeds_. En _zero sum competition_ (de Amerikanen spelen valser dan ooit om de handelsbalans tussen de twee landen inn evenwicht te brengen).

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Het is zo langzaam aan wel duidelijk. Een aantal prikkers hier vind de wil van een psychopaat belangrijker dan de wil van het Oekraense volk. En maar lullen en leuteren over democratie.
> 
> *Tja, wij hadden natuurlijk ook onmiddelijk na dat referendum over een mogelijke brexit een oorlog tegen de Britten moeten beginnen. We hadden daar ook de boel moeten platgooien, demilitariseren, een paar miljoen mensen op de vlucht jagen, Johnson en zijn kliek voor de rechter willen slepen en er een marionettenregering gaan installeren. Natuurlijk hadden we dat moeten doen, desnoods met gebruik van kernwapens.*



De Oekrane en Georgie lid willen maken van de EU en de Navo is net zo onverstandig en zot als dat Engeland na de Brexit lid zou worden van de Sovjet Unie en het Warchau pact, wanneer deze organisaties nog zouden hebben bestaan. Dat zouden de Navo n de EU nooit geaccepteerd hebben. Waarschijnlijk niet middels een oorlog, maar wl met zeer zware economische sancties en totale uitsluiting en isolatie. Zo gaat dat met de ondemocratische en imperialistische EU. Wat het volk wil doet er helemaal niet toe! Von der leyen gun ik een oorlog met Poetin. Ik hoop dat Polen zo stom is om daadwerkelijk haar Mig29's weg te geven aan de Oekrane. 

.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Precies. Net als de mensen in Irak, Syri en Libye, waar het Westen machtsvacua creerde, en de mensen in Jemen, gebombardeerd door Saoedi-Arabi met westerse bommenwerpers en bommen. Oekrane is de zoveelste episode. Wanneer houdt het Westen daarmee op? En het is niet alleen de NAVO maar ook de EU.


Tja, je blijft alsmaar appels met peren vergelijken.  :moe:

----------


## knuppeltje

> De Oekrane en Georgie lid willen maken van de EU en de Navo is net zo onverstandig en zot als dat..... 
> 
> Engeland na de Brexit lid zou worden van de Sovjet Unie en het Warchau pact, wanneer deze organisaties nog zouden hebben bestaan. 
> 
> Dat zouden de Navo n de EU nooit geaccepteerd hebben. Waarschijnlijk niet middels een oorlog, maar wl met zeer zware economische sancties en totale uitsluiting en isolatie. 
> 
> Zo gaat dat met de ondemocratische en imperialistische EU. Wat het volk wil doet er helemaal niet toe! 
> 
> Von der leyen gun ik een oorlog met Poetin. 
> ...



Zoals ik al eerder vele malen heb uitgelegd waarom, kunnen Oekrane, Georgi en Abchazi geen lid worden van de NATO. Als het wel zo was dan hadden de echte onderhandelingen allang plaatsgehad. 

Dat zou inderdaad heel zot van ze zijn. Maar het is volgens mij nog zotter om te denken dat ze dat ook maar willen overwegen.

Dat zouden ze net als de brexit op geen enkele manier kunnen tegenhouden, en de NATO zou er echt geen oorlog voor beginnen. Ook met die sancties zou dat loslopen, zolang de Russen er geen atoomwapens zouden proberen te plaatsen, dat zou voor de economie heel slecht uitdraaien.
Maar een van de voorwaarden voor Oekraens onafhankelijke status, was juist dat ze die kernwapens die ze hadden, nog vanuit het Sovjet-Unie tijdperk, zouden opdoeken. Dat is dus ook allang gebeurd.

Imperialistisch? Alleen de EU? Kijk naar Rusland en China, bijvoorbeeld. Inderdaad Rusland en China bekommeren zich helemaal niet om wat de mensen in Oekrane, Georgi, Abchazi, Hongkong, Taiwan, Syri en de belangen van de landen rond de Chinese zee waarover China stevig zijn macht aan het uitbreiden is.

Tja, volgens mij wil een normaal mens helemaal geen oorlog.

Dat gaat dus ook niet gebeuren. Wel even bij de les blijven, ja.  :moe:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

NAVO tart Rusland met grootste oefening ooit in Oost-Europa 

Bron : *nos.nl* - 6 juni 2016 

 

Honderden Amerikaanse legervoertuigen en tienduizenden militairen die via Polen naar de Baltische staten rijden: het is onderdeel van de grootste NAVO-oefening ooit, die vandaag van start ging. Meer dan twintig NAVO-landen en bondgenoten doen eraan mee. Het wordt niet hardop gezegd, maar de operatie lijkt vooral gericht tegen de Russen. 

De NAVO pakte een oefening niet eerder zo groots aan. In totaal doen er 31.000 militairen mee en zijn er duizenden vliegtuigen, helikopters en legervoertuigen ingezet. De oefening duurt nog anderhalve week; op 17 juni wordt de operatie met een ceremonie in Warschau beindigd. 

De operatie wordt geleid door Polen. Het land maakt zich ernstige zorgen over de Russische inmenging in Oekrane. Onlangs maakte de Poolse regering bekend dat er in september gestart wordt met het werven van 35.000 burgers voor een aparte militaire eenheid. Het legeronderdeel gaat burgers trainen en bewapenen. 

Met de oprichting van het paramilitaire onderdeel willen de Polen voorkomen dat Rusland op eenzelfde manier verdeeldheid gaat zaaien als in Oost-Oekrane is gebeurd, zei Poolse de minister van Defensie. Ook de NAVO is bezig met het versterken van de militaire aanwezigheid in de regio. Zo komen er waarschijnlijk NAVO-bataljons in Polen, Estland, Letland en Litouwen. 

*Tweede oefening* 

Even verderop in de Oostzee hield de NAVO een tweede oefening. Die vond voor het eerst ook op Fins grondgebied plaats. De Russische minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Lavrov veroordeelt de oefeningen. "We hebben onze bezwaren tegen het verschuiven van de NAVO-grenzen en het betrekken van andere staten bij die oorlogshandelingen nooit verborgen." 

Volgens Lavrov zullen de Russen alle nodige maatregelen nemen die nodig zijn om de soevereiniteit van Rusland te beschermen. Wat die maatregelen inhouden, is niet duidelijk. De Russen hebben al laten weten dat ze iedere militaire beweging aan de grens zien als vijandig. 

.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Imperialistisch? *Alleen de EU? Kijk naar Rusland en China, bijvoorbeeld.* Inderdaad Rusland en China bekommeren zich helemaal niet om wat de mensen in Oekrane, Georgi, Abchazi, Hongkong, Taiwan, Syri en de belangen van de landen rond de Chinese zee waarover China stevig zijn macht aan het uitbreiden is.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/het-nieu...ml#post5706637

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Een grote bek over economische sancties. Maar ondertussen nog steeds lekker warm bij de kachel met gas van Poetin. Als het er op aankomt is men zo corrupt als wat. Ik hoop dat Poetin snel de gaskraan dichtdraait. En ondertussen mag van de VS Venezuela weer olie verkopen, omdat wij dat nodig hebben! Weg principes. En dan moeten wij geloven dat het Associatieverdrag gn opmaat was voor een EU en Navo lidmaatschap. Wat een smerige corrupte bende leugenaars. Von der Leyen, Rutte allemaal leugenaars die totaal maling hebben aan de wil van de meerderheid. Wat mij betreft Nexit en dat vind ik al heel lang. Maar tijdens deze oorlog heeft de EU zich van haar ware kant laten zien, evenal de VS. De Hoop Scheffer zegt het duidelijk en hij kan het weten : "Poetin werd radicaler door Navo".
En alle EU-lidstaten Nederland daarbij voorop als grootste schijtland laten nu na alle beloften de Oekrane in de kou staan met al die god vergeten dure F35! Alleen Boris Johnson was de eerste die het luchruim sloot voor Russische vliegtuigen, een paar dagen later gevolgd door Polen en Turkije. Een week later gevolgd door de EU. Nederland stelt weer niks voor. Gewoon lekker bij de kachel met gas van Poetin. 


.

----------


## Attitude

Shell en McDonald's straks deels in Russische handen?

https://nos.nl/artikel/2420976-shell...ssische-handen

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Opinie: De valse solidariteit van het Westen in de Oekranecrisis 

De masculiene, opgewonden westerse veroordeling van Poetin dient snel te wordt verrijkt met realistische onderhandelingen, waarin de Navo aanbiedt de neutraliteit van Oekrane te garanderen. 
https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...isis~b8343566/

Jolle Demmers / De Volkskrant dinsdag 8 maart 2022

 
Man met kind ontvlucht Irpin, een stad ten westen van Kyiv, 7maart, 2022.Beeld AFP

Zodra in een conflict de eerste doden vallen, de eerste bommen hun kraters slaan, de eerste vijandelijke tank doordringt tot een buitenwijk, vernauwt de ruimte voor analyse. Zo ook nu. Iedere kritische bevraging van oorlog lijkt dan ongepast. Het lijkt een verloochening van het leed en de wanhoop waarmee de Oekraners hun steden en dorpen verdedigen.

Toch is een kritische analyse hard nodig. Precies vanwege het geweld dat zich rondvreet in Kyiv, in Charkiv en Marioepol. Elke dag telt. En zoals dat geldt voor ieder conflict: een oplossing is alleen mogelijk als wij bereid zijn het beest in de bek te kijken door ons eigen aandeel te erkennen, en vervolgens in te zetten. Dat gebeurt vooralsnog niet. Sterker nog, de huidige oorlogsroes zet aan tot wraak (met de vernietiging van Poetin als hoogste doel) en verhult de cynische realiteit waarmee het Westen niet alleen deelachtig is aan de escalatie naar deze oorlog, maar ook een pragmatische oplossing niet oppakt. Masculiene eerzucht speelt hierin een rol. 

*Blinde vlek*

Twee zaken zijn duidelijk. En, Rusland is bereid grof geweld te gebruiken om te voorkomen dat Oekrane een militaire bondgenoot wordt van het Westen. En twee, het Westen is niet bereid om Oekrane te verdedigen. Of het herhaaldelijke gezinspeel van de Navo op een Oekraens lidmaatschap de oorzaak is geweest van de Russische invasie of slechts een aanleiding, is niet vast te stellen. Dat komen we pas te weten als er wordt onderhandeld. Wat wl vast staat, is dat Poetin de provocaties (van met name Amerikaanse ministers Austin en Blinken) nu gebruikt als rechtvaardiging van deze oorlog.

Het wrange is dat het Navo-lidmaatschap van Oekrane nooit meer is geweest dan een abstractie. De Navo heeft nooit serieus overwogen een lidmaatschap in te willigen. En toch is deze abstractie de inzet geworden van een verschrikkelijke oorlog. Daarmee heeft het Westen, bewust of onbewust, de condities geschapen voor deze daad van agressie. Dat maakt ons niet verantwoordelijk voor deze onrechtmatige invasie, maar zeker ook niet onschuldig. De blinde vlek voor het eigen aandeel is ook binnen de EU pijnlijk zichtbaar. De mix van masculiniteit en militarisme waarmee Europese leiders Oekrane (als in de nieuwste Marvelfilm) oproepen het op te nemen tegen de Russische agressor is gratuit en toont een valse solidariteit.

In het Europarlement wentelen politici zich in een nieuwe (ongekende) saamhorigheid, een collectief verfoeien, een opwindende rechtschapenheid. Zelenski wordt met staande ovaties onthaald, krijgt volstrekt irrele beloften voor Europese toetreding, om vervolgens in eenzaamheid terug te keren naar het slagveld.

In plaats van de Oekraners aan te zetten zich dood te vechten, zou de EU er alles aan moeten doen om een pragmatische uitweg te vinden uit dit conflict. Daarvoor is allereerst een goede bemiddelaar nodig (en wellicht is dat Naftali Bennett) die aan beide kanten genoeg vertrouwen wekt. Het huidige bloedvergieten maakt de kans op succesvolle onderhandelingen met de dag moeilijker, toch zijn er kansen. 

*Neutraliteit*

Wat we tot nu toe weten is dat het Poetin regime een viertal eisen op tafel heeft gelegd: neutraliteit, demilitarisering, denazificering en een erkenning van de Krim en wellicht ook de Donbas. Daarbij zitten zaken die onacceptabel zullen zijn voor Oekrane, maar ook punten die uitwerking behoeven en bespreekbaar zouden kunnen zijn. Hoewel het onduidelijk is welke doelen Poetin denkt te kunnen behalen met zijn gewelddadige optreden, de felle weerstand die de Oekraners hebben geboden aan het Russische leger zou hem wellicht doen inzien dat een langdurige bezetting van heel Oekrane weinig realistisch is.

Neutraliteit zou in dat geval een betere uitkomst zijn. Ook Zelenski heeft al bij herhaling gezegd dat een neutraliteitsverdrag bespreekbaar is. Maar ook de Navo zelf kan hierbij (na goede afstemming) een rol spelen. Met een deal tussen de Navo (feitelijk de VS) en Moskou waarbij de Russische troepen zich terugtrekken in ruil voor een garantie van neutraliteit kan de Navo de angel uit het conflict halen. De steeds terugkerende drogredenering in het debat over deze oorlog, is dat Oekrane als soevereine staat toch zelf het recht heeft te bepalen of het tot de Navo wil toetreden.

Dat is onzin. Het is uitsluitend de Navo die beslist of een land kan toetreden. De alliantie moet en kan dus wel degelijk een verschil maken. Dat is pijnlijk gezien de eerdere provocaties, maar een goede oefening in het intomen van misplaatste masculiene eerzucht.


_Jolle Demmers is hoogleraar conflictstudies aan de Universiteit Utrecht._

_Eerder gepost door Revisor in Marks topic Russen zijn kwaad op het westen, post #208, met commentaar van Attitude in post #210._

Het volgende licht ik er uit:

_oorzaken_

(...) ons eigen aandeel te erkennen (...)

() de cynische realiteit waarmee het Westen niet alleen deelachtig is aan de escalatie naar deze oorlog, maar ook een pragmatische oplossing niet oppakt.

(...) de provocaties (van met name Amerikaanse ministers Austin en Blinken) (...)

Daarmee heeft het Westen, bewust of onbewust, de condities geschapen voor deze daad van agressie.

De blinde vlek voor het eigen aandeel is ook binnen de EU pijnlijk zichtbaar. 

_oplossing_

een oplossing is alleen mogelijk als wij bereid zijn (...) ons eigen aandeel te erkennen, (...)

() de Navo aanbiedt de neutraliteit van Oekrane te garanderen.

Neutraliteit zou in dat geval een betere uitkomst zijn.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Debat Oekrane 28 februari 2022

In het plenaire debat over Oekrane van de Tweede Kamer op maandag 28 februari 2022 sprak lid T. Baudet van Forum voor Democratie zijn ambtsgenoten toe met de volgende rede.

De heer Baudet (FVD):
Dank u wel, mevrouw de voorzitter. Mijn speech bestaat uit twee elementen. Dat zijn de twee elementen die je, denk ik, nodig hebt om de beste uitweg te vinden in een situatie zoals die waarin we nu zijn beland. Het eerste element is: hoe zijn we hier terechtgekomen? Wat is hier nou eigenlijk precies aan de hand? En het tweede: wat is vanuit de situatie waarin we nu zitten nou de beste manier om tot een oplossing te komen?

Het is met heel veel spijt dat ik afgelopen week moest constateren dat wij zo ontzettend gelijk hebben gekregen met onze campagne tegen dat stupide associatieverdrag in 2015 en 2016. Precies de twee dingen waar wij voor waarschuwden in de begintijd van Forum voor Democratie, toen we nog geen partij in de Kamer waren maar wel tijdens het referendum campagne voerden tegen het verdrag, waren EU-lidmaatschap en NAVO-lidmaatschap. Die twee dingen komen veel dichterbij met het associatieverdrag, zo waarschuwden wij, en dat gaat leiden tot een conflict, tot een oorlog. Dat werkt niet; doe het niet, zeiden wij, want het is zeer onverstandig. Wij vonden op dat moment onder anderen Frits Bolkestein aan onze zijde, die in meerdere kranten liet optekenen: geef gehoor aan de Minsk-akkoorden. Die Minsk-akkoorden verklaarden onder andere dat Oekrane gefederaliseerd moest worden. Er moest dus geen eenheidsstaat van worden gemaakt met n taal en n rechtsgebied enzovoorts, maar al die verschillende gebieden moesten hun soevereiniteit, zelfbeschikking en taalrechten krijgen, en andere rechten, zoals een eigen belastingsysteem en eigen televisiestations. Dat is nooit gebeurd, integendeel. De afgelopen maanden heeft Oekrane maar weer eens eventjes vier tv-stations van de oppositiepartijen gesloten, zoals nu trouwens in de Europese Unie ook gebeurt. De tijden veranderen, zullen we maar zeggen.

Er is dus sprake geweest van heel duidelijke waarschuwingen vanuit onze kant en van Frits Bolkestein, maar ook van John Mearsheimer, een bekende politicoloog uit de Verenigde Staten. Al die mensen zeiden: doe dit niet, want het is ontzettend onverstandig, en als je het tch doet  Sinds 2015 is dat ook alleen maar meer gebeurd. Afgelopen zomer, in juli, heeft de NAVO in Brussel nog herhaald dat Oekrane inderdaad lid gaat worden van de NAVO. Er komen militaire oefeningen en er is 43 miljard aan Amerikaanse wapensubsidies naar Oekrane gegaan. Het is dus heel duidelijk dat dat de politiek is. En het is ook volstrekt duidelijk dat dat onacceptabel is voor Rusland.

Als je die situatie hebt, dan kun je dus twee  Ik kom bij uw interruptie hoor, mevrouw Mulder. Je kunt dus twee dingen doen. En dan wil ik graag een man citeren die ik nog heb gekend, namelijk Johan Cruijff. Dat was natuurlijk een heel interessante man, die volstrekt geniaal naar dingen kon kijken. Het ging over allerlei politieke zaken en hij zei: "Ik weet n ding. Als ik met een fiets een bepaalde kruising over wil, kan ik theoretisch gezien de voorrangsregels honderdduizend keer aan mijn kant hebben, maar als er een vrachtwagen van links met 200 kilometer per uur over komt steken, dan ga ik toch even remmen." Nou, dat is nou realistische geopolitiek. Dat is realistische politieke strategie. En die is, bewust of onbewust  daar wil ik zo meteen graag wat over zeggen  volkomen genegeerd en met voeten getreden. Fools rushed in! Als stupide, naeve kinderen die een James Bondfilm naspeelden renden de yankees richting Oekrane, en kijk naar het resultaat. Ik zal zo meteen zeggen wat volgens mij de uitweg is, maar dit is mijn analyse van wat er gebeurd is.

De voorzitter:
Misschien kunt u eerst even uw verhaal afmaken, want u heeft ook niet meer zo heel veel tijd. Rond u dus af; dan geef ik daarna het woord aan mevrouw Agnes Mulder.

De heer Baudet (FVD):
Ok, heel kort. Als wij doorgaan op de weg die ik nu voorgesteld hoor worden, dan escaleert het conflict alleen maar verder. Dan drijven wij Saudi-Arabi, India, China en Rusland tot n blok samen, tot een antiwesters geopolitiek blok. Dat is ontzettend slecht voor ons, voor onze economie en voor onze geopolitieke situatie, en natuurlijk ook voor Oekrane, maar ook voor Rusland. Het is slecht voor iedereen. Het enige wat daarbij gediend is, is de Great Reset. Je ziet het al: cyberhackers, het internet aan banden leggen, cashgeld verdwijnt, de klimaattransitie gaat door, de Europese eenmaking gaat door. Wauw, 

De voorzitter:
Dank u wel.


Lid W. van Haga van BVNL sprak zijn ambtsgenoten toe met de rede:

De heer Van Haga (Groep Van Haga):
Voorzitter. BVNL veroordeelt de inval van Rusland in het soevereine Oekrane scherp. Ik spreek diep medeleven uit met alle getroffenen in deze oorlog. Noch de Oekraense bevolking, noch de Russische bevolking heeft iets met deze broederoorlog. Toch wil BVNL dat Nederland neutraal blijft. Was Nederland fout toen we in de Eerste Wereldoorlog neutraal bleven? Natuurlijk niet. Waren we fout in 1939, toen we weer neutraal wilden blijven? Nee. Dat past in onze geschiedenis van 100 jaar neutraliteitspolitiek. En is het fout om nu voor neutraliteit te pleiten? Nee. We kunnen neutraal blijven zolang er geen NAVO-land bij betrokken is. Den Haag heeft bovendien een reputatie op het terrein van de internationale vrede. Daarom vraag ik aan de premier of hij bereid is om vanuit neutraliteit een rol te spelen bij komende vredesonderhandelingen.

Voorzitter. Toen ik opkwam voor mijn officierskeuring werd mij de vraag gesteld: ben je bereid te sterven voor Nederland? Die vraag heb ik volmondig met ja beantwoord. Dit is mijn criterium voor het steunen van militaire activiteiten. En daarom mijn vraag voor de aanwezige bewindspersonen: bent u zelf bereid om te sterven voor Oekrane?

Voorzitter. Voordat we iets doen, moet altijd eerst de nevenschade in kaart gebracht worden, zowel bij het sturen van militairen en wapens als bij het instellen van sancties. Oekrane is geen lid van de NAVO en geen lid van de EU. We hebben ons al uitgesproken in een referendum en de uitslag was: nee. BVNL is tegen het sturen van militairen, tegen het sturen van wapens en tegen het instellen van sancties. Sancties treffen voornamelijk de Russische bevolking en de Nederlandse economie. Premier Rutte gaf aan dat hij de nevenschade voor Nederland niet eens in kaart wil brengen omdat het een principile zaak is. Maar het n sluit het ander niet uit. En daarom opnieuw mijn vraag: wat is de nevenschade van de sancties en het leveren van wapens, en wie gaat de prijs hiervoor betalen? Het belang van Nederland moet vooropstaan, en dat wordt niet gediend door inmenging in dit conflict. Hoe vreselijk deze oorlog ook is, het risico op escalatie is te groot en de schade voor Nederland is enorm als we niet neutraal blijven.

Voorzitter. Laten we alle diplomatieke middelen inzetten om te de-escaleren en laten we humanitaire hulp bieden waar dat nodig is, maar laten we een derde wereldoorlog voorkomen.

Dank u wel.


het debat is hier te downloaden

----------


## Olive Yao

.
crux van de kwestie

Zelensky: 'Oekrane moet erkennen dat NAVO-lidmaatschap er niet in zit'

ANP / NU.nl dinsdag 15 maart 2022


Oekrane moet erkennen dat NAVO-lidmaatschap er niet in zit, zei de Oekraense president Volodymyr Zelensky dinsdag in een videoboodschap. Volgens waarnemers lijkt het staatshoofd daarmee te zinspelen op een mogelijk compromis in het conflict met Rusland.

Het vooruitzicht van een eventueel Oekraens NAVO-lidmaatschap is onacceptabel voor Rusland. Angst daarvoor was mede reden voor de Russische invasie van Oekrane bijna drie weken geleden. Moskou wil onder meer dat Oekrane 'neutraal' wordt.

"Oekrane is geen lid van de NAVO. Dat begrijpen we", zei Zelensky in zijn boodschap. "We hebben jarenlang gehoord dat de deuren openstonden, maar we hebben ook gehoord dat we niet konden toetreden. Het is een waarheid en het moet erkend worden."

Die erkenning kan worden genterpreteerd als teken dat er in de onderhandelingen met de Russen ruimte voor concessies is. Tegelijkertijd moet worden opgemerkt dat de woorden van Zelensky niet gelijk staan aan de harde garantie dat Oekrane nooit NAVO-lid zal worden, die Rusland wel eist.

Beide kampen liggen op de fundamentele punten nog steeds ver uit elkaar: Oekrane wil dat Rusland zijn troepen terugtrekt uit dat land en Rusland wil, naast de 'neutraliteit' van Oekrane, de Oekraense strijdkrachten ontwapenen en de regering van Zelensky vervangen, naar zich laat aannemen door een Kremlin-vriendelijk alternatief.

Als de deur van de NAVO niet openstaat, "dan moeten we samenwerken met de instellingen waarmee we dat wel kunnen", zei Zelensky verder. Dat kan Oekrane helpen en beschermen. Hij doelt daarmee mogelijk op bijvoorbeeld samenwerking met de Europese Unie of bilaterale verdragen met andere landen. Daarnaast moeten er afzonderlijke veiligheidsgaranties komen, vindt de president. Hij herhaalde ook zijn oproep om meer militaire hulp, zoals de levering van luchtafweerraketten.

*Oekrane mocht in 2008 soort NAVO-lidmaatschapsverzoek indienen*

Zelensky had graag gezien dat Oekrane al lid was van de NAVO. Op een NAVO-top in 2008 besloten de leden dat Oekrane een soort lidmaatschapsverzoek mocht indienen, met het idee dat het uiteindelijk lid mocht worden. Oekrane zou dan eerst aan een aantal NAVO-eisen moeten voldoen. Zo zou het land de wijdverbreide corruptie moeten aanpakken.

Hoewel Oekrane de laatste jaren veel hervormingen heeft doorgevoerd, kwam het nog niet tot een NAVO-lidmaatschap. Rusland wilde altijd de garantie van het Westen dat dit ook nooit zal gebeuren. De Verenigde Staten en andere landen weigerden die toezegging echter te doen. Ze vinden dat Oekrane zelf zijn bondgenoten mag kiezen.


_commentaar_

Hieruit blijkt de crux van de kwestie. Zelensky bespreekt deze.
Ook begint dit _mainstream_ medium NU.nl bij te draaien, door over deze crux van de kwestie te berichten.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Het lidmaatschap van de NAVO is de Oekrane in 2008 keihard toegezegd. Het ontkennen daarvan is een schaamteloze leugen. Aan dat NAVO lidmaatschap zat toen ook al het EU-lidmaatschap vast. Dat is de Oekrane beloofd achter gesloten deuren, buiten de pers en buiten de democratische processen. Om een en ander voor te bereiden is daartoe het associatieverdrag met de Oekrane getekend werderom 100% buiten de democratische processen. De EU is daarmee een buitengewoon leugenachtige en 100% ondemocratische organisatie met een sterk imperialistisch karakter. D66 behoort tot de meest fanatieke pro-EU partijen van Nederland die het EU-lidmaatschap willen vastleggen in de grondwet en buiten de democratische invloed van het electoraat. 


Eric Peter de Blois
.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
OORZAKEN

De topic gaat tot nu toe vooral over oorzaken.

In het geheel van oorzaken en gevolgen zijn veel factoren teweeg gebracht door de NAVO, de VS en de EU.

Met name:
 De NAVO rukt steeds verder naar het oosten op: Turkije, Polen, Estland, Letland, Litouen, Oekrane, zelfs helemaal naar Georgi, over Finland praten ze ook.
 Een geopolitieke en geo-economische campagne van de VS tegen Rusland.
 De VS en andere landen bewapenen Oekrane.
 De EU trekt Oekrane in de EU. De EU houdt economische samenwerking met Rusland af.

Westerse bemoeienis met de rest van de wereld leidt al vijf eeuwen tot hel op aarde.
Om ons tot de laatste decennia te beperken, Oekrane hoort thuis in een rijtje met Venezuela, Irak, Syri, Libye, Jemen .... westerse inmenging in diverse vormen  destabiliseren, coups, bewapenen, bombarderen, machtsvacua creren, economische sancties  keer op keer met catastrofale resultaten.

Zoals Mearsheimer zegt, 

We have the Midas touch in reverse (36:30)

 alles wat het Westen aanraakt verandert het in rotzooi.


OPLOSSINGEN











> Professor Jolle Demmers
> Wat we tot nu toe weten is dat het Poetin regime een viertal eisen op tafel heeft gelegd: neutraliteit, demilitarisering, denazificering en een erkenning van de Krim en wellicht ook de Donbas.





> Het gaat om erkenning van 'linguistic rights', het recht dat in de Krim en Donbass de eigen talen mogen worden gesproken. Iets dat verboden is door het Oekransche parlement.
> Worden die 'linguistic rights' gewaarborgd dan kunnen Krim en Donbass als taalautonome provincies (vgl. Belgi en Zwitserland) bij de Oekrane blijven en hoeven de infrastructuren (vervoer e.d.) niet vernieuwd te worden.


1. Oekrane wordt niet lid van de NAVO.
Dit wordt met voldoende zekerheid vastgelegd. Rusland wil het in de oekranse grondwet vastgelegd hebben. Een eis in die vorm gaat ver. Een internationale conventie zou opgemaakt kunnen worden. De NAVO moet het expliciet, schriftelijk en formeel verklaren. Zon verklaring impliceert dat de NAVO erkent dat het NAVO-oprukken een oorzaak van de oorlog is.

2. Een economisch samenwerkingsverband Oekrane  Rusland  EU  IMF.

3. Oekrane wordt niet lid van de EU.

4. Belastingbetalers draaien zo weinig mogelijk op voor de door politici veroorzaakte schade.
Russische oligarchen en de wapenindustrie dragen miljarden af.

5. Rechten van verschillende (etnische) groepen en minderheden in Oekrane zijn gewaarborgd. Zonodig scheidt Donbas zich af, of Oekrane wordt een federatie met voldoende ver gaande onafhankelijkheid van deelstaten.

6. Fascisten worden uit de oekranse politiek geweerd.

7. De VS houdt op met Oekrane te bewapenen.

8. De VS en de EU houden op met hun geopolitieke en geo-economische campagnes tegen Rusland.

In het algemeen:

De VS en de EU houden op zich in binnenlandse aangelegenheden van andere landen te mengen.
Wanneer zij dat wel doen  in de vorm van destabiliseren, coups, bewapenen, bombarderen, machtsvacua creren enz.  worden er sancties tegen hen opgelegd, zoals nu tegen Rusland.

Het Internationaal Strafhof te 's-Gravenhage stelt onderzoek in tegen westerse verdachten van oorlogsmisdaden, zoals N. Sarkozy en T. Blair.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> De topic gaat tot nu toe vooral over oorzaken.
> 
> In het geheel van oorzaken en gevolgen zijn veel factoren teweeg gebracht door de NAVO, de VS en de EU.
> 
> Met name:
> – De NAVO rukt steeds verder naar het oosten op: Turkije, Polen, Estland, Letland, Litouen, Oekrane, zelfs helemaal naar Georgi, over Finland praten ze ook.
> – Een geopolitieke en geo-economische campagne van de VS tegen Rusland.
> – De VS en andere landen bewapenen Oekrane.
> – De EU trekt Oekrane in de EU. De EU houdt economische samenwerking met Rusland af.



Exact Olive. We moeten samenwerken met de Oekrane n Rusland. Trouwens dat wilde Poetin aanvankelijk ook graag, echter smeet de EU de deur bruut dicht. Het westen heeft daarmee de koude oorlog nieuw leven ingeblazen. De EU zetten helemaal geen deuren open maar is uit op dominantie. In plaats van sancties moeten we de Russen toegang geven tot de Europese markt. Geldt trouwens ook voor Iran, Venezuela en Afrikaanse landen.

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_Toch nog meer informatie over de voorgeschiedenis -_ 

Wikileaks lekte telegrammen van amerikaanse ambassades. Hier een telegram uit 2008 van de VS ambassadeur in Rusland over Oekrane en de NAVO.

bron: wikileaks





B. MOSCOW 182 

Classified By: Ambassador William J. Burns. Reasons 1.4 (b) and (d). 

1. (C) Summary. Following a muted first reaction to Ukraine's intent to seek a NATO Membership Action Plan (MAP) at the Bucharest summit (ref A), Foreign Minister Lavrov and other senior officials have reiterated strong opposition, stressing that Russia would view further eastward expansion as a potential military threat. NATO enlargement, particularly to Ukraine, remains "an emotional and neuralgic" issue for Russia, but strategic policy considerations also underlie strong opposition to NATO membership for Ukraine and Georgia.  In Ukraine, these include fears that the issue could potentially split the country in two, leading to violence or even, some claim, civil war, which would force Russia to decide whether to intervene. Additionally, the GOR and experts continue to claim that Ukrainian NATO membership would have a major impact on Russia's defense industry, Russian-Ukrainian family connections, and bilateral relations generally. In Georgia, the GOR fears continued instability and "provocative acts" in the separatist regions. End summary. 

MFA: NATO Enlargement "Potential Military Threat to Russia" 
--------------------------------------------- -------------- 

2. (U) During his annual review of Russia's foreign policy January 22-23 (ref B), Foreign Minister Lavrov stressed that Russia had to view continued eastward expansion of NATO, particularly to Ukraine and Georgia, as a potential military threat. While Russia might believe statements from the West that NATO was not directed against Russia, when one looked at recent military activities in NATO countries (establishment of U.S. forward operating locations, etc. they had to be evaluated not by stated intentions but by potential. Lavrov stressed that maintaining Russia's "sphere of influence" in the neighborhood was anachronistic, and acknowledged that the U.S. and Europe had "legitimate interests" in the region. But, he argued, while countries were free to make their own decisions about their security and which political-military structures to join, they needed to keep in mind the impact on their neighbors. 

3. (U) Lavrov emphasized that Russia was convinced that enlargement was not based on security reasons, but was a legacy of the Cold War. He disputed arguments that NATO was an appropriate mechanism for helping to strengthen democratic governments. He said that Russia understood that NATO was in search of a new mission, but there was a growing tendency for new members to do and say whatever they wanted simply because they were under the NATO umbrella (e.g. attempts of some new member countries to "rewrite history and glorify fascists").

4. (U) During a press briefing January 22 in response to a question about Ukraine's request for a MAP, the MFA said "a radical new expansion of NATO may bring about a serious political-military shift that will inevitably affect the security interests of Russia." The spokesman went on to stress that Russia was bound with Ukraine by bilateral obligations set forth in the 1997 Treaty on Friendship, Cooperation and Partnership in which both parties undertook to "refrain from participation in or support of any actions capable of prejudicing the security of the other Side." The spokesman noted that Ukraine's "likely integration into NATO would seriously complicate the many-sided Russian-Ukrainian relations," and that Russia would "have to take appropriate measures." The spokesman added that "one has the impression that the present Ukrainian leadership regards rapprochement with NATO largely as an alternative to good-neighborly ties with the Russian Federation." 

Russian Opposition Neuralgic and Concrete 
----------------------------------------- 

5. (C) Ukraine and Georgia's NATO aspirations not only touch a raw nerve in Russia, they engender serious concerns about the consequences for stability in the region. Not only does Russia perceive encirclement, and efforts to undermine Russia's influence in the region, but it also fears unpredictable and uncontrolled consequences which would seriously affect Russian security interests. Experts tell us that Russia is particularly worried that the strong divisions in Ukraine over NATO membership, with much of the ethnic-Russian community against membership, could lead to a major split, involving violence or at worst, civil war. In that eventuality, Russia would have to decide whether to intervene; a decision Russia does not want to have to face. 

6. (C) Dmitriy Trenin, Deputy Director of the Carnegie Moscow Center, expressed concern that Ukraine was, in the long-term, the most potentially destabilizing factor in U.S.-Russian relations, given the level of emotion and neuralgia triggered by its quest for NATO membership. The letter requesting MAP consideration had come as a "bad surprise" to Russian officials, who calculated that Ukraine's NATO aspirations were safely on the backburner. With its public letter, the issue had been "sharpened." Because membership remained divisive in Ukrainian domestic politics, it created an opening for Russian intervention. Trenin expressed concern that elements within the Russian establishment would be encouraged to meddle, stimulating U.S. overt encouragement of opposing political forces, and leaving the U.S. and Russia in a classic confrontational posture. The irony, Trenin professed, was that Ukraine's membership would defang NATO, but neither the Russian public nor elite opinion was ready for that argument. Ukraine's gradual shift towards the West was one thing, its preemptive status as a de jure U.S. military ally another. Trenin cautioned strongly against letting an internal Ukrainian fight for power, where MAP was merely a lever in domestic politics, further complicate U.S.-Russian relations now. 

7. (C) Another issue driving Russian opposition to Ukrainian membership is the significant defense industry cooperation the two countries share, including a number of plants where Russian weapons are made. While efforts are underway to shut down or move most of these plants to Russia, and to move the Black Sea fleet from Sevastopol to Novorossiysk earlier than the 2017 deadline, the GOR has made clear that Ukraine's joining NATO would require Russia to make major (costly) changes to its defense industrial cooperation. 

8. (C) Similarly, the GOR and experts note that there would also be a significant impact on Russian-Ukrainian economic and labor relations, including the effect on thousands of Ukrainians living and working in Russia and vice versa, due to the necessity of imposing a new visa regime. This, Aleksandr Konovalov, Director of the Institute for Strategic Assessment, argued, would become a boiling cauldron of anger and resentment among the local population.

9. (C) With respect to Georgia, most experts said that while not as neuralgic to Russia as Ukraine, the GOR viewed the situation there as too unstable to withstand the divisiveness NATO membership could cause. Aleksey Arbatov, Deputy Director of the Carnegie Moscow Center, argued that Georgia's NATO aspirations were simply a way to solve its problems in Abkhazia and South Ossetia, and warned that Russia would be put in a difficult situation were that to ensue. 

Russia's Response 
----------------- 

10. (C) The GOR has made it clear that it would have to "seriously review" its entire relationship with Ukraine and Georgia in the event of NATO inviting them to join. This could include major impacts on energy, economic, and political-military engagement, with possible repercussions throughout the region and into Central and Western Europe. Russia would also likely revisit its own relationship with the Alliance and activities in the NATO-Russia Council, and consider further actions in the arms control arena, including the possibility of complete withdrawal from the CFE and INF Treaties, and more direct threats against U.S. missile defense plans. 

11. (C) Isabelle Francois, Director of the NATO Information Office in Moscow (protect), said she believed that Russia had accepted that Ukraine and Georgia would eventually join NATO and was engaged in long-term planning to reconfigure its relations with both countries, and with the Alliance. However, Russia was not yet ready to deal with the consequences of further NATO enlargement to its south. She added that while Russia liked the cooperation with NATO in the NATO-Russia Council, Russia would feel it necessary to insist on recasting the NATO-Russia relationship, if not withdraw completely from the NRC, in the event of Ukraine and Georgia joining NATO. 

Comment 
------- 

12. (C) Russia's opposition to NATO membership for Ukraine and Georgia is both emotional and based on perceived strategic concerns about the impact on Russia's interests in the region. It is also politically popular to paint the U.S. and NATO as Russia's adversaries and to use NATO's outreach to Ukraine and Georgia as a means of generating support from Russian nationalists. While Russian opposition to the first round of NATO enlargement in the mid-1990's was strong, Russia now feels itself able to respond more forcefully to what it perceives as actions contrary to its national interests. 

BURNS

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Fairness and Accuracy in Reporting - FAIR - is een mediawaakhond.

Het volgende artikel beschrijft:
 de VS mengt zich in binnenlandse aangelegenheden van Oekrane,
 het economische aspect,
 nazis in Oekrane,
 de russische kant van de zaak,
 het falen van _mainstream_ media.


What you should really know about Ukraine

Bryce Green / FAIR 28 januari 2022

As tensions began to rise over Ukraine, US media produced a stream of articles attempting to explain the situation with headlines like Ukraine Explained (New York Times, 12/8/21) and What You Need to Know About Tensions Between Ukraine and Russia (Washington Post, 11/26/21). Sidebars would have notes that tried to provide context for the current headlines. But to truly understand this crisis, you would need to know much more than what these articles offered.




Washington Post 11/26/21
Post 4/7/14

These explainer pieces are emblematic of Ukraine coverage in the rest of corporate media, which almost universally gave a pro-Western view of US/Russia relations and the history behind them. Media echoed the point of view of those who believe the US should have an active role in Ukrainian politics and enforce its perspective through military threats.

The official line goes something like this: Russia is challenging NATO and the international rules-based order by threatening to invade Ukraine, and the Biden administration needed to deter Russia by providing more security guarantees to the Zelensky government. The official account seizes on Russias 2014 annexation of Ukraines Crimean peninsula as a starting point for US/Russian relations, and as evidence of Putins goals of rebuilding Russias long-lost empire.

Russias demand that NATO cease its expansion to Russias borders is viewed as such an obviously impossible demand that it can only be understood as a pretext to invade Ukraine. Therefore, the US should send weapons and troops to Ukraine, and guarantee its security with military threats to Russia (FAIR.org, 1/15/22).

The Washington Post asked: Why is there tension between Russia and Ukraine? Its answer:

_In March 2014, Russia annexed Crimea from Ukraine. A month later, war erupted between Russian-allied separatists and Ukraines military in the eastern Ukrainian region of Donbas. The United Nations human rights office estimates that more than 13,000 people have been killed._

But that account is highly misleading, because it leaves out the crucial role the US has played in escalating tensions in the region. In nearly every case we looked at, the reports omitted the USs extensive role in the 2014 coup that preceded Russias annexation of Crimea. Focusing on the latter part only serves to manufacture consent for US intervention abroad.




David Leonhardt / New York Times, 12/8/21


*The West Wants Investor-Friendly Policies in Ukraine*

The backdrop to the 2014 coup and annexation cannot be understood without looking at the US strategy to open Ukrainian markets to foreign investors and give control of its economy to giant multinational corporations.

A key tool for this has been the International Monetary Fund, which leverages aid loans to push governments to adopt policies friendly to foreign investors. The IMF is funded by and represents Western financial capital and governments and has been at the forefront of efforts to reshape economies around the world for decades, often with disastrous results. The civil war in Yemen and the coup in Bolivia both followed a rejection of IMF terms.

In Ukraine, the IMF had long planned to implement a series of economic reforms to make the country more attractive to investors. These included cutting wage controls (i.e., lowering wages), reform[ing] and reduc[ing] health and education sectors (which made up the bulk of employment in Ukraine), and cutting natural gas subsidies to Ukrainian citizens that made energy affordable to the general public. Coup plotters like US Assistant Secretary of State Victoria Nuland repeatedly stressed the need for the Ukrainian government to enact the necessary reforms.

In 2013, after early steps to integrate with the West, Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych turned against these changes and ended trade integration talks with the European Union. Months before his overthrow, he restarted economic negotiations with Russia, in a major snub to the Western economic sphere. By then, the nationalist protests were heating up that would go on to topple his government.

After the 2014 coup, the new government quickly restarted the EU deal. After cutting heating subsidies in half, it secured a $27 billion commitment from the IMF. The IMFs goals still include reducing the role of the state and vested interests in the economy in order to attract more foreign capital.

The IMF is one of the many global institutions whose role in maintaining global inequities often goes unreported and unnoticed by the general public. The US economic quest to open global markets to capital is a key driver of international affairs, but if the press chooses to ignore it, the public debate is incomplete and shallow.


*The US Helped Overthrow Ukraines Elected President*

During the tug of war between the US and Russia, the Americans were engaged in a destabilization campaign against the Yanukovych government. The campaign culminated with the overthrow of the elected president in the Maidan Revolutionalso known as the Maidan Coupnamed for the Kiev square that hosted the bulk of the protests.

As political turmoil engulfed the country in the leadup to 2014, the US was fueling anti-government sentiment through mechanisms like USAID and National Endowment for Democracy (NED), just as they had done in 2004. In December 2013, Nuland, assistant secretary of state for European affairs and a long-time regime change advocate, said that the US government had spent $5 billion promoting democracy in Ukraine since 1991. The money went toward supporting senior officials in the Ukraine government[members of] the business community as well as opposition civil society who agree with US goals.

The NED is a key organization in the network of American soft power that pours $170 million a year into organizations dedicated to defending or installing US-friendly regimes. The Washington Posts David Ignatius (9/22/91) once wrote that the organization functions by doing in public what the CIA used to do in private. The NED targets governments who oppose US military or economic policy, stirring up anti-government opposition.

The NED board of directors includes Elliott Abrams, whose sordid record runs from the Iran/Contra affair in the 80s to the Trump administrations effort to overthrow the Venezuelan government. In 2013, NED president Carl Gershman wrote a piece in the Washington Post (9/26/13) that described Ukraine as the biggest prize in the East/West rivalry. After the Obama administration, Nuland joined the NED board of directors before returning to the State Department in the Biden administration as undersecretary of state for political affairs.

One of the many recipients of NED money for projects in Ukraine was the International Republican Institute. The IRI, once chaired by Sen. John McCain, has long had a hand in US regime change operations. During the protests that eventually brought down the government, McCain and other US officials personally flew into Ukraine to encourage protesters.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*US Officials Were Caught Picking the New Government*




BBC 2/7/14

On February 6, 2014, as the anti-government protests were intensifying, an anonymous party (assumed by many to be Russia) leaked a call between Assistant Secretary of State Nuland and US ambassador to Ukraine Geoffrey Pyatt. The two officials discussed which opposition officials would staff a prospective new government, agreeing that Arseniy YatsenyukNuland referred to him by the nickname Yatsshould be in charge. It was also agreed that someone high profile be brought in to push things along. That someone was Joe Biden.

Weeks later, on February 22, after a massacre by suspicious snipers brought tensions to a head, the Ukrainian parliament quickly removed Yanukovych from office in a constitutionally questionable maneuver. Yanukovych then fled the country, calling the overthrow a coup. On February 27, Yatsenyuk became prime minister.

At the time the call leaked, media were quick to pounce on Nulands saying Fuck the EU. The comment dominated the headlines (Daily Beast, 2/6/14; BuzzFeed, 2/6/14; Atlantic, 2/6/14; Guardian, 2/6/14), while the evidence of US regime change efforts was downplayed. With the headline Russia Claims US Is Meddling Over Ukraine, the New York Times (2/6/14) put the facts of US involvement in the mouth of an official enemy, blunting their impact on the audience. The Times (2/6/14) later described the two officials as benignly talking about the political crisis in Kiev and sharing their views of how it might be resolved.

The Washington Post (2/6/14) acknowledged that the call showed a deep degree of US involvement in affairs that Washington officially says are Ukraines to resolve, but that fact rarely factored into future coverage of the US/Ukraine/Russia relationship.


*Washington Used Nazis to Help Overthrow the Government*




FAIR.org 3/7/14

The Washington-backed opposition that toppled the government was fueled by far-right and openly Nazi elements like the Right Sector. One far-right group that grew out of the protests was the Azov Battalion, a paramilitary militia of neo-Nazi extremists. Their leaders made up the vanguard of the anti-Yanukovych protests, and even spoke at opposition events in the Maidan alongside US regime change advocates like McCain and Nuland.

After the violent coup, these groups were later incorporated into the Ukrainian armed forcesthe same armed forces that the US has now given $2.5 billion. Though Congress technically restricted money from flowing to the Azov Battalion in 2018, trainers on the ground say theres no mechanism to actually enforce the provision. Since the coup, the Ukrainian nationalist forces have been responsible for a wide variety of atrocities in the counterinsurgency war.

Far-right influence has increased across Ukraine as a result of Washingtons actions. A recent UN Human Rights council has noted that fundamental freedoms in Ukraine have been squeezed since 2014, further weakening the argument that the US is involved in the country on behalf of liberal values.

Among American neo-Nazis, theres even a movement aimed at encouraging right-wing extremists to join the Battalion in order to gain actual combat experience in preparation for a potential civil war in the US.

In a recent UN vote on combating glorification of Nazism, neo-Nazism and other practices that contribute to fueling contemporary forms of racism, the US and Ukraine were the only two countries to vote no.

As FAIR (1/15/22) has reported, between December 6, 2021, and January 6, 2022, the New York Times ran 228 articles that refer to Ukraine, but none of them reference the pro-Nazi elements in Ukraines politics or government. The same can be said of the Washington Posts 201 articles on the topic.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Theres a Lot More to the Crimean Annexation*

The facts above give more context to Russian actions following the coup, and ought to counter the caricature of a Russian Empire bent on expansion. From Russias point of view, a longtime adversary had successfully overthrown a neighboring government using violent far-right extremists.

The Crimean peninsula, which was part of Russia until it was transferred to the Ukrainian Soviet Republic in 1954, is home to one of two Russian naval bases with access to the Black and Mediterranean seas, one of historys most important maritime theaters. A Crimea controlled by a US-backed Ukrainian government was a major threat to Russian naval access.

The peninsula82% of whose households speak Russian, and only 2% mainly Ukrainianheld a plebiscite in March 2014 on whether or not they should join Russia, or remain under the new Ukrainian government. The Pro-Russia camp won with 95% of the vote. The UN General Assembly, led by the US, voted to ignore the referendum results on the grounds that it was contrary to Ukraines constitution. This same constitution had been set aside to oust President Yanukovych a month earlier.

All of this is dropped from Western coverage.


*The US Wants to Expand NATO*




In addition to integrating Ukraine into the US-dominated economic sphere, Western planners also want to integrate Ukraine militarily. For years, the US has sought the expansion of NATO, an explicitly anti-Russian military alliance. NATO was originally billed as a counterforce to the Warsaw Pact during the Cold War, but after the demise of the Soviet Union, the US promised the new Russia that it would not expand NATO east of Germany. Despite this agreement, the US continued building out its military alliance,growing closer and closer to Russias borders and ignoring Russias objections.

This history is sometimes admitted but usually downplayed in corporate media. In an interview with the Washington Post (12/1/21), professor Mary Sarotte, author of Not One Inch: America, Russia and the Making of Post-Cold War Stalemate, recounted that after the Soviet collapse, Washington realized that it could not only win big, but win bigger. Not one inch of territory needed to be off-limits to full NATO membership. The US all-or-nothing approach to expansionismmaximized conflict with Moscow, she noted. Unfortunately, one interview does little to cut through the drumbeat of pro-NATO talking points.

In 2008, NATO members pledged to extend membership to Ukraine. The removal of the pro-Russian government in 2014 was a giant leap towards the pledge becoming a reality. Recently, NATO Secretary General Stoltenberg announced that the alliance stands by plans to integrate Ukraine into the alliance.

Bret Stephens in the New York Times (1/11/21) maintained that if Ukraine wasnt allowed to join the organization, it would break the spine of NATO and end the Western alliance as we have known it since the Atlantic Charter.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*The US Wouldnt Tolerate What Russia Is Expected to Accept*




1/26/22

Much has been written about the Russian buildup on the Ukraine border. Reports of the buildup have been intensified by US intelligence officials warnings of an attack. Media often echo the claim of an inevitable invasion. The Washington Post editorial board (1/24/22) wrote that Putin canand willuse any measures the United States and its NATO allies either take or refrain from taking as a pretext for aggression.

But Putin has been clear about a path to de-escalation. His main demand has been for direct negotiations to end the expansion of the hostile military alliance to his borders. He announced, We have made it clear that NATOs move to the east is unacceptable, and that the United States is standing with missiles on our doorstep. Putin asked, How would the Americans react if missiles were placed at the border with Canada or Mexico?

In corporate media coverage, no one bothers to ask this important question. Instead, the assumption is that Putin ought to tolerate a hostile military alliance directly across its border. The US, it seems, is the only country allowed to have a sphere of influence.

The New York Times (1/26/22) asked: Can the West Stop Russia From Invading Ukraine? but shrugs at the US dismissal of Putins terms as nonstarters. The Washington Post (12/10/21) reported: Some analysts have expressed worry that the Russian leader is making demands that he knows Washington will reject, possibly as a pretext for military action once he is spurned. The Post quoted one analyst, I dont see us giving them anything that would suffice relative to their demands, and what troubles me is they know that.

Audiences have also been assured that Putins reaction to Western expansionism is actually a prelude to more aggressive actions. Ukraine Is Only One Small Part of Putins Plans, warned the New York Times (1/7/22). The Times (1/26/22) later described Putins Ukraine policy as an attempt at restoring what he views as Russias rightful place among the worlds great powers, rather than an attempt to avoid having the US military directly on its border. USA Today (1/18/22) warned readers that Putin Wont Stop with Ukraine.

But taking this view is diplomatic malpractice. Anatol Lieven (Responsible Statecraft, 1/3/22), an analyst at the Quincy Institute, wrote that US acquiescence to a neutral Ukraine would be a golden bridge that, in addition to reducing US/Russia tensions, could enable a political solution to Ukraines civil war. This restraint-oriented policy is considered fringe thinking in the Washington foreign policy establishment.


*The Memory Hole*




Wall Street Journal, 12/22/21

All of this missing context allows hawks to promote disastrous escalation of tensions. The Wall Street Journal (12/22/21) published an opinion piece trying to convince readers there was a Strategic Advantage to Risking War In Ukraine. The piece, by John Deni of the US Army War College, summarized the familiar hawkish talking points, and claimed that a neutral Ukraine is anathema to Western values of national self-determination and sovereignty.

In a modern rendition of Zbigniew Brzezinskis Afghan Trap, Deni asserted that war in Ukraine could actually serve US interests by weakening Russia: Such a war, however disastrous, would ​​forge an even stronger anti-Russian consensus across Europe, refocusing NATO against the main enemy, result in economic sanctions that would further weaken Russias economy and sap the strength and morale of Russias military while undercutting Mr. Putins domestic popularity. Thus escalating tensions is a win/win for Washington.

Few of the recent wave of Ukraine pieces recount the crucial history given above. Including the truth about US foreign policy goals in the post-Cold War era makes the current picture look a lot less one-sided. Imagine for one second how the US would behave if Putin began trying to add a US neighbor to a hostile military alliance after helping to overthrow its government.

The economic imperative for opening foreign markets, the NATO drive to push up against Russia, US support for the 2014 coup and the direct hand in shaping the new government all need to be pushed down the memory hole if the official line is to have any credibility. Absent all of that, it is easy to accept the fiction that Ukraine is a battleground between a rules-based order and Russian autocracy.

Indeed, the Washington Post editorial board (12/8/21) recently compared negotiating with Putin to appeasing Hitler at Munich. It called on Biden to resist Putins trumped-up demands on Ukraine, lest he destabilize all of Europe to autocratic Russias advantage. This wasnt the only time the paper has made the Munich analogy; the Post (12/10/21) ran a piece by former George W. Bush speechwriter Marc Thiessen headlined On Ukraine, Biden Is Channeling His Inner Neville Chamberlain.




Washington Post, 12/10/21

In the New York Times (12/10/21), Trump NSC aide Alexander Vindman told readers How the United States Can Break Putins Hold on Ukraine, and urged the Biden administration to send active US troops to the country. A free and sovereign Ukraine, he said, is vital in advancing US interests against those of Russia and China. Times reporter Michael Crowley (12/16/21) also framed the Ukraine standoff as another Test of US Credibility Abroad, after that credibility was supposedly damaged after ending the war in Afghanistan.

In a New York Times major feature (1/16/21) on Ukraine, the US role in bringing tensions to this point was completely omitted, in favor of exclusively blaming Russian Belligerence.

As a result of this coverage, the interventionist mentality has trickled down to the public. One poll found that, should Russia actually invade Ukraine, 50% of Americans support embroiling the US in yet another quagmire, up from just 30% in 2014. Biden, however, has said that no US troops will be sent to Ukraine. Instead, the US and EU have threatened sanctions or support for a rebel insurgency should Russia invade.

The past few weeks have seen several failed talks between the US and Russians, as the US refuses to alter its plans for Ukraine. The US Congress is rushing a lethal aid package to send more weapons to the troubled border. Perhaps if the public were better informed, there would be more domestic pressure on Biden to end the brinkmanship and seek a genuine solution to the problem.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Het gaat natuurlijk om het heden, hier toch nog een stuk uit het verleden.
_The Guardian_ beschrijft VS inmenging in Oekrane in 2004.


US campaign behind the turmoil in Kiev

Ian Traynor / The Guardian vrijdag 26 november 2004


With their websites and stickers, their pranks and slogans aimed at banishing widespread fear of a corrupt regime, the democracy guerrillas of the Ukrainian Pora youth movement have already notched up a famous victory - whatever the outcome of the dangerous stand-off in Kiev.

Ukraine, traditionally passive in its politics, has been mobilised by the young democracy activists and will never be the same again.

But while the gains of the orange-bedecked "chestnut revolution" are Ukraine's, the campaign is an American creation, a sophisticated and brilliantly conceived exercise in western branding and mass marketing that, in four countries in four years, has been used to try to salvage rigged elections and topple unsavoury regimes.

Funded and organised by the US government, deploying US consultancies, pollsters, diplomats, the two big American parties and US non-government organisations, the campaign was first used in Europe in Belgrade in 2000 to beat Slobodan Milosevic at the ballot box.

Richard Miles, the US ambassador in Belgrade, played a key role. And by last year, as US ambassador in Tbilisi, he repeated the trick in Georgia, coaching Mikhail Saakashvili in how to bring down Eduard Shevardnadze.

Ten months after the success in Belgrade, the US ambassador in Minsk, Michael Kozak, a veteran of similar operations in central America, notably in Nicaragua, organised a near identical campaign to try to defeat the Belarus hardman, Alexander Lukashenko.

That one failed. "There will be no Kostunica in Belarus," the Belarus president declared, referring to the victory in Belgrade.

But experience gained in Serbia, Georgia and Belarus has been invaluable in plotting to beat the regime of Leonid Kuchma in Kiev.

The operation - engineering democracy through the ballot box and civil disobedience - is now so slick that the methods have matured into a template for winning other people's elections.

In the centre of Belgrade, there is a dingy office staffed by computer-literate youngsters who call themselves the Centre for Non-violent Resistance. If you want to know how to beat a regime that controls the mass media, the judges, the courts, the security apparatus and the voting stations, the young Belgrade activists are for hire.

They emerged from the anti-Milosevic student movement, Otpor, meaning resistance. The catchy, single-word branding is important. In Georgia last year, the parallel student movement was Khmara. In Belarus, it was Zubr. In Ukraine, it is Pora, meaning high time. Otpor also had a potent, simple slogan that appeared everywhere in Serbia in 2000 - the two words "gotov je", meaning "he's finished", a reference to Milosevic. A logo of a black-and-white clenched fist completed the masterful marketing.

In Ukraine, the equivalent is a ticking clock, also signalling that the Kuchma regime's days are numbered.

Stickers, spray paint and websites are the young activists' weapons. Irony and street comedy mocking the regime have been hugely successful in puncturing public fear and enraging the powerful.

Last year, before becoming president in Georgia, the US-educated Mr Saakashvili travelled from Tbilisi to Belgrade to be coached in the techniques of mass defiance. In Belarus, the US embassy organised the dispatch of young opposition leaders to the Baltic, where they met up with Serbs travelling from Belgrade. In Serbia's case, given the hostile environment in Belgrade, the Americans organised the overthrow from neighbouring Hungary - Budapest and Szeged.

In recent weeks, several Serbs travelled to the Ukraine. Indeed, one of the leaders from Belgrade, Aleksandar Maric, was turned away at the border.

The Democratic party's National Democratic Institute, the Republican party's International Republican Institute, the US state department and USAid are the main agencies involved in these grassroots campaigns as well as the Freedom House NGO and billionaire George Soros's open society institute.

US pollsters and professional consultants are hired to organise focus groups and use psephological data to plot strategy.

The usually fractious oppositions have to be united behind a single candidate if there is to be any chance of unseating the regime. That leader is selected on pragmatic and objective grounds, even if he or she is anti-American.

In Serbia, US pollsters Penn, Schoen and Berland Associates discovered that the assassinated pro-western opposition leader, Zoran Djindjic, was reviled at home and had no chance of beating Milosevic fairly in an election. He was persuaded to take a back seat to the anti-western Vojislav Kostunica, who is now Serbian prime minister.

In Belarus, US officials ordered opposition parties to unite behind the dour, elderly trade unionist, Vladimir Goncharik, because he appealed to much of the Lukashenko constituency.

Officially, the US government spent $41m (21.7m) organising and funding the year-long operation to get rid of Milosevic from October 1999. In Ukraine, the figure is said to be around $14m.

Apart from the student movement and the united opposition, the other key element in the democracy template is what is known as the "parallel vote tabulation", a counter to the election-rigging tricks beloved of disreputable regimes.

There are professional outside election monitors from bodies such as the Organisation for Security and Cooperation in Europe, but the Ukrainian poll, like its predecessors, also featured thousands of local election monitors trained and paid by western groups.

Freedom House and the Democratic party's NDI helped fund and organise the "largest civil regional election monitoring effort" in Ukraine, involving more than 1,000 trained observers. They also organised exit polls. On Sunday night those polls gave Mr Yushchenko an 11-point lead and set the agenda for much of what has followed.

The exit polls are seen as critical because they seize the initiative in the propaganda battle with the regime, invariably appearing first, receiving wide media coverage and putting the onus on the authorities to respond.

The final stage in the US template concerns how to react when the incumbent tries to steal a lost election.

In Belarus, President Lukashenko won, so the response was minimal. In Belgrade, Tbilisi, and now Kiev, where the authorities initially tried to cling to power, the advice was to stay cool but determined and to organise mass displays of civil disobedience, which must remain peaceful but risk provoking the regime into violent suppression.

If the events in Kiev vindicate the US in its strategies for helping other people win elections and take power from anti-democratic regimes, it is certain to try to repeat the exercise elsewhere in the post-Soviet world.

The places to watch are Moldova and the authoritarian countries of central Asia.


commentaar

Het ideaal van democratie is goed. Maar inmenging door de VS in binnenlandse aangelegenheden van andere landen voor wat de VS bevorderen van democracy noemt is in het algemeen een misdaad.

Mearsheimer:

() our basic strategy is to topple regimes all over the world, not simply because we like democracy, but because we believe that whoever gets elected will be pro-western () were promoting democracy and getting leaders who are pro-american (...) (13:40)

Ook westerse kapitalisten profiteren daarvan.

----------


## Attitude

.
*Vanaf 2:04:08*




*EDIT*
Het fragment beschrijft dat er, in het geniep, nog gevaarlijkere wapens zijn geplaatst.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5476617 (2015)

----------


## Attitude

.
Meer van Scott Ritter

So Biden has assembled a Tiger Team to think through 
responses to a Russian chemical attack in Ukraine that 
exists only in the minds of politicized intelligence 
analysts here in America. And people wonder why 
were losing the strategic battle

https://twitter.com/RealScottRitter/...81591033962496

Zie ook: https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5707116

----------


## Soldim

> Het ideaal van democratie is goed. Maar inmenging door de VS in binnenlandse aangelegenheden van andere landen voor wat de VS bevorderen van democracy noemt is in het algemeen een misdaad.


De huidige inmenging van Rusland in the Oekraine, is dat een misdaad?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Ja de invasie van Rusland in de Oekraine is een misdaad. Maar... daaraan is vooraf gegaan dat de EU met de NAVO is opgeschoven naar het oosten. *Dt was het lont in het kruidvat* wat Poetin heeft doen beslissen dat een inval in de Oekraine noodzakelijk was. Uiteraard zijn alle oorlogshandelingen in opdracht van Poetin zware misdaden gericht tegen ongewapende burgers. Huizen vernietigd en duizenden burger slachtoffers. En de NAVO grijpt militair niet in alhoewel daar nu wl alle reden toe is, dit in tegenstelling tot bijvoorbeeld de inval in Afghanistan door NAVO landen. En ondanks *gedane beloften aan de Oekrane in 2008* van een NAVO lidmaatschap. Nu zegt men : Wij gaan de Oekraine niet verdedigen, want de Oekraine is *geen lid van de NAVO*. De geschiedenis herhaald zich. Ze kijken gewoon toe hoe de Joden naar de gaskamers worden afgevoerd. Rutte zegt :*"wij zijn familie"*!. Iedere 5 mei legt de minister president weer een krans bij het monument op de Dam : *Dit nooit meer*! Ik begin inmiddels te walgen van het Wilhelmus. Wat een schijnvertoning.


.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Er worden in deze discussie heel veel schuldigen aangewezen .... wat mensen uit de Ukraine zelf willen is schijnbaar onbelangrijk.



Wat mensen uit de EU(kraine) zelf willen is schijnbaar onbelangrijk. Maar dat is een vraag die door Eurofielen nooit gesteld wordt. De Europeanen moeten alles maar goed vinden. Want alles is "democratisch" besloten. Toen euro sceptici stelden dat het associatieverdrag met Oekraine een opmaat was voor een volwaardig EU lidmaatschap werd dit op een hautaine wijze weggehoond. Met een door burgers zelf georganiseerd referendum werd het uiteindelijke 'nee' ook totaal genegeerd door de regering. Het associatieverdrag is er doorgedrukt tegen de wil in van de meerderheid. En nu zegt Urusla von de Leyen gewoon openlijk (wat eerder al in de planning zat) dat de Oekraine snel *mag toetreden* tot de EU, want ze horen er bij. En Rutte zei tegen Zelensky dat Oekraine *niet op korte termijn* lid zou kunnen worden (maar dus wel op enige termijn). Wat een stel schaamteloze leugenaars! 

In 2016 zei Rutte nog, geschrokken van het 'nee' na het referendum over het associatieverdrag, dat de Oekraine *nooit lid kan worden* van de EU. Dat was keihard gelogen om de ophef over het asscociatieverdrag in de samenleving te controleren. De beslissing dat de Oekraine lid zou worden van de EU was toen al genomen achter gesloten deuren.

.

----------


## Olive Yao

> De huidige inmenging van Rusland in the Oekraine, is dat een misdaad?


Dat verklaar ik niet. Want een dergelijke eenzijdige verklaring houdt de misdadige rol van de VS / NAVO en de EU uit beeld. Zijzelf zullen die rol nooit toegeven.

Zoals professor Jolle Demmers het zei:_ De valse solidariteit van het Westen in de Oekranecrisis_.
En zoals (voormalig) professor Yannis Varoufakis zegt, _Die geelblauwe zee is schijnheilig_.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Dat verklaar ik niet. Want een dergelijke eenzijdige verklaring houdt de misdadige rol van de VS / NAVO en de EU uit beeld. Zijzelf zullen die rol nooit toegeven.
> 
> Zoals professor Jolle Demmers het zei:_ De valse solidariteit van het Westen in de Oekranecrisis_.
> En zoals (voormalig) professor Yannis Varoufakis zegt, _Die geelblauwe zee is schijnheilig_.


Misschien duurt het nog 100 jaar voordat de schuldvraag echt kan worden beantwoord.
Maar oorlogsmisdadigers en hun (opper)bazen moeten bestraft worden.

(klik op ondertiteling)
Refugees Expose Mariupol War Crimes Of The Russia - Ukraine War 

(klik op ondertiteling)
Asking Mariupol Residents About Russian Attacks On Civilian areas 
 
Zie in parallel discussie: https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5707223

----------


## Olive Yao

"The policy of the USA has always been to prevent Germany and Russia from cooperating more closely"

Historical, political and economic contexts of the war in Ukraine

Zeitgeschehen im Fokus / Schweizer Standpunkt

Interview with Jacques Baud* by Thomas Kaiser, 15 maart 2022




_Thomas Kaiser: Mr Baud, you know the region where there is war now. What conclusions have you drawn from the last few days, and how could it have come to this?_

Jacques Baud: I know the region we are talking about quite well. I was with the FDFA [Swiss Federal Department of Foreign Affairs] and on its behalf I was seconded to NATO for five years top lead the fight against the proliferation of small arms. I contributed to projects in Ukraine after 2014. In addition, I know Russia, NATO, Ukraine and the related environment very well due to my previous job in strategic intelligence. I speak Russian and have access to documents that few people in the West look at.

_You are an expert on the situation in and around Ukraine. Your professional activity brought you to the current crisis region. How do you perceive what is happening?_

It is crazy, we can even say there is a real hysteria. What strikes me, and what bothers me a lot, is that no one is asking the question why the Russians launched their operation. No one wants to advocate war, and certainly not me. But as the former head of "Policy and Doctrine" in the UN Department of Peacekeeping Operations in New York for two years, I always ask myself the question: How did we get to this point of starting a war?

_What was your task there?_

It was to understand how wars happen, what factors lead to peace, and what can be done to avoid casualties or how to prevent war. If you don't understand how war happens, then you can't find a solution. We are exactly in this situation. Every country is imposing its own sanctions against Russia, and we know very well that this is going nowhere. What particularly shocked me was the statement by the Minister of Economy in France that they want to destroy Russia's economy with the aim of making the Russian people suffer. Such a statement is outrageous.

*Russia's goal of demilitarization and denazification*

_How do you assess the Russian offensive?_

Attacking another State is against the principles of international law. But one should also consider the background of such a decision. First of all, it must be made clear that Putin is neither crazy nor has he lost touch with reality. He is a very methodical and systematic person, in other words, very Russian. I believe that he was aware of the consequences of his operation in Ukraine. He assessed  obviously rightly  that whether he carried out a "small" operation to protect the Donbas population or a "massive" operation in favour of the national interests of Russia and the Donbas population, the consequences would be the same. He then went for the maximum solution.

_What do you see as his goal?_

It is certainly not directed against the Ukrainian population. Putin has said that again and again. You can also see it in the facts. Russia is still supplying gas to Ukraine. The Russians have not stopped that. They have not shut down the internet. They haven't destroyed the electricity plants and the water supply. Of course, such services may have stopped in fighting areas. But you see a very different approach from the Americans, for example, in former Yugoslavia, Iraq or even Libya. When Western countries attacked them, they first destroyed the electricity and water supply and the entire infrastructure.

_Why does the West act in this way?_

The Western approach  it is also interesting to see this from the point of view of the operational doctrine  is based on the idea that if you destroy the infrastructure, the population will revolt against the unpopular dictator, and you will get rid of him that way. This was also the strategy during the Second World War, when German cities such as Cologne, Berlin, Hamburg, Dresden etc. were bombed. They targeted the civilian population directly so that there would be an uprising. The government loses its power through an uprising, and you have won the war without endangering your own troops. That is the theory.

_What is the Russian approach?_

It is completely different. They have clearly announced their goal. They want "demilitarisation" and "denazification". If you honestly follow the situation, that is exactly what they are doing. Of course, a war is a war, and regrettably there are always deaths in the process, but it is interesting to see what the numbers say. On Friday (4 March), the UN reported 265 Ukrainian civilians killed. In the evening, the Russian Defence Ministry put the number of dead soldiers at 498. This means that there are more victims among the Russian military than among the civilians on the Ukrainian side. If you now compare this with Iraq or Libya, then it is exactly the opposite with Western warfare.

_Does it contradict the way the West represents the situation?_

Yes, our media claim that the Russians want to destroy everything, but that is obviously not true. I am also disturbed by the way our media portrays Putin suddenly deciding to attack and conquer Ukraine. The US warned for several months that there would be a surprise attack, but nothing happened. By the way, intelligence services and the Ukrainian leadership have repeatedly denied such American warnings. If you look carefully at the military reports and the preparations on the ground, you can see pretty clearly: Putin had no intention of attacking Ukraine until mid-February.

_Why did that change? What has happened?_

You have to know a few things first, otherwise you won't understand. On 24 March 2021, Ukrainian President Zelensky issued a Presidential decree to recapture Crimea. He then began to move the Ukrainian army south and southeast, towards the Donbas. So, for a year now, we have had a permanent build-up of the army on Ukraine's southern border. This explains why there were no Ukrainian troops on the Russian-Ukrainian border at the end of February. Zelensky has always claimed that the Russians will not attack Ukraine. The Ukrainian defence minister has also repeatedly confirmed this. Similarly, the head of the Ukrainian Security Council confirmed in December and in January that there were no signs of a Russian attack on Ukraine.

_Was this a trick?_

No, they said that several times, and I am sure that Putin, who also said that repeatedly, by the way, did not want to attack. Obviously, there was pressure from the US.

The US has little interest in Ukraine itself. At this point, they wanted to increase pressure on Germany to shut down Nord Stream II. They wanted Ukraine to provoke Russia and, if Russia reacted, Nord Stream II would be put on ice. Such a scenario was alluded to when Olaf Scholz visited Washington, and Scholz clearly did not want to go along with it. That is not just my opinion, there was also Americans who understood it that way: The target was Nord Stream II, and one must not forget that Nord Stream II was built at the request of the Germans. It is fundamentally a German project. Because Germany needs more gas to achieve its energy and climate goals.

*"In a nuclear war, Europe will be the battlefield"*

_Why did the USA push for this?_

Since the Second World War, it has always been US policy to prevent Germany and Russia or the USSR from working more closely together. This is despite the fact that the Germans have a historical fear of the Russians. But these are the two biggest powers in Europe. Historically, there have always been economic relations between Germany and Russia. The USA has always tried to prevent that. One must not forget that in a nuclear war, Europe would be the battlefield. That means that in such a case the interests of Europe and the United States would not necessarily be the same. This explains why in the 1980s the Soviet Union supported pacifist movements in Germany. A closer relationship between Germany and Russia would render the American nuclear strategy useless.




_The US has always criticised energy dependence?_

It is ironic that the US criticises Germany's or Europe's energy dependence on Russia. Russia is the second largest supplier of oil to the US. The USA buys its oil mainly from Canada, then from Russia, followed by Mexico and Saudi Arabia. This means that the USA is dependent on Russia. This is also true for rocket engines, for example. That doesn't bother the USA. But it does bother the US that the Europeans are dependent on Russia.

During the Cold War, Russia, i.e. the Soviet Union, always honoured all gas contracts. The Russian way of thinking in this respect is very similar to the Swiss. Russia has a law-abiding mentality; it feels bound by the rules very much like Switzerland. It doesnt mean they dont have emotions, but when rules apply, you go by the rules. During the Cold War, the Soviet Union never made a connection between trade and politics. The dispute related to Ukraine is mainly political in this regard.

_Brzezinskis theory that Ukraine is the key to dominating Asia also plays a role here?_

Brzezinski was certainly a great thinker and still influences US strategic thinking. But I don't think this aspect is key to this particular crisis. Ukraine is certainly important. But the question of who dominates or controls Ukraine is not the main point here. The Russians are not aiming at controlling Ukraine. The problem of Ukraine for Russia, as for other countries, is a strategic one.

_What does that mean?_

In the whole discussion that is being held everywhere at the moment, crucial things are being ignored. Certainly, people are talking about nuclear weapons, but it's like in a movie. The reality is somewhat different. The Russians want a distance between NATO and Russia. The core element of NATO is US nuclear power. That is the essence of NATO. When I worked at NATO, Jens Stoltenberg  he was then my boss  used to said: "NATO is a nuclear power". Today, the US deploys missile systems in Poland and Romania, that include the MK-41 launcher systems.

_Are these defensive weapons?_

Of course, the US says they are purely defensive. You can indeed fire antiballistic missiles from these launchers. But you can also launch nuclear missiles with the same system. These ramps are a few minutes away from Moscow. If in a situation of heightened tension in Europe, the Russians detect, with satellite imagery or intelligence, activities around these launch pads indicating preparations for a launch, will they wait until nuclear missiles are possibly launched towards Moscow?

_Probably not ..._

 of course not. They would immediately launch a pre-emptive strike. The whole situation escalated after the US withdrew from the ABM Treaty [Anti-Ballistic Missile Treaty]. Under the ABM Treaty, they could not deploy such a system in Europe. The idea was precisely to maintain a certain reaction time in case of a confrontation. That was because mistakes could happen.

We had something like that during the Cold War. The greater the distance between nuclear missiles, the more time you have to react. If the missiles are deployed too close to the Russian territory, there is no time to react in case of an attack and you run the risk of getting into a full nuclear war much faster. This affects all neighbouring countries. The Russians realized this, that is why they created the Warsaw Pact.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*The importance of nuclear weapons is growing*

_First there was NATO..._

NATO was founded in 1949 and the Warsaw Pact only six years later. The reason for this was the rearmament of the FRG and its admission to NATO in 1955. If you look at the map of 1949, you can see a very large gap between the NATO nuclear power and the USSR. As NATO moved towards the Russian border by including Germany, Russia reacted by creating the Warsaw Pact. At that time, the Eastern European countries were already all communist and under tight control of their own communist parties. Almost worse than in the USSR itself. The USSR wanted to have a security belt around it, so it created the Warsaw Pact. It wanted to maintain a glacis so that it could wage a conventional war for as long as possible. That was the idea: to stay in conventional warfare as long as possible and avoid getting directly into the nuclear one.

_Is that still the case today?_

After the Cold War, nuclear strategy was somewhat forgotten. Security was no longer a question of nuclear weapons. The Iraq war, the Afghanistan war were wars with conventional weapons, and the nuclear dimension was somewhat away from sight. But the Russians have not forgotten that. They think very strategically. At the time, I visited the general staff Voroshilov Academy in Moscow. There you could see how people think. They think strategically, the way one should think in times of war.

_Can you see that today?_

You can see that very clearly today. Putin's people think strategically. The Russians have a strategic thinking, an operational thinking, and a tactical thinking. The Western countries, as we have seen in Afghanistan or Iraq, have no strategy. This is exactly the problem that the French have in Mali. Mali has now demanded that they leave the country, because the French are killing people without a strategy and without a strategic goal. With the Russians it is completely different, they think strategically. They have a goal. It is the same with Putin.

_In our media it is reported again and again that Putin has brought nuclear weapons into play. Have you heard that too?_

Yes, Vladimir Putin put his nuclear forces on Level 1 alert on 27 February. But that is only half of the story. On 11-12 February, the security conference was held in Munich. Zelensky was there. He indicated that he wanted to acquire nuclear weapons. This was interpreted as a potential threat, and the red light went on in the Kremlin. To understand this, we have to remind the Budapest Agreement of 1994. That was about destroying the nuclear missiles on the territory of the former Soviet republics, thus leaving only Russia as a nuclear power. Ukraine also handed over the nuclear weapons to Russia, and Russia assured the inviolability of its borders in return. When Crimea went back to Russia, in 2014, Ukraine said it would no longer abide by the 1994 agreement either.

_Back to nuclear weapons. What did Putin really say?_

If Zelensky wanted nuclear weapons back, that would certainly be unacceptable for Putin. If you have nuclear weapons right on the border, there is very little warning time. During the press conference after Macron's visit, and Putin made clear that if the distance between NATO and Russia was too small, this could inadvertently lead to complications. But the decisive element was at the start of the operation against Ukraine, when the French foreign minister threatened Putin by declaring that NATO was a nuclear power. Putin reacted to this by raising the alert level of his nuclear forces. Our media, of course, did not mention this. Putin is a realist; he is down-to-earth and purposeful.

_What prompted Putin to intervene militarily now?_

On 24 March 2021, Zelensky issued a Presidential decree to reconquer Crimea by force. He started preparations to do so. Whether that was his real intention or just a political manoeuvre, we don't know. What we have seen, however, is that he has massively reinforced the Ukrainian army in the Donbas region and in the south towards Crimea. Of course, the Russians have noticed this. At the same time, NATO conducted large exercises between the Baltic and the Black Sea in April. This understandably prompted the Russians to react. They held exercises in the southern military district to show the flag. Things calmed down after that, and in September Russia held long-planned "Zapad 21" exercises. These exercises are conducted every four years. At the end of the exercises, some troops remained near Belarus. These were units from the Eastern Military District. Most equipment left there was kept for a large manoeuvre planned with Belarus for early this year.

_How did the West react to this?_

Europe and especially the USA interpreted this as a reinforcement of the offensive capabilities against Ukraine. Independent military experts, but also the head of the Ukrainian Security Council, said that no preparations for war were underway at that point. The equipment left by Russia in October was clearly not meant for an offensive operation. However, so-called Western military experts, especially in France, immediately interpreted this as preparations for war and started designating Putin as a mad dictator. This is how the situation evolved from the end of October 2021 until early this year. How the US and Ukraine communicated on this issue was very contradictory. One warned about a planned offensive, while the other denied it. It was a permanent back and forth.

*OSCE reports heavy shelling of Lugansk and Donetsk People's Republics by Ukraine in February*

_What happened in February?_

At the end of January, the situation appears to evolve. It looks like the US talked to Zelensky, and slight changes could be observed. From early February on, the US talk about an imminent Russian attack and start spreading attack scenarios. Antony Blinken, at the UN Security Council, presents how the Russian attack would unfold according to US intelligence. This is reminiscent of the situation in 2002/2003 before the attack on Iraq. There, too, the picture was allegedly based on intelligence analysis. That was not true then either. At that time, the CIA was not convinced of the presence of weapons of mass destruction in Iraq. As a result, Donald Rumsfeld did not rely on the CIA, but on a small confidential group within the Department of Defence, which had been specially created to circumvent the CIA's analyses.

_Where is the information coming from today?_

In the context of Ukraine, Blinken did exactly the same thing. One can notice the total absence of the CIA and Western intelligence agencies in the entire discussion that preceded the Russian offensive. Everything Blinken told us came from a "Tiger Team" that he himself set up, within his department. These scenarios that were presented to us did not come from an intelligence analysis, but from self-styled experts who invented a scenario with a political agenda. This is how the rumour that the Russians were about to attack was born. So, on February 16, Joe Biden said he knew the Russians were about to attack. But when asked how he knew this, he replied that the US had good intelligence capabilities, without mentioning the CIA or the Office of National Intelligence.

_So, did anything happen on 16 February?_

On that day, there was an extreme increase in ceasefire violations by the Ukrainian army along the ceasefire line, the so-called contact line. There have always been violations over the past eight years, but from February 12, the increase is extreme, including explosions, especially in the Donetsk and Lugansk regions. We know this because it was reported by the OSCE mission in the Donbass. These reports can be read in the OSCEs "Daily reports".

_What was the objective of the Ukrainian military?_

This was certainly the initial phase of an offensive against the Donbass. When the artillery fire intensified, the authorities of both republics began to evacuate the civilian population to Russia. In an interview, Sergei Lavrov mentioned more than 100,000 refugees. In Russia, this was seen as an indication for an imminent large-scale operation.

_What were the consequences?_

This action of the Ukrainian army actually triggered everything. At that point, it was clear to Putin that Ukraine was going to conduct an offensive against the two republics. On February 15, the Russian parliament, the Duma, had adopted a resolution proposing the recognition of their independence. At first Putin did not react, but as the attacks intensified, he decided on February 21 to respond positively to the parliamentary request.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Causes of right-wing extremism in Ukraine*

_Why did Putin take this step?_

In this situation, he had little choice but to do so, because the Russian population would not have understood if he had done nothing to protect the Russian-speaking population of Donbass. For Putin, it was clear that whether he reacted and intervened just to help the republics or to invade Ukraine, the West would react in any case with massive sanctions. As a result, in a first step, he recognized the independence of the two republics. Then, on the same day, he concluded friendship and cooperation treaties with each of the two republics. From then on, he could invoke Article 51 of the United Nations Charter, allowing him to intervene to assist the two republics in the framework of collective defence and self-defence. He thus created the legal basis for its military intervention.

_But he did not only help the republics, he attacked the whole Ukraine?_

Putin had two options: first, simply to help the Russian-speaking Donbass against the Ukrainian military offensive; second, to conduct a deeper attack into Ukraine to neutralize its military capabilities. He also took into account that, whatever he would do, sanctions would rain down. This is why he has clearly opted for the maximum variant; it must be however noted that Putin has never said he wants to take over Ukraine. His objectives are clear: demilitarization and denazification.

_What is the background to these objectives?_

The demilitarization is understandable, as Ukraine had gathered its entire army in the south, between Donbass and Crimea. A quick operation would allow it to encircle these troops. This is what happened, and a large part of the Ukrainian army is currently surrounded in a large cauldron in the Donbass region, between Slavyansk, Kramatorsk and Severodonetsk. The Russians have surrounded it and are in the process of neutralizing it. Remains the so-called denazification. When the Russians say this, it is not just an empty phrase. To compensate for the unreliability of the Ukrainian army, powerful paramilitary forces have been developed since 2014, including, for example, the famous Azov regiment. But there are many more. There are a huge number of such groups that are under Ukrainian command but not exclusively composed of Ukrainians. The Azov regiment, for example, comprises 19 nationalities, including French, even Swiss, etc. It is a real foreign legion. In total, these extreme right-wing groups have about 100,000 fighters, according to Reuters.

_Why are there so many paramilitary organizations?_

In 2015/2016, I was in Ukraine with NATO. Ukraine had a big problem, they were running out of soldiers, because the Ukrainian army had a lot of fatalities due to non-combat actions. They had many deaths due to suicides and alcohol problems. They were having a hard time finding recruits. I was asked to help because of my experience with the UN. So, I went to Ukraine several times. The main point was that the army had no credibility among the population and none within the military either. That is why Ukraine has increasingly encouraged and developed paramilitary forces. They are fanatics driven by right-wing extremism.

_Where does right-wing extremism come from?_

Its origins date back to the 1930s. After the years of extreme famine, which went down in history as the Holodomor, a resistance to Soviet power emerged. To finance the modernization of the USSR, Stalin had confiscated the harvests, causing unprecedented famines. The NKVD, the forerunner of the KGB (that was at the same time the Ministry of Interior and the Security establishment), implemented this policy. The NKVD was organized on a territorial basis and in Ukraine there were many Jews in the higher command positions. As a result, everything got a little mixed up: hatred of Communists, hatred of Russians and hatred of Jews. The first extreme right-wing groups date from this time, and they still exist. During World War II, the Germans needed these groups, such as Stepan Bandera's OUN, the Ukrainian Insurgent Army, and others to fight in the Soviet rear areas. At that time, the Third Reich forces were seen as liberators, such as the 2nd SS armoured division, "Das Reich", which had liberated Kharkov from the Soviets in 1943, and which is still celebrated in Ukraine today. The geographical epicentre of this extreme right-wing resistance was in Lvov, today Lviv, in Galicia. This region even had its "own" 14th Panzer Grenadier Division SS "Galizien", an SS division composed entirely of Ukrainians.

_The OUN was formed during the Second World War and survived the Soviet period?_

After the Second World War, the enemy was the Soviet Union. The USSR had not succeeded in completely eliminating these anti-Soviet movements during the war. The United States, France, and Great Britain realized that the OUN could be useful and supported it to fight against the USSR with sabotage and weapons. Until the early 1960s, Ukrainian insurgents were supported by the Western through clandestine operations such as Aerodynamic, Valuable, Minos, Capacho and others. Since that time, Ukraine has maintained a close relationship with the West and NATO. Today, it is the weakness of the Ukrainian army that has led to the use of fanatical troops. I think that the term neo-Nazis is not entirely accurate. They have very similar ideas, they carry their symbols, they are violent and anti-Semitic, but they are not really guided by a doctrine or a political project.

_After 2014, two agreements were agreed to pacify the situation in Ukraine. What is the significance of the agreements in the context of the current dispute?_

Yes, this is important to understand, because the non-compliance with these two agreements basically led to today's war. Since 2014, there was supposedly a solution to the conflict, the Minsk agreements. By September 2014, it was clear that the Ukrainian military was unable to manage the conflict, even though it was advised by NATO. It was regularly failing. That is why it had to commit to the Minsk I agreements in September 2014. This was an agreement between the Ukrainian government and representatives of the two self-proclaimed republics of Donetsk and Lugansk, with European and Russian guarantors.

*Duplicity of the EU and the USA*

_How did the foundation of these two republics come about?_

To understand, we need to go back in history a little. In autumn 2013, the EU wanted to conclude a trade and economic agreement with Ukraine. The EU was offering Ukraine a guarantee of development with subsidies, with exports and imports, etc. The Ukrainian authorities wanted to conclude the deal. But this was not without causing problems, because Ukrainian industry and agriculture were oriented towards Russia in terms of quality and products. For instance, Ukrainians were developing engines for Russian aircraft, not for European or American aircraft. So, the general orientation of the industry was towards the East, not the West. In terms of quality, Ukraine could hardly compete with the European market. Therefore, the authorities wanted to cooperate with the EU while maintaining economic relations with Russia.

_Would that have been possible?_

For its part, Russia had no problem with Ukraine's plans. But it also wanted to maintain its economic relations with Ukraine. Therefore, it proposed to establish a tripartite working group to work out two agreements: one between Ukraine and the EU and the other between Ukraine and Russia. The objective was to cover the interests of all parties. But it was the European Union, through Barroso, that asked Ukraine to choose between Russia and the EU. Ukraine then asked for time to think about solutions and demanded a pause in the whole process. After that, the EU and the US did not play fair.

_Why?_

The Western press headlined: "Russia pressures Ukraine to prevent the treaty with the EU". This was not true. This was not the case. The Ukrainian government continued to show interest in the treaty with the EU, but simply wanted more time to think and consider solutions to this complex situation. But the European media did not say so. The next days, right-wing extremists from the west of the country appeared on the Maidan in Kiev. Everything that happened there with the approval and support of the West is truly terrible. But to detail everything here would be beyond our scope.

_What happened after Yanukovych, the democratically elected president, was overthrown?_

The new provisional government  that emerged from the nationalist extreme right coup  immediately, as its first official act, changed the law on official languages in Ukraine. This shows that the coup had nothing to do with democracy but was the product of ultra-nationalists who organized the uprising. This legal change triggered a storm in the Russian-speaking regions. Large demonstrations were organized in all cities of the Russian-speaking south, in Odessa, Mariupol, Donetsk, Lugansk, Crimea, etc. The Ukrainian authorities reacted in a very massive and brutal way, calling in the military. Autonomous republics were briefly proclaimed in Odessa, Kharkov, Dnepropetrovsk, Lugansk and Donetsk. They were fought with extreme brutality and two remained eventually: Donetsk and Lugansk, which proclaimed themselves autonomous republics.

_How did they legitimize their status?_

They held referendums in May 2014, to have autonomy, and that is very, very important. If you look at our media in the last few months, they only talk about separatists. But this has been a total lie for eight years: they always talked about separatists, but this is false, because the referendum mentioned very clearly an autonomy within Ukraine. These republics wanted some sort of Swiss solution, so to speak. After the people accepted autonomy, the authorities asked for recognition of the republics by Russia, but Putin's government refused.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Crimea's struggle for independence*

_Isn't the development in Crimea also related to this?_

We forget that Crimea was independent, even before Ukraine became independent. In January 1991, while the Soviet Union still existed, Crimea held a referendum to be managed from Moscow and not from Kiev. It thus became an Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic. Ukraine did not get its own independence referendum until six months later in August 1991. At that point, Crimea did not consider itself a part of Ukraine. But Ukraine did not accept this. Between 1991 and 2014, it was a constant struggle between the two entities. Crimea had its own constitution with its own authorities. In 1995, encouraged by the Budapest Memorandum, Ukraine overthrew the Crimean government with special forces and abrogated its constitution. But this is never mentioned, as it would shed a completely different light on the current development.

_What did the people of Crimea want?_

As a matter of fact, Crimeans considered themselves as independent. From 1995, Crimea was governed by decrees from Kiev. This was in complete contradiction with the 1991 referendum and explains why Crimea held a new referendum in 2014, after the new ultra-nationalist government came to power in Ukraine after the illegal coup. Its result was very similar to the one 30 years earlier. After the referendum, Crimea asked to join the Russian Federation. It was not Russia that conquered Crimea, it was the people who authorized their authorities to ask Russia to take them in. There was also a treaty of friendship between Russia and Ukraine in 1997, in which Ukraine guaranteed the cultural diversity of minorities in the country. When the Russian language was banned as an official language in February 2014, it was a violation of this treaty.

_Now it becomes clear that those who don't know all this, run the risk of misjudging the situation._

Back to the Minsk Agreements. In addition to Ukraine and the autonomous republics, there were guarantors, Germany and France on the Ukrainian side and Russia on the side of the self-proclaimed republics. They played this role within the framework of the OSCE. The EU was not involved, it was merely an OSCE matter. Immediately after the Minsk I Agreements, Ukraine launched an anti-terrorist operation against the two autonomist republics. The Ukrainian government completely ignored the agreement it had just signed to carry out this operation. The Ukrainian army suffered another total defeat in Debaltsevo. It was a debacle.

_Did this also take place with the support of NATO?_

Yes, and one wonders what the NATO military advisors did because the rebels' armed forces totally defeated the Ukrainian army.

This led to a second agreement, Minsk II, signed in February 2015, which was the basis for a UN Security Council resolution. This agreement was therefore binding under international law and had to be implemented.

_Has this also been monitored by the UN?_

No, nobody cared, and apart from Russia, nobody demanded compliance with the Minsk II agreement. Suddenly, there was only talk of the Normandy format. But this is totally meaningless. This "format" was born during the celebration of D-Day in June 2014. Former protagonists of the war, Allied heads of state were invited, as well as Germany, Ukraine and representatives of other states. In the Normandy format, only the heads of state were represented, the autonomous republics are obviously not present. Ukraine does not want to talk with the representatives of Lugansk and Donetsk. But if you read the Minsk agreements, there should have been a consultation between the Ukrainian government and the republics so that the Ukrainian constitution could be modified. So it was an internal Ukrainian process, but that is not what the Ukrainian government wanted.

_But the Ukrainians have also signed the agreement_ 

... yes, but Ukraine always wanted to blame Russia for their domestic problem. The Ukrainians claimed that Russia had attacked Ukraine and that was the origin of the problems. But it was clear, it was a domestic problem. Since 2014, OSCE monitors have never seen Russian military units. Both Agreements are very clear and precise: the solution must be found within Ukraine. It is a question of obtaining a certain autonomy within the country, and only Ukraine could solve this issue. It had nothing to do with Russia.

_For that, we need the stipulated adjustment of the constitution._

Yes, exactly, but it has not been done. Ukraine has not taken any step in that regard. The members of the UN Security Council have not committed themselves to this either, on the contrary. The situation has not improved at all.

_How did Russia behave?_

Russia's position has always remained the same. It wanted the Minsk Agreements to be implemented. It never changed its position for eight years. During these eight years, there have been various border violations, artillery shelling, etc., but Russia has never put the fulfilling of agreements into question.

_How did Ukraine proceed?_

Ukraine enacted a law in early July last year. It was a law that gives different rights to citizens based on their ethnicity. It is very reminiscent of the Nuremberg racial laws of 1935. Only true Ukrainians have full rights, while all others have only limited rights. Just after this, Putin wrote an article in which he explained the historical genesis of Ukraine. He criticized the fact that a distinction could be made between ethnic Ukrainians and Russians, etc. He wrote his article in response to this law. But in Europe this was interpreted as the fact that he did not recognize Ukraine as a state, and that his article sought to justify a possible annexation of Ukraine. In the West, people believe this, while no one knows why Putin wrote this article or what is its actual substance. It is obvious that in the West the aim was to give as negative an image of Putin as possible. I have read the article; it makes perfect sense.

_Wouldn't the Russians have expected him to comment on it?_

Of course, there are so many Russians in Ukraine. He had to do something. It would not have been right towards the people (but also from the point of view of international law, with the responsibility to protect) to accept this in silence. All these little details are absolutely part of it, otherwise we don't understand what is going on. This is the only way to put Putin's behaviour into perspective, and to see that the war has been increasingly provoked. I can't say whether Putin is good or bad. But the judgment we make of him in the West is clearly based on false elements.

*Switzerland leaves the status of neutrality*

_What do you think of Switzerland's reaction last weekend?_

This is a disaster. Russia has drawn up a list of 48 "unfriendly states", and you realize that Switzerland is also on it. This is truly an epochal change, but one for which Switzerland itself is responsible. Switzerland has always been "the man in the middle". We have facilitated the dialogue with all states and have had the courage to stand in the middle. There is hysteria regarding sanctions. Russia is very well prepared for this situation, it will suffer, but it is prepared to withstand their impact. However, the principle of sanctions is totally wrong. Today, sanctions have replaced diplomacy. We have seen this with Venezuela, with Cuba, with Iraq, with Iran, etc. These states have done nothing but having a policy that does not please the USA. That is their mistake. When I see that disabled athletes have been suspended from the Para-Olympic Games, words are missing. It is totally inappropriate. It affects individual people, it's just perverse. It is as mean as when the French Minister of Foreign Affairs says that the Russian people must suffer from sanctions. Whoever says this has no honour in my eyes. There is nothing positive about starting a war but reacting like this is simply shameful.

_How do you see it, that people are taking to the streets against the war in Ukraine?_

I ask myself: what makes the war against Ukraine worse than the war against Iraq, Yemen, Syria or Libya? In these cases, we know that there were no sanctions against the aggressor, the United States, or those who supply weapons used against civilian populations. Who is demonstrating for Yemen? Who demonstrated for Libya, who demonstrated for Afghanistan? We don't know why the United States was in Afghanistan. I know from intelligence sources that there was never any clear indication that Afghanistan or Osama bin Laden were involved in the 9/11 attacks, but we went to war in Afghanistan anyway.

_Why?_

On September 12, 2001, just after the terrorist attacks, the United States wanted to retaliate and decided to bomb Afghanistan. The Chief of Staff of the U.S. Air Force said that there were not enough targets in Afghanistan. To which the Secretary of Defence replied, "If we don't have enough targets in Afghanistan, then we will bomb Iraq. I didn't make that up, there are sources, documents and people who were there. This is the reality, but we are being swayed to the "right" side by propaganda and manipulation.

If I may summarize this interview, your answers have clearly shown that the West has long been throwing oil on the fire and provoking Russia. However, these provocations are rarely reported in our media, but Putin's answers are given only partially or in a distorted way in order to maintain as much as possible the image of a warmonger and a monster.

My grandfather was French, he was a soldier in the First World War and often told me about it. And I have to say that the hysteria, the manipulation and the thoughtless behaviour of Western politicians remind me a lot of 1914 today, and that worries me a lot. When I see how our neutral country is no longer able to take a position independent of the EU and the USA, I am ashamed. We need to have a clear head and know the facts behind all these events. This is the only way Switzerland can pursue a reasonable peace policy.

_Mr. Baud, thank you for the interview._


* Jacques Baud holds a master's degree in Econometrics and a postgraduate degree in International Security from the Graduate Institute of International Relations in Geneva and was a Colonel in the Swiss Army. He worked for the Swiss Strategic Intelligence Service and was an advisor on the security of refugee camps in Eastern Zaire during the Rwandan war (UNHCR  Zaire/ Congo, 19951996). He worked for the DPKO (Department of Peacekeeping Operations) of the United Nati- ons in New York (199799), founded the International Centre for Humanitarian Demining in Geneva (CIGHD) and the Information Management System for Mine Action (IMSMA). He contributed to the introduction of the concept of intelligence in UN peace operations and headed the first integrated UN Joint Mission Analysis Centre (JMAC) in Sudan (200506). He was head of the Peace Policy and Doctrine Division of the UN Department of Peacekeeping Operations in New York (200911) and of the UN Expert Group on Security Sector Reform and the Rule of Law, worked in NATO and is the author of several books on intelligence, asymmetric warfare, terrorism and disinformation.

----------


## Olive Yao

NAVO-bijeenkomst in Brussel. Foto: U.S. Air Force/Sgt. Jerry Morrison

Analyse - *kees van oosten* 

*Wat geven de VS, de NAVO en de EU om de democratie in Oekrane?

*Zoals alle steun die de VS verleent aan het vervangen van regimes die haar onwelgevallig zijn, gebeurt dat ook in het geval van Oekrane in naam van de democratie. Zo ging het, om een reeks na-oorlogse voorbeelden te noemen, ook in Griekenland (1947), Guatemala (1954), Cuba (1961), Afghanistan (2001), Irak (2003) ... De lijst Amerikaanse interventies is te lang om ze hier allemaal te noemen. De herinnering aan deze interventies zou reden genoeg moeten zijn om de bewering van de VS en hun trawanten dat zij Oekrane steunen om de ontluikende democratie een kans te geven met een flinke korrel zout te nemen. 

donderdag 28 juli 2022 16:42 

Tijdens en in de aanloop van de Maidanrevolutie 2014 spoedden politici als

.

Directe aanleiding tot de protesten in 2013 die tot de Maidanrevolutie leidden, was de weigering van president Janoekovitsj om de associatieovereenkomst met de EU te tekenen en akkoord te gaan met de voorwaarden verbonden aan de IMF-lening van 20 miljard dollar, nodig om de overeenkomst met de EU aan te kunnen gaan.

De protesten in aanloop naar de Maidanrevolutie worden door de VS, EU-regeringsleiders en westerse media algemeen beschouwd als protest van en door het volk. De vraag is of dat juist is.

Die protesten worden door de VS, EU-regeringsleiders en in navolging daarvan door westerse media algemeen beschouwd als protest van en door het volk. De vraag is of dat juist is. In zijn artikel over de Oranjerevolutie (2004) maakte David Lane (destijds hoogleraar in Cambridge) een onderscheid tussen peoples revolution en revolutionary coup, en stelde op basis van public polls [1] en gesprekken in focus groups [2] met activisten dat er sprake was van het laatste. De vraag is of dat niet ook het geval was bij de Maidanrevolutie 2013/2014.

De revolutionary coup gaat, anders dan de peoples revolution, uit van wat David Lane een elite noemt. De participatie van een massa zou van een audience type zijn. In andere woorden: een elite opstandigen slaagt erin veel mensen op de been te brengen, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat de beweging van onderop komt en het wil ook niet zeggen dat wat die elite beweegt hetzelfde is als wat het volk beweegt, al zal die elite natuurlijk zijn best doen het wel zo voor te stellen.

Het zou in dit geval goed kunnen dat er een grote massa meeloopt uit onvrede over de sterk gestegen kosten van levensonderhoud en de groeiende werkloosheid, terwijl de elite opstandigen zich opwerpt als pleitbezorger van aansluiting bij de EU en, al of niet gemeend, van echte democratie. Het is in de politiek niet ongewoon dat elites die erop uit zijn de macht over te nemen ontevredenheid bij het volk gebruiken om de eigen machtspositie te versterken zonder echt de bedoeling te hebben iets aan de problemen te doen die voor de bevolking belangrijk zijn.

Wat erop wijst dat dat ook bij de Maidanrevolutie het geval was, is dat aansluiting bij de EU herstructureringsproblemen met zich meebrengt met ingrijpende gevolgen voor de werkgelegenheid. Door het wegvallen van handelsbelemmeringen zullen bedrijven in de Oekrane moeten gaan concurreren met Europese multinationals en vaak het onderspit delven.

Het is goed om daarbij te bedenken dat het BNP in 2005 in Oekraine nog maar 59 procent was van dat in 1987 (zie Lane). De introductie van de markt-economie had very damaging effects on the well-being of the population, aldus Lane. Overigens, na de hereniging van Duitsland en de invoering van de markteconomie in de DDR bleek er veel verborgen werkloosheid te heersen. Dit resulteerde in het verdwijnen van 50 procent van de banen in de Oost-Duitse industriesector en leidde daarmee tot een werkloosheidspercentage van 15,4% binnen twee jaar na de eenwording, aldus de Clingendael Spectator.

Onaannemelijk is dus dat de bevolking stond te juichen bij het vooruitzicht deel te gaan uitmaken van de EU en daar op aandrong. Dat aan leningen bij het IMF snoeiharde voorwaarden verbonden worden, zal de Oekraners, met Griekenland als recent voorbeeld (2010) ook niet zijn ontgaan: verhoging van energieprijzen voor particuliere huishoudens, snoeien in het sociale netwerk (afschaffen kinderbijslag), snoeien in gezondheidszorg en pensioenen, bevriezen van lonen, privatiseren van staatsbedrijven en staatseigendommen (uitgestrekte landbouwgronden, kolen- en uraniummijnen en industrien).

Aannemelijk is dat de protesten georganiseerd werden door spraakmakende minderheden die eerder hun eigen belangen voor ogen hadden dan het belang van het volk.

Het is dus moeilijk voor te stellen dat het volk dat tijdens de Maidanrevolutie massaal de straat op ging dat deed omdat het verlangend uitkeek naar de gevolgen van aansluiting bij de EU en van IMF-leningen, te meer niet omdat Rusland bereid was leningen te verstrekken zonder voorwaarden en daarbij tevens aanbood de prijs voor gas met een derde te verlagen. Wat voor aansluiting bij de EU geldt, geldt ook voor aansluiting bij de NAVO. Daar zat het volk destijds ook niet in meerderheid op te wachten. Uit opiniepeilingen in 2013 bleek dat 29% van de Oekraners de NAVO eerder zagen als bedreiging en maar 17% als een bescherming van hun land.

Gezien de zware offers die de bevolking zou moeten brengen voor aansluiting bij de EU en de lening bij het IMF, en de weerstand tegen aansluiting bij de NAVO, is het dus inderdaad de vraag of de indruk terecht is die door de VS, en in navolging daarvan door de NAVO, de EU en de Westerse media, wordt gewekt dat de Maidanrevolutie door het volk gedragen werd.

Aannemelijk is dat de protesten georganiseerd werden door spraakmakende minderheden die eerder hun eigen belangen voor ogen hadden dan het belang van het volk en dat om die reden moeilijk gesproken kan worden van een democratiseringsbeweging. Het lijkt er op, gegeven de mededeling van Nuland dat de VS in 2014 al 5 miljard gestoken had in hulp aan Oekrane, dat er sprake was van een met buitenlandse hulp doorgevoerde regimechange waarbij de nieuwe machthebbers zeker niet mr democratisch waren of zouden zijn dan de vorigen.

Chris de Ploeg [3] laat in zijn uitstekende boekje Oekrane in het kruisvuur zien dat de drijvende kracht achter de Maidanrevolutie gevormd werd door extreemrechtse, vaak gewapende groepen (politiek georganiseerd in partijen als Svoboda, de Rechtse Sector en Vaderland), en gesteund werd door met name de VS en de klasse oligarchen die na de onafhankelijkheid in 1991 ontstond door privatisering van staatsbedrijven.

Over die extreemrechtse groepen: het Europese parlement nam op 13 december 2012 een resolutie aan waarin bezorgdheid werd uitgesproken over de racist, antisemitic en xenophobic opvattingen die door Svoboda werden uitgedragen. Het steunen van een beweging die wordt aangevoerd door zulke extreemrechtse groepen valt moeilijk te rijmen met het steunen van democratie.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Democratiseringsbeweging*

Tegen de bewering dat de Maidanrevolutie het begin zou zijn van een democratiseringsbeweging kan ook worden ingebracht dat er inmiddels 11 oppositionele politieke partijen door Zelensky verboden zijn, waaronder die van de tweede partij van het land, omdat die pro-Russisch zou zijn en een bedreiging voor zijn populariteit en die van zijn partij Dienaar van het Volk.

Evenmin democratisch is dat andere talen dan het Oekraens onmogelijk worden gemaakt. Sinds 16 januari 2021 mag in het handelsverkeer alleen het Oekraens worden gebruikt. Bulgaars, Krim-Tataars, Hongaars, Pools, Roemeens en Russisch, die door minderheden als eerste taal worden gebruikt, zijn verboden. Ook in onderwijs en het culturele leven moet Oekraens de enige taal worden.

Aangenomen dat de Maidanrevolutie, zoals David Lane stelt en anders dan wat door Westerse politici en media wordt beweerd, niet kan worden aangemerkt als een peoples revolution, hoe kan dan worden verklaard dat de drijvende groeperingen daarachter erin geslaagd zijn de gekozen president Janoekovitsj het veld te doen ruimen en de macht over nemen? Tien jaar eerder vond de Oranjerevolutie plaats. Ian Traynor schreef daar in 2004 over in US campaign behind the turmoil in Kiev:

But while the gains of the orange-bedecked chestnut revolution are Ukraines, the campaign is an American creation, a sophisticated and brilliantly conceived exercise in western branding and mass marketing that, in four countries in four years, has been used to try to salvage rigged elections and topple unsavoury regimes.

Funded and organised by the US government, deploying US consultancies, pollsters, diplomats, the two big American parties and US non-government organisations, the campaign was first used in Europe in Belgrade in 2000 to beat Slobodan Milosevic at the ballot box.

Een belangrijke rol, zo schreef Traynor verder, werd gespeeld door Michael Kozak, ambassadeur in Minsk a veteran of similar operations in central America, notably in Nicaragua. De operatie zou eerder ook zijn uitgeprobeerd in Georgi en Belarus. The operation  engineering democracy through the ballot box and civil disobedience  is now so slick that the methods have matured into a template for winning other peoples elections.

In veel gevallen waren Amerikaanse interventies juist gericht tegen democratisch gekozen presidenten en regeringen en brachten en hielden zij dictators aan de macht.

David Lane stelt in The Orange Revolution: Peoples Revolution or Revolutionary Coup? (2008) dat Peoples power is in reality an elite-manipulated demonstration. In 2012 waren er zon 150 NGOs in Oekrane actief, gefinancierd door merendeels Amerikaanse instellingen als Operation Earnest Voice, National Endowment for Democracy (afgesplitst van de CIA in 1983 om openlijk regimechange te bewerkstelligen) en Agency for International Development [4].

Mede gelet op de talloze interventies door de VS in Latijns-Amerika, Azi, het Midden-Oosten en Europa, al of niet met steun van NAVO-lidstaten, die de na-oorlogse generaties zich toch goed moeten kunnen herinneren, is het opmerkelijk dat er in de Westerse media zo weinig twijfel valt te bespeuren aan de officile VS-, EU-, en NAVO-retoriek dat de Westerse steun mede wordt ingegeven om op te komen voor de democratie in Oekrane.

In veel gevallen waren Amerikaanse interventies juist gericht tegen democratisch gekozen presidenten en regeringen en brachten en hielden zij dictators aan de macht. Dus waarom geloven dat het de VS en de NAVO-bondgenoten dit keer wl gaat om het beschermen van de democratie, die overigens sinds de Maidanrevolutie ver te zoeken is in Oekrane.

Kees Van Oosten is socioloog en specialist bestuursrecht.
_
Notes:

[1] Lane verwijst naar polls gehouden in 2005 en 2006 door het Institute of Sociology and the National Academy of Science of Ukraine.
[2] Focus groups werden door Lane geinitieerd en georganiseerd door het Institute of Sociology of the Unkranian Academy of Sciences and Kharkov National University. Gesprekken vonden plaats in 2005 en 2006.
[3] Chris de Ploeg in Oekrane in het kruisvuur pp 28-45, uitgegeven door De Papieren Tijger in 2016. Warm aanbevolen door Volodimir Isjenko lector Sociologie-faculteit in Kiev
[4] Chris de Ploeg in Oekrane in het kruisvuur p.39 Uitgegeven door De Papieren Tijger in 2016


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...e-in-oekraine/

----------


## Revisor

Anne Morelli: "We zijn nog even goedgelovig als 100 jaar geleden". Foto: Malkia Mutiri

Interview - Lode Vanoost

*Anne Morelli over oorlogspropaganda: Twijfel altijd, over wat men ons opdringt n over wat we er zelf over menen te weten

*In 2001 publiceerde Anne Morelli haar boek 'Elementaire principes van oorlogspropaganda'. 21 jaar later gelden haar 10 principes nog steeds volledig. DeWereldMorgen.be vroeg haar ze toe te passen op de oorlog van Rusland tegen Oekrane.

woensdag 6 april 2022 13:02 

Anne Morelli is historica gespecialiseerd in hedendaagse geschiedenis van religies en minderheden. Zij doceerde tot voor kort de vakken historische kritiek, Belgische overheidskwesties, godsdienstgeschiedenis en geschiedenisdidactiek aan de Universit Libre de Bruxelles (ULB) in Brussel.

Je moet altijd twijfelen, ook over je eigen mening. Je mag nooit zeggen Ik weet het zeker.
Ze is tevens medewerker van het Centre interdisciplinaire dtude des religions et de la lacit van de ULB (Interdisciplinair Centrum voor de studie van Religie en Secularisme).



Haar boek heeft als ondertitel Bruikbaar bij koude, warme of lauwe oorlogen. Zij heeft het opgezet als didactisch kader en als media-analyse. Sinds zijn publicatie in 2001 werd het vertaald in het Nederlands (en is nog steeds verkrijgbaar, zie referentie onder dit artikel), Spaans, Portugees, Duits en Japans.

Grotendeels is haar analyse gebaseerd op de Eerste Wereldoorlog, maar in elk hoofdstuk trekt zij deze lijn door naar de oorlogen in de Balkan en in Afghanistan.

In haar inleiding licht zij haar opzet als volgt toe: Het is niet mijn bedoeling de zuiverheid van de intenties bij de enen of de anderen na te gaan. Ik ben niet op zoek gegaan naar wie de waarheid vertelt en wie liegt, wie ter goeder trouw is en wie niet. Mijn enige bedoeling is de principes van de propaganda te illustreren, die unaniem worden gebruikt en er de mechanismen van te beschrijven.

Haar inspiratie vond ze bij het boek Falsehood in War-Time (1928) van Brits auteur Lord Ponsonby en bij La mobilisation des consciences  La guerre de 1914 (1920) van de Franse auteur Georges Demartial.
Ponsonby en Demartial weerlegden de propaganda van de geallieerde machten Rusland, Frankrijk en Ponsonbys eigen land Groot-Brittanni tegen de Asmogendheden Duitsland, Oostenrijk-Hongarije, Turkije en Bulgarije.



Anne Morelli ontvangt ons op een druilerige ochtend in een statig herenhuis aan de Franklin Rooseveltlaan, dat de ULB ooit mocht erven van een rijke edele dame.

Ze benadrukt de symboliek om vandaag les te kunnen geven in een gebouw dat ooit symbool stond voor de 19de eeuwse klassenmaatschappij in Brussel.

Deze statige woning heeft twee trappenhuizen, n wijds houten trappenhuis naar het grootste deel van de woning dat voor de eigenaars bestemd was en links (!) van de ingang een smalle trap naar de kleine personeelsvertrekken.

Wij nemen plaats in het grote salon beneden, dat nu dienst doet als leslokaal, met zicht op de tuin en het Ter Kamerenbos erachter.

We overlopen met haar de tien principes van haar boek, waar zij telkens met passie en kennis van zaken haar commentaar bij geeft.


*Wij willen geen oorlog*

Anne Morelli: Als je de dingen los van hun historische context ziet is de vaststelling klaar en duidelijk. Rusland heeft de oorlog begonnen door Oekrane binnen te vallen. Wij daarentegen zijn vredelievend en hebben dit nooit gewild. Het standpunt van de ander, zijn argumenten hebben geen enkele waarde.
Om dat te kunnen beweren moeten we een aantal essentile gebeurtenissen vergeten. In 2014 kwam een pro-VS-regering aan de macht in Kiev, die als een van zijn eerste beslissingen de Russische taal als officile overheidstaal afschafte. Rusland reageerde met de annexatie van de Krim en steun aan de etnisch-Russische opstand in de Donbass.

Anne Morelli. Foto: Malkia Mutiri

Het conflict in de Donbass werd bevroren met de Minsk-akkoorden, die een zeer fragiel wapenbestand afkondigden aan de frontlijn en afspraken vastlegden voor een hervorming van Oekrane met erkenning van autonomie en taalrechten voor een aantal regios waaronder de Donbass. Dat akkoord werd nooit uitgevoerd. In de Donbass is de huidige oorlog al acht jaar bezig met naar schatting 14.000 slachtoffers (cijfers van de OVSE1).
Het volstaat de kaarten van 1989 met 2022 te vergelijken om vast te stellen dat de NAVO zijn invloedssfeer honderden kilometers heeft verlegd naar het oosten en dat alleen Wit-Rusland en Oekrane nog overblijven als buffer voor Rusland.

Map: statista.com/CC

Rusland heeft in 2008 duidelijk gemaakt dat lidmaatschap van Oekrane (en Georgi) een rode lijn was voor Moskou. Of je het er mee eens bent of niet, in Rusland ziet men de invasie als een reactie op deze gang van zaken, een reactie op een oorlog die in de Donbass al in 2014 is begonnen.

*2. Het andere kamp is de enige verantwoordelijke voor de oorlog
*
Iedereen keurt de invasie van Rusland af, maar dat maakt onze zijde niet minder schuldig aan het veroorzaken van deze situatie.

Onze media dragen een groot deel van de medeverantwoordelijkheid door te weigeren die context, die voorgeschiedenis weer te geven, door te weigeren het standpunt van de andere kant kenbaar te maken.
Dat betekent helemaal niet dat we het met dat standpunt eens moeten zijn. We moeten het echter wel kennen om zlf te beslissen wie dan wel verantwoordelijk is.

*3. De vijandelijke leider lijkt op de duivel
*
Voor de Eerste Wereldoorlog was de Duitse Kaiser Wilhelm II overal welkom in de koningshuizen in Europa als een goede vriend. Zodra de oorlog begon was hij de baarlijke duivel, een monster die kinderen liet afslachten, een ziek man met misdadige ideen. Wij leerden in de lagere school nog het liedje zingen: Guillaume mchant homme (Guillaume is Frans voor Wilhelm/Willem)



Guillaume, le mchant homme, qui  tu trois millions dhommes.
Sa femme, la reine Batrice, qui est la reine des saucisses 

Willem, de stoute man, hij doodde drie miljoen mensen,
zijn vrouw Batrix was koningin der pensen 

Toen ik tijdens mijn lessen begon over Guillaume, le mchant homme keken heel wat studenten verbaasd dat die liedjes op school over een persoon gingen die echt had bestaan. Op het einde van de oorlog riepen de overwinnaars van de Eerste Wereldoorlog op om hem te berechten voor zijn misdaden. Dat was pure retoriek. 

Ze lieten hem niet alleen ontsnappen naar Nederland2. Hij kreeg ruim de tijd om zestig treinwagons met zijn fortuin en zijn bezittingen mee te nemen. De geallieerden deden geen enkele moeite om hem daar weg te halen. Hij kon er tot zijn dood in 1941 een luxueus renteniersleven leiden.


Time Cover 13 april 1936

Het liep identiek met Hitler. Die werd in het begin van zijn regime gefteerd op de cover van Amerikaanse weekbladen3. Plots werd hij het monster, dat hij in werkelijkheid altijd al was geweest, wat onze leiders hier perfect wisten, maar niet erg vonden, zolang hij maar ten strijde zou trekken tegen die andere vijand in het oosten.

De Libische leider Qaddafi heeft tijdens zijn regime meerdere keren een wissel meegemaakt. Zo was hij meermaals een betrouwbare bondgenoot, dan weer een gruwelijke dictator, opnieuw een goede vriend en vice versa tot hij zijn bewaardatum definitief had overschreden. Qaddafi ontving nog ooit figuren als Brits eerste minister Tony Blair en onze eigen Guy Verhofstadt.

Idem met Saddam Hoessein, tot een paar dagen voor zijn invasie in Koeweit kreeg hij nog delegaties op bezoek uit Frankrijk en uit de VS om zijn gunsten te verwerven.

President George Bush senior was goede vrienden met Osama Bin Laden. Het bouwbedrijf van Abdallah Bin Laden kreeg contracten, de familie Bin Laden leefde vrij in de VS tot 2001. De familie Bush had nauwe economische banden met de bedrijven van de familie Bin Laden.

----------


## Revisor

*4. Wij verdedigen een nobele zaak, geen particuliere belangen
*
“De vijand heeft altijd beschamende, misdadige, schandelijke motieven om een oorlog te beginnen. Wij strijden voor de vrijheid, voor democratie. Dat werd al beweerd tijdens WOI, door regimes die aan beide zijden van het front allesbehalve democratisch waren.”



“Nobele doelstellingen verbergen dikwijls een andere agenda. Wanneer Poetin zegt dat hij Oekrane wil denazifiren heeft hij een punt. Hij zegt er wel niet bij dat in de Donbass ook extreemrechtse elementen actief zijn aan de etnisch-Russische zijde.”

“De propaganda blijft ten gronde altijd dezelfde, net zoals de echte redenen voor oorlogen zoveel mogelijk verborgen blijven. Die zijn dubbel en lopen door elkaar: economische en geostrategische belangen, grondstoffen, zware industrie, petroleum…”

“In Itali kwam recent de dood van een Italiaan in het nieuws. Hij vocht sinds 2015 mee met de etnisch-Russische separatisten in de Donbass tegen het Oekraense leger. Hij stelde te strijden voor dezelfde idealen als wat wij hier beweren: voor vrijheid en democratie.”

*5. De vijand begaat bewust wreedheden, wij onopzettelijke blunders
*
“Een vast ingredint is ook altijd de bewering dat wij zeer ridderlijke soldaten zijn, die de burgers en onze gevangenen correct en respectvol behandelen. De voorbeelden van het tegendeel hebben we gezien in Irak.4 De Duitse bezetters lieten kort na de inname van Belgi filmbeelden zien waar Belgische kindjes Duitse soldaten op de wang zoenden en hun ouders hen bedankten om hen ‘te bevrijden’.”


CNN, 29 april 2016

“Ook vluchtelingen worden ingezet in de propaganda: dat zij op de vlucht slaan is het ultieme bewijs dat de andere kant wreedheden begaat. Zij worden volop ingezet om emoties van medeleven te creren. Voor vluchtelingen uit gebieden en landen waar wij de bommen gooien, geldt dan weer exact het omgekeerde.”
“Dat was reeds zo in WOI toen Nederland 1,3 miljoen vluchtelingen opving. Beelden van uitgemergelde ‘poor Belgian baby’s’ werden ingezet in de VS om de bevolking te overhalen deel te nemen aan de oorlog in Europa.”

“Hitler werd in het begin van zijn regime in 1936 gefteerd op de cover van Amerikaanse weekbladen. Plots werd hij een monster, dat hij in werkelijkheid altijd al was geweest, wat men hier perfect wist.”
“In werkelijkheid worden in elke oorlog wreedheden begaan door alle betrokken partijen. Er gaan nu stemmen op om de oorlogsmisdaden van de Taliban te berechten, terwijl de oorlogsmisdaden van de VS in Afghanistan niet eens worden erkend.”

*6. De vijand gebruikt illegale wapens
*
“In het laatste jaar van WOII zetten de geallieerden reeds fosforbommen in tegen Duitse steden. Sindsdien worden die wapens gebruikt door alle strijdende partijen in elk naoorlogs conflict sinds 1945. Illegale Britse clusterbommen worden vandaag massaal ingezet tegen de bevolking in Jemen.”



“Nog een illegale praktijk is de inzet van buitenlandse huurlingen. Het woordgebruik is van belang. De vijand gebruikt betaalde ‘huurlingen’ met fanatieke ideen, wij zetten idealistische vrijwilligers in die strijden voor onze vrijheid. Op dit ogenblik doet men een open oproep aan de bevolking om te gaan strijden aan de kant van de Oekraners.”

“We krijgen beelden te zien van krijgsgevangen Russische soldaten die verklaren niet te willen vechten, niet te weten waar ze mee bezig waren. Deserteurs verklaren weggevlucht te zijn omdat ze niet tegen hun volksbroeders willen strijden. Het enige wat hier wordt bewezen is dat deze mensen schrik hebben van de vijand die hen gevangen houdt.”

*7. Wij lijden zeer weinig verliezen, de verliezen van de vijand zijn enorm
*
“Statistieken zijn een belangrijk wapen in elke oorlog, ook nu. De Russische invasiemacht lijdt enorme verliezen, onze verliezen zijn beperkt. Met de werkelijkheid heeft dat soort verklaringen meestal niets te maken. “
“Cijfers van de vijand worden onmiddellijk becommentarieerd als ‘onbetrouwbaar’, terwijl de cijfers van onze woordvoerders onmiddellijk als feiten worden aanvaard.”

“Wie die cijfers in twijfel durft te trekken of zelf een dubbelcheck wil uitvoeren – een normale journalistieke reflex – wordt onmiddellijk weggezet als minstens een naeve medeplichtige of een bondgenoot van de vijand.”

“Wie die cijfers in twijfel durft te trekken of zelf een dubbelcheck wil uitvoeren – een normale journalistieke reflex – wordt onmiddellijk weggezet als minstens een naeve medeplichtige of een bondgenoot van de vijand.”
“Tijdens de oorlog in Kosovo gaven zowat alle journalisten devoot de ongewijzigde versie weer van NAVO-woordvoerder Jamie Shea tijdens zijn dagelijkse briefings. Zo was een genocide bezig in Kosovo die 500.000 doden eiste, wat de NAVO-invasie verantwoordde. De analyse van de OVSE bracht het werkelijke cijfer van de repressie terug tot 5.000, met ongeveer evenveel slachtoffers aan Kosovo-Albanese als Kosovo-Servische zijde. Bovendien vielen de meeste slachtoffers na de NAVO-bombardementen, niet ervoor.”

*8. Kunstenaars en intellectuelen steunen onze zaak
*
“Militaire experten en politici worden door het publiek gewantrouwd omdat ze betrokken partij zijn. Daarom zijn bekende personen, vooral populaire zangers en acteurs, zeer belangrijk. Hun bekendheid zegt niets over hun kennis of inzichten van buitenlandse politiek, maar ze zijn sympathiek en gebruiken veel beter de taal van hun publiek.”



“Hun voornaamste taak is het creren van de perceptie dat iedereen hier over de hele lijn akkoord zou over zijn. Dat men nu zelfs het spelen van muziek van Russische componisten verbiedt is het absurde voorbij.”

“Je merkt de druk van het eenheidsdenken in de manier waarop de media dan omgaan met vedettes die weigeren het spel mee te spelen. In 2003 weigerde Arno mee te werken aan een grote inzamelactie voor Kosovo – waarvoor zoals steeds de openbare omroep VRT en de commercile zender VTM samenwerkten5. ”

“In mijn boek geef ik zijn verklaring daarover weer (in voetnoot 161). Arno stelde dat de volgens hem kleine som die deze inzamelactie zou opbrengen – in vergelijking met de militaire kost van de oorlog – niet eens voldoende zou zijn om te betalen voor drie bommen die dezelfde dag door de NAVO zouden worden gedropt.”

“Arno is echter immens populair. De media durfden het niet aan hem daarover openlijk aan te vallen. Daarom hebben ze zijn stellingname zedig verzwegen.”

*9. Onze zaak is heilig
*
“Tijdens WOI en WO II was het Gott mit uns, God zij geloofd, With God on Our Side, in het Arabisch is dat Allahu Akhbar! Godsdienst is sindsdien minder prominent geworden als motivering voor oorlogen in Europa. Nu gaat het meer over vrijheid en democratie.”

“Maar in feite werd zelfs in WOI en WOII ook democratie als motivering geponeerd door de strijdende krachten aan beide kanten. En vandaag, laten we wel wezen, Oekrane een democratie? Voor de oorlog stond de populariteit van president Zelensky in de peilingen op 20-25 procent.”

“Arno is immens populair. De media durfden hem niet openlijk aanvallen voor zijn weigering aan een inzamelactie voor Kosovo mee te doen. Daarom hebben ze zijn stellingname zedig verzwegen.”
“Tot kort voor de oorlog omschreef The Economist Oekrane als ‘het meest corrupte land ter wereld’. President Zelensky en zijn voorganger president Poroshenko hebben meerdere politieke partijen verboden, die verkozenen hadden in het parlement, te beginnen bij de communistische partij. De media worden er al jaren zwaar aan banden gelegd. Russischtalige media waren al lang voor de oorlog verboden. Meerdere verkozenen werden gevangen genomen op beschuldiging van hoogverraad – lang voor de oorlog!”

*10. Wie aan onze propaganda twijfelt, is een verrader
*
“In 2007 vroeg volksvertegenwoordiger Dirk Van der Maelen aan minister van defensie Pieter De Crem of het nog nodig was om Belgische troepen naar Afghanistan te sturen. Het antwoord van De Crem was dat Van der Maelen “een vriend van Osama Bin Laden” was en dat hij aan de kant stond van verkrachters.”

“Het stellen van kritische vragen is in oorlogstijden ‘verboten’. Toen PTB (PVDA)-volksvertegenwoordiger Nabil Boukli vragen stelde in het parlement over de oorlog in Oekrane antwoordde eerste minister Alexander De Croo dat er “in deze plenaire vergadering bondgenoten van Poetin zitten”. Je mag het met de uitspraken van Boukli grondig oneens zijn en er tegenargumenten tegen geven, maar dit als repliek van een eerste minister is zonder meer verwerpelijk.”

“Het stellen van kritische vragen is in oorlogstijden ‘verboten’.
“Na WOI heeft men meerdere instellingen opgericht om oorlogen aan banden te leggen. Keer op keer werden beweringen en beschuldigingen die aanleiding gaven tot escalatie of een oorlog veroorzaakten weken, maanden, jaren later weerlegd. Vandaag stellen we vast dat het eenheidsdenken in tijden van oorlog nog altijd elk kritisch denken verdringt naar de marge.”

----------


## Revisor

Op het einde van haar boek stelde Anne Morelli vier vragen, die we haar opnieuw voorleggen:

*1. Zijn wij vandaag even goedgelovig als onze voorouders gisteren?*

“Ik vrees van wel en in feite is het nu nog erger dan vroeger. Dankzij het internet is het nu wel mogelijk om snel andere informatie te bekomen. We kennen allemaal het schouwspel van minister van buitenlandse zaken Colon Powell met zijn kleine ampul en de ‘definitieve bewijzen’ van biologische en chemische massavernietigingswapens in Irak, waarna de invasie is begonnen.”

VS-minister van buitenlandse zaken Colin Powell met een ampul antrax in de VN-Veiligheidsraad op 4 februari 2003. Foto: US Government/Public Domain

“We weten nu allemaal dat zijn toespraak compleet fake was. Irak had al jaren de capaciteit niet meer om dergelijke wapens te maken. Toen ze dat nog konden was dat trouwens nog met technologie die ze in Europa en de VS hadden aangekocht, toen Irak nog een goede bondgenoot was.”

“Er zijn zoveel voorbeelden, de Golf van Tonkin6, de incubatorbaby’s in Koeweit7, de massavernietigingswapens in Irak, en toch blijven we er massaal inlopen. We verbieden Russia Today maar hebben zelf al tientallen jaren de omroep Voice of America die voortdurend desinformatie de wereld rondstuurt.”

“Mensen zijn bekwaam om zelf te oordelen. De Russische kant moet gehoord worden. Je mag het er mee eens zijn of helemaal oneens, maar eenzijdige berichtgeving helpt de zaak niet vooruit. Censuur is het zekere pad naar escalatie van de oorlog.”

*2. Worden deze principes bewust toegepast?
*
“Tot in de 19de eeuw maakte het voor de machthebbers niet uit wat de publieke opinie meende. Ze kenden het begrip niet eens. Het is door de democratisering dat machthebbers zich meer en meer gedwongen zagen om de publieke opinie te overtuigen.”

“Of deze principes bewust of onbewust worden toegepast is eigenlijk niet belangrijk. Wat telt is dat ze worden toegepast.”
“Lord Ponsonby zag als een van de eersten in hoe dat werkte en hoe nefast dat was. Tegenwoordig schakelt men daar commercile pr-bedrijven voor in. De campagne van de incubatorbaby’s in Koeweit werd volledig georganiseerd door het pr-bedrijf Hill&Knowlton.”

Anne Morelli. “Je moet altijd twijfelen over wat er gaande is.” Foto: Malkia Mutiri

“Deze bedrijven ontwerpen dergelijke campagnes op dezelfde manier als ze shampoo en tandpasta aan de man brengen, op dezelfde manier ontwerpen ze de campagnes van politici voor hun herverkiezingen.”

“Of deze principes bewust of onbewust worden toegepast is eigenlijk niet belangrijk. Het is zeker deels een bewuste strategie. Wat telt is dat ze worden toegepast.”

*3. Is de waarheid van belang?
*
“Men verwijt critici dat ze vergelijkingen maken. Maar die vergelijkingen zijn terecht en bovendien zijn ze de waarheid. Men kan de feiten verwringen en verdraaien zoveel men wil, de waarheid blijft dezelfde, of men ze verzwijgt of niet.”

*4. Houdt systematische twijfel geen risico’s in?
*
“Twijfel is essentieel. Wie niet twijfelt kan je niet betrouwen. Je moet altijd twijfelen, ook over je eigen mening. Je mag nooit zeggen ‘Ik weet het zeker’. Ook vandaag niet. Je moet blijven denken ‘Misschien zit ik wel fout, misschien niet.’ Het drama is dat geen van beide kanten in deze oorlog gelijk heeft. Dat is trouwens in alle oorlogen zo.”

“Je moet drie dingen doen vandaag: twijfelen, twijfelen en twijfelen. Twijfelen over wat men ons alle dagen in de media door de strot duwt n twijfelen over je eigen analyse. Alleen dan kan je eventueel doordringen tot de feiten.”

_Anne Morelli. Elementaire principes van oorlogspropaganda – Bruikbaar bij koude, warme of lauwe oorlogen. EPO, Antwerpen, 2003, 127 pp. ISBN 978 9064 4530 14_

*Notes:*

1 Zie De OVSE, het alternatief voor de NAVO.

2 Nederland was neutraal gebleven tijdens WOI, tijdens de oorlog werden bijna 1,5 miljoen Belgische vluchtelingen opgevangen in Nederland en Frankrijk (achter de frontlinie).

3 De eer van de cover van Time Magazine viel ook Benito Mussolini te beurt.

4 De journalist die oorlogsmisdaden van de VS in Irak aan het licht bracht, riskeert levenslang in een Amerikaanse gevangenis: zijn naam is Julian Assange.

5 Anne Morelli gebruikt het voorbeeld van RTBF en RTL.

6 Een aanval van de Noord-Vietnamese marine op een Amerikaans slagschip in internationale wateren werd de aanleiding om de oorlog in Vietnam te beginnen. Jaren later kwam uit dat er nooit een dergelijke aanval was geweest. Een Amerikaans slagschip had Noord-Vietnam in zijn territoriale wateren geprovoceerd, maar die hadden niet in het aas gebeten.

7 Iraakse soldaten zouden tijdens de bezetting van Koeweit in een materniteit pasgeboren baby’s uit incubators hebben gegooid en de toestellen meegenomen. Dit werd de motivering om Irak binnen te vallen. De ‘getuige’ bleek de dochter van de Koeweitse ambassadeur in de VS die door Hill&Knowlton was getraind om haar verklaring in het Engels af te leggen. Er bleek niets van aan te zijn.
https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...enen-te-weten/

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Facing unpleasant facts: What you arent supposed to say about the war in Ukraine

Joseph Solis-Mullen, Mises Institute 18 maart 2022

Having been lied into war in Iraq in 2003, the American public swore it had wised up. Sure, it went on to drop the ball by supporting the Libya intervention, itself prefaced by lies, and supported the governments intervention in the civil war in Syria (or at least didnt mind it), even though the US sided with the very Sunni extremists it had been fighting a few years before in Iraq. But these were admittedly obscure conflicts, made all the more so by the blatantly biased coverage of events by Western media, which parroted obvious lies about impending massacres and staged chemical weapons attacks.

But in Europe, where the US had extensive military alliance commitments under the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) and the US population should ostensibly have been more informed and less prone to beguiling, it has been disappointing to see the American public once again so easily led down the path to supporting a war that never had to benever would have beenbut for the policies enacted by our government.

And just as with the baseless rush to war with Iraq, which every outlet of mainstream media loyally supported, those who refuse to repeat slogans of Ukrainian democracy or Russian aggression are denigrated, either as cowards or as apologists for the heinous actions of others, for which they are obviously not responsible. Besides being inaccurate, the latter accusation is particularly perfidious because it effectively makes reasoned dissent impossible.

But by pretending that history started with the Russian invasion of Ukraine, the story is made simple, a clear case of right and wrong. And while it is true that Russian president Vladimir Putin ordered the invasion of Ukraine and so is responsible for the present war, such a Manichean telling of the story does little to further informed policy discussion. Indeed, that is precisely the point: to ignore the decades of declared Russian security interests in the orientation of states directly at its border, as well as to obscure a history of US meddling in Ukraine.

So unless you think context is irrelevant, that recent history is unimportant to understanding current crises, here are four things you arent supposed to say about Ukraine but that are absolutely true and that all Americans should be aware of before forming a hasty opinion regarding a deadly serious matter that until a few weeks ago most knew nothing about.

*The Revolution of Dignity was a US-backed coup*

The 2014 ouster of slightly Russian-leaning Ukrainian president Viktor Yanukovych, who drew his support primarily from the ethnic Russiandominated eastern parts of the country, was spun by Ukrainian nationalist and Western media as a revolution of dignity. It was in fact, in the words of Western security analyst George Friedman, the most blatant coup in history. In case the obvious nature of events on the ground werent enough, this was confirmed by the leaked phone call between then assistant secretary of state Victoria Nuland and Geoffrey Pyatt, then the US ambassador to Ukraine, during which they picked their favorites for the new Ukrainian leadership and plotted how to prevent the meddlesome EU from screwing it all up by moving too slowly, potentially allowing Russia a chance to interfere in the obviously illegal ouster of an elected government through a street putsch.

The proximate cause of the coup was Yanukovychs taking of what was essentially a large Russian bribe to eschew an EU association agreement. In a country ranked 122nd in corruption, literally the most corrupt country in Europe, none of this was a surprise. But what was a surprise was the US move to sweep in and take Kyivsomething US foreign policy insiders publicly bragged about in the immediate aftermath.

*There is a significant Neo-Nazi problem in Ukraine*

This is something that until a few years ago the mainstream media reported seriously on; of course, that was before they knew they were going to have to try and lie us into another war. Now any mention of what was taken to be an obvious problem just a year ago is decried as Russian propaganda!

The empowerment of far right extremists since the 2014 coup, a significant number with openly Neo-Nazi affiliations, is reflected in the dramatic rise in attacks on Jews, feminists, and the LGBTQ and Romany communities. It has further led to the banning of books that question Kyivs nationalist propaganda, which itself features the whitewashing of Nazi collaborators.

What are we to think when at the same time that public witch hunts for supposed white nationalists are carried out domestically with something near hysterical zeal, state-of-the-art shoulder-fired antiaircraft and antitank weaponry is shipped in great volumes to extremist white nationalists in Ukraine that would make the top of any of our own domestic terrorist watch lists?

We arent supposed to think about it all, at least not criticallyjust like we arent supposed to think critically about anything else.

*The Russians always objected to NATO expansion into Ukraine*

For example, how about the fact our government always knew the Russians vigorously objected to any NATO involvement in Ukraine but downplayed or dismissed the obvious steps they were taking in that directiondownplayed it to themselves, to the American public, and tried to downplay it to the wider European community. Of course, Germany and France knew better and refused to grant a membership action plan to Ukraine despite Washingtons intense pressure. And though blocked from de jure absorbing Ukraine into the alliance, Washington was taking de facto steps to that effectconducting joint military exercises in Ukraine at the same time that it was shipping the US-coup-installed government sophisticated heavy weaponry whose only obvious use was against Russia. Since at least 2014, when Putin ordered Russian forces to seize the Crimea to protect the only warm water port of the Russian navy after threats by Kyiv to evict them despite Moscows legal lease, Washington has known Putin feels particularly threatened in Ukraine. Even in the years since then, Washington has rejected repeated attempts by Moscow to establish an officially neutral Ukraine, including in the weeks leading up to the invasion.

*Biden could have prevented the war*

Yes, even at that late date in January 2022and all it would have taken was agreeing to Putins minimum terms: Ukraine could never join NATO, and new missiles could not be deployed in eastern European NATO member states. Outrageous and rightly rejected? Not according to Joe Biden, who claimed NATO membership for Ukraine was not on the table nor a serious priority at any point in the foreseeable future. Taking him at his word, why wouldnt Biden simply agree to put it on paper and prevent what he himself repeatedly said were imminent Russian plans to invade and destroy Ukraine? What were told, and have been told since NATO expansion began, is that keeping the door open to alliance membership is a sacred principle.

Perhaps it should be made public exactly how many Ukrainian lives the State Department and the Pentagon reckon this principle to be worth and how such calculations are made.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.



*Conclusion*

Really, what this looks like is a tragic combination of the brief 2008 Russo-Georgian War and the decade-long Soviet-Afghan War. In the first instance, US encouragement of actions by Tbilisi directly contrary to Russian interests led directly to a Russian military intervention; in the latter case, the leading US policy maker at the time, Zbigniew Brzezinski, admits precipitating that war on purpose: provoking the USSR into fatally overreaching in an attempt to protect an allied government from being undermined by the USin this case by funding the proto-Taliban mujahideen in Afghanistan from bases in neighboring Pakistan.

As Poland gets set to potentially play Pakistan to Ukraines Afghanistan, serving as a staging area and training ground for rebel fighters slipping back and forth across the border to Ukraine, thereby further threatening war between NATO and Russia, we should recall that this all, in a sense, happened because the local governments in Donetsk and Luhansk could see the obvious: what had happened in Kyiv in 201314 was a coup, and they refused to recognize the new government. Further, we should remember that it was only when the Ukrainian military attempted to retake these regions by force that Russia intervenedand that since the Minsk Two peace accords failed to bring about a durable ceasefire, over 80 percent of those killed have been ethnic Russians living in the breakaway regions, and they were killed by the government in Kyiv.

With Democrats and Republicans fighting about who supports intervening in Ukraine more, and with uninformed and misled people increasingly calling for even more disastrous interventionist measures, the American public needs to be reminded that it is entirely possible for us to have a foreign policy that keeps us perfectly safe while not getting large numbers of people killed elsewhere, and further, that most of the various crises around the world that we are told the US needs to play a direct and integral part in solving are themselves the direct result of previous US interventions in those places.


Joseph Solis-Mullen


_A graduate of Spring Arbor University and the University of Illinois, Joseph Solis-Mullen is a political scientist and graduate student in the economics department at the University of Missouri. A writer and blogger, his work can be found at the Ludwig Von Mises Institute, Eurasian Review, Libertarian Institute, and Sage Advance. You can contact him through his website Author | J.S. Mullen Writings or find him on Twitter._

----------


## Olive Yao

De amerikaanskapitalistische oorlogsmisdadige massamoorddadige terroristische schurkencorporatiestaat voerde en voert een proxy-oorlog tegen Rusland in Oekrane

_'We will fight Russia to the last Ukranian' - Chas Freeman_













Uit Extending Russia - Competing from advantageous ground (2019), een handleiding voor de proxy-oorlog tegen Rusland.

----------


## Revisor

Analyse - Aaron Mat DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*VS koos voor extreemrechts en saboteerde vredesmandaat Oekraense president Zelensky

*In 2019 won Volodymyr Zelensky met een overweldigende meerderheid de verkiezingen en kreeg van het Oekraense volk een mandaat om vrede te sluiten met Rusland. Stephen F. Cohen waarschuwde datzelfde jaar dat de VS de kant koos van extreemrechts in Oekrane en op oorlog aanstuurde.

maandag 25 april 2022 15:58 

Een warme zomerdag in oktober 2019 Ik was in Manhattan voor een ontmoeting met professor Russische studies Stephen F. Cohen voor wat later ons laatste persoonlijke interview zou blijken te zijn. (Cohen overleed in 2020, hij was 81 jaar).

Het Amerikaanse Huis van Afgevaardigden maakte zich op om president Donald Trump af te zetten omdat hij de wapenleveringen aan Oekrane had bevroren en druk had uitgeoefend op de Oekraense regering om een onderzoek in te stellen naar de handel en wandel van Joe Biden en zijn zoon Hunter. De Beltwaymedia waren uitzinnig: niet minder dan het presidentschap zelf was in gevaar. Maar professor Cohen, een van de meest vooraanstaande Russische academici in de VS, was vooral bezorgd over wat het hele afzettingsspektakel zou betekenen voor de langdurige oorlog tussen de door de VS gesteunde Oekraense regering en de door Rusland gesteunde rebellen in de Donbasregio.
*
Zelensky: kandidaat van de vrede*

Op dat ogenblik was de Oekraense president Volodymyr Zelensky nog maar een paar maanden president nadat hij met zijn belofte een einde te maken aan het conflict in de Donbas, de verkiezingen had gewonnen. In plaats van steun te verlenen aan het vredesmandaat dat de Oekraense leider van de bevolking had gekregen, gingen de Amerikaanse Democraten eventjes Trump afzetten omdat hij de wapenleveringen tegenhield die de gevechten aanwakkerden. De Democratische bondgenoten van Obama vergeten nu maar al te graag dat hun president diezelfde wapens had tegengehouden uit vrees voor een verlenging van de oorlog en omdat hij niet wilde dat ze in handen van de Oekraense nazis zouden vallen. Door zich van het beleid van Obama af te keren, waarschuwde Cohen, dreigen de democraten de vrede te saboteren en extreemrechts in Oekrane te versterken.

Zelensky nam deel aan de verkiezingen als kandidaat van de vrede, legde Cohen uit. Met zijn overwinning heeft hij een belangrijk mandaat gekregen om voor vrede te zorgen. Dat betekent dat hij met Vladimir Poetin moet onderhandelen. Er was wel een belangrijk obstakel. De Oekraense fascisten hebben laten weten dat ze Zelensky zullen verjagen en doden als hij blijft hameren op onderhandelingen met Poetin Zijn leven wordt letterlijk bedreigd door een quasi-fascistische beweging in Oekrane.

Vrede was volgens Cohen maar mogelijk op n voorwaarde: [Zelensky] kan de vredesonderhandelingen met Rusland alleen verderzetten als de Amerikanen hem daarin steunen, zei hij. En misschien zal dat niet genoeg zijn, Maar tenzij het Witte Huis deze diplomatieke koers aanmoedigt, heeft Zelensky geen enkele kans om een onderhandelde stopzetting van de oorlog in de wacht te slepen. De inzet is ontzettend hoog.
foto: Stephen Cohen

*VS gooien olie op het vuur*

Het afzettingsproces en het door beide partijen gesteunde beleid van de VS daarna hebben duidelijk gemaakt dat Washington niet geneigd is Zelensky te steunen en maar al te graag olie op het vuur wil gooien in de Donbas. Het Congres stuurde een quasi-eenstemmige en verbijsterende boodschap de wereld in, die nog werd aangezwengeld in de Amerikaanse media (ook in de linkse): in de Oekraense burgeroorlog zijn voor de VS de extreemrechtse krachten bondgenoten en de burgers kanonnenvoer.

In de gevechten tegen de door Rusland gesteunde rebellen, zo getuigde George Kent, ambtenaar van het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken en een van de eerste getuigen op het afzettingsproces, zijn de Oekraense strijdkrachten vergelijkbaar met onze Minutemen uit 1776. In zijn openingsrede op Trumps proces citeerde de hoofdaanklager Adam Schiff (een Democraat) nog een uitspraak van Kent die duidelijk zijn goedkeuring kon wegdragen: De VS helpt Oekrane en zijn volk zodat we Rusland ginder kunnen bestrijden en we het hier niet moeten doen.

Hoewel Trump niet werd afgezet, bekrachtigde het proces wel de doelstellingen van de oorlog bij volmacht van zijn belangrijkste aanhangers: in plaats van Zelenskys vredesmandaat te steunen zou Oekrane worden ingezet om Rusland ginder te bekampen.

*Sabotage van de Minsk-akkoorden*

Oekrane gebruiken om Rusland te doen bloeden Zo toonden de Amerikanen hun minachting voor alles wat de regering in Oekrane beweert te verdedigen, met name zijn democratie en zijn veiligheid. Door het land te behandelen als een Amerikaans wapendepot, sloot de VS zich aan bij de Oekraense fascisten om de Minsk-akkoorden te saboteren. Die akkoorden hadden een einde kunnen maken aan de burgeroorlog die een jaar ervoor was uitgebarsten na een staatsgreep met Amerikaanse steun. Ze riepen op om de Russisch sprekende bevolking in de oostelijke Donbas beperkte autonomie toe te kennen en zijn taal te respecteren. Voor de extreemrechtse nationalisten en nazis kon daar echter geen sprake van zijn. Zij voelden zich gesterkt door de Maidancoup van 2014 die de VS had gesteund,

De ongemakkelijke waarheid is dat een aanzienlijk deel van de huidige regering in Kiev  en de demonstranten die haar aan de macht brachten  inderdaad fascisten zijn, schreven twee specialisten bij prominente westerse denktanks in Foreign Policy in maart 2014, een maand na de staatsgreep.

De ongemakkelijke waarheid is dat een aanzienlijk deel van de huidige regering in Kiev  en de demonstranten die haar aan de macht brachten  inderdaad fascisten zijn
Telkens opnieuw hebben de fascisten de vrede in de Donbas gedwarsboomd. Toen de Oekraense regering in augustus 2015 een speciale wet goedkeurde voor de invoering van de Minsk-akkoorden, lokten de partij Svoboda en andere extreemrechtse groepen gevechten uit waarbij drie Oekraense soldaten om het leven kwamen en tientallen gewonden vielen. De boodschap kwam aan bij toenmalig president Petro Poroshenko, die de Minsk-akkoorden had ondertekend op het ogenblik dat Amerikaans president Obama moest opboksen tegen zowel Democratische als Republikeinse druk om Oekrane te bewapenen, en hij weigerde dan ook zich te houden aan de gemaakte afspraken.

Zelensky werd in april 2019 verkozen met een overweldigende meerderheid van 73% dankzij zijn belofte om het tij te keren. In zijn inhuldigingsrede de maand erop verklaarde hij dat hij niet bang [was] om zijn populariteit, zijn cijfers in de peilingen te verliezen en bereid [was] zijn functie neer te leggen  als er maar vrede kwam.

----------


## Revisor

*
Extreemrechts bedreigt Zelensky*

De machtige Oekraense extreemrechtse en neonazimilities maakten hem evenwel duidelijk dat vrede in de Donbas een veel hogere prijs zou vergen.

“Nee, hij zou zijn leven verliezen”, zei Dmytro Anatoliyovych Yarosh een week na Zelensky’s rede. Yarosh is medeoprichter van de extreemrechtse nationalistische organisatie Rechtse Sector en voormalig commandant van het Oekraense Vrijwilligersleger. En hij voegde eraan toe: “Hij zal hangen aan een boom in Khreshchatyk als hij Oekrane, de mensen die stierven in de Revolutie, en de Oorlog verraadt.”

Naast doodsbedreigingen kreeg Zelensky ook te maken met rechtstreekse ondermijning van zijn vredesmandaat op meerdere fronten.

Naast doodsbedreigingen kreeg Zelensky ook te maken met rechtstreekse ondermijning van zijn vredesmandaat op meerdere fronten.
Toen Zelensky in oktober 2019 naar de Donbas reisde om een lans te breken voor de verkiezingen in de door de rebellen gecontroleerde gebieden, botste hij op woedende leden van het neonazibataljon Azov die “Geen overgave” scandeerden. Naar aanleiding van zijn oproep tot demilitarisering nam Zelensky het op tegen een lid van Azov in een op video opgenomen woordenwisseling. “Ik ben de president van dit land. Ik ben 41 jaar oud. Ik ben geen loser. Ik ben naar hier gekomen en vraag jou de wapens te verwijderen”, pleitte Zelensky.

Maar het mocht niet baten. Dezelfde extreemrechtse krachten installeerden een gewapende controlepost om de terugtrekking van de Oekraense troepen te vertragen. Duizenden met fakkels gewapende extreemrechtse en nationalistische betogers stapten door de straten van Kiev, waar ze luidkeels bijval kregen van de liberale intelligentsia.

Toen Zelensky’s perssecretaris Iuliia Mendel “de aandacht vestigde op het feit dat het in meerderheid om burgerslachtoffers ging” in de Donbas, “waarvan ze de schuld legde bij de regeringstroepen die in het wilde weg hadden teruggeschoten,” mocht ze haar uitspraak zelf gaan uitleggen aan de openbare aanklager. Katharine Quinn-Judge van de International Crisis Group zei in april 2020, een jaar na Zelensky’s verkiezing, dat Mendels erkenning van het lijden in de Donbas een gevolg was van “Zelensky’s campagnebelofte om de inwoners van de door Rusland gesteunde enclaves meer als volwaardige Oekraners te behandelen” – waarvan uiteraard geen sprake kon zijn voor de door de VS gesteunde extreemrechtse nationalisten, die geen belang hadden bij een gelijkschakeling van alle burgers in Oekrane.



Hoewel Zelensky zo zijn twijfels had over de Minsk-akkoorden, bleef hij praten over de uitvoering ervan. Extreemrechts van zijn kant verzette zich telkens weer, onder andere in augustus 2021, toen minstens acht politieagenten gewond werden bij een gewapende betoging voor de presidentile gebouwen.

De extreemrechtse bedreigingen aan het adres van Zelensky hebben ongetwijfeld een vredesovereenkomst verijdeld, hoewel die een Russische invasie had kunnen voorkomen. Twee weken vr de eerste Russische soldaat een voet op Oekraense bodem zette, schreef de New York Times dat Zelensky “extreme politieke risico’s zou nemen als hij ook maar dacht aan een vredesovereenkomst” met Rusland, aangezien zijn regering “in een crisis zou kunnen terechtkomen en mogelijk omvergeworpen zou kunnen worden” door extreemrechtse groepen als hij “een vredesdeal zou afsluiten die in hun ogen teveel aan Moskou geeft”.

Yuri Hudymenko, de leider van de extreemrechtse Democratische As, bedreigde Zelensky zelfs met niet minder dan een staatsgreep: “Als ook maar iemand in de Oekraense regering het waagt zo’n document te ondertekenen, zullen een miljoen Oekraners de straat opgaan en zal deze regering niet langer een regering zijn.”

De boodschap was duidelijk aangekomen bij Zelensky. In plaats van zoals beloofd verder vrede na te streven, sloot de Oekraense president een bondgenootschap met extreemrechts dat heftig tegen vrede gekant was. Eind februari, temidden de gesprekken van de laatste kans voor de Minsk-akkoorden, verklaarde de door Zelensky benoemde Veiligheidschef Oleksiy Danilov dat “de uitvoering van de Minskakkoorden de vernietiging van het land betekent”. Op de laatste gespreksronde in februari, amper twee weken vr de Russische invasie, rapporteerde de Washington Post dat “Kievs onwil om met de pro-Russische separatisten te onderhandelen een belangrijke hindernis was”.

Zelensky’s toegeving aan de nazi’s werd nog meer in de verf gezet op 7 april, toen tijdens zijn toespraak in het Griekse parlement een video werd getoond met een lid van het neonazibataljon Azov.

“Ik denk dat Zelensky zich snel realiseerde dat de Minsk II-akkoorden niet konden worden uitgevoerd vanwege rechts in Oekrane”, zegt John Mearsheimer, professor aan de Universiteit van Chicago. Hij heeft jarenlang gewaarschuwd dat het Amerikaanse beleid Oekrane naar een conflict met Rusland zou duwen. Op een publiek evenement diezelfde dag zei hij: “…Zelensky begrijpt dat hij de Oekraense rechterzijde niet alleen aankan. In feite zit hij in een impasse.”
*
Westen kiest de kant van rechts*

In koor met zijn onlangs overleden vriend en collega Stephen F. Cohen, beklemtoont Mearsheimer nadrukkelijk de centrale rol van de VS.

“De Amerikanen zullen de kant kiezen van Oekraens rechts”, zei Mearsheimer. “Omdat de Amerikanen en Oekraense rechts niet willen dat Zelensky een deal sluit met de Russen waaruit zou blijken dat de Russen hebben gewonnen. Dat is de belangrijkste reden waarom ik er weinig vertrouwen in heb dat Oekrane het conflict kan beindigen.”

Hoewel de beleidsmakers in de NAVO beweren zich het lot van de Oekraense burgers aan te trekken, hebben ze duidelijk hun minachting voor een diplomatische oplossing laten blijken. Integendeel, zei Chas Freeman, een vooraanstaande VS-diplomaat op rust, Rusland bekampen “tot de laatste Oekraner” is hun beleid geweest.

“In plaats van het einde van de gevechten te versnellen en een of ander compromis te sluiten, lijkt alles wat we doen gericht op een verlenging van het conflict”, zei Freeman, de voormalige vice-minister van Defensie voor Internationale Veiligheid. Noam Chomsky sluit zich aan bij Freemans waarschuwing en noemt het VS-beleid een “doodvonnis” voor Oekrane.

Op 5 april maakte de Washington Post het belangrijkste standpunt van Washington en Brussel duidelijk: “Voor sommigen in de NAVO is het beter dat de Oekraners blijven vechten en sterven dan dat de vrede te vroeg komt en tegen een te hoge prijs voor Kiev en de rest van Europa.” Er wordt veel gepraat over steun aan Oekrane, terwijl er in realiteit “grenzen zijn aan het aantal compromissen dat sommigen in de NAVO willen steunen om vrede te bekomen”, voegde de Post eraan toe.

Ongetwijfeld is dat de boodschap die het Witte Huis overmaakt aan Zelensky tijdens wat Nationaal Veiligheidsadviseur Jake Sullivan beschreef als het “bijna dagelijks contact” met Zelensky’s team over de onderhandelingen met Rusland.

Door het vredesmandaat van Zelensky te saboteren en de kant te kiezen van extreemrechts duwde de VS Oekrane naar een echte catastrofe waarvoor professor Cohen bijna drie jaar geleden al waarschuwde.

“Het is nog gebeurd in de politieke geschiedenis dat er een opportuniteit opdook die zo goed en wijs was maar ook zo vaak verloren ging,” zei Cohen me in oktober 2019. “En dus moet Zelensky, de nieuwe president die met meer dan 70% van de stemmen zo’n grote overwinning behaalde, de kans om te onderhandelen met Rusland en een einde te maken aan de oorlog, met beide handen aangrijpen. En het enige dat de VS dan in feite moet doen is tegen Zelensky zeggen: ‘Doe maar, wij staan achter je.’”

Door de oproepen van eenzame stemmen als die van Cohen naast zich neer te leggen en gemene zaak te maken met extreemrechts in Oekrane, heeft Washington het historische vredesmandaat gesaboteerd en meegewerkt aan de uitbarsting van een catastrofale oorlog.

Dit artikel verscheen op de blog van Aaron Mat. De vertaling is van Marina Mommerency,



https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...dent-zelensky/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Ukraines Propaganda War: International PR Firms, DC Lobbyists and CIA Cutouts 

The network of foreign strategists, Washington DC lobbyists, and intelligence-linked media outlets behind Ukraines public relations blitz

Dan Cohen / MintPress News 22 maart 2022


WASHINGTON DC  Since the Russian offensive inside Ukraine commenced on February 24, the Ukrainian military has cultivated the image of a plucky little army standing up to the Russian Goliath. To bolster the perception of Ukrainian military mettle, Kiev has churned out a steady stream of sophisticated propaganda aimed at stirring public and official support from Western countries.

The campaign includes language guides, key messages, and hundreds of propaganda posters, some of which contain fascist imagery and even praise Neo-Nazi leaders.

Behind Ukraines public relations effort is an army of foreign political strategists, Washington DC lobbyists, and a network of intelligence-linked media outlets.

Ukraines propaganda strategy earned it praise from a NATO commander who told the _Washington Post_, They are really excellent in stratcom  media, info ops, and also psy-ops. The Post ultimately conceded that Western officials say that while they cannot independently verify much of the information that Kyiv puts out about the evolving battlefield situation, including casualty figures for both sides, it nonetheless represents highly effective stratcom.

Key to the propaganda effort is an international legion of public relations firms working directly with Ukraines Ministry of Foreign Affairs to wage information warfare.

According to the industry news site _PRWeek_, the initiative was launched by an anonymous figure who allegedly founded a Ukraine-based public relations firm.

From the first hour of war, we decided to join the Ministry of Foreign Affairs to help them distribute the official sources to show the truth, the nameless figure told _PR Week_. This is a hybrid war: the mix of bloodily struggling fight with a huge disinformation and fake campaign lead by Russia [sic].

According to the anonymous figure, more than 150 public relations firms have joined the propaganda blitz.

The international effort is spearheaded by public relations firm PR Network co-founder Nicky Regazzoni and Francis Ingham, a top public relations consultant with close ties to the UKs government. Ingraham previously worked for Britains Conservative Party, sits on the UK Government Communication Service Strategy and Evaluation Council, is Chief Executive of the International Communications Consultancy Organisation, and leads the membership body for UK local government communicators, LG Comms.

Weve been privileged to help coordinate efforts to support the Ukrainian Government in the last few days,  Ingham told _PRovoke Media_. Agencies have offered up entire teams to support Kyiv in the communications war. Our support for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Ukraine is unwavering and will continue for as long as needed.

With an anonymous Ukrainian figure joining two of the top public relations figures in the Kiev governments propaganda blitz, Ukraines Ministry of Foreign Affairs distributed a dossier folder (archived) with materials instructing public relations agencies on key messages, approved language, content for debunked propaganda constructs, far-right and Neo-Nazi propaganda.

The folder is run by Yaroslav Turbil, described on his LinkedIn page as Head of Ukraine.ua  Ukraines digital ecosystem for global communications. Strategic Communications & Country Brand Promotion. Turbil has worked at multiple civil society organizations closely linked to the U.S. government and interned at Internews, a U.S. intelligence-linked organization that operates under the guise of promoting press freedom.

Among the propaganda constructs distributed in the dossier, is a video of the Snake Island incident, which was quickly proven false, in which Ukrainian border guards stationed on a small island were reported to have been killed after they told an approaching Russian warship that had urged them to surrender to Go f*** yourself. President Zelensky held a press conference announcing he would award the men the Hero of Ukraine medal as mainstream media spread the story widely. However, the supposedly-dead soldiers quickly turned up alive and well, proving their heroic stand to be a farce.

Despite the story being proven as fake, the dossier contains a propaganda video promoting it.

[video]

Another folder in the dossier is run by Ukrainian MFA graphic artist Dasha Podoltseva and contains hundreds of propaganda graphics submitted by artists in Europe and the United States.

Some feature generic no war messages, while dozens of other images celebrate The Ghost of Kiev  a heroic Ukrainian pilot who turns out to be non-existent  and the phony Snake Island 13 incident.

Many use xenophobic and racist language, and some are explicit in their praise of prominent Ukrainian Neo-Nazis, including C14 leader Yevhen Karas, the Right Sector fascist paramilitary, and the Neo-Nazi Azov Battalion. Multiple images call for Banderite smoothies  a reference to Molotov cocktails named for the late OUN-B commander Stephan Bandera, who collaborated with Nazi Germany in the mass murder of Jews and ethnic Poles during World War II. Another image depicts a book titled the: Encyclopedia of Incurable Diseases, listing Russia, Belorussia, North Korea, Syria, and Eritrea.

[serie afbeeldingen]

*Foreign extremists flock to Ukraine*

The dossier also contains a link to a Ministry of Foreign Affairs page called Fight for Ukraine, which provides instructions for foreigners who wish to join Ukraines Neo-Nazi-infested armed forces  termed the International Defense Legion of Ukraine.

Following Zelenskys call for foreign fighters to form a brigade, fighters from all over the world, including the U.S., UK, Canada, Australia, Spain, Colombia, Brazil, Chile, and more have traveled to face Russian forces. Others with no combat training or experience have arrived for war tourism  what one British soldier called bullet-catchers.

While the Ukrainian government says tens of thousands have answered their call, some commentators expressed doubt at those figures, calling it a PR exercise.

However, the foreigners who have traveled to Ukraine have encountered a much more severe reality than they anticipated.

Russias air force bombed military installations adjacent to where the foreign fighters were sleeping. Having fled to neighboring Poland, a Spanish fighter described the bombing as a message that could have killed thousands.

Similarly, an American fighter who hid in an ambulance to escape the frontlines warned that Ukrainian authorities were killing foreigners who decided not to fight, calling it a trap.

*Correct wording*

One document inside the dossier delineates acceptable language on the conflict with Russia as determined by the Ukrainian government.





Such Russian clichs like referendum in Crimea or will of the people of Crimea are absolutely unacceptable, the document states, in reference to the 2014 overwhelmingly successful referendum to separate from Ukraine.

The document deems unacceptable the terms Civil war in Donbass, Internal conflict, Conflict in Ukraine and Ukrainian crisis to describe the Ukrainian militarys war with the breakaway republics of the Donbass region. This, despite the fact that the Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights estimates that 14,200 people, including 3,404 civilians, have been killed in internal fighting in Ukraine since 2014.

In place of these phrases, the document calls for the use of the terms Armed aggression by the Russian Federation in Donbass, international armed conflict, Russian war against Ukraine, Russian-Ukrainian conflict armed conflict.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Key Messages*

Another document titled Key Messages contains specific propaganda claims that were widely disseminated in mainstream western media, but which have since been discredited. One section claims the entire Europe was put on the brink of nuclear disaster, when the Russian troops began shelling the largest in Europe Zaporizhzhya Nuclear Power Plant.





However, International Atomic Energy Agencys director-general, Rafael Mariano Grossi, said that the building hit by a Russian projectile at the Zaporizhzhia plant was not part of the reactor but instead a training center. Russian troops also left Ukrainian workers to continue operating the plant.


_ If I were a Russian worried about the potential of Nazi extremists coming up with a dirty bomb, Id need to take control of this very facility  @realscottritter deconstructs the Ukrainian nuclear plant takeover

With @dancohen3000

Full Interview: https://t.co/KOMDd6018Y pic.twitter.com/lpANwW2rt4

 MintPress News (@MintPressNews) March 8, 2022_


Another section thanks Turkey for the decision to block the access of Russian warships to the Black Sea.

However, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan closed the Bosphorus and Dardanelles straits to all military vessels, preventing both NATO and Russian vessels from accessing the Black Sea.

Among the documents key messages is a statement of gratitude to the Anti-war demonstrations held by citizens of many nations throughout the world demonstrate strong support to Ukraine in defending against Russia.

This refers to large pro-Ukraine demonstrations in Europe which have featured calls for the U.S. and NATO to establish a no-fly zone over Ukraine and shoot down Russian military aircraft, potentially transforming the conflict into a world war between nuclear-armed powers.

_The NED published video of its CEO, Damon Wilson, at a rally outside the White House, declaring "Glory to Ukraine"  the salute used by Nazi collaborator Stephan Bandera's OUN-B, which carried out mass murder of Jews and Poles during World War 2. pic.twitter.com/a5hWSn9txo

 Dan Cohen (@dancohen3000) March 7, 2022_

Despite Russias propaganda, there is no discrimination based on the race or nationality, including when it comes to the crossing of the state border by foreign citizens, claims the Ukrainian document.

However, numerous videos and reports have documented Ukrainian authorities preventing Africans from fleeing the fighting. Even the _New York Times_  hardly a bastion of Kremlin propaganda  published a report documenting these racist practices.

One message says that On 16 March, the Russian forces dropped a bomb on a drama theatre where up to 1300 civilians were being sheltered. The number of casualties is still unknown.

However, as Max Blumenthal reported the explosion appears to be the result of a false flag operation designed by the Neo-Nazi Azov Battalion and aimed at triggering a NATO intervention.

*NATO-backed troll farms*

Another anonymously-penned investigation shows how Ukrainian public relations firms have used targeted advertisements to astroturf Russian internet and social media networks with messaging calling to economically isolate Moscow and stop the war. This effort is led by Bezlepkin Evgeny Vitalievich, who uses the alias Evgeny Korolev, along with Pavel Antonov of the Targetorium organization. From behind his Korolev pseudonym, the Ukrainian information warrior composed a post on his Facebook page (now private) boasting that his firms Facebook ads achieved 30 million hits in three days.

At the same time, Facebook has blocked Russian state-owned media outlets from running ads and monetizing content. Several fake accounts for media outlets like _Russia 24_ have sprung up, burying the authentic account under a series of impostors. Facebook has also marked statements from Russian officials, including the Ministry of Defense, as false.

This campaign has reportedly been carried out upon recommendation from StopFake, a self-described fact checking outlet that is funded by the National Endowment for Democracy, Atlantic Council, Czech and UK foreign ministries, and the International Renaissance Foundation, which is funded by billionaire George Soros Open Society Foundation.

StopFake was hired by Facebook in March 2020 to curb the flow of Russian propaganda but was found to be employing multiple figures closely tied to violent Neo-Nazis. The journalist who co-authored the expos received death threats and ultimately fled Ukraine.

Those revelations have apparently not prevented Facebook from relying on the organization for censorship guidance.

Meanwhile, Russian hackers located a public Google document (since made private, uploaded here) detailing the propaganda operation, which has been distributed in Telegram channels of creative farms.

Here you can find links to Ukrainian media that need promotion, bot accounts with logins and passwords from which anti-war messages and messages with fakes about the Ministry of Defense were sent to users, theses and specific instructions on which posts and which audiences to embroider, the investigation reads.

Another campaign is run by Nataliya Popovych, the founder of the public relations agency, One Philosophy, in Kiev. Popovychs LinkedIn profile shows she has worked with the U.S. State Department and advised former President Petro Poroshenko. She is also co-founder and board member of Ukraine Crisis Media Center, a propaganda arm funded by the U.S. Agency for International Development, the National Endowment for Democracy, the U.S. Embassy, and NATO, among many others.

A _Campaign Asia_ article profiles several public relations firms involved in the effort. Among them is Richard Edelman, CEO of Edelman PR. Edelman is also a member of the Atlantic Councils Board of Directors and the World Economic Forum.

Geopolitics has become the new test for trust. We saw this with the allegations of human rights abuses in Xinjiang and the war between Ukraine and Russia has only reinforced it, he said, linking the U.S. propaganda campaign surrounding Chinas deradicalization campaign for Uyghur Muslims.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*PR approved media outlets*

An article in _PRWeek_ profiles several figures partaking in what they describe as a PR army that is fighting on the informational frontline against Russias barbaric genocide of Ukrainians.

Propaganda is the same as real lethal weapons, declares Marta Dzhumaha, PR manager at healthcare company BetterMe.

Julia Petryk, head of public relations at MacPaw, offers a list of approved media outlets, authored by her colleague Tetiana Bronistka, a former employee of Ukraines Prosecutor Generals Office. The list includes Russian and English language sources, as well as Telegram channels. However, these verified sources that objectively cover what is happening in Ukraine are anything but independent. Most of them are tied to the U.S. and European governments and billionaire foundations.




She also lists several Russian-language websites:

Novaya Gazeta  Tied to and reportedly funded by the National Endowment for Democracy
Meduza  Funded by the government of Latvia, OAK Foundation, Open Society Foundation ​​oil tycoon Mikhail Khodorovsky, and Sweden
Dozhd  SREDA foundation, European Commission
Holod Media  Offshoot of Meduza  praised in PBS and CNN as independent media
Proposed that Leningrad should have been surrendered to the Nazis in World War 2 and has complained that they are called a fifth column for being funded by western powers
BBC Russia  British government media
Current Time TV  Created by CIA-founded propaganda outlet Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty in collaboration with Voice of America
 Censor  funded by, editor in chief Yuri Butusov, former advisor to the Minister of Defense of Ukraine
 200RF  A Ukrainian Ministry of Foreign Affairs website that claims to publish publishes photos and documents of the Russian soldiers captured and killed in action

Among the Telegram channels listed are:

Radio Svoboda  CIA-founded propaganda organ Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty
Espresso TV, largely owned by the wife of former Ukrainian member of parliament Mykola Knyazhytsky
Censor.net, formerly the largest media site in Ukraine, whose motto is To bring down Russia, and whose owner operates a parade of international trolls.

*Intelligence operations*

While the public relations firms distribute content, CIA cutouts and billionaire foundations run the media outlets they derive it from. At the core of this operation is a project called the Russian Language News Exchange that was the product of a network of opposition media outlets founded in 2016 that operate in post-Soviet countries, as revealed by an investigation by the Russian media agency, _RIA FAN_.

In July 2021, a group of journalists flew to Warsaw for media training after being exempted from coronavirus-related restrictions and quarantine orders by Polands top medical authorities.

Among the six journalists were Andrey Lipsky, deputy editor-in-chief of _Novaya Gazeta_, and Yuliia Fediv, CEO of Hromadske TV media, one of the most-watched networks in Ukraine.

Hromadskes financial reports show it is funded by numerous governments and foundations, including the U.S. embassy in Ukraine, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Denmark, the Swedish International Development Cooperation Agency, the European Endowment for Democracy, and Free Press Unlimited. Silicon Valley billionaire Pierre Omidary was also involved in creating the outlet.

Hromadske recently hosted a commentator demanding genocide of ethnic Russians in the Donbass, saying it is populated with 1.5 superfluous people that must be exterminated.





The training, held behind closed doors from July 19 to July 21, was titled Media Network 2021+ and closely tied to Mediaset, also known as the Russian Language News Exchange, a network founded in 2015. Russian Language News Exchanges website is sparse, with little available information on its activities  apparently made private since the publication of RIA FANs investigation.

While it claims to be independent, Russian Language News Exchange is a project of Free Press Unlimited, funded by the Dutch government and the European Commission.

Today, it includes 14 media outlets that act as nodes, cross-publishing each others articles in various countries.

The websites introductory video is hosted by Maxim Eristavi, a former _Radio Free Europe_ reporter and founder of Hromadske. Today, he heads the Millennium Leadership Program at the NATO and arms industry-backed think tank, the Atlantic Council.

Since its inception, Mediaset has coordinated between outlets in Azerbaijan, Georgia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Latvia, Moldova, Russia, and Ukraine. In March 2021, Mediaset expanded with the Colab Medios Project, created through the Free Press Unlimited Viable Media for Empowered Societies (VIMES) program. This program created training for journalists and saw articles from the El Salvadoran outlet _El Faro_ published in _Euroradio_ (Belarus), _Coda_ (Georgia), and Ziarul de Garda (Moldova).

On March 4, several days after Russia launched its military offensive, a new project called the Media Lifeline Ukraine was created.

The next day, Free Press Unlimited held an emergency conference for Ukraine featuring Hromadske co-founders Maxim Eristavi and Nataliya Gumenyuk. The meeting called to raise 2 million euros for the project. Only with ongoing external support, will local media entities be able to continue to do their work, its introductory page asks.

Days later, Free Press Unlimited announced a partnership to support a new joint project of Reporters Without Borders and its Ukrainian partner, the Institute for Mass Information, called The Lviv Press Freedom Center. The Institute for Mass Information is headed by USAID communications officer Oksana Romaniuk and funded by USAID and the UK government.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Washington DC lobbyists wag the dog*

While public relations firms and intelligence-linked propaganda operations target the public, Washington DC lobbyists are agitating in Congress to extend the war in Ukraine

Daniel Vajdich, a registered foreign agent and lobbyist for the Ukrainian Federation of Employers of the Oil and Gas Industry, the largest in Ukraine, is working on behalf of Volodymyr Zelensky to lobby members of Congress to approve more weapons shipments to Ukraine. Now the head of Yorktown Solutions, he previously advised Ted Cruz and Scott Walkers campaigns and is a nonresident senior fellow at the Atlantic Council.

Stingers, Javelins, and lets figure out the fighter aircraft issue, he told _Politico_, claiming Russia is attempting to carry out a genocide and depopulate certain areas of Ukraine.

Vajdich also wrote Zelenskyys March 16 speech to U.S. Congress, in which he quoted Martin Luther King Jr. s I Have a Dream speech to call for a no-fly zone over Ukraine.

Ukrainian Permanent Representative at the United Nations Sergiy Kyslytsyas February 23 speech to the United Nations General Assembly was written by DC lobbying firm SKDKnickerbocker Managing Director Stephen Krupin, a former senior speechwriter to President Barack Obama who worked extensively on Bidens 2020 campaign.

Most prominent among the registered lobbyists promoting Ukrainian government and business interests is Andrew Mac, who also contributed to writing Zeleneksyys speech to Congress. Mac registered as a lobbyist for Zelensky in 2019 and runs the Washington DC office of Ukrainian law firm Asters Law.

The lobbying firm Your Global Strategy, founded by Shai Franklin, who has been affiliated with numerous Zionist organizations including the World Jewish Congress and Anti-Defamation League, is also using its influence with local officials in the U.S. Franklin has set up meetings between Kharkiv Mayor Ihor Terekhov and U.S. mayors, including Eric Adams in New York City, Michelle Wu in Boston and Lori Lightfoot in Chicago. He is also attempting to set up a meeting between U.S. officials and the mayors of Odessa and Kiev. A media outlet owned by the mayor of Kievs wife recently featured a presenter calling for genocide against Russians, beginning with children.

Franklin said hes working with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyys administration to help set up virtual meetings between mayors of Odessa and Kiev and U.S. counterparts.

Maryland-based lawyer Lukas Jan Kaczmarek is also working on behalf of the Ukrainian Ministry of Defense to increase U.S. weapons shipments, specifically seeking to arrange shipments of guns from Kel-Tec CNC Industries based in Cocoa, Florida, to the city of Odessa, Ukraine.

Former U.S. ambassador to Russia Michael McFaul described the network of public relations professionals and lobbyists surrounding Zelenskyy. These are people around Mr. Zelenskyy who are like the intermediaries and interlocutors. Theyve been interacting with the American elites and American media for a long time, he said.

McFaul and John E. Herbst, former U.S. ambassador to Ukraine and senior director of the Atlantic Councils Eurasia Center, act as informal advisors to Zelenskyy. McFaul told Politico that he speaks to Ukrainian government officials probably everyday, and has helped them make connections with NBC or MSNBC producers.

McFaul recently told _MSNBC_s Rachel Maddow that Hitler did not kill German-speaking people, facing accusations of Holocaust denial.

Zelenskyy also held a strategic video call with McFaul before he spoke to House democrats.

With a powerful Russian military fighting alongside DPR and LPR forces, the Ukrainian militarys defeat seems to be imminent unless the United States and NATO directly confront Russian forces, a scenario President Biden has already ruled out.





Lobbyists nevertheless persist in their campaign to portray the Ukrainian military as underdogs scoring blow after blow against Russian hordes. In doing so, they help extend the war and continue the carnage.


_Dan Cohen is the Washington DC correspondent for Behind The Headlines. He has produced widely distributed video reports and print dispatches from across Israel-Palestine. He tweets at @DanCohen3000_

----------


## khattabi_bilal

Ik ben niet meer overtuigd van dat een lobby de juiste oplossing is om iets opgelost te krijgen.

Lobby's zijn ook een spil geweest in de pharm.

----------


## Revisor

*Het is officieel: de VS is partij in de oorlog in Oekrane
*
_US Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin, left, and Secretary of State Antony Blinken, at a meeting Sunday, April 24, 2022, with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy in Kiev (Photo: Ukrainian Presidential Press Office)_
*
De VS is partij in de oorlog in Oekrane en beoogt een einde aan de status van Rusland als grote mogendheid. Twee nucleair bewapende grootmachten staan in Oekrane tegenover elkaar. Een Duitse journalist werpt een contrair licht op de voorgeschiedenis.
*
Wie door een scherpe lens naar de oorlog in Oekrane kijkt, heeft al vastgesteld dat die in feite maar weinig te maken heeft met Oekrane zelf. De realiteit is dat we praten over een oorlog tussen Rusland en de NAVO, Europese burgers daar mede de dupe van zijn, en wapenleveranties enkel leiden tot escalatie van het oorlogsgeweld. Na alle propaganda van de westerse media sinds het begin van de oorlog kregen we op de Vlaamse publieke radiozender Radio 1 op 26 april voor het eerst die analyse te horen. Er moet worden geluisterd naar wat de Russen beweegt, men moet begrip hebben voor de Russische bekommernissen over de opschuivende NAVO, aldus KU Leuven emeritus professor en Ruslandkenner Katlijn Malfliet.
*
Russische bodemrijkdommen
*
De uitspraken van professor Malfliet sporen met de artikelen die we sinds het begin van dit jaar op dit platform hebben gepubliceerd. De onderliggende doelstelling van het Westen is om een einde te maken aan de status van Rusland als grote mogendheid. Rusland moet worden opgedeeld. Dat maakt het voor westerse multinationals gemakkelijker om toegang te krijgen tot de Russische bodemrijkdommen. En het gaat om de internationale orde. Het mondiale leiderschap van de VS en zijn ondergeschikte bondgenoten moet worden hersteld. Dat is in Europa, dat droomde van strategische autonomie, al gelukt. Of Oekrane de oorlog verliest en er onnodig slachtoffers vallen aan beide zijden, dat zijn zaken van ondergeschikt belang.


Het doel is Rusland uit te putten, militair en economisch. Daartoe mag de oorlog blijven aanslepen. De Fransen, Turken, Chinezen en Indirs hebben dan aangedrongen op overleg, Washington blijft oorverdovend stil over initiatieven die tot vrede kunnen leiden. De VS beoogt afghanisering van de oorlog. Levering van zware wapens, opdrijven van de sancties, en zware druk op tal van landen om Rusland te boycotten. Nu Oekrane onder druk van Washington weigert ernstig met Rusland te onderhandelen, blijft het voor Rusland niet bij denazificatie, demilitarisering en erkenning van de Krim en de Donbasrepublieken. De Russen sturen nu aan op het realiseren van een Novorossiya in het zuiden van Oekrane, langs de gehele kust van de Zwarte Zee, inclusief Odessa.

Het Westen mag dan de propagandaoorlog tegen Rusland winnen, zo lang de strijd met conventionele wapens wordt gestreden, verliest het militair. Maar het verliest ook financieel: het einde van de dominantie van de Amerikaanse dollar als leidende reservevaluta komt met rappe schreden naderbij.
De houding van het Westen is uiterst cynisch. Het weet heel goed dat Oekrane gedoemd is de strijd te verliezen. De levering van zware wapens kan de uitkomst niet significant veranderen. Elke onafhankelijke militaire analist zal bevestigen dat Oekrane de oorlog niet kan winnen. Het Westen mag dan de propagandaoorlog tegen Rusland winnen, zo lang de strijd met conventionele wapens wordt gestreden, verliest het militair. Maar het verliest ook financieel: het einde van de dominantie van de Amerikaanse dollar als leidende reservevaluta komt met rappe schreden naderbij. En ook politiek moet het Westen incasseren: de overgrote meerderheid van niet-westerse landen zoals China, India, Brazili, het Midden-Oosten en Latijns Amerika weigert Rusland de rug toe te keren.
*
Fascistische dictatuur
*
Ondanks alle censuur ziet de wereld hoe Oekrane is afgegleden van de redelijk functionerende democratie onder Viktor Janoekovitsj tot de fascistische dictatuur van vandaag. Zelensky mag dan verkozen zijn, zijn regering is het resultaat van de bloedige coup van 2014. Onder zijn leiding werden alle oppositiepartijen verboden, leden van de oppositie gekidnapt, vervolgd, opgesloten en gefolterd, hun familieleden bedreigd, hun banktegoeden standrechtelijk geconfisqueerd. De media werden gesloten of genationaliseerd. Elke vrijheid van meningsuiting is uitgesloten. Dat zijn allemaal feiten die we van westerse media niet te horen krijgen. Die houden het bij het autoritaire Rusland en democratische Oekrane.

Nu ook de commandant van het Amerikaanse leger in Europa zegt dat de rug van Rusland moet worden gebroken, kan de conclusie enkel luiden dat de regering-Biden bewust een kernoorlog riskeert.
Op bezoek bij Zelinsky in Kiev verklaarde de Amerikaanse minister van Defensie Lloyd Austin dat de VS partij is in de oorlog. In maart zei president Biden nog dat directe confrontatie tussen de NAVO en Rusland een Derde Wereldoorlog riskeert en dus moet worden voorkomen. Nu ook de commandant van het Amerikaanse leger in Europa zegt dat de rug van Rusland moet worden gebroken, kan de conclusie enkel luiden dat de regering-Biden bewust een kernoorlog riskeert. De wapenleveringen worden opgevoerd, en ook andere landen worden “uitgenodigd” daar hun steentje aan bij te dragen. De VS is de drijvende kracht in een oorlog die erop gericht is Rusland te verlammen, te onderwerpen en haar regering omver te werpen.
*
Docufilm ‘Ukrainian Agony’
*
Nu twee nucleair bewapende grootmachten in het conflict in Oekrane tegenover elkaar staan, laten we de Duitse oorlogscorrespondent Mark Bartalmai in de beklemmende docufilm _‘Ukrainian Agony. The concealed war’_ van 2017 nog eens uitleggen wat aan de oorlog voorafging. De film maakt komaf met de desinformatie, de verzwijging van de feiten, de halve waarheden en regelrechte leugens van westerse media over de oorlog.






https://geopolitiekincontext.wordpress.com/

----------


## Revisor

*Liz Truss risks recklessly inflaming Ukraines war to serve her own ambition*

Simon Jenkins

The foreign secretarys belligerent comments on Russia reduce Ukraine to a pawn in the Conservatives power struggle


Liz Truss speaking at the Lord Mayors Easter banquet at Mansion House, London, 27 April 2022. 

Thu 28 Apr 2022 16.06 BST

The foreign secretary, Liz Truss, is playing with fire. On Wednesday night she described Russias Vladimir Putin as a rogue operator lacking rationality, and with no interest in international norms. As a result, she said: We will keep going further and faster to push Russia out of the whole of Ukraine. She is clearly revelling in her imaginedproxy war on the Russian bear and no one in Whitehall appears able to restrain her.

The use of the word we publicly identifies Britains interests with Kyivs. Truss calls for ever more economic and military aid to be sent to Ukraine, and such aid now teeters on the brink of overt engagement with Russia. She appears to want Russias other dissident neighbours, Moldova and Georgia, to join the alliance. Though Putin is irrational and unreliable, Truss argues that he is susceptible to deterrence and will not react recklessly to her escalating belligerence. She nowhere mentions the risk involved in her desired escalation, let alone the possible compromises of peace. Hers is tabloid diplomacy.

Before his stunt visit to Kyiv this month, Boris Johnson also instructed Volodymyr Zelenskiy not to make any concessions to Putin, a line Truss is clearly seeking to rival. It is not unknown for democratic leaders to play war games to excite their electorates, but this must be the first Tory leadership contest fought on the frontiers of Russia.

It is hard to imagine a more delicate and dangerous time for such antics than now. Ukraine is seeing some of the most appalling atrocities since the second world war and the conflict in the former Yugoslavia. There is no conceivable excuse for what Putin is doing to his neighbour. But the burning issue is not the awfulness of war. It is what can be done to stop it.

It naturally suits a desperate Ukraine to claim the present conflict threatens to spill beyond its borders and into Europe more broadly. In reality,Ukraine has for eight years experienced a separatist conflict. That conflict did not necessitate the involvement of the rest of Europe or the US. But Truss declares that Putin wants to inflict untold further misery across Europe. She offers no evidence for what is a gross and alarmist assumption, with the implied need for western military retaliation.

Putin may be a monster and a liar and we are right to send aid to the people he oppresses, but a strategist should look beyond insults to assess risks and probabilities on the ground. This moment of maximum danger demands all the judgment and skill that narrowly resolved Cuba in 1962. We should remember then that both sides had to climb down.

So far in this dispute, Nato has operated with impressive self-discipline. It has laid down the parameters of its aid to Ukraine and stuck to them. Two decades of highly provocative Nato encirclement of Russia halted at Georgia and Ukraine in the knowledge that going further would permanently inflame Moscow. Nato stayed aloof from Russias Crimea and Donbas occupations. Putins assault on Kyiv this spring was of a different order, but again Nato calibrated its response. It was able to present a united front to Russia while not inviting Moscow to retaliate beyond Ukraines borders.

Neither western sanctions nor military aid to Ukraine appear to have deterred Putin one iota. They have vastly increased the cost to Russia of his invasion, but as western democracies know well, the cost of military adventures doesnt always impact policy. Putin will settle as and when he feels he has reached his military limit, which is why there is good reason for sending Kyiv weapons. It is also a reason for the common humanity of welcoming Ukrainian refugees, which Johnsons immigration policy has hypocritically denied. None of this is a reason for willing the conflict to continue, let alone risking Nato being drawn into the fight. Apart from anything else, a war with Nato would hugely reinforce Putins domestic popularity.

As was indicated in the Minsk negotiations of 2015 and mooted in Istanbul in March, there will have to be compromise if this is not to become an ongoing agony. An eventual deal will have to embrace Ukraines security and a degree of autonomy for Donbas. This will be messy. It cannot award Putin victory but it would probably acknowledge the Russian-ness of Crimea and south-east Ukraine, if not of Odesa. There have been indications that Zelenskiy will accept something of this sort. Yet it is precisely such an outcome that Johnson and Truss now oppose, hoping to boost support from belligerents  and defence lobbyists  within the Tory party.

The cruelties inflicted by states on other states should always be condemned by the wider world. But condemnation is one thing, fighting another. When states interfere in the affairs of others it is usually, if not always, bloody and unsuccessful. Ukraine appears to be approaching what could be a final battle with Russia in the south, possibly followed by stalemate and some sort of settlement. The worst thing Zelenskiy could face is western allies in the US and Britain both led by politicians, Joe Biden and Johnson, who feel they are too weak domestically to support him in the compromises of peace.

Johnson and Truss have not declared that a Ukrainian deal is for Zelenskiy and his people to decide. They want him to keep fighting for as long as it takes for Russia to be utterly defeated. They need a triumph in their proxy war. Meanwhile anyone who disagrees with them can be dismissed as a weakling, a coward or pro-Putin. That this conflict should be hijacked by Britain for a squalid forthcoming leadership contest is sickening.

Simon Jenkins is a Guardian columnist


https://www.theguardian.com/commenti...ervative-power

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_onderwerpen: geschiedenis; complex van oorzaken en gevolgen; agressie tegen Rusland; neo-nazi's_


Annie Lacroix-Riz:  Il y a un contexte historique qui explique que la Russie tait accule 

Robin Delobel (interview), InvestigAction 28 maart 2022


Professeure mrite dHistoire contemporaine  luniversit Paris VII-Denis Diderot, Annie Lacroix-Riz a crit plusieurs livres sur les deux guerres mondiales et les dominations politiques et conomiques. Elle a un oeil avis sur la situation en Ukraine au regard de lhistoire des imprialismes du dbut du 20me sicle et de leur continuation. Ce qui nous est racont trop souvent dans les mdias ne nous permet pas de comprendre le conflit et donc, de chercher une solution pour la paix. Dans cet entretien, elle propose un coup doeil dans le rtroviseur utile pour la comprhension des vnements et de lhistoire rcente de la rgion.

_Dans les mdias, on a limpression que la guerre dUkraine est tombe de nulle part. Que pouvez-vous nous dire sur son contexte historique?_

Tout dabord, les lments historiques sont  peu prs absents de ce quil est difficile de qualifier d analyse  de la situation. Or, il y a deux aspects importants  prendre en compte dans les vnements actuels. Tout dabord, il y a une situation gnrale,  savoir une agression de lOTAN contre la Russie. Ensuite, il y a une espce dobsession contre la Russie  et mme contre la Chine. Cette obsession ne date pas dhier et permet ainsi de relativiser la frnsie anti-Poutine actuelle. Lessentiel de la prsume  analyse occidentale , cest que Poutine est un fou paranoaque et (ou) un nouvel Hitler. Mais la haine contre la Russie et le fait de ne pas supporter que la Russie ait un rle mondial remontent aussi loin que limprialisme amricain.

_Comment expliquez-vous cette obsession?_

Cest une obsession caractristique dun imprialisme dominant qui a t hgmonique pendant la quasi-totalit du 20e sicle. Cet imprialisme ne veut pas perdre son hgmonie, quil est pourtant en train de perdre. En effet, aujourdhui, nous ne sommes plus dans la mme conjoncture que dans les annes 1950 o les tats-Unis reprsentaient 50 % de la production mondiale. La Chine se rapproche du premier rang mondial et a ne plat pas aux tats-Unis. Nous sommes parvenus ces dernires annes  un moment particulirement aigu dans laffrontement, marqu par une srie dagressions ahurissantes.
La Russie est galement vise. Nous avons limpression quil y aurait une sorte de rancune contre les bolcheviks, mais il faut savoir que cette russophobie de limprialisme amricain a commenc  lre tsariste et quelle sest poursuivie aprs, y compris aprs la dissolution de lUnion sovitique. Les engagements pris par les tats-Unis de ne pas avancer militairement dans la zone ex-sovitique ont ainsi t tous viols. De 1991  fvrier 2022, nous sommes donc arrivs  un moment o la perspective pour la Russie de voir lOtan  ses portes et lUkraine nuclarise est devenue une ralit immdiate.

_Quelle est la place de lUkraine dans les affrontements entre puissances imprialistes?_

LUkraine est indissociable de lhistoire de la Russie depuis le haut Moyen-ge. La Russie avec toutes ses richesses naturelles est une caverne dAli Baba et lUkraine a t son plus beau joyau : cest une source tout  fait extraordinaire de charbon, de fer et de tant dautres ressources minrales, et un formidable grenier  bl et autres crales. Ce qui a attir les convoitises depuis longtemps.
Pour nous en tenir  la priode imprialiste (depuis les annes 1880), nous pouvons dire que cest lAllemagne qui sest dans un premier temps intresse  lUkraine. Avant la guerre de 1914, le Reich allemand avait dcid, pour contrler lempire russe, de sassurer la matrise de ses  marches  les plus dveloppes, lUkraine et les tats baltes. Pendant le conflit, lAllemagne a fait de ces tats et de lUkraine un vritable fief militaire, la base de son assaut contre lempire russe. Durant la Premire Guerre mondiale, si lAllemagne a chou sur le front occidental ds 1917, on ne peut pas en dire autant du front oriental, quelle a domin jusqu sa dfaite. Et, alors mme que, depuis janvier 1918, la Russie frachement sovitique subissait lagression supplmentaire de toutes les autres puissances imprialistes (14 pays lont envahie sans dclaration de guerre), Berlin a russi  lui a imposer, en mars 1918, le trait de Brest-Litovsk, qui lui confisquait lUkraine. La dfaite de lAllemagne  la fin de la Premire Guerre mondiale ne la lui a pas rendue, vu la guerre mene sur son sol par les  Allis , appuys sur tous les lments anti-bolcheviks, russes et ukrainiens.

_LUkraine a alors connu une courte indpendance_

De 1918  1920, il y a en effet eu une courte priode d indpendance  folklorique, sur fond dagression des armes blanches (pogromistes) de Denikine, et du pogromiste Petlioura, officiellement  indpendantiste  et alli  la Pologne (qui lorgnait sur toute lUkraine occidentale). LUkraine demeurait alors la cible du Reich, qui y avait pris la succession de lempire autrichien, puis  austro-hongrois  des Habsbourg, possesseurs de la Galicie orientale,  lOuest de lUkraine, depuis les partages de la Pologne. Cette tutelle germanique a offert une base prcieuse daffaiblissement de la Russie et du slavisme orthodoxe, depuis lpoque des Habsbourg, avec pour instrument majeur luniatisme, dirig par le Vatican.

_Quel rle jouait le Vatican?_

Luniatisme catholique, support idologique de la conqute germanique, avait sduit une partie des populations de lOuest ukrainien, grce  son apparence formelle trs proche de lorthodoxie. Cet instrument de la conqute autrichienne a t pris en main par lAllemagne  lre imprialiste : le Vatican, comprenant quil ne pouvait plus compter sur lempire catholique moribond, sest dfinitivement assujetti au puissant Reich protestant au dbut du 20e sicle, y compris en Ukraine.
Dans lentre-deux-guerres, lUkraine a donc tenu un rle dcisif au sein de lalliance entre lAllemagne et le Vatican, que Berlin a charg de lespionnage militaire, via les clercs uniates. Nous pouvons observer comment sest organise alors la tentative de conqute de lUkraine, consacre par la signature du Concordat du Reich de juillet 1933. Un de ses deux articles secrets stipulait que lAllemagne et le Vatican seraient allis dans la prise de possession de lUkraine, qui tait un des principaux buts de la guerre de lAllemagne, tant durant la Premire Guerre mondiale que durant la Deuxime. Lassaut militaire, loccupation et lexploitation conomique seraient dvolus  lAllemagne, la  rechristianisation  catholique au Vatican.

_Les tats-Unis taient galement intresss_ 

LUkraine est un enjeu majeur en elle-mme, mais cest aussi la voie daccs vers le Caucase, trs riche en ptrole. Les tats-Unis se sont associs  limprialisme allemand pour pntrer en Russie et notamment en Ukraine aprs la fin de la Premire Guerre mondiale. En 1930, tous les imprialismes rvaient de se goinfrer sur la riche Ukraine. Dans mon livre Aux origines du carcan europen, jai montr comment Roman Dmovski, homme politique polonais dextrme droite, avait parfaitement analys, en 1930,  la question ukrainienne . Il crivait que les grands imprialismes voulaient tous manger lUkraine avec, au sommet, les deux les plus fbrilement attels  la tche : lallemand et lamricain. Il disait aussi que si on arrachait lUkraine  la Russie, on ferait delle un pays purement  consommateur , oblig dacheter ses produits industriels ailleurs. Elle ne pourrait jamais supporter une pareille perte, ajoutait-il.

_a na pas fonctionn, lUkraine est reste au sein de lUnion sovitique. Mais il y avait tout de mme un nationalisme ukrainien, non?_

Le nationalisme ukrainien a dabord t allemand puis amricain (ou plutt les deux), parce quil navait aucune capacit relle dindpendance : le Reich le finanait avant 1914, et na jamais cess depuis. En fait, ces gens qui clamaient vouloir lUkraine  indpendante  (Bandera plus que certains des siens, qui ne faisaient mme pas semblant de la rclamer  immdiatement ) appartenaient tous  luniatisme qui dans lentre-deux-guerres, et pendant toute la Deuxime Guerre mondiale, sest confondu avec le nazisme.
Difficile de ne pas faire le lien avec ces mouvements que lon trouve aujourdhui : le bataillon Azov, Pravy Sektor, etc., sont les hritiers directs et revendiqus du mouvement autonomiste ukrainien de lentre-deux-guerres, qui a vu la cration, ds 1929, du mouvement bandriste. Appel  Organisation des Ukrainiens nationalistes  (OUN), il a t entirement financ par le Reich de Weimar puis dHitler (aprs que  lautonomisme  eut t subventionn par le Reich wilhelminien).

_Comment ce mouvement sest-il dvelopp?_

Le mouvement de Stepan Bandera, dsormais  hros national  officiel de lUkraine tatique, et auquel le bataillon Azov et autres groupements pronazis rendent constamment hommage, sest dploy  partir de 1929 dans lUkraine polonaise et dans lUkraine slovaque. Il ntait pas prsent dans Ukraine sovitique et orthodoxe. Les  banderistes , comme les autres courants du  nationalisme ukrainien , taient antijuifs, antirusses, et aussi violemment anti-polonais. Ils sattaquaient aussi radicalement aux Ukrainiens non-autonomistes et aux Ukrainiens qui taient rests proches de la Russie.

Ces bandes dauxiliaires de police des Allemands, ds 1939 en Pologne occupe, puis  partir du 22 juin 1941, dans lURSS occupe, ont form une  arme dite dinsurrection, lUPA. Ces 150  200 000 criminels de guerre ont massacr sans distinction des centaines de milliers de leurs  ennemis  : les juifs, les Ukrainiens fidles au rgime sovitique, les Russes et les Polonais, quils hassaient autant que les autres. Pour ne prendre que lexemple des Polonais, entre 70 000 et 100 000 civils ont t tus par les milices banderistes durant la guerre. Largument de propagande en vogue selon lequel ltat polonais a accueilli chaleureusement les Ukrainiens  voisins , sentimentalement si proches, est,  la lumire de cette longue histoire criminelle (commence avant-guerre), grotesque.
En 1944, lorsque lUnion sovitique a repris le contrle de lensemble de lUkraine, Lvov comprise (en juillet), 120 000 de ces criminels de guerre ont fui en Allemagne. Les tats-Unis les ont utiliss  leur arrive au printemps 1945.
Un ouvrage sur la question, accessible en ligne en anglais, Hitlers Shadow, a t publi par deux historiens amricains. Il est dautant plus intressant que ses deux auteurs sont des historiens agrs par le dpartement dtat, avec lequel ils travaillent officiellement sur lhistoire de lextermination des juifs : Richard Breitman et Norman J.W. Goda. Ils ont montr comment les Etats-Unis, ds leur arrive en Allemagne  partir du printemps 1945, avaient rcupr tous les criminels de guerre, Allemands ou non. Une partie des banderistes est reste en Allemagne, dans les zones occidentales, essentiellement en zone amricaine, avec un gros regroupement  Munich. Une autre a t accueillie  bras ouverts aux tats-Unis, via la CIA, au mpris des lois sur limmigration, et une autre encore est reste en Ukraine occidentale.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Ce dernier groupe, fort de plusieurs dizaines de milliers dhommes, a men une guerre inexpiable contre lUnion sovitique : entre lt 1944 et le dbut des annes 1950, il a assassin 35 000 fonctionnaires civils et militaires, avec un soutien financier allemand et tasunien, particulirement marqu depuis 1947-1948. Un excellent historien germano-polonais, Grzegorz Rossolinski-Liebe, a dmontr que le banderisme demeurait aujourdhui un vivier pronazi inextinguible : les nombreux hritiers de Bandera vouent une haine gale aux Polonais, aux Russes, aux juifs et aux Ukrainiens qui ne sont pas fascistes. Inutile de prciser que ce chercheur a eu de gros soucis de censure depuis la rvolution orange de 2004, et plus encore  lre Maidan, dautant plus que sa thse tudiait comment, depuis 1943, les banderistes staient fabriqu une lgende de  rsistance aux nazis  autant quaux rouges et aux juifs. Lgende bien utile pour figurer dans le palmars des groupements  dmocratiques  soutenus par Washington.

_Quelles ont t les consquences de cette collusion?_

Parmi les criminels de guerre chaleureusement accueillis aux tats-Unis, les intellectuels ont beaucoup compt. Ils ont t recruts en quantit, depuis 1948, par les universits amricaines, celles de lIvy League en tte, dont Harvard et Columbia. Dans les  centres de recherche sur la Russie , qui ont prolifr depuis 1946-1947, ils ont particip, avec leurs collgues amricains prestigieux, parce que bien-pensants,  une guerre idologique frntique contre la Russie. Cest notamment dans ce cadre qua t diffuse la lgende de  lHolodomor , dont les pripties scandent depuis lors les tapes dcisives de la conqute de lUkraine. Cette  recherche  et cet  enseignement , dploys depuis plus de 70 ans, et rpandus en masse, grands mdias aidant, au fil des dcennies dans lEurope amricaine, ont littralement  pourri  les connaissances  occidentales  sur lhistoire de lUkraine (et, plus largement, sur celle de lURSS).

Les soutiens politiques de lEuromaidan, avatar de ces innombrables rvolutions colores des vingt dernires annes, ont form lpine dorsale de 2014, passant alliance avec des oligarques qui avaient depuis 1991 accapar toutes les richesses de lUkraine. Prcisons que ce type de pillage nest pas propre  la Russie de Poutine, on lobserve dans la quasi-totalit des pays issus de lUnion sovitique. En Ukraine, les oligarques se sont appuys sur ces lments hritiers du banderisme. Ltat ukrainien de Porochenko et de ses successeurs depuis 2014 sappuie ouvertement sur ces mouvements nazis que les tats-Unis ont chauffs en leur sein, sans rpit depuis 1944-1945.

Les tats-Unis avaient en effet comme programme explicite, codifi en juin 1948 dans le cadre de la CIA, de liquider purement et simplement, non seulement la zone dinfluence sovitique mais ltat sovitique mme. Cest sous administration dmocrate que sest mise en place la politique de refoulement ou  roll back  visant  craser le communisme partout o il tait install (et de lempcher de sinstaller en tout lieu de la zone dinfluence amricaine). Comme toute une srie de travaux historiques lont dmontr, y compris des travaux de chercheurs amricains trs lis  lappareil dtat et trs antisovitiques, ce programme a t dfinitivement mis en uvre avec la CIA ds sa naissance, en juillet 1947.

Nous pouvons en saisir toute lampleur  travers le texte de fvrier 1952 dArmand Brard, diplomate franais en poste  Bonn, que je cite in extenso dans Aux origines du Carcan europen. Brard prophtisait que la Russie, si affaiblie par la guerre allemande dattrition conduite contre elle de 1941  1945 (27  30 millions de mort, lURSS dEurope dvaste) allait capituler sous les coups de boutoir des tats-Unis et de lAllemagne dAdenauer, officiellement pardonne pour ses crimes et rarme jusquaux dents. Moscou finirait par cder toute lEurope centrale et orientale qui constituait sa  zone dinfluence  et qui avait fait lobjet de  changements fondamentaux, de nature en particulier dmocratique, qui, depuis 1940, sont intervenus dans lEst de lEurope. Ce sont les mots mmes de ce diplomate pourtant fort  occidental . Et la date de 1940 se rfre  la sovitisation dalors des tats baltes et dune partie de la Roumanie et de la Pologne, tous plus fascistes les uns que les autres.

_Il a tout de mme fallu attendre quelques annes._

Aprs 1945, ce genre de projet exigeait du temps, le gouvernement sovitique tant moins antipathique  son peuple et aux peuples alentour que lhistoire de propagande  occidentale  ne le clame. Mais il a t men avec une continuit remarquable et des moyens financiers normes. Toute la population tait vise, mais une attention particulire fut accorde aux lites tatiques et intellectuelles du pays quil importait prioritairement de dtacher de ltat sovitique. Leffort sest considrablement acclr aprs la victoire amricaine de 1989, et avec une efficacit accrue, alors que la Russie connaissait une dcennie de dcrpitude complte. Il faut rappeler que sous Eltsine, les puissances trangres, tats-Unis au premier chef, y ont fait la loi, lconomie vendue  lencan sest effondre, la population a baiss de 0,5% par an (de faon dramatique en Sibrie et en Extrme-Orient), et lesprance de vie de la population russe avait en 1994 drastiquement chut (de prs de dix ans pour les hommes).

Pendant ces annes, le travail de termite germano-amricain que Breitman et Goda ont dcrit pour les annes 1945-1990 (car les Allemands y ont t troitement associs) sest videmment intensifi. Certes, le National Endowment for Democracy (NED), cher  Victoria Nuland, minence des administrations de Bush puis de tous ses successeurs dmocrates, Biden inclus, vient deffacer de son site ses dossiers du financement, jusqualors publics, au moins en partie, de la scession de lUkraine, puis de son insertion dans lappareil dagression contre la Russie. Mais le site du dpartement dtat na pas censur laveu du 13 dcembre 2013 de la sous-secrtaire dtat Nuland, dame des bonnes uvres de Maidan, si prsente  Kiev en fvrier 2014, devant le Congrs : elle y a firement dclar que depuis la chute de lURSS (1991), les tats-Unis avaient investi plus de 5 milliards de dollars pour assister lUkraine. Il sagissait, certes, dassurer la mainmise dfinitive sur le pactole ukrainien, agricole et industriel, objectif final de cette longue croisade. Mais aussi de faire entrer ce pays dans lOtan, dont sont dj membres presque tous les pays de lancienne zone dinfluence sovitique et plusieurs des anciennes rpubliques sovitiques. Laveu en a t fait depuis de nombreuses annes. Il a t clairement raffirm par la  la charte de partenariat stratgique tats-UnisUkraine signe le 10 novembre 2021 par le secrtaire dtat amricain Antony Blinken et le ministre ukrainien des affaires trangres Dmytro Kuleba  : cest la formulation quaffiche firement le Parlement europen de Strasbourg dans sa  Rsolution du 16 dcembre 2021 sur la situation  la frontire ukrainienne et dans les territoires de lUkraine occups par la Russie .

Dsormais, il convenait de mettre au plus tt Moscou  5 minutes des bombes atomiques entreposes depuis les origines du Pacte atlantique (parfois depuis le dbut des annes 1950) dans les pays membres de lOTAN. Ctait exacerber le contentieux des misres infliges par lUkraine de Maidan aux populations du Donbass, en violation caractrise des accords de Minsk. Sur ces misres et sur cette violation daccords dont Paris et Berlin se sont ports  garants , la propagande occidentale a t muette de 2014  fvrier 2022.
La conjoncture historique longue et les dveloppements intervenus depuis 1989, srieusement aggravs depuis 2014, ont accul la Russie. Tous les observateurs raisonnables exposent quelle a dclench la guerre contre lUkraine, le 24 fvrier 2022, pousse dans ses derniers retranchements. Cette tape rappelle celle que lUnion sovitique a franchie fin 1939.

_Que voulez-vous dire par l ?_

Cest un lment essentiel.  la fin de lanne 1939, lUnion sovitique a sincrement tent de ngocier avec la Finlande, prsente par les archives historiques et militaires comme une pure et simple allie de lAllemagne nazie. Celle-ci y avait install depuis 1935 une srie darodromes militaires, bases dattaque de lURSS de fait cdes  lAllemagne, et qui ont effectivement servi pendant la guerre  lagression allemande contre lURSS. Moscou a discut en vain pendant des semaines avec la Finlande nagure sise dans lempire russe, mais devenue en 1918-1919 un pays-cl du  cordon sanitaire  antibolchevique. Les Sovitiques lui demandaient dchanger une partie de son territoire pour crer une zone tampon de dfense solide autour de Leningrad contre un territoire (sovitique) plus vaste. Les discussions ont chou, sur la pression de lAllemagne et de lensemble des pays  dmocratiques  qui, comme le dclara alors un diplomate fasciste italien, rvaient d une Sainte Alliance  gnrale contre les Soviets.

LURSS a envahi la Finlande le 30 novembre 1939. Elle a d affronter une propagande du type de celle actuellement diffuse et des sanctions (dont une viction de la Socit des Nations, acquise  lunanimit le 14 dcembre suivant). Il ntait question que du monstre sovitique contre la pauvre petite Finlande, et le Vatican du pronazi Pie XII fut aussi chavir que lactuel pape sur  les fleuves de sang  ukrainiens. La  guerre dhiver , dans un pays-cl du  cordon sanitaire  o la population avait t  chauffe   blanc contre le communisme et lURSS depuis plus de vingt ans, a t terrible.

Pniblement, lArme rouge a finalement vaincu la Finlande. Et le 12 mars 1940, laccord pass a donn  Helsinki ce que Moscou avait dj propos en 1939, ni plus ni moins, et a incontestablement protg Leningrad de linvasion. Il est significatif que la campagne actuelle de propagande voue aux gmonies la longue priode de neutralit que la Finlande daprs-guerre a observe, aprs que la Finlande pronazie eut, comme prvu, pass la guerre aux cts de lAllemagne

_Cela vous rappelle donc la situation actuelle en Ukraine?_

Oui, si on sen tient aux faits historiques et quon ne se limite pas  affirmer que nous sommes face  un monstre fou. Je lis aujourdhui dans des ptitions ou des journaux de rfrence que Poutine met  feu et  sang une Europe jusqualors calme et tranquille. Mais on na pas entendu ces intellectuels massivement recruts par la grande presse et dchans contre le  nouvel Hitler  protester et manifester contre les centaines de milliers de morts des bombardements amricains et europens en Irak, en Libye, en Afghanistan, en Syrie. Les mmes qui maudissent Poutine ont trouv excellents les 78 jours de bombardements contre Belgrade et le  nouvel Hitler  Milosevic. La comparaison, notons-le, a t applique  tous les  ennemis  que sest forgs lOccident depuis la nationalisation par Nasser du canal de Suez.

Je nai pas non plus souvenir de lindignation sonore de ces nouveaux antinazis  propos des 500 000 enfants morts en Irak, par manque de nourriture et de soins mdicaux, consquence immdiate du blocus anglo-amricain, enfants dont le sacrifice  valait la peine  selon lancienne secrtaire dtat dmocrate Madeleine Albright rcemment dcde. Quest-ce que ce systmatique deux poids, deux mesures, appliqu aussi aux populations martyrises du Donbass, que Poutine est accus davoir instrumentalises pendant huit ans contre la si sympathique Ukraine ?

Cette guerre, si regrettable quelle soit, tait annonce de longue date, et les voix raisonnables de militaires, de diplomates, duniversitaires,  lOuest, qui nont accs  aucun grand organe, priv ou tatique dit  dinformation , sont catgoriques sur les responsabilits exclusives, et de longue date, des tats-Unis dans le dclenchement du conflit quils ont rendu invitable.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_Comment les choses vont-elles selon vous ?_

Je ne me prononce pas sur lavenir, les historiens nayant pas  jouer les prvisionnistes, surtout vu linformation, excrable, dont ils disposent actuellement. Mais je suis en droit daffirmer que les tats-Unis sont la puissance imprialiste dont les guerres dagression ont, depuis la fin de la Deuxime Guerre mondiale, accumul des millions de morts. Je recommande dailleurs louvrage traduit de William Blum, ancien fonctionnaire de la CIA (ce sont les meilleurs analystes), qui a tabli la stricte chronologie des crimes commis par les tats-Unis contre une foule dtats qualifis de  voyous .

La Russie na pas toujours t considre comme telle par  lOuest , du temps de la  Grande alliance  et de  loncle Joe  (Joseph Staline). Jusquaux dernires dcennies de propagande  occidentale  unilatrale sur la libration de lEurope grce au seul dbarquement amricain de juin 1944, il tait largement reconnu que seule lArme rouge avait vaincu la Wehrmacht, et  quel prix ! Selon des estimations rcentes, les tats-Unis ont eu  dplorer pendant la Deuxime Guerre mondiale moins de 300.000 morts au total, sur les fronts du Pacifique et dEurope, tous morts militaires. Jai rappel plus haut le bilan monstrueux des pertes sovitiques : 10 millions de victimes militaires, 17  20 millions de victimes civiles.
Jusquici, la Russie, sovitique ou pas, na pas sem les ruines dans des guerres extrieures. Elle a fait lobjet de lagression ininterrompue des grandes puissances imprialistes depuis janvier 1918. Je ne dis pas a parce que je suis un suppt de Poutine. Tous les documents darchives vont dans ce sens, les diplomates et les militaires occidentaux sont les premiers  le savoir et  ladmettre dans leur correspondance non destine  la publication. Cest--dire le type de documentation que je dpouille depuis plus de cinquante ans. Je ne fais, via mes travaux et dans le jugement sur la prsente conjoncture, que mon mtier dhistorienne.





_Professor Lacroix-Riz, Universit Paris VII-Denis Diderot_

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_onderwerpen: geschiedenis; complex van oorzaken en gevolgen; agressie tegen Rusland; neo-nazi's_

_Het volgende stuk is een vertaalde, 'licht gederigeerde en becommentarieerde samenvatting' van het vorige stuk. (Dat commentaar van de vertaler laat ik (deels) weer weg. Zijn werkwijze heeft het nadeel dat de oorspronkelijke text en zijn commentaar hier en daar door elkaar lopen.)_


De historische context van de jacht op Rusland

Paul Lookman / Geopolitiek in context 7 april 2022


Op het Franse internetplatform _InvestigAction_, een collectief van journalisten, videografen en grafisch ontwerpers, verscheen een interview van de Belgische onafhankelijke journalist Robin Delobel met Annie Lacroix-Riz, emeritus hoogleraar hedendaagse geschiedenis aan de universiteit van Parijs VII-Denis Diderot. Lacroix-Riz, die verschillende boeken heeft geschreven over de twee wereldoorlogen, plaatst de situatie in Oekrane in de context van de geschiedenis van het imperialisme vanaf de 20e eeuw. Ze is kritisch over het narratief van de klassieke westerse media over dit onderwerp, kritiek die aansluit op onze artikelen sinds het begin van dit jaar. Met toestemming van de _InvestigAction_-redactie volgt hieronder een licht geredigeerde en becommentarieerde samenvatting van haar uiteenzetting.

De oorlog in Oekrane vloeit voort uit de NAVO-agressie tegen Rusland en de obsessie in het Westen over alles wat Rusland, en zelfs China, betreft. Het Westen schildert Poetin af als een paranode gek en een nieuwe Hitler. Maar de haat tegen Rusland en de rancune dat Rusland een rol op het wereldtoneel speelt, gaat zo ver terug als het VS-imperialisme. De VS probeert zich krampachtig vast te houden aan zijn mondiale hegemonie. Maar de wereld is veranderd. China dreigt de VS economisch in te halen. Vandaar de confrontatie met China. Maar ook Rusland is doelwit. De russofobie van het Amerikaanse imperialisme dateert van het tsaristische tijdperk, maar verdween niet met de ontbinding van de Sovjet-Unie.

*Toegangsweg naar de olierijke Kaukasus*

Om de problemen tussen Rusland en het Westen in een historische context te plaatsen, kan men teruggaan tot de Russische inval in Oekrane op 24 februari 2022, tot de Maidan-revolutie van februari 2014 die Yanukovych ten val bracht, of het einde van de tweede wereldoorlog. Lacroix-Riz gaat in het interview zelfs terug tot de middeleeuwen toen de onlosmakelijke verbondenheid van Oekrane met de geschiedenis van Rusland begon. Het zou te ver voeren al die informatie hier te herhalen. Genteresseerden kunnen die terugvinden in het interview zelf. Wel essentieel is te wijzen op de geostrategische ligging van Oekrane als toegangsweg naar de olierijke Kaukasus, en het land dus per definitie voortdurend een begeerlijke prooi was in voornamelijk Amerikaanse en Duitse ogen.

Toen de Amerikanen in 1945 Duitsland binnentrokken, ontfermden ze zich over alle Duitse en Oekraense oorlogsmisdadigers. Een deel van de banderisten bleef in Duitsland, anderen werden in de VS met open armen ontvangen of bleven in Oekrane. De laatste groep, tienduizenden man sterk, voerde een onverzoenlijke oorlog tegen de Sovjet-Unie: tussen de zomer van 1944 en het begin van de jaren vijftig brachten ze met steun van Duitse en Amerikaanse financiers 35.000 ambtenaren en militair personeel om het leven. Het banderisme is nog altijd een pro-nazi-broedplaats. Aanhangers haten Polen, Russen, Joden en Oekraense niet-fascisten. Sinds 1943 positioneren zij zich als tegenstanders van nazis, Roden en joden. Ziedaar n van de democratische groepen die Washington steunt.

*Verhitte ideologische oorlog tegen Rusland*

De groep oorlogsmisdadigers die in VS welkom waren, telde veel intellectuelen. Die kregen een leerstoel op topuniversiteiten zoals Harvard en Columbia. In het kader van Rusland-research namen ze samen met Amerikaanse collegas deel aan een verhitte ideologische oorlog tegen Rusland. De politieke aanhangers van Euromaidan, de vlag waaronder de kleurenrevoluties van de afgelopen twintig jaar hebben plaatsgevonden, vormden de ruggengraat van de Oekraense revolutie van 2014. Deze lieden hebben een bedenkelijke alliantie gevormd met de oligarchen die sinds 1991 alle rijkdom van Oekrane monopoliseren. Sinds 2014 steunen Oekraense regeringen openlijk op deze nazi-bewegingen, groepen die de VS sinds het einde van de Tweede Wereldoorlog voortdurend heeft aangemoedigd.

Binnen de CIA bestond er sinds 1948 een programma om zowel de Sovjet-invloedszone als de Sovjet-Unie zelf om zeep te helpen. Onder Democratische regeringen moest het communisme overal ter wereld worden geliquideerd. En het ging er hard aan toe. De in Bonn gestationeerde Franse diplomaat Armand Brard voorspelde dat Rusland zou capituleren onder het geweld van de Verenigde Staten en het Duitsland van Adenauer. Dat was officieel vergiffenis geschonken voor zijn oorlogsverleden en vervolgens tot de tanden herbewapend. De Sovjet-Unie was in de periode 1941-1945 door de Duitse uitputtingsoorlog enorm verzwakt: 27 tot 30 miljoen Russen verloren het leven, en het Europese deel van de USSR was verwoest.

*Verloedering*

Maar de Sovjetregering bleek voor zijn bevolking en voor zijn omgeving toch minder onsympathiek dan het Westen lief was. Het Amerikaanse anti-Sovjetproject werd ijverig en consequent volgehouden, en voorzien van ruime financile middelen. Na de val van de Sovjet-Unie in 1989 kreeg het project extra wind in de zeilen omdat het nieuwe Rusland tien jaar lang compleet verloederde. Onder Jeltsin maakte het buitenland de wet, werd het bedrijfsleven aan de meestbiedende verkocht, stortte de economie in, kromp de bevolking jaarlijks met 0,5%, en daalde de levensverwachting drastisch.

[...]

Onze kwaliteitskranten houden ons voor dat we met Poetin tegenover een waanzinnig monster staan. Dat dit monster een sereen, een vredig Europa in brand steekt. Maar hebben deze intellectuelen, die zich ongegeneerd voor het karretje van Angelsaksische geopolitieke belangen laten spannen en laten gebruiken als aanvalshond tegen de nieuwe Hitler, zich met de pen of in de microfoon ooit opgewonden over de honderdduizenden doden door Amerikaanse en Europese bombardementen op Irak, Libi, Afghanistan, Syri, ? De lieden die Poetin aanvallen, vonden het 78 dagen durende bombardement op Belgrado en de nieuwe Hitler Milosevic prima. Het is een vergelijking die steevast wordt gemaakt voor vijanden die het Westen in het leven heeft geroepen sinds Nassers nationalisatie van het Suezkanaal.

*Systematische dubbele moraal*

Niemand zal zich de verontwaardiging van deze lieden herinneren over de 500.000 kinderen die in Irak stierven door gebrek aan voedsel en medische zorg, een gevolg van de Anglo-Amerikaanse blokkade. Kinderen wier offer het waard was voor de recent gestorven voormalige Amerikaanse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Madeleine Albright, [...] Hoe moeten we aankijken tegen deze systematische dubbele moraal, die ook wordt toegepast op de gefolterde bevolking van Donbas, met de beschuldiging dat Poetin hen al acht jaar gebruikt tegen het o zo sympathieke Oekrane?

Alle beloftes ten spijt is de NAVO naar het oosten opgeschoven, zelfs tot de Russische grens. Dat aanvaardt geen enkele grote mogendheid. Toen het Westen weigerde daarover te onderhandelen, stond Rusland begin 2022 tegenover een agressief westers militair bondgenootschap en een potentieel nucleair buurland Oekrane. De oorlog, hoe bedroevend ook, stond in de sterren geschreven. Nuchtere analisten zeggen dat de VS deze oorlog heeft uitgelokt. Het is misschien niet aan historici om te voorspellen hoe de oorlog afloopt, maar zij hebben wel het recht om de miljoenen slachtoffers sinds de Tweede Wereldoorlog van Amerikaans oorlogsgeweld aan te klagen.

*Agressie van grote imperialistische westerse mogendheden*

Rusland, noch de USSR, heeft ooit dood en verderf gezaaid in oorlogen met het buitenland. Omgekeerd heeft Rusland sinds januari 1918 moeten afrekenen met ononderbroken agressie van grote imperialistische westerse mogendheden. Iemand als emeritus hoogleraar Annie Lacroix-Riz die dat aan de orde stelt, verdient niet het etiket handlanger van Poetin. Westerse diplomaten en militairen zijn de eersten die haar duiding _off the record_ bevestigen. De geschiedenis is onloochenbaar.

Tot hier het indrukwekkende relaas van Lacroix-Riz op InvestigAction (https://www.investigaction.net/fr/an...etait-acculee/), dat we aanvullen met het laatste, zorgelijke, nieuws over de oorlog.

(...)

----------


## Revisor

Als je het in google translate gooit, krijg je een bijna perfecte vertaling. Je hoeft hoogstens een regel of 4 een beetje aan te passen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_onderwerpen: historie; complex van oorzaken en gevolgen; agressie, proxy oorlog VS tegen Rusland; interne politiek VS; relatie Oekrane - Rusland; coup 2014 tegen Yanukovych; politiek Rusland_


Stephen F. Cohen, Aaron Mate (interview)  Adam Schiffs Russia-bashing is unhinged and dangerous 

The Grayzone 28 jan. 2020

Scholar and author Stephen F. Cohen says that Adam Schiffs Russia-bashing during the Trump impeachment trial is ignorant and debased.

At the impeachment trial of Donald Trump, chief Democratic prosecutor Adam Schiff has claimed that the US is arming Ukraine so that we can fight Russia over there so we dont have to fight Russia here and called Russia a wounded, dangerous animal.






Informatie uit de voorgeschiedenis. Veel gegevens. Vergroot kennis en inzicht.

bijv., Obama zond geen wapens naar Oekrane (5:20)

Wie is Adam Schiff?
 VS parlementslid, vanuit Californi, _Democratic Party_;
 stemde voor VS invasie in Irak en had daar later spijt van;
 voorzitter _US House Permanent Select Committee on Intelligence_;
 hoofdrol bij onderzoek naar russische inmening in VS presidentsverkieziengen 2016;
 geeft proxy oorlog tegen Rusland openlijk toe (4:40, 4:58)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_onderwerp: Rand-handleiding voor proxy war VS tegen Rusland_



De Rand-handleiding voor de proxy war tegen Rusland is besproken in post #84.
De Rand-debielen hebben er een samenvatting van gemaakt.




Professor Atilio Born, politieke wetenschappen en sociologie, Universiteit van Buenos Aires, bespreekt de Rand-handleiding in een interview met Carlos Pronzato en Lois Prez Leira in _El Argentino_ (27 april 2022).

De Wereld Morgen publiceerde een ingekorte vertaling (5 mei 2022).


Atilio Born: De oorlog tussen Oekrane en Rusland is gecreerd in Amerikaanse denktank

Een groot deel van wat de voorbije twee maanden is gebeurd n.a.v. de invasie in Oekrane komt bijna woord voor woord voor in een rapport dat drie jaar geleden is opgesteld door RAND, een Amerikaanse denktank die dicht aanleunt bij het Witte Huis. De vooraanstaande Argentijnse intellectueel Atilio Boron ploos dit rapport uit en geeft zijn bevindingen weer in een interview. 

_Wat is uw mening over het conflict tussen Rusland en Oekrane?_

Allereerst ben ik geschokt door deze tragedie. Wat er in Oekrane gebeurt, is afschuwelijk. Maar er bestaat een risico om bij die eerste indruk te blijven en niet meer te vragen naar de oorzaken van dit alles. Hoe is het zo ver gekomen?

Er was heel wat discussie toen de oorlog begon. Bij de publieke opinie is het idee ontstaan dat er een agressorland is en een land dat is aangevallen. Zoals in een film is er een slechterik, de heer Poetin, en een held of een soort Hollywood-kerel, Zelenski.

Maar als je dieper in gaat op het probleem, dan zie je dat het een totaal ander karakter heeft. Rusland stond op het punt te worden aangevallen door de NAVO. Het plan was reeds uitgewerkt in een zeer belangrijk document van de Amerikaanse RAND Corporation, gevestigd in Santa Monica (Californi).

_Wat is RAND Corporation en wat is haar doel?_

RAND is een enorme denktank, met meer dan 1.800 sociale wetenschappers en administratief personeel. Zij stelden in 2019 een document op, maar dat bleef onopgemerkt omdat het vertrouwelijk was, uitsluitend bestemd voor gebruik van de VS autoriteiten. Maar een samenvatting ervan lekte uit naar de pers en veroorzaakte een schandaal, dat snel in de doofpot werd gestopt.

Het rapport beschrijft de strategie om Rusland aan te zetten tot oorlog met Oekrane. Met andere woorden, het idee was om Rusland te dwingen, met een reeks provocaties, zodat het geen andere keuze zou hebben dan te reageren en te zeggen: Tot hier, dit is de rode lijn, en als je die overschrijdt zullen we aanvallen.

Dit is in 2019 neergeschreven en werd in 2022 bijna letterlijk uitgevoerd, zoals blijkt bij lezing van het document, waarvan de titel luidt: Overextending and unbalancing Russia (Rusland overbelasten en uit evenwicht brengen).

Dit document is werkelijk indrukwekkend, omdat het alle stappen specificeert die moeten worden ondernomen om Rusland tot oorlog te laten overgaan. Bijvoorbeeld door het opvoeren van economische sancties, het planten van dodelijke wapens (sic) in Oekrane via de NAVO, het verhinderen dat Rusland gas en olie verkoopt aan Europese landen en ervoor zorgen dat de VS hun eigen gas aan de Europeanen verkopen.

Daarnaast wordt aanbevolen om alle Russische banden met Europa te verbreken, een einde te maken aan de neutraliteit van landen als Zweden en Finland en vele andere dwangmaatregelen te nemen.

Met andere woorden: alles wat de afgelopen twee maanden is gebeurd, was al in 2019 geschreven. Het is als een filmscript, een script dat stap voor stap is uitgevoerd.

Het doel was heel duidelijk. Rusland was reeds van de Oostzee tot de Zwarte Zee omringd door landen die hadden toegestaan dat er militaire bases van de NAVO werden genstalleerd die waren uitgerust met massavernietigingswapens. Wit-Rusland, dat een trouwe bondgenoot van Rusland is, stond dit niet toe.

Maar het belangrijkste is Oekrane, dat een soort wig is die Russisch grondgebied binnendringt. Dat was de rode lijn die volgens Poetin niet mocht worden overschreden om redenen van militaire techniek en nationale veiligheid: de installatie van VS grond-luchtraketten aan de Oekraens-Russische grens zou betekenen dat zij Sint-Petersburg of Moskou in vijf minuten zouden kunnen bereiken met hun dodelijke lading.

Dit zou betekenen dat de Russen de minimale waarschuwingstijd wordt ontnomen om hun verdediging voor te bereiden. Daarom eisten zij dat de NAVO niet in Oekrane zou worden genstalleerd.

_En wat is de rol van Oekrane in dit door de VS opgezette plan?_

De Oekraense regering respecteerde een kwart eeuw lang de Russische eis, maar in 2014 kwam er een nieuwe regering en een nieuwe orintatie. Dat was het gevolg van een staatsgreep die openlijk werd georkestreerd door de VS, o.a. door gewelddadige demonstraties op het Euromaidanplein te bevorderen.

De hoofdrol bij deze inmenging werd gespeeld door Barack Obamas onderminister voor Euraziatische Zaken, Victoria Nuland, een haantje de voorste die lang getrouwd is geweest met een superhavik genaamd Robert Kagan. Hij was een van de topadviseurs voor het buitenlands beleid van recente VS-regeringen.

Kagan is een van de meest oorlogszuchtige en moordzuchtige neoconservatieve theoretici van het diplomatieke establishment van de VS. Nuland was persoonlijk aanwezig bij de Maidanopstand en zette de voornamelijk neonazistische en gewelddadige oppositiegroepen ertoe aan het regeringspaleis te bestormen. Er zijn zelfs fotos en videos waarop ze koekjes en flessen water uitdeelt aan de demonstranten.

Op een bepaald moment vroeg de VS-ambassadeur, bezorgd over de zaak, Victoria Nuland in een telefoongesprek: Mevrouw, gaat het niet te ver wat wij doen, moeten wij niet overleggen met onze partners in de Europese Unie? Nuland zette niet alleen aan tot het geweld van de rechtsradicale groepen met nazi-insignes op hun armen getatoeerd of op hun kleding gespeld, zij stelde zelfs voor wie de interim-president van Oekrane moest worden nadat president Viktor Janoekovitsj was afgezet.

De favoriet van Nuland was Oleksandr Turchynov, Turchy zoals zij hem noemde. Een man die het volste vertrouwen geniet van Washington, een man in dienst van de VS. Bezorgd over de schaamteloosheid van de inmenging zei de VS-ambassadeur in Oekrane tegen haar in een onderschept telefoongesprek: Mevrouw, vindt u dit niet overdreven, vindt u niet dat we de naam van de nieuwe president moeten bespreken met de regeringen van de Europese Unie?

Dit is het moment waarop zij de beroemde zin Fuck de Europese Unie uitsprak en de ware aard onthulde van de relatie tussen Washington en zijn lakeien in Europa.

Kortom: zij hebben deze staatsgreep gepleegd, de regering vervangen door een marionettenregering en het conflict kon beginnen.

Alle vorige Oekraense regeringen sinds de ineenstorting van de USSR tot 2014 kozen voor neutraliteit. Met de nieuwe regering en haar opvolgers begonnen de onderhandelingen over de toetreding van Oekrane tot de NAVO en werd een campagne gelanceerd om het Russischtalige deel van Oekrane, gelegen in de Donbas, in het zuidoosten van het land, te belegeren.

Ondanks het feit dat dit bloedbad bijna 15.000 slachtoffers eiste, zwegen de NAVO, de VN, de VN-Mensenrechtenraad en de Europese Unie in alle talen. Idem voor organisaties als Human Rights Watch. Dat zijn ijverige pionnen van het Witte Huis, die alert zijn voor het geringste politie-incident in Cuba, Nicaragua of Venezuela, maar blind, doof en stom voor het bloedbad dat de Russischtaligen in Oekrane te beurt viel.

Vijftien jaar geleden, in februari 2007, werd in Mnchen een grote conferentie over Europese veiligheid georganiseerd. Daar stelde Poetin een speciaal wederzijds veiligheidsakkoord voor met de Verenigde Staten en de NAVO. Dat was in zekere zin weinig minder dan het overwegen van een mogelijk Russisch lidmaatschap van de NAVO. De reactie van Bush Jr. en de Europese landen, die allemaal in de rij lopen van de Amerikaanse regering, was negatief en minachtend. Je zou zelfs kunnen zeggen Russofobisch.

Het is belangrijk te onderstrepen dat de Europese regeringen nog schofteriger zijn dan die wij in Latijns-Amerika hebben gekend. Zij hebben het voorstel van Poetin, ondanks zijn aandringen, genegeerd. Zij hebben er geen aandacht aan besteed. Na 15 jaar van verwaarlozing en ontkenning, met inbegrip van de aanval op de Russischtalige bevolking van Oekrane, heeft de Russische president besloten een oorlog in dat land te beginnen.

Wanneer het Russische leger, of welk leger dan ook, zich ermee gaat bemoeien, vallen er natuurlijk meer slachtoffers en komen er helaas veel onschuldige mensen om.

Met dit kleine voorbehoud had Poetin de Oekraense regeringen reeds gezegd: Er is geen probleem met uw toetreding tot de Europese Unie. Als je er bij wil horen, dan is er geen probleem. Het probleem is de NAVO. Maar de Oekraense regeringen drongen echter aan op de toetreding van hun land tot de NAVO.

Dit zal eindigen in Rusland die Oekrane wegvaagt. Maar het kan Europa, laat staan de VS, geen moer schelen of er twee of drie miljoen Oekraners sterven. Dit is de trieste waarheid. Daarom gaan de provocaties tegen Rusland door, volgens het advies van het RAND-rapport.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_onderwerpen: voorgeschiedenis; maidan 2013-2014; situatie in oost Oekrane, oekrans en russisch optreden; russische narratief; russische vs EU / NAVO orintatie Oekrane_





A Ukrainian socialist explains why the Russian invasion shouldnt have been a surprise

Jana Tsoneva  An interview with Volodymyr Artiukh | Jacobin 9 maart 2022


Vladimir Putin uses the language of demilitarization to pursue an aggressive imperial policy against Ukraine. In an interview for Jacobin, a Ukrainian socialist explains the falseness of the Kremlins pretexts  and why the war could drag on for years.

The Russian invasion of Ukraine is a crime and a human tragedy. There are already some 2 million refugees, as bombs and missiles rain down on cities around Ukraine. Early setbacks for the invading forces have often fed the idea that Vladimir Putins actions have backfired. Yet Ukrainians face the prospect of a long and drawn-out war, with no end in sight even despite their stiff military resistance.

Volodymyr Artiukh is a Ukrainian anthropologist specializing in labor and migration in the post-Soviet space. Jana Tsoneva asked him about Putins imperial agenda, the last eight years of war, and what hopes exist of a viable peace process.

_JT How is the war related to the post-2014 outbreak of civil war?_

VA: Briefly, the Maidan protests of 201314, Russias subsequent annexation of Crimea, and support of the uprising in Donbas led to a change in the geo-economic and geopolitical orientation of Ukraine. Ukraine signed an association agreement with the European Union, changed its cultural and political orientation in favor of Euro-Atlantic structures, and abandoned the idea of integration with the Russian project of an economic and political union. Russia reacted to this by consolidating an anti-Western narrative.

The Crimea annexation, which was largely bloodless, led to a boost in Putins domestic popularity. Then, he hoped to capitalize on the uprising in Donbas, which was an uprising against the change of government in Kiev. This uprising was construed as self-defense of the Russian world against Western-supported Ukrainian nationalists. Ukraine was increasingly represented as a failed state with an illegitimate Western-controlled government that terrorizes Russian speakers. All these ideological elements are present now as Putins justification of the invasion: denazification, demilitarization, decommunization.

_JT Did the new government in Kiev do something to them to trigger this uprising in the East?_

VA: This was a revolt that started essentially in a similar way to the Maidan  as a grassroots mobilization, with barricades and takeover of local governments in several eastern cities. Initially it was a purely negative phenomenon  against something rather than for something. But soon, guys with a particular mix of the Russian-imperialist ideology and Soviet nostalgia  hoping for a union with Russia and inspired by the annexation of Crimea  took over this local uprising.

Their idea was to spread the uprising to the rest of south-eastern Ukraine, which they called Novorossiya, referring to the time of the Russian Empire. Russia eventually integrated these semi-independent warlords into the Russian security apparatus. This led to an attempt of the Kiev government to take back Donbas in summer 2014 with the so-called anti-terrorist operation.

It was a war waged against the rebels, who were already quite pro-Russian and fought for an independence from Ukraine and for integration with Russia. Eventually Russian troops entered there on several occasions in 2014 and 2015. These incursions led to very significant defeats of the Ukrainian army with significant loss of life and equipment, which forced the Ukrainian government to sign the Minsk agreements.

Eventually, the spread of the uprising to Ukraine more widely faltered  but it was still mobilized by Russia to redirect the Ukrainian government as a whole, to use the self-proclaimed peoples republics as a leverage against Kievs pro-Western orientation. The Minsk agreements were essentially a diplomatic expression of the Russian military superiority; Russian military victory was translated into this diplomatic document. These agreements basically complemented the fighting rather than stopping it.

_JT Did the Ukrainian government honor these agreements?_

VA: Neither side honored them  the divergence of interpretations emerged almost instantly. The agreements were not meant, in hindsight, to stop the war but to contain the military action, to dampen the contradictory interests of Ukrainian and Russian elites, to contain the military action so that the parties could regroup and prepare for the next round of fighting.

So, the ceasefire, which was only one part of the agreements, ebbed and flowed. At times, there was almost a full-fledged war; at times almost a real ceasefire, for example for almost half a year since summer 2020. The rhythm of the military action accompanied political negotiations. Ultimately these agreements were just a diplomatic break on the war, not its negation.

_JT Volodymyr Ishchenko writes that only 20 percent of Ukrainians approved of joining NATO in 2007, doubling to 40 percent after the Crimea annexation, but still not the majority. So, what precipitated the geopolitical shift around 2013 and Maidan?_

VA: Its true that prior to the Maidan of 2013, Ukrainian society was quite polarized; there was no majority in favor of either Russian or EU integration, much less in favor of NATO. The cause of the Maidan uprising was internal rather than geopolitical; it started as a popular uprising against an extremely corrupt and authoritarian regime, but eventually these contradictions of Ukrainian society were capitalized on by the oligarchs, also for electoral ends.

So, the Maidan uprising was quickly hijacked by one of these fractions to streamline the popular discontent into this pro-EU pro-NATO straitjacket. A whole stratum of self-organized volunteers, paramilitary groups, NGOs, political adventurers, and intellectuals emerged after Maidan, who combined nationalism, neofascism, economic liberalism, and Occidentalism  a loose idea of the Western civilization. This was amplified by Western soft power and a network of NGOs  the familiar story.

So, the more the conflict progressed along these lines  with Russia also playing its role in amplifying this conflict with its own imperialist ideology  peoples perception was increasingly put in these very narrow confines: either the West or Russia.

Nevertheless, there was still a silent majority in whose common sense these questions were rather superficial. For them, these were not the major concerns, but they didnt have another way of speaking of their problems publicly. This majority elected Volodymyr Zelensky in 2019. He promised to end the war, to not press the issues of identity and language. He appealed to the good sense of the majority while glossing over these divisive issues.

_JT But he also constitutionalized the new geopolitical orientation of Ukraine._

VA: Yes, a year into his tenure as a president, he changed direction. Initially he was accused of being pro-Russian, accused of preparing to capitulate to Russia. But as essentially every president of Ukraine does, he tried to concentrate as much power as he could. He had to defeat his nationalist enemies, attract their constituency, and became this Napoleonic figure that balanced the Right and Left, pro-Russians and pro-Europeans, and at one of the turns he got stuck in the pro-Western nationalist corner. And at this point, everything collapsed.

_JT And now the war has only radicalized this position?_

VA: Yes, the war changed everything.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_JT We discussed the Russian involvement in the run-up to the war  so what was NATOs role?_

VA: Look, there are Russia-NATO relations that stretch back to 1991 and back to the Soviet-NATO confrontation. This is one level. But I would insist on separating this from a second layer which is Ukraine-Russia-NATO. You cant reduce the one thing to the other.

_JT Ukrainian NATO membership wasnt really on the table, right?_

VA: Yes. And in the recent diplomatic talks, before the war, Joe Biden was willing to entertain the possibility for a moratorium on Ukrainian NATO membership. He stressed that NATO would not be involved in the conflict between Ukraine and Russia. Among other powerful Western powers, such as France and Germany, nobody seriously considered Ukraine joining.

_JT Did Russia use NATOs expansion as a fig leaf then?_

VA: Definitely. Take, for example, the ultimatum which Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov issued back in December about rolling back NATOs border to the pre-1997 period. The call to decide literally the next day meant that no one could see this as a good faith negotiation. I think the idea of going to war in Ukraine, one way or another, was already there and they needed the war itself as a negotiating mechanism. They wanted to use war as a way of getting information from the West, like, what is the highest level of escalation that the West can afford? How far can we  Russia  go? What can we do in our backyard, and how far can they go in response?

_JT Why would they want to know that?_

VA: Because thats not the end of the matter. Because they think ahead. If you listen to Russias officials and read their ideological manifestos, if you read people who interpret Russian foreign policy decision makers in the Kremlin  they see these apocalyptic events coming. They see the world changing to the core. They see that we live in the new world and Russia needs to find its place otherwise it will be eaten by these predators, by China or the US. Theyre reasoning along the lines of we need to act now, its now or never, there is time and it will either be glorious or we perish. They also hope that they will join China in a sort of alliance. And they already need to mark their territory. The logic is: Theres seven bad years ahead, but then well have our hundred years of empire. This is the frame of mind, if you read closely what the Russians are saying.

_JT Left-leaning media emphasize NATOs role  but your reading makes me think that the talk about NATO was some kind of fake excuse for Russia._

_JT Like when he speaks of 1991 as a catastrophe._

VA: Yes, and this long-term perspective had a caricatural representation in Lavrovs ultimatum, seeking to solve the whole problem in a matter of two months. What he said was that NATO was going to Ukraine and was about to station weapons there: a hysterical spectacle, a performance of all these grievances. But this diplomatic spectacle was not meant to resolve this thirty-year-old problem.

So, the war in Ukraine is not a direct consequence of NATO expansion. Its Russias proactive step to change, to break this structure of power relations in which Russia existed. It was not reactive in the sense of an immediate threat, it was a predators attack at the moment when, according to the Kremlin, the enemy was at its weakest. The diplomatic spectacle was a distraction.

_JT Lets talk about the liberal take on the situation that Putin wants to recreate the old Soviet empire in its former borderlands._

VA: Lets just abandon this ridiculous idea that Putin wants to restore the Soviet Union. Listen to Putin himself  he spent half his speech castigating Lenin.

_JT And promised the decommunization of Ukraine._

VA: Yes, exactly. For him, decommunization means destroying this affirmative action empire that was the USSR. Putin wants to destroy the economic and national units that the USSR created throughout its history. He wants to essentially rebuild the Russian empire with one imperial center. Not necessarily within the boundaries of the old, but with a similar power structure of one imperial center resting on an oppressive apparatus without any hegemonic ideology that mobilizes people from below.

Hegemonic leadership implies concession to the partners in the hegemonic power bloc, as the Soviet Union did, making some concessions to the nationalities. Putin is not interested in hegemony. Hes interested in building this vertical power that begins and ends with the Kremlin. This is a very different thing to the Soviet Union. You need only look at how Putin talks to his Security Council, like to schoolchildren who failed their homework assignment. Compared to that, the Communist Party was a shining example of direct democracy.

_JT When the invasion happened on February 24, you wrote that you had seen it coming. How did you do so?_

VA: The process that led to the war was already visible in the first war scare of April 2021, when the first Putin-Biden meeting happened after Russia piled up troops on the border with Ukraine. Back then, everyone expected a war to happen at that point.

But instead, Putin and Biden started talks on strategic stability and Putin made some claims regarding Ukraine, especially about the Minsk agreements. Nominally the troops were withdrawn from the borders after this meeting, but everyone knew that a substantial number remained. However, immediately after that Putin talked about the red lines, the asymmetric response if the lines are crossed; then he wrote his Ukraine article, which was essentially an ultimatum directed at Zelensky. This article was the draft of his war declaration speech that we saw in two parts over February 22 and February 24. It was probably recorded in one go.

So, after the Putin-Biden meeting in 2021, the military infrastructure and substantial numbers of weapons remained at the border. There was a surge in September and October with a large-scale military exercise, the Zapad (West) exercise, when the number of troops exceeded those that are now active in Ukraine, and these exercises were explicitly about taking over Ukraine. They did it as an exercise. Simultaneously, the breakaway regions of Donbas were all but integrated into Russia. More than half a million inhabitants gained Russian citizenship. The leaders of these republics got membership of the Russian ruling party.

Only wishful thinkers assumed that Putin would still want to go ahead with the Minsk process. By that time it was clear that even if Putin went along with Minsk, it would mean a war by other means, because the process implies that Ukraine reintegrates these territories, but they were de facto already integrated into Russia. They had their own military and so on, but being constitutionally integrated into Ukraine, they would have a free hand in the rest of the territory where they would clash with Ukrainian nationalists. In Ukraine, an internal revolt would have happened against such an implementation of the Minsk agreements, anyway. So, the Minsk process was another name for dismembering Ukraine and war in slow motion.

_JT Ukraine has been treating them like foreign lands: it doesnt pay pensions, social payments, all these financial and fiscal ties have been cut. I mean, can they ever go, or do they even want to go back? Theres also the issue of the language._

VA: I dont think it was feasible, even before the war. Ukraines elites were already resigned to the fact that these were not their territories and the elite in these breakaway republics never thought that they would join Ukraine. When Putin recognized their independence, there was briefly a sigh of relief among Ukraines elites. They didnt know the war was coming. Until the last moment, they didnt believe that there would be war. But they were relieved that they had finally gotten rid of these troubled regions.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_JT The West reacted to the war with sanctions which the media called unprecedented. Do you think the sanctions are going to stop Putin or will there be a world war?_

VA: The sanctions will not stop the war. Only tanks and guns can stop tanks and guns.

_JT Well, these tanks and guns need fuel and ammo and only money can buy them. How are they going to finance the war if it drags on?_

VA: Im talking about a long-term perspective. If the sanctions remain for years, probably we will see this effect. And even that is not given because we dont know how China will react, but in the short term, there is no way the sanctions will impact the course of the war.

_JT How about the antiwar movement in Russia? Is there any hope that Russians themselves will take down the regime and put an end to the war?_

VA: No. The majority of the population in one way or another support the war. Thats clear now.

_JT Really? The Levada Center registered only 40 percent support for the war._

VA: The latest polls show a much higher percentage.

_JT Arent they government-controlled?_

VA: Yes, there are issues with polls in Russia because the rate of nonresponses is very high. So, we probably arent accounting for a huge share of the population who for one reason or another refuse to respond. But lets say that there is an indication that opponents of the war are a minority. Moreover, there is no political structure behind them, because the structure was destroyed in recent years. Add to that the immense increase in the repressive apparatus in Russia and the institutionalization of censorship. The antiwar movement is necessary, of course, it is a good thing, we need to support and increase cooperation with those Russian scholars and activists and we need to fight xenophobia against them. But this is for the future.

_JT What needs to be done in the short term, now that people are under fire and running away?_

VA: Try to help the refugees and relieve the evolving humanitarian disaster in Ukraine. Western governments should not only think about supplying weapons and so on, but of canceling Ukraines foreign debt, providing economic assistance, and how to help to achieve ceasefires to get people out from under the bombs. They need to think about whats going to happen with Ukraines economy very soon and how its going to impact the world food market.

These are the things that we can do and Western governments can do. They can, of course, influence the military action there. They are doing this, but now it ultimately depends on Ukrainians willingness to fight, which is now quite considerable. Even the Russian-speaking Ukrainians are rallying around the flag.

_JT Do you see the West sending armies at some point?_

VA: This will not happen. They are sending guns and anti-tank weapons, and there is talk of sending warplanes  I dont know whether that will materialize or not. This wont change the strategic picture. It helps to drag on and postpone Russias victory. Its better to fight with an anti-tank missile than with your bare hands.

_JT But if it drags on, what are the Ukrainians to do?_

VA: There will be a slow takeover of Ukraine by Russia, city by city, with immense destruction and with immense suffering.

_JT Like Chechnya._

VA: Yes, but it cant be ruled out that, at some point, Russia will sink all its resources in Ukraine. Actually, Russia already seems to be running out of resources and will need to mobilize its economy and then more recruits, reservists and so on, and that will likely significantly change the picture inside Russia. Probably it will have a negative impact, much more negative than the sanctions, but it remains to be seen. I remain pessimistic in regards to the outcome of this war. I still dont think that Ukraines army can prevail. As to whether Putin can achieve his goals of regime change: definitely not. There is no way he can sustain a stable pro-Russian regime.

_JT Because there would be another Maidan followed by another invasion?_

VA: Yes, and you see this already  in Russian-speaking cities, mind you  with peaceful protests in the cities captured by the Russians. There is an army. There are attacks on the streets, yet people take to the protests unarmed. If this is happening now, its definitely going to happen to any regime Putin may install.

_JT Is there a way out for Putin?_

VA: I dont think he knows himself. Its this situation when you jump into the fight and then you see  thats what they did. They miscalculated gravely. They thought that the Ukrainian army would fold and that the people would come with flowers to cheer, but this didnt happen.

The West also risks losing face. I didnt see any appetite for war in the West last year, neither from the US  which explicitly said we dont need trouble in Europe, we need to focus on China  nor from the EU. Thats also part of the reason why Putin did it because he saw that the West was not ready to deal with a war. You remember Emmanuel Macron making a fool of himself proclaiming that, oh, I brought peace and the week after Putin invaded. So, the West cant do anything, to be honest. The war, unfortunately, has to be fought out between the Ukrainian and Russian army. The balance of power on the battlefield will decide pretty much everything else. And there is no good news. Its just death and death and death.

_JT One final question concerning knowledge production in war. You have criticized US-centric paradigms trying to explain the conflict. I agree with you that when they talk about the war, Americans have a tendency to talk mostly about themselves. What kind of frameworks do we need to begin to understand this war?_

VA: I think we need to take a break analyzing the US hegemony, because we know pretty much everything about it already, and very little about how Russia came to be like this beyond this clich caricature that American scholars paint of Putin and Russia.

Some parts of the Left also needs to abandon the idea that Russia is somehow a continuation of the Soviet Union, or that it is the underdog in the imperialist fight that needs to be supported. We need to pay closer attention to what Russian scholars have done. We need to think more deeply about how the Kremlin guys picture themselves, what they imagine is happening around them and what may motivate them beyond what the West imagines is rational. Clearly their goals and the way they work is different than we imagine. We need to pay attention to the internal dynamics in the Ukraine-Russia relations. This is not something we know a lot about beyond the simplistic Western portrayal of the good democratic Ukraine versus the terrible authoritarian Russia or the evil Nazi Ukraine versus the eternally mistreated Russia.

We need much closer cooperation with the Left in Ukraine, Russia, and the West, which has not been happening beyond occasional meetings. Because the Left is a bearer of some knowledge, limited knowledge, but some unusual and probably insightful knowledge about the situation. A lot of people on the Left in Russia and Ukraine will need concrete material help, and they need understanding, because the fog of war destroys rational and critical thinking, and you need to be patient with people who make mistakes and will make mistakes. Its impossible not to make a mistake when bombs are falling and your friends are dying.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Redevoering van president Vladimir Putin op Dag van de Overwinning, 9 mei 2022

transcriptie, vertaling | bron


Fellow Russian citizens,

Dear veterans,

Comrade soldiers and seamen, sergeants and sergeant majors, midshipmen and warrant officers,

Comrade officers, generals and admirals,

I congratulate you on the Day of Great Victory!

The defence of our Motherland when its destiny was at stake has always been sacred. It was the feeling of true patriotism that Minin and Pozharskys militia stood up for the Fatherland, soldiers went on the offensive at the Borodino Field and fought the enemy outside Moscow and Leningrad, Kiev and Minsk, Stalingrad and Kursk, Sevastopol and Kharkov.

Today, as in the past, you are fighting for our people in Donbass, for the security of our Motherland, for Russia.

May 9, 1945 has been enshrined in world history forever as a triumph of the united Soviet people, its cohesion and spiritual power, an unparalleled feat on the front lines and on the home front.

Victory Day is intimately dear to all of us. There is no family in Russia that was not burnt by the Great Patriotic War. Its memory never fades. On this day, children, grandchildren and great-grandchildren of the heroes march in an endless flow of the Immortal Regiment. They carry photos of their family members, the fallen soldiers who remained young forever, and the veterans who are already gone.

We take pride in the unconquered courageous generation of the victors, we are proud of being their successors, and it is our duty to preserve the memory of those who defeated Nazism and entrusted us with being vigilant and doing everything to thwart the horror of another global war.

Therefore, despite all controversies in international relations, Russia has always advocated the establishment of an equal and indivisible security system which is critically needed for the entire international community.

Last December we proposed signing a treaty on security guarantees. Russia urged the West to hold an honest dialogue in search for meaningful and compromising solutions, and to take account of each others interests. All in vain. NATO countries did not want to heed us, which means they had totally different plans. And we saw it.

Another punitive operation in Donbass, an invasion of our historic lands, including Crimea, was openly in the making. Kiev declared that it could attain nuclear weapons. The NATO bloc launched an active military build-up on the territories adjacent to us.

Thus, an absolutely unacceptable threat to us was steadily being created right on our borders. There was every indication that a clash with neo-Nazis and Banderites backed by the United States and their minions was unavoidable.

Let me repeat, we saw the military infrastructure being built up, hundreds of foreign advisors starting work, and regular supplies of cutting-edge weaponry being delivered from NATO countries. The threat grew every day.

Russia launched a pre-emptive strike at the aggression. It was a forced, timely and the only correct decision. A decision by a sovereign, strong and independent country.

The United States began claiming their exceptionalism, particularly after the collapse of the Soviet Union, thus denigrating not just the entire world but also their satellites, who have to pretend not to see anything, and to obediently put up with it.

But we are a different country. Russia has a different character. We will never give up our love for our Motherland, our faith and traditional values, our ancestors customs and respect for all peoples and cultures.

Meanwhile, the West seems to be set to cancel these millennia-old values. Such moral degradation underlies the cynical falsifications of World War II history, escalating Russophobia, praising traitors, mocking their victims memory and crossing out the courage of those who won the Victory through suffering.

We are aware that US veterans who wanted to come to the parade in Moscow were actually forbidden to do so. But I want them to know: We are proud of your deeds and your contribution to our common Victory.

We honour all soldiers of the allied armies  the Americans, the English, the French, Resistance fighters, brave soldiers and partisans in China  all those who defeated Nazism and militarism.

Comrades,

Donbass militia alongside with the Russian Army are fighting on their land today, where princes Svyatoslav and Vladimir Monomakhs retainers, solders under the command of Rumyantsev and Potemkin, Suvorov and Brusilov crushed their enemies, where Great Patriotic War heroes Nikolai Vatutin, Sidor Kovpak and Lyudmila Pavlichenko stood to the end.

I am addressing our Armed Forces and Donbass militia. You are fighting for our Motherland, its future, so that nobody forgets the lessons of World War II, so that there is no place in the world for torturers, death squads and Nazis.

Today, we bow our heads to the sacred memory of all those who lost their lives in the Great Patriotic War, the memories of the sons, daughters, fathers, mothers, grandfathers, husbands, wives, brothers, sisters, relatives and friends.

We bow our heads to the memory of the Odessa martyrs who were burned alive in the House of Trade Unions in May 2014, to the memory of the old people, women and children of Donbass who were killed in atrocious and barbaric shelling by neo-Nazis. We bow our heads to our fighting comrades who died a brave death in the righteous battle  for Russia.

I declare a minute of silence.

(A minute of silence.)

The loss of each officer and soldier is painful for all of us and an irretrievable loss for the families and friends. The government, regional authorities, enterprises and public organisations will do everything to wrap such families in care and help them. Special support will be given to the children of the killed and wounded comrades-in-arms. The Presidential Executive Order to this effect was signed today.

I wish a speedy recovery to the wounded soldiers and officers, and I thank doctors, paramedics, nurses and staff of military hospitals for their selfless work. Our deepest gratitude goes to you for saving each life, oftentimes sparing no thought for yourselves under shelling on the frontlines.

Comrades,

Soldiers and officers from many regions of our enormous Motherland, including those who arrived straight from Donbass, from the combat area, are standing now shoulder-to-shoulder here, on Red Square.

We remember how Russias enemies tried to use international terrorist gangs against us, how they tried to seed inter-ethnic and religious strife so as to weaken us from within and divide us. They failed completely.

Today, our warriors of different ethnicities are fighting together, shielding each other from bullets and shrapnel like brothers.

This is where the power of Russia lies, a great invincible power of our united multi-ethnic nation.

You are defending today what your fathers, grandfathers and great-grandfathers fought for. The wellbeing and security of their Motherland was their top priority in life. Loyalty to our Fatherland is the main value and a reliable foundation of Russias independence for us, their successors, too.

Those who crushed Nazism during the Great Patriotic War showed us an example of heroism for all ages. This is the generation of victors, and we will always look up to them.

Glory to our heroic Armed Forces!

For Russia! For Victory!

Hooray!

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_onderwerpen: Krim; escalatie naar oorlog_


Another punitive operation in Donbass, an invasion of our historic lands, including Crimea, was openly in the making.  Vladimir Putin, 9 mei 2022






On the Strategy of de-occupation and reintegration of the temporarily occupied territory of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea and the city of Sevastopol

De - lange - text van het decreet van president Volodymyr Zelensky van 24 maart 2021 staat *hier* in het engels vertaald.
Wie oekrans leest kan het *hier* lezen.










Why is the Biden Administration pushing Ukraine to attack Russia?

Ron Paul 5 april 2021

On March 24th, Ukraine's President Vladimir Zelensky signed what was essentially a declaration of war on Russia. In the document, titled Presidential Decree No. 117/2021, the US-backed Ukrainian leader declared that it is the official policy of Ukraine to take back Crimea from Russia.

The declaration that Ukraine would take back Crimea from Russia also followed, and was perhaps instigated by, President Bidens inflammatory and foolish statement that Crimea is Ukraine.

US Secretary of State Antony Blinken, who was a chief architect of the US-backed coup against Ukraine in 2014, continued egging on the Ukrainians, promising full US support for the territorial integrity of Ukraine. Many Americans wonder why they are not even half as concerned about the territorial integrity of the United States!

Not to be outdone, at the beginning of this month US Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin  who previously served on the board of missile-maker Raytheon  called his counterpart in Ukraine and promised "unwavering US support for Ukraine's sovereignty." As the US considers Crimea to be Ukrainian territory, this is clearly a clear green light for Kiev to take military action.

Washington is also sending in weapons. Some 300 tons of new weapons have arrived in the past weeks and more is on the way.

As could be expected, Moscow has responded to Zelenskys decree and to the increasingly bellicose rhetoric in Kiev and Washington by re-positioning troops and other military assets closer to its border with Ukraine. Does anyone doubt that if the US were in the same situation - for example, if China installed a hostile and aggressive government in Mexico - the Pentagon might move troops in a similar manner?

But according to the media branch of the US military-industrial-Congressional-media complex, Russian troop movements are not a response to clear threats from a neighbor, but instead are just more Russian aggression.

The unhinged US experts behind the 2014 coup against the elected Ukrainian president are back in power and they are determined to finish the job  even if it means World War III! The explicit US backing of Ukraines military ambitions in the region are a blank check to Kiev.

But it is a check that Kiev would be wise to avoid cashing. Back in 1956 the US government pumped endless propaganda into Hungary promising military backing for an uprising against its Soviet occupiers. When the Hungarians, believing Washingtons lies, did rise up they found themselves all alone and facing Soviet retaliation.

Despite the cruel US propaganda, at least Eisenhower was wise enough to realize that no one would benefit from a nuclear war over Budapest.

Why is it any of our business whether Crimea is part of Ukraine or part of Russia? Why is it any of our business if the Russian-speaking population of eastern Ukraine prefer being aligned with Russia?

Why, for that matter, are unproven allegations of Russian meddling in our elections a violation of the rules-based international order but an actual US-backed coup against an elected Ukrainian government is not?

We are seeing foreign policy made by Raytheon and the other US military contractors, through cut-outs in government like Austin and others. Feckless US foreign policy experts believe their own propaganda about Russia and are on the verge of taking us to war over it.

It seems as if Americans are sleepwalking through this dangerous minefield. Let us hope they soon wake up before we're all blown up.


- - - 

Ronald Ernest Paul (born August 20, 1935) is an American author, activist, physician, and retired politician who served as the U.S. representative for Texas's 22nd congressional district from 1976 to 1977 and again from 1979 to 1985, and for Texas's 14th congressional district from 1997 to 2013. On three occasions, he sought the presidency of the United States: as the Libertarian Party nominee in 1988 and as a candidate for the Republican Party in 2008 and 2012. A self-described constitutionalist, Paul is a critic of the federal government's fiscal policies, especially the existence of the Federal Reserve and the tax policy, as well as the militaryindustrial complex, the war on drugs, and the war on terror. He has also been a vocal critic of mass surveillance policies such as the USA PATRIOT Act and the NSA surveillance programs. In 1976, Paul formed the Foundation for Rational Economics and Education (FREE), and in 1985 was named the first chairman of the conservative PAC Citizens for a Sound Economy, both free-market groups focused on limited government. He has been characterized as the "intellectual godfather" of the Tea Party movement, a fiscally conservative political movement started in 2009 that is largely against most matters of interventionism.

wikipedia

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_onderwerp: Krim_

*Theres a Lot More to the Crimean Annexation*

The facts above give more context to Russian actions following the coup, and ought to counter the caricature of a Russian Empire bent on expansion. From Russias point of view, a longtime adversary had successfully overthrown a neighboring government using violent far-right extremists.

The Crimean peninsula, which was part of Russia until it was transferred to the Ukrainian Soviet Republic in 1954, is home to one of two Russian naval bases with access to the Black and Mediterranean seas, one of historys most important maritime theaters. A Crimea controlled by a US-backed Ukrainian government was a major threat to Russian naval access.

The peninsula82% of whose households speak Russian, and only 2% mainly Ukrainianheld a plebiscite in March 2014 on whether or not they should join Russia, or remain under the new Ukrainian government. The Pro-Russia camp won with 95% of the vote. The UN General Assembly, led by the US, voted to ignore the referendum results on the grounds that it was contrary to Ukraines constitution. This same constitution had been set aside to oust President Yanukovych a month earlier.

All of this is dropped from Western coverage.

uit Bryce Green / FAIR, What you should _really_ know about Ukraine, hier in post #63


*Crimea's struggle for independence*

_Isn't the development in Crimea also related to this?_

We forget that Crimea was independent, even before Ukraine became independent. In January 1991, while the Soviet Union still existed, Crimea held a referendum to be managed from Moscow and not from Kiev. It thus became an Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic. Ukraine did not get its own independence referendum until six months later in August 1991. At that point, Crimea did not consider itself a part of Ukraine. But Ukraine did not accept this. Between 1991 and 2014, it was a constant struggle between the two entities. Crimea had its own constitution with its own authorities. In 1995, encouraged by the Budapest Memorandum, Ukraine overthrew the Crimean government with special forces and abrogated its constitution. But this is never mentioned, as it would shed a completely different light on the current development.

_What did the people of Crimea want?_

As a matter of fact, Crimeans considered themselves as independent. From 1995, Crimea was governed by decrees from Kiev. This was in complete contradiction with the 1991 referendum and explains why Crimea held a new referendum in 2014, after the new ultra-nationalist government came to power in Ukraine after the illegal coup. Its result was very similar to the one 30 years earlier. After the referendum, Crimea asked to join the Russian Federation. It was not Russia that conquered Crimea, it was the people who authorized their authorities to ask Russia to take them in. There was also a treaty of friendship between Russia and Ukraine in 1997, in which Ukraine guaranteed the cultural diversity of minorities in the country. When the Russian language was banned as an official language in February 2014, it was a violation of this treaty.

uit Jacques Baud / Thomas Kaiser  "The policy of the USA has always been to prevent Germany and Russia from cooperating more closely" - Historical, political and economic contexts of the war in Ukraine, hier in post #76

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_onderwerp: escalatie naar oorlog_


(...)
If you look carefully at the military reports and the preparations on the ground, you can see pretty clearly: Putin had no intention of attacking Ukraine until mid-February.

_Why did that change? What has happened?_

You have to know a few things first, otherwise you won't understand. On 24 March 2021, Ukrainian President Zelensky issued a Presidential decree to recapture Crimea. He then began to move the Ukrainian army south and southeast, towards the Donbas. So, for a year now, we have had a permanent build-up of the army on Ukraine's southern border. This explains why there were no Ukrainian troops on the Russian-Ukrainian border at the end of February. Zelensky has always claimed that the Russians will not attack Ukraine. The Ukrainian defence minister has also repeatedly confirmed this. Similarly, the head of the Ukrainian Security Council confirmed in December and in January that there were no signs of a Russian attack on Ukraine.

_Was this a trick?_

No, they said that several times, and I am sure that Putin, who also said that repeatedly, by the way, did not want to attack. Obviously, there was pressure from the US.

(...)

The whole situation escalated after the US withdrew from the ABM Treaty [Anti-Ballistic Missile Treaty]. Under the ABM Treaty, they could not deploy such a system in Europe. (...)
(...)
On 11-12 February, the security conference was held in Munich. Zelensky was there. He indicated that he wanted to acquire nuclear weapons. ()
(...)
() at the start of the operation against Ukraine, when the French foreign minister threatened Putin by declaring that NATO was a nuclear power. Putin reacted to this by raising the alert level of his nuclear forces. Our media, of course, did not mention this. (...)

_What prompted Putin to intervene militarily now?_

On 24 March 2021, Zelensky issued a Presidential decree to reconquer Crimea by force. He started preparations to do so. Whether that was his real intention or just a political manoeuvre, we don't know. What we have seen, however, is that he has massively reinforced the Ukrainian army in the Donbas region and in the south towards Crimea. Of course, the Russians have noticed this. At the same time, NATO conducted large exercises between the Baltic and the Black Sea in April.

()

_So, did anything happen on 16 February?_

On that day, there was an extreme increase in ceasefire violations by the Ukrainian army along the ceasefire line, the so-called contact line. There have always been violations over the past eight years, but from February 12 {16? o. y.], the increase is extreme, including explosions, especially in the Donetsk and Lugansk regions. We know this because it was reported by the OSCE mission in the Donbass. These reports can be read in the OSCEs "Daily reports".


_16 februari:_



bron

_17 februari:_



bron

_18 februari:_



bron

_19 februari:_



bron

_What was the objective of the Ukrainian military?_

This was certainly the initial phase of an offensive against the Donbass. When the artillery fire intensified, the authorities of both republics began to evacuate the civilian population to Russia. In an interview, Sergei Lavrov mentioned more than 100,000 refugees. In Russia, this was seen as an indication for an imminent large-scale operation.

_What were the consequences?_

This action of the Ukrainian army actually triggered everything. At that point, it was clear to Putin that Ukraine was going to conduct an offensive against the two republics. ()

- - -
uit Jacques Baud, interview Thomas Kaiser  "The policy of the USA has always been to prevent Germany and Russia from cooperating more closely"  Historical, political and economic contexts of the war in Ukraine hier gepost in post #73 en verder

_Voor de lezers die niet engels lezen, hier een vertaling van een andere publicatie van kolonel Jacques Baud_
- - -

*Het uitbreken van de oorlog*

Sinds november 2021 reeds spreken de VS voortdurend over een dreigende Russische invasie in Oekrane. Maar Oekraners zelf denken daar op dat ogenblik blijkbaar anders over. Waarom?

We moeten daarvoor terug naar 24 maart 2021. Op die dag vaardigde Volodymyr Zelensky een decreet uit voor de herovering van de Krim en begon hij zijn troepen in te zetten in het zuiden van het land. Tegelijkertijd vonden er verschillende NAVO-oefeningen plaats in de Zwarte Zee en de Oostzee, die gepaard gingen met een aanzienlijke toename van verkenningsvluchten langs de Russische grens.
()
In strijd met de Minsk-akkoorden voerde Oekrane luchtoperaties uit in de Donbass met drones, waaronder ten minste n aanval op een brandstofdepot in Donetsk in oktober 2021. De Amerikaanse pers maakt daar melding van, maar de Europese niet, en bovendien veroordeelde niemand deze schendingen van de vredesakkoorden.





In februari 2022 komt alles in een stroomversnelling. ()

Op 11 februari eindigde in Berlijn, na negen uur werken, de bijeenkomst van de politieke adviseurs van de leiders van het Normandiformaat (Frankrijk, Duitsland, Rusland en Oekrane, die samen de Minsk-akkoorden onderhandelden), zonder enig concreet resultaat. Oekrane weigerde nog steeds de Minsk-akkoorden toe te passen, blijkbaar onder druk van de VS.
(...)
De Oekraense voorbereidingen in de gevechtszone aan de frontlijn in de Donbas gingen door. () sinds de 16e februari namen de Oekraense artilleriebeschietingen op de bevolking van Donbas dramatisch toe, zoals blijkt uit de dagelijkse rapporten van de OVSE-waarnemers.
(...)
Tegelijkertijd waren er berichten over sabotage in de Donbas. Op 18 januari onderschepten Donbas-strijders Pools sprekende saboteurs, die waren uitgerust met westerse apparatuur. Zij probeerden chemische incidenten uit te lokken in Gorlivka.
(...)
Het Oekraense leger bereidde zich eerder al voor om de Donbas reeds in 2021 aan te vallen, zoals sommige Russische en Europese inlichtingendiensten maar al te goed wisten.

- - -
uit Jacques Baud  The military situation in the Ukraine

vertaald als  Voormalig NAVO-expert: Ook andere interpretaties mogelijk van de feiten tijdens de invasie op _De Wereld Morgen_.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
The history behind the Russia-Ukraine war

Scott Horton / Antiwar.com 3 maart 2022

_Lang artikel (25 bladzijden op papier), het volgende lijkt me interessant om er uit te lichten (dit is niet een samenvatting)._


 :chinees:  Nieuwe Koude Oorlog

_Een nieuwe 'koude oorlog' van VS tegen Rusland ontwikkelt zich onder VS presidenten Clinton, Bush jr., Obama, Trump en Biden. Geopolitieke agressie van VS tegen Rusland gaat steeds verder._

The responsibility for the invasion of Ukraine by Russia belongs to Putin, but the new Cold War it takes place within is primarily the responsibility of the U.S. government and its leaders over the last 30 years.
(...)
But then the administrations of Bill Clinton, George W. Bush, Barack Obama, Donald Trump and Joe Biden ruined our great peace and victory at the end of the last Cold War. Instead, they got us into this mess. This was primarily due to the policies of NATO expansion, tearing up important nuclear treaties, the installation of missile defense systems in Eastern Europe, overthrowing multiple governments friendly to Russia, including Ukraine twice in 10 years, spending the last 5 years sending sophisticated arms to Ukraine and increasing harassment by American Navy ships and Air Force planes in the Black, Baltic and Okhotsk seas. They were warned. They thought it would be fine. It wasnt.

_VS hegemonie_

President Ronald Reagan had negotiated an end to the Cold War with the old Soviet Union beginning in 1988. But then, under President George H.W. Bush, the American foreign policy community, led by the neoconservatives, adopted a doctrine of global dominance. This was, as Charles Krauthammer put it in _Foreign Affairs_ in 1990, the U.S.s "Unipolar Moment" and opportunity to remake the world our way and keep it that way. 
(...)
Dick Cheneys Defense Departments post-Iraq War I, "Defense Planning Guidance" from 1992, defined the doctrine for the new decade and into the new millennium: The U.S. must remain the single dominant power on the planet, and must maintain enough military power to prevent any possible strategic rivals, such as Germany, Japan, Russia or China, from even considering an attempt to challenge U.S. power. 

As those same neoconservatives wrote in their 1998 Project for a New American Century study, "Rebuilding Americas Defenses," expanding the U.S. presence in the Middle East and the NATO alliance in Europe was at the core of the doctrine.


 :chinees:  Het gevaar van nationalisme in Oekrane

Opmerking: In 1929 richtten oekranse fascisten onder leiding van S. Bandera een beweging op. De beweging is sindsien niet meer weggeweest. Bandera wordt heden vereerd.

_Al in de jaren 1950 gebruikte de CIA de beweging om Rusland te doen bloeden:_

As historian Jeff Rogg recently wrote in the Los Angeles Times, declassified CIA documents show that when they backed right wing Stay Behind forces in Ukraine against the Soviets in the 1950s, the stated purpose of the operation was not to liberate Ukraine, but to "bleed" Russia. 

_Bush sr. zei in 1991 over Oekrane, toen de Sovjet Unie uiteen viel:_

"Freedom is not the same as independence. Americans will not support those who seek independence in order to replace a far-off tyranny with a local despotism. They will not aid those who promote a suicidal nationalism based upon ethnic hatred."

_Volgens Scott Horton betekent dat:_

(...) this showed a recognition of potentially dangerous nationalist forces in Ukraine who could do themselves much more harm than good.


 :chinees:  Clinton verdeelt Europa

President Clinton had said that they would "build and secure a New Europe, peaceful, democratic and undivided at last." But he wasnt uniting Europe. He was redividing it. Amb. [ambassadeur] Matlock warned that if you exclude Russia from the expanded alliance it would necessarily be against them. (...)

_Clintons minister van defensie William Perry erkende jaren later, in 2016:_

() In the interview, he also blamed the U.S. for provocative missiles defense systems in Europe and the Color-Coded revolutions in Russias near-abroad for poisoning relations with Putins Russia.

_Ten tijde van Clinton greep VS in Kosovo:_

It also set a precedent that is being invoked by the Russians right now: Where an ethnic minority is claiming persecution, a great power can move right in and change their sovereign status with unilateral force, the so-called international law be damned.

_En in Tsjetsjeni:_

Clintons CIA, in alliance with Saudi Arabia, also supported the separatist mujahideen fighters in Chechnya against the Russians in the late 1990s at the same time they supported Russian efforts against the Chechens, as detailed by the Washington Post, the Stratfor emails at Wikileaks and the journalism of former FBI lawyer Coleen Rowley.
(...)
In his statement announcing the de-facto absorption of the Donbass this last Monday, Putin mentioned this U.S. support for the Chechen mujahideen as an example of how unfairly the west has treated Russia over these last few decades. He also referred to stories about jihadists from the dirty war in Syria linking up with neo-Nazis to fight against Russian-backed forces in eastern Ukraine in the Obama years. Thats true too. You can read all about it at the Intercept.


 :chinees:  Bush jr.

_Bush jr. zegt een kernwapenverdrag op_

Bush (...) announced American withdrawal from the Anti-Ballistic Missile Treaty and plans to put defensive missiles in Poland and radars in the Czech Republic. Attempting to avoid the obvious, the president claimed these were to protect Poland from ballistic missile attack from Iran. () Instead, these missiles dangerously tip the balance of Mutually Assured Destruction toward one of potential first strike capability. This is of course considered a major threat by Russia.

_Bush jr. steunt staatsgrepen_

Bushs government also launched a project of what are called the Color-Coded Revolutions, primarily against Russian-leaning states in their near-abroad. These are essentially U.S. coup dtats disguised as fake "revolutions" backed by the CIA, National Endowment for Democracy (NED) and friendly, supposedly private NGOs like Otpor. 
()
In the 2004 Orange Revolution in Ukraine the U.S. helped to overthrow the elected president Victor Yanukovych from the Russian-leaning Party of Regions in favor of the Western-leaning Viktor Yushchenko and his allies such as the so-called "Gas Princess" Yulia Tymoshenko.

Opmerkingen
1. NED wordt hier genoemd.
2. Vergelijk over friendly, supposedly private NGOs J. M. Zelaya, L. Perez Leira  Meerdere ngos onderdeel VS-pogingen tot regime change in Latijns-Amerika (ook gepost op maroc.nl door Revisor).
Er zit een herkenbare lijn in.


 :chinees:  Obama laat verder escaleren

The Democrats, especially, attack Russia, but perhaps they should take responsibility. President Barack Obama continued down the same destructive path as his predecessors. ()

_De staatsgreep van 2014 door VS georkestreerd_

() in Ukraine in 2014, the democratically elected, Russian-leaning government was overthrown in a violent, U.S.-backed street putsch  the "most blatant coup in history," according to Stratfors George Friedman. The overthrow was led by neo-Nazis from the Right Sector and Svoboda Party. Once President Yanukovych fled, American-picked puppets were installed in his governments place.

_Sebastopol, Krim, Donbas_

When the new government threatened to kick the Russian Black Sea Fleet out of the naval base at Sevastopol, Crimea, the Russians reacted by seizing the entire Peninsula in a coup de main. When ethnic Russian separatists occupied government buildings in Donetsk and Luhansk, refusing to recognize the authority of the new coup regime, Kiev attacked and Moscow responded by sending special operations forces to help the locals repel the assault.

"Freedom is being threatened by Russian aggression!" the narrative went, which could not have been further from the truth.

()

(...) the U.S. started it, not Russia. Again, in Ukraine, Putin sent deniable special operations types into the eastern Donbass region to help defend it. Like that or not, up until the end of February 2022, for eight years they did not invade the country with any conventional force or take any territory in the east. When the Donbass region held a referendum and voted to ask to join the Russian federation in February 2015, Putin refused. He would only help them to maintain their autonomy from the hostile regime in Kiev. More than fourteen thousand people were killed in the 2014-2015 war there and in the low-level fighting which continued between then and now. But the vast majority, approximately 80%, of these were Ukrainian civilians and militia fighters killed by the Kiev government, not pro-regime Ukrainians killed by separatists or Russian invaders.

Nevermind the truth. The narrative is what counts on TV. Except in this case theres hardly even a narrative at all. Just the endlessly repeated slogans "Russian aggression" and "Russian seizure of Crimea" without any explanation or context.

()

[Sebastopol is] their only year-round warm water port, and home of their Black Sea Fleet. (...)

The only reason Crimea was under Ukrainian control at all was because Soviet First Secretary and Premier Nikita Khrushchev gave it to them by decree in 1954 in order to shore up Ukrainian support for his rise to power after the death of dictator Joseph Stalin. At that point it made no difference since they were all answerable to the Kremlin first anyway.

The population in Crimea is something like 60% Russian, 15% Turkic Tatars and 25% Ukrainian. In the generation between the fall of the Soviet Union and the events of the last decade, Crimea had maintained a great deal of autonomy from the central government in Kiev. But after the 2014 coup, three former Ukrainian presidents signed a letter demanding that Russia be expelled from the naval base at Sevastopol where they had maintained a naval presence on lease after the end of the Cold War. Instead Putin ordered his men to leave their bases and take control of the Peninsula. Reportedly, six people were killed in total. It is not clear how many, if any, were actually shot by Russian marines or sailors. A referendum was quickly held, and better than a super-majority of the people of Crimea voted to join the Russian federation. Later independent polling confirmed the results.

Putin later joked in a speech by way of explanation that:

"[L]et me say  that we are not opposed to cooperation with NATO, for this is certainly not the case. For all the internal processes within the organization, NATO remains a military alliance, and we are against having a military alliance making itself at home right in our backyard or in our historic territory. I simply cannot imagine that we would travel to Sevastopol to visit NATO sailors. Of course, most of them are wonderful guys, but it would be better to have them come and visit us, be our guests, rather than the other way round."

(...)

Again, when the eastern Donbass region originally tried to join Russia back in February 2015, Putin said no. The U.S. and its clients were threatening Russias vital interest in the warm water naval port at Sevastopol on the Black Sea. Thats the only reason he moved there.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
 :chinees:  NAVO

In 2007, Putin addressed the Munich Security Conference, telling them,

"I think it is obvious that NATO expansion does not have any relation with the modernization of the Alliance itself or with ensuring security in Europe. On the contrary, it represents a serious provocation that reduces the level of mutual trust. And we have the right to ask: against whom is this expansion intended? And what happened to the assurances our western partners made after the dissolution of the Warsaw Pact? Where are those declarations today? No one even remembers them. But I will allow myself to remind this audience what was said. I would like to quote the speech of NATO General Secretary Mr. Woerner in Brussels on 17 May 1990. He said at the time that: the fact that we are ready not to place a NATO army outside of German territory gives the Soviet Union a firm security guarantee. Where are these guarantees?"


 :chinees:  Trump

_Trump, binnenlands in het nauw, wil laten zien dat hij niet russische belangen steunt_

Desperate to prove what a traitor he wasnt to the foreign policy establishment, Trump betrayed the American people and his promise to end the recent era of enmity and work things out with Russia. Instead he oversaw the addition of Montenegro and Northern Macedonia to NATO; sent more American troops and equipment to Poland and the Baltics, including provocative military exercises and parades within just yards of the Russian border; almost-certainly sponsored an attempted Color-Coded Revolution in Belarus; and where Obama, the first black president to support a Nazi coup, was afraid to arm the regime forces who attacked their countrymen in the eastern Donbass region for fear of a real escalation into war with Russia, Donald Trump went ahead and sent arms to Ukraines Nazi-infested armed forces  sniper rifles, armed boats, RPGs and Javelin anti-tank missiles, as well as hundreds of millions of dollars worth of non-lethal equipment like Humvees, night vision goggles, radars and armor, along with training and joint military exercises. All this just incentivized more violence after the major Minsk II peace deal  negotiated by Germany and France with the Russians and Ukrainians in 2015  has already been signed.

_VS bemoeit zich met Nord Stream 2_

The Trump administration also worked overtime to try to prevent the completion of the so-called Nord Stream 2 natural gas pipeline from Russia to Germany, even going so far as to sanction the Swiss and German firms working on the project. () But it also seems to be an effort to just prevent the Germans from deepening their ties to Russia. () strengthening economic ties between Russia and Germany could lessen their supposed need for dependence on the U.S. military and NATO alliance to protect them from a country theyre getting along with just fine. Who needs the Americans then?

_VS zegt een kernwapenverdrag op_

Worst of all, Trump withdrew the U.S. from the Intermediate Nuclear Forces Treaty, withdrew from the Open Skies Treaty and had promised to let New START expire in 2021 had he been reelected.


 :chinees:  Biden

Joe Biden came to power seemingly determined to increase tensions with Moscow. He vastly increased provocative naval missions in the Black Sea and increased weapons transfers to Ukraine.

_Proxy oorlog:_

() But they sure seem to be thinking ahead to how an invasion could hurt Russia, with the poor Ukrainians serving as merely an instrument against them. ()

_President Putin zei op 21 februari 2021:_

"Many Ukrainian airfields are located close to our borders. NATO tactical aircraft stationed here, including carriers of high-precision weapons, will be able to hit our territory to the depth of the Volgograd-Kazan-Samara-Astrakhan line. The deployment of radar reconnaissance assets on the territory of Ukraine will allow NATO to tightly control the airspace of Russia right up to the Urals. 

"After the US destroyed the INF Treaty, the Pentagon has been openly developing many land-based attack weapons, including ballistic missiles that are capable of hitting targets at a distance of up to 5,500 km.

"If deployed in Ukraine, such systems will be able to hit targets in Russias entire European part. The flying time of Tomahawk cruise missiles to Moscow will be less than 35 minutes; ballistic missiles from Kharkiv will take seven to eight minutes; and hypersonic assault weapons, four to five minutes.

"It is like a knife to the throat."

_Aansluiting van Donbas heeft een strategisch nadeel voor Rusland_

In a way, Putins absorption of the Donbass is actually a major loss for Russia. It made more sense to leave that strongly pro-Russian population inside Ukraine to at least possibly one day again serve as a balance against the western nationalists. That seemed to have been a major part of why he did not incorporate the Donbass back in early 2015, when they voted to ask to join Russia. Now that Putin has taken them away from Ukraine, he has strengthened the hand of his opponents. Now it seems that he has escalated to full-scale war in an attempt to solve that problem.

_De oorlog kan lang duren_

CBS Newss Margaret Brennan, who wrote on March 1, that,

"Given the durability of the Ukrainian resistance and its long history of pushing Russia back, the U.S. and Western powers do not believe that this will be a short war. The UK foreign secretary estimated it would be a 10-year war. Lawmakers at the Capitol were told Monday it is likely to last 10, 15 or 20 years  and that ultimately, Russia will lose."

_Het amerikaanskapitalistische militair-industrile complex juicht oorlog toe:_

The Military-Industrial Complex President Ike Eisenhower helped to build and then warned us about, has completely captured our government, in alliance with foreign states in the Middle East and Europe.

A fun anecdote about that: back in the spring of 2014, Harpers magazine reporter Andrew Cockburn reported that he had a source who had been at a big party in Crystal City outside of Washington, D.C.  an area heavy with military contractors and lobbyists  when it was announced that the Russian sailors were leaving their bases and seizing the Crimean Peninsula. They all started laughing and cheering and celebrating. Forget patrolling Pashtun peasants in Paktika, a massive buildup against the renewed Russian Threat was exactly the conflict these men were looking and hoping for; threatening the future of our entire species so they can keep making money for nothing.


 :chinees:  Het gevaar van een kernoorlog

Zie daarover het artikel zelf.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> 
> 
>  Het gevaar van een kernoorlog


...
*Mutually Assured Destruction*

“Het ‘Mutually Assured Destruction’-concept is de basis van nucleaire afschrikking. Als je mij aanvalt, vernietig ik de wereld. De vraag luidt dan als volgt: is dat een rationele oplossing? De huidige, multipolaire wereld is daar veel te complex voor. China, India, Pakistan, Isral, Noord-Korea, het Verenigd Koninkrijk, Frankrijk, de Verenigde Staten en Rusland hebben allemaal kernkoppen, en hebben ook allemaal hun eigen belangen en regionale dynamieken. Wie moet die beslissing dan maken?”

“Als je uit een land in Afrika komt, is het totaal niet logisch dat Biden of Poetin in jouw naam beslist dat de wereld zelfmoord pleegt. Zou het berhaupt ooit logisch zijn dat we de wereld beindigen omwille van politieke en economische belangen?”

...

https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...n-actie-eisen/


Ook voor Aziatische, Amerikaanse en Europese burgers is het niet logisch.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Gods of War: How the US weaponized Ukraine against Russia

*T. J. Coles | The Grayzone 1 april 2022*


Since the US-engineered 2013-14 coup in Ukraine, American forces have taught Ukrainians, including neo-Nazi units, how to fight in urban and other civilian areas. Weaponizing Ukraine is part of Washingtons quest for what the Pentagon calls full spectrum dominance.

[I]f you can learn all modalities of war, then you can be the god of war, so said a Ukrainian artillery commander in 2016 while receiving training from the US Army.

The unnamed commander was quoted by Lt. Claire Vanderberg, a mortar platoon leader training soldiers as part of the Pentagons Joint Multinational Training Group-Ukraine. The training has taken place at the absurdly named International Peacekeeping and Security Center, which sits close to the border with Poland near the Ukrainian town of Yavoriv. Western media reported Russias recent cruise missile attack on the base, but chose not to mention what has taken place inside.

The relationship described above is a snapshot of a decades-long US-NATO effort to not only pull Ukraine from Russias orbit, but to actively weaponize the country against Moscow.

*US national security state acknowledges Russia is pushing back, not pushing first*

In their internal documents, the Pentagon and other arms of the US national security state reiterate the same arguments the anti-war left does when it explains how Ukraine has been used to provoke Russia into a military escalation. The principal difference is that the Pentagon speaks from an unabashedly imperialist perspective in which such provocations are seen as an important component of US power projection.

Recently, the US Director of National Intelligences Annual Threat Assessment reported: Russia is pushing back against Washington where it canlocally and globallyemploying techniques up to and including the use of force. Note: Russia is pushing back, not pushing first.

A report from 2021 by the National Intelligence Council concedes of Russia and China: Neither has felt secure in an international order designed for and dominated by democratic powers, with democratic meaning the US and friends. Both Russia and China have promoted a sovereignty-based international order that protects their absolute authority within their borders and geographic areas of influence.

In October 2017, US Army Field Artillery School Assistant Commandant, Col. Heyward Hutson, who is responsible for training Ukrainians, explained: Ukraine wants to become a NATO nation, but Russia doesnt want them to be a NATO nation. Russia wants to have a buffer zone. He added that another problem is a lot of Eastern Ukraine is pro-Russia so the civilian population there is divided. A 2016 US Army War College report reiterated: Russias basic national security strategy is to keep its neighboring belt stable, NATO weak, China close, and the United States focused elsewhere.

Another, from 2007, explains that the pro-reform forces in power since the Orange Revolution (read: pro-US forces) would like to move Ukraine squarely into the Euro-Atlantic community with only limited deference to Russia.

The document goes on to note that, at the time, the Ukrainian political and military leadership has remained divided over the question of whether Ukraine should pursue a collective security approach or retain its neutral status. It concluded that, while [m]ost senior [Ukrainian] commanders have pro-reform credentials there are still large numbers of senior leaders within the Main Defense Forces who have no or only limited exposure to Western training and operations.

The US-sponsored coup of 2013-14 enabled Washington to smooth over that contradiction by launching an extensive program to train units of the Ukrainian Armed Forces.



*NATO is not an exercise in diplomacy and deterrence as before*

When the Soviet Union collapsed, so too did its military alliance, the Warsaw Pact. But the West not only refused to disband its alliancethe North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO)it expanded up to Russias borders.

NATOs own records state that in 1992, Just four months after Ukraines declaration of independence from the USSR, NATO invited its representative to an extraordinary meeting of the North Atlantic Cooperation Council, the body set up to shape cooperation between NATO and the states of the former Warsaw Pact. 

Russia did not propose a similar pact with Americas neighbors.

In 1994, Ukraine joined the so-called Partnership for Peace (PFP). Citing the UN Charter, the PFP states that signatories agree to refrain from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any State, to respect existing borders and to settle disputes by peaceful means. A US State Department primer reveals that the PFP had an ulterior motive. Its real aim was not neutrality but to move Ukraine and other signatories closer to NATO. Participation in PFP does not guarantee entry into NATO, but it is the best preparation for states interested in becoming NATO members.

The primer also lists the 52 actual and planned military exercises in which PFP members initially engaged on or near Russias borders.

Bill Clinton-era policymakers explained that NATO is not merely an exercise in preventive diplomacy and deterrence as before. NATO expansion had a political agenda. They considered NATO enlargement [a]s a democratization policy. As above, democratization means pro-US. Citing President Clintons 1996 campaign speeches, the report notes that in their minds NATO will provide the stability needed for greater economic development in Central and Eastern Europe. In other words, post-USSR NATO was designed, in part, to guarantee US led-free markets (which are often neither free nor markets, but monopolies,) in ex-Soviet nations where state-ownership of businesses was the norm.

In 1997, NATO and Ukraine signed the Charter on a Distinctive Partnership. The Charter was a prima facie violation of the PFP in that it compromised Ukraines political independence. It proposed several areas of NATO-Ukraine cooperation, including civil emergency planning, military training and environmental security. NATO brags: cooperation between NATO and Ukraine quickly developed in the form of retraining for former military officers  and invit[ing] Ukraine to participate in NATO-led exercises.

*Making Ukraine a military partner of the US*

The US Army says: Ukraine has been a military partner of the U.S. dating back to the mid 1990s. In 1998, Americas Special Operations Command Europe hosted a Special Operations Forces (SOF) conference in Stuttgart, Germany. The US Army reports: This benchmark even brought military personnel from Moldova, Georgia, and the Ukraine together to view U.S. SOF demonstrations and discuss opportunities for future Joint Combined Exchange Training (JCET) and Joint Contact Team Program (JCTP) events.

In June 2000, the US Marines reported that the Navys amphibious warship, the USS Trenton, had sailed from the Aegean to the Black Sea and had docked in Odessa (Ukraine). The 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU) got to experience some of Odessas history first hand when they climbed the Prymorsky, or Maritime, Stairs. In addition to the pleasantries, the focus for MEU personnel and USS Trenton crew [was] NATOs next exercise  Cooperative Partner 2000 (CP00)  of which Ukraine is the host nation.

In addition to Ukraines participation in the US-led NATO training and exercises, Ukrainian soldiers fought in American-led wars. After 9/11, they participated in the occupation of Afghanistan via NATOs so-called International Security Assistance Force. Ukrainian troops also aided the US-British-occupation of Iraq. In 2008, the Army lauded their comrades: More than 5,000 Ukrainian troops have served in Iraq during Ukraines five years of service in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom.

(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*After backing 2014 coup, US provides lethal security assistance*

Established in 2014 during the US-backed coup, the Ukraine component of the US State Department and Pentagons Global Security Contingency Fund (GSCF) provides tens of millions of dollars-worth of training and equipment to develop the tactical, operational, and institutional training capacities of its Ministry of Defense and National Guard. The State Department says: The GSCF has also supported Ukrainian Special Operations Forces in developing tactical and institutional capabilities that are compatible with Western models.

According to one Pentagon-linked journal: Arsen Avakov, the Minister of Internal Affairs from 2014 to 2021 [, ] enabled the expansion and later integration of paramilitary forces into the National Guard, including the nazi Azov Battalion.

From 2015, the Pentagons European Command oversaw the Joint Multinational Task Force-Ukraine (JMTF-U), in which the US Army and National Guard trains the Ukrainian Armed Forces. In addition, officers were trained in the US through the International Military Education and Training program. The Congressional Research Service reports that, [s]eparately, U.S. Special Operations Forces have trained and advised Ukrainian special forces. In addition, the US participates in the annual NATO Partnership for Peace exercise, Rapid Trident.

In November 2015, supposedly at the request of the new pro-US regime, the Obama administration sent two AN/TPQ radar systems to Ukraine. President Petro Poroshenko had the opportunity to review the equipment, and was briefed by U.S. military personnel on its capabilities.

The US Army later  revealed that the radar system was not purely defensive. A team from US Army Europe, Fort Sills Fires Center of Excellence (FCoE), and the Army Security Assistance Training Management Organization (SATMO) conducted four weeks of operator training.

Since the initial delivery, Ukraine received four additional Q-36 radars  and training by U.S. Army Communications-Electronics Command with support from the FCoE and USSATMO. The publication quoted one trainer as saying that the U.S. team showed their brigade, battalion and platoon commanders how to tactically employ the radar system to support fire and maneuver efforts.

Since 2016, SATMOs Doctrine Education Advisory Group (DEAG) has advised Ukrainian Security Forces at the operational level to revise doctrine, improve professional military education, enhance NATO interoperability and increase combat readiness. In January this year, DEAG brought the first load of $200m-worth of lethal security assistance, including ammunition for the frontline defenders of Ukraine.


*US trains Ukrainians to blend into the local populace waging warfare in civilian-heavy areas*

One of the more immoral US actions in Ukraine has been the training of armed forces to fight in civilian areas, goading Russia to fight in densely-populated locations with the effect of scoring anti-Russia propaganda points when Russians kill Ukrainian civilians.

In 2015, the US Marines implied that American service personnel would travel to Ukraine to fight. Unofficial travel (leave or liberty) to any country in Africa or the following European countries [including Ukraine and its neighbors] requires command O-6 level approval  The countries are subject to change based on the Foreign Clearance Guide (FCG), Department of State (DOS), Combatant Command, and/or Intelligence threat notifications. This suggests preparation for irregular warfare.

An undated document published by the US Special Operations Center of Excellence (SOCE), apparently from around 2017, states that the United States should learn from the Chechnya rebels reaction to Russias invasion of Chechnya in the 90s. It explains that the rebels engaged in decentralized operations, using social media to blend into the local populace. Russias enemies used misinformation to manipulate Russians into killing the rebels enemies.

The SOCE paper goes on to note that the Army Special Operation Forces are trained to thrive in these environments. The document explicitly advocates for the US to train irregular forces to provoke Russia: The United States should form an interagency working group with the Department of State, members of the intelligence community and SOCOM, the Special Operations Command, which would serv[e] as the DoD lead/representative. It suggests that such a working group understand that SOCOM actions will need to be unconventional and irregular in order to compete with Russian modern warfare tactics.

By bolstering Ukraines armed forces and goading Russia, US elites have openly used Ukrainian civilians as pawns. For many years, Ukrainian forces were trained in urban combat by US personnel: i.e., to fight Russians in densely-populated civilian areas. Task Force Illini is comprised of 150 soldiers from the 33rd Infantry Brigade Combat Team of the Illinois Army National Guard.

In September 2020, the US Army reported that Armed Forces Ukraine soldiers honed their urban operations skills as Task Force Illini advisors lent their expertise at Combat Training Center in Yavoriv  the Western Ukrainian de facto NATO base near Polands border.


(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Thunderbirds train Ukrainian in full-scale vehicular combat*

The Oklahoma-based Thunderbirds have gone through several incarnations over the last century. The army unit was originally known as the 45th Infantry Division and is now the 45th Infantry Brigade Combat Team. By early-2017, the JMTG-U mission fell under the 7th Army Training Command and US Army Europe, which paired Thunderbirds from the 1st Battalion, 179th Infantry Regiment with soldiers from the Ukrainian 28th Mechanized Brigade and 79th Airborne Brigade. Their goal was to prepare Ukrainians for full-on vehicular combat.

Putin claims that Ukraine is a pawn of NATO. US propaganda rejects the notion, attempting to prove it by publicly ruling out Ukraines membership in the Alliance. But in April 2017, the US Army admitted that under the JMTG-U, the Thunderbirds mission was to train the Ukrainian army to NATO standards, develop their noncommissioned officer corps, and help them to establish a combat training center, so that in the future, they can continue to train themselves. So, if the Ukrainian military is trained to NATO standards and is overseen by a US puppet president, it might as well be part of NATO, minus the US obligation to come to its defense.

The proposed center became the Yavoriv Combat Training Center. The US Army reported that in October 2017, a new grenade range was opened. Maj. Montana Dugger said: Weve helped them build long-range maintenance plans so theyll be able to use these facilities for the next 20, 30-plus years.

Seemingly ignorant of the comical doublespeak, the US Army also explained that Ukrainians Combat Training Center is being established at the International Peacekeeping and Security Center near Yavoriv. Also ironic is that while the Thunderbirds train a military incorporating neo-Nazi units to fight Russians in Ukraine, its pre-1930s insignia was a swastika, which its Oklahoma-based museum describes as an Ancient American Indian symbol of good luck.



*CIA covert operations goal: kill Russians*

In addition to the overt but under- or non-reported events outlined above, the US Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) has run a covert, eight-year training program. Why the need for covert ops in the face of extensive _overt_ projects? The CIA specializes in assassination, proxy warfare, psychological operations, and false flags. This suggests that their efforts include tactics prohibited by the Geneva Conventions.

Yahoo! News reported that in 2014, under a doctrine called covert action funding, a small, select group of veteran CIA paramilitaries made their first secret trips to the frontlines to meet with Ukrainian counterparts. The training was conducted by the CIAs Special Activities Center, which suggests that even if the officers were ex-CIA and Special Forces, they were given access to Langley at high-levels, making it a _de facto_ official mission.

One operative is quoted as saying that the officers attempted to Talibanize the Ukrainian paramilitaries in the sense that the Afghan Taliban had no sophisticated hardware that was vulnerable to enemy blinding. Ergo, basic, non-tech warfare training was required. The report says that the trainers:

taught their Ukrainian counterparts sniper techniques; how to operate U.S.-supplied Javelin anti-tank missiles and other equipment; how to evade digital tracking the Russians used to pinpoint the location of Ukrainian troops, which had left them vulnerable to attacks by artillery; how to use covert communications tools; and how to remain undetected in the war zone while also drawing out Russian and insurgent forces from their positions, among other skills, according to former officials.

In addition, one former senior source said (paraphrased by the reporter): The agency needed to determine the backbone of the Ukrainians  The question was, Are they going to get rolled, or are going to stand up and fight?

So who tends to have backbone, i.e., a ruthless and psychopathic fighting spirit? Fascists and ultra-nationalists. Indeed, it has been widely reported by even US corporate media that the Ukrainian Armed Forces and paramilitary units were infested with Nazis. Today, the same media refer to the Nazis as mere nationalists.

Beginning 2015, the CIAs Ground Department arranged for Ukrainians to be trained in the US south. The operations continue to the present and have been expanded under the Biden administration. The multiweek, U.S.-based CIA program has included training in firearms, camouflage techniques, land navigation, tactics like cover and move, intelligence and other areas. One senior officer is quoted as saying: The United States is training an insurgency  to kill Russians.

In February this year, shortly before the Russian invasion, it was reported that the CIA had been preparing Ukrainians to mount an insurgency against a Russian occupation. Against an occupation? Or an insurgency to provoke an occupation?

In addition to the CIA, the US military has its own covert operations. Under the Resistance Operating Concept started in 2018, the Pentagon appears to have been training territorial defense units comprised of Ukrainian civilians. This seems to have led to the creation by Ukraines Special Operations Forces creating a National Resistance Center that teaches civilians guerrilla tactics.

*Ukraine military build-up brings the world to the brink*

After Russia annexed Crimea in 2014, pro-Russian eastern protests erupted in Donetsk and Luhansk. The Congressional Research Service (CRS) noted: The government in Kyiv responded with military force and employed local militias to help push back the separatists. The CRS added that the US leads Britain, Canada, and Lithuania in the Multinational Joint Commission on Defense Reform and Security Cooperation. The Pentagons European Command had a European Reassurance Initiative at the time, which is now called the European Deterrence Initiative. Under this program, dozens of Ukrainians were trained in Huntsville, Alabama, in RQ-11B, hand-launched Raven drone operations. Seventy-two drones were sent to Ukraine in 2016.

A January 2016 UK House of Commons Library research briefing states: Fighting between Ukrainian government forces and Russian-backed separatists has killed more than 9,000 people since April 2014 and injured more than 20,000. The briefing goes on to note that after the UN Security Council-backed Minsk II agreement, which called for a ceasefire and the withdrawal of frontline forces on both sides, the Ukrainian parliament granted special status and enhanced autonomy to parts of the Luhansk and Donetsk regions.

The Royal United Services Institute is a UK Ministry of Defense-linked think-tank. One of its reports concedes that Russia had a largely defensive policy when it came to Ukraine. It says: Russian officials have become alarmed by expanding and overlapping Western alliances from an enlarged NATO and EU, to AUKUS and the Coalition of Democracies promoted by both the US and the UK.

Part of Russias strategy has its roots in the US-led destruction of Libya in 2011, the report explains. The NATO bombing of Libya and overthrow of Muammar Gaddafi underscored how strong Western alliances were able to bypass or manipulate the [UN Security Council] UNSC, essentially circumventing a forum where Russian interests could be protected.

Indeed, on February 27th, 2022, the UNSC adopted Resolution 2623, which states: the lack of unanimity of its permanent members at the 8979th meeting has prevented it from exercising its primary responsibility for the maintenance of international peace and security.

The absence of international diplomacy, the weakness of a domestic anti-war movement in the US, and the cheerleading for war by many leftists and liberals under the doctrine that Putin is an evil villain has pushed the world as close to terminal nuclear disaster as it has been since the 1962 Cuban missile crisis; perhaps even closer. Many Russians have taken to the streets to clamor for a ceasefire. After looking the other way as their leaders spent the past 8 years weaponizing Ukraine against Russia, Western publics have yet to demand the same.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Hundreds of Ukrainian nationalists march in honor of Nazi collaborator

*Times of Israel 1 januari 2022*




_Activists of various nationalist parties carry torches during a rally in Kyiv, Ukraine, on January 1, 2022. (AP Photo/Efrem Lukatsky)_

KYIV, Ukraine  Hundreds of Ukrainian nationalists held a torchlight march in the capital of Kyiv to mark the birthday of Stepan Bandera, the leader of a rebel militia that fought alongside Nazi soldiers in World War II.

The Sunday march came amid persistently high concerns over Russias massing of troops near the Ukrainian border, which many believe could be a prelude to an invasion. A large sector of eastern Ukraine has been under the control of Russia-backed separatist rebels since 2014.

Today, when there is a war with the occupier at the front, and the struggle against the fifth column continues in the rear, we remember and honor the memory of Stepan Bandera, said Andriy Tarasenko, leader of the nationalist party Right Sector.

During World War II, Bandera led the Ukrainian Insurgent Army, whose men killed thousands of Jews and Poles, including women and children, while fighting alongside Nazi Germany against the Red Army and communists.

Banderas supporters claim that they sided with the Nazis against the Soviet army in the belief that Adolf Hitler would grant independence to Ukraine.

Expressions of admiration for Bandera and other collaborators have increased in scope and status following the 2014 revolution in Ukraine, which toppled the regime of Viktor Yanukovych amid claims that he is a Russian stooge, and triggered an armed conflict with Russia.



_Activists of various nationalist parties carry torches and a portrait of Stepan Bandera during a rally in Kyiv, Ukraine, on Saturday, January 1, 2022 (AP Photo/Efrem Lukatsky)_

The veneration of Nazi collaborators, including killers of Jews, is a growing phenomenon in Eastern Europe, where many consider such individuals as heroes because they resisted Soviet Communism.


* * * *
_Much like in Latin America, where US-backed death-squads kill left-wing politicians, socialists, and labor organizers, these Ukrainian fascist battalions were deployed to lead the offensive against the militias of Donetsk and Luhansk, killing Russian-speaking Ukrainians._

Ukrainian leftist criticizes Western war drive with Russia

----------


## Revisor

> .
> _onderwerpen: oekranse neo-nazi’s; centrum van internationaal netwerk_
> 
> 
> About
> 
> The transnational network that nobody is talking about
> 
> Soufan Centre | 22 maart 2019
> ...




...

(Extreem-) rechts en nationalisten worden meestal door de Amerikaanse geheime dienst gebruikt als voorhoede en stoottroepen om de linkse/socialistische/communistische bewegingen etc.. aan te pakken.

In de islamitische landen gebruiken ze meestal conservatieve islamitische groeperingen en/of jihadisten. In Turkije als seculier land hebben ze de rechtse grijze wolven gebruikt.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5706892

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> ...
> 
> (Extreem-) rechts en nationalisten worden meestal door de Amerikaanse geheime dienst gebruikt als voorhoede en stoottroepen om de linkse/socialistische/communistische bewegingen etc.. aan te pakken.
> 
> In de islamitische landen gebruiken ze meestal conservatieve islamitische groeperingen en/of jihadisten. In Turkije als seculier land hebben ze de rechtse grijze wolven gebruikt.
> 
> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5706892


Amerikaanse websites laten vaak de rol van het VS regime uit beeld.

Freedom House bijvoorbeeld. 

Het rapport A new eurasian far right rising bevat nuttige feitelijke informatie. Maar in de twee hoofdstukken daarna verzwijgt de auteur de rol van het VS regime  waarmee het een ideologisch geladen verhaal wordt.

Onder _The invasion of Ukraine_ verspreidt Freedom House de standaard Washington propaganda hierover.


Uitgebreidere post staat in de topic Flat Earth News, post #36.

----------


## Revisor

check:

*Oekraens nationalisme: van de OUN in 1929 tot Euromaidan in 2014*

----------


## Revisor

Check:

*Oekrane: het fascisme in een nieuw jasje door Joesjtsjenko in ere hersteld*

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_onderwerp: National Endowment for Democracy_

Kristin Christman  Paradigm for peace applied to Russia, Ukraine and the US: Proposal for a peaceful Pathway forward
Countercurrents 13 - 30 may 2022

Dit lange essay, nu 40 bladzijden, wordt in delen op de website Countercurrents gezet. Het vijfde deel gaat over NED. Dit eindigt met

In the next part of this essay, well talk a bit about the backgrounds of the social and business circles supporting NED, and well carefully scrutinize the assumptions and leaps of logic within statements made by NED leaders with regard to Russia.

Dat volgende deel wacht ik nog even af. Dan post ik ze bij elkaar.

Hier alvast een andere publicatie over NED

Max Blumenthal and Thomas Hedges  Inside Americas meddling machine: NED, the US-funded org interfering in elections around the globe.

The Grayzone 20 aug. 2018

Dit stuk begint weinig interessant (vind ik), wordt allengs interessanter.





_(...) these opening words in a May 7, 2022 report by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Peoples Republic of China: The United States has long used democracy as a tool and a weapon to undermine democracy in the name of democracy, to incite division and confrontation, and to meddle in other countries international* affairs, causing catastrophic consequences. NED has subverted lawful governments and cultivated pro-US puppet forces around the world under the pretext of promoting democracy. Its disgraceful record has aroused strong discontent in the international community._

_(...) deze openingswoorden in een verslag van 7 mei 2022 van het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken van de Volksrepubliek China: De Verenigde Staten hebben de democratie lange tijd gebruikt als een instrument en een wapen om democratie in naam van democratie te ondermijnen, om verdeeldheid te zaaien en tot confrontatie aan te zetten, en om zich te bemoeien met de internationale* aangelegenheden van andere landen, met catastrofale gevolgen. NED heeft wettige regeringen ondermijnd en pro-Amerikaanse marionettenmachten over de hele wereld gecultiveerd onder het mom van het bevorderen van democratie. Zijn schandelijke staat van dienst heeft geleid tot grote onvrede in de internationale gemeenschap._

Geciteerd door Kirstin Christman. 
* correctie: internal / interne

Dat verslag van 7 mei 2022 is:



Fact Sheet on the National Endowment for Democracy

----------


## Revisor

Paul Wolfowitz. Foto: Defense.gov

Jeffrey D. Sachs, Other News, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Oekrane is de nieuwste neoconservatieve ramp

De oorlog in Oekrane is het hoogtepunt van een 30 jaar durend project van de Amerikaanse neoconservatieve beweging. De regering-Biden zit vol met dezelfde neocons die voorstander waren van de Amerikaanse oorlogen in Servi (1999), Afghanistan (2001), Irak (2003), Syri (2011), Libi (2011), en die tot het uiterste zijn gegaan om de Russische invasie in Oekrane uit te lokken. De staat van dienst van de neocon is er een van regelrechte rampen. Toch heeft Biden ervoor gekozen zijn team te bemannen met net deze neocons. Als gevolg daarvan stuurt Biden Oekrane, de VS en de Europese Unie richting het zoveelste geopolitieke debacle. Als Europa enig inzicht heeft, zal het zich losmaken van deze Amerikaanse debacles inzake buitenlands beleid.* 

woensdag 6 juli 2022 11:20 

De neoconbeweging ontstond in de jaren zeventig rond een groep publieke intellectuelen, die benvloed werden door de politicoloog Leo Strauss van de Universiteit van Chicago en de classicus Donald Kagan van de Universiteit van Yale.

Tot de neocon leiders behoorden Norman Podhoretz (schrijver en conservatief politiek commentator), Irving Kristol (Amerikaans publicist), Paul Wolfowitz (minister van Defensie onder George W. Bush en n van de architecten van de Irak oorlog), Robert Kagan (zoon van Donald), Frederick Kagan (zoon van Donald), Victoria Nuland (echtgenote van Robert), Elliott Cohen (politicoloog), Elliott Abrams (politicus en advocaat, actief bij Reagan, Bush en Trump), en Kimberley Allen Kagan (echtgenote van Frederick).

De belangrijkste boodschap van de neocons is dat de VS in elke regio ter wereld de overhand moeten hebben op militair gebied, en het hoofd moeten bieden aan opkomende regionale machten die op een dag de mondiale of regionale dominantie van de VS zouden kunnen betwisten, in de eerste plaats Rusland en China.

De militaire macht van de VS moet daarom vooraf worden verdeeld over honderden militaire bases over de hele wereld en de VS moeten voorbereid zijn om, indien nodig, bepaalde oorlogen te leiden. De VS moeten de Verenigde Naties enkel gebruiken als dat nuttig is om hun doelen te bereiken.

De belangrijkste boodschap van de neocons is dat de VS in elke regio ter wereld de overhand moeten hebben op militair gebied.
Deze benadering werd voor het eerst uiteengezet door Paul Wolfowitz in zijn ontwerp Defense Policy Guidance (DPG), geschreven voor het ministerie van Defensie in 2002.

Het ontwerp riep op tot uitbreiding van het door de VS geleide veiligheidsnetwerk naar Centraal- en Oost-Europa, ondanks de expliciete belofte van de Duitse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Hans-Dietrich Genscher in 1990 dat de Duitse eenwording niet zou worden gevolgd door een uitbreiding van de NAVO naar het oosten.

Wolfowitz pleitte ook voor Amerikaanse oorlogen naar keuze, waarbij hij het recht van Amerika verdedigde om onafhankelijk, zelfs alleen, op te treden als reactie op crises die de VS zorgen baren. Volgens generaal Wesley Clark verduidelijkte Wolfowitz hem al in mei 1991 dat de VS een leidende rol zou opnemen in regimewisselingen in Irak, Syri en andere voormalige Sovjet-bondgenoten.

De neocons waren voorstander van uitbreiding van de NAVO met Oekrane, zelfs voordat dit in 2008 onder George W. Bush, Jr. officieel VS-beleid werd. Zij beschouwden het Oekraense NAVO-lidmaatschap als de sleutel tot de regionale en wereldwijde dominantie van de VS. Robert Kagan beschreef de neocon argumenten voor NAVO uitbreiding in april 2006:

“De Russen en Chinezen zien niets natuurlijks in [de “kleurenrevoluties” van de voormalige Sovjet-Unie], alleen door het Westen gesteunde staatsgrepen, ontworpen om de Westerse invloed in strategisch vitale delen van de wereld te vergroten. Hebben zij het zo mis? Zou de succesvolle liberalisering van Oekrane, aangespoord en gesteund door de Westerse democratien, niet de aanloop kunnen zijn naar de opname van dat land in de NAVO en de Europese Unie – kortom, de uitbreiding van de Westerse liberale hegemonie?” (Robert Kagan)
Kagan erkent de trieste implicaties van de uitbreiding van de NAVO. Hij citeert een deskundige die zei: “Het Kremlin maakt zich in alle ernst op voor de ‘slag om Oekrane’.” De neocons zochten deze strijd. Na de val van de Sovjet-Unie hadden zowel de VS als Rusland moeten streven naar een neutraal Oekrane, als een veilige buffer.

In plaats daarvan wilden de neocons de “hegemonie” van de VS, terwijl de Russen de strijd deels uit verdediging en deels ook uit eigen imperiale pretenties aangingen. Het doet denken aan de Krimoorlog (1853-6), toen Groot-Brittanni en Frankrijk in de Zwarte Zee probeerden Rusland te verzwakken na Russische druk op het Ottomaanse rijk.

Kagan schreef het artikel als burger terwijl zijn vrouw Victoria Nuland Amerikaans ambassadeur bij de NAVO was onder George W. Bush, Jr. Nuland is de neocon pion bij uitstek. Nuland was niet alleen Bush’ ambassadeur bij de NAVO, maar ook Barack Obama’s assistent-staatssecretaris voor Europese en Euraziatische Zaken van 2013 tot 17.

Aldus was ze deel van de operatie waarbij de pro-Russische president van Oekrane, Viktor Janoekovits, werd omvergeworpen. Nu dient ze als Biden’s onderminister van Buitenlandse Zaken en stuurt ze zo het Amerikaans beleid ten aanzien van de oorlog in Oekrane.

De visie van de neocons is gebaseerd op de volgende onjuiste premisse, namelijk dat de militaire, financile, technologische en economische superioriteit van de VS haar in staat stelt de voorwaarden te dicteren in alle regio’s ter wereld. Het is een standpunt dat zowel opmerkelijke hoogmoed als een opvallende minachting voor bewijzen illustreert.

Sinds de jaren vijftig van de vorige eeuw zijn de VS in zowat elk regionaal conflict waaraan zij hebben deelgenomen, gedwarsboomd of verslagen. Maar in de “strijd om Oekrane” waren de neocons bereid een militaire confrontatie met Rusland uit te lokken door de NAVO uit te breiden ondanks de hevige bezwaren van Rusland. Dit vanuit de vurige overtuiging dat de financile sancties van de VS en het wapentuig van de NAVO de ondergang van Rusland zullen betekenen.

In de “strijd om Oekrane” waren de neocons bereid een militaire confrontatie met Rusland uit te lokken door de NAVO uit te breiden ondanks de hevige bezwaren van Rusland.
Het Institute for the Study of War (ISW), een neocon denktank onder leiding van Kimberley Allen Kagan (en gesteund door een aantal grote afnemers van defensie-contracten zoals General Dynamics en Raytheon), blijft een Oekraense overwinning beloven.

Over de Russische opmars gaf de ISW een typisch commentaar: “Ongeacht welke partij de stad [Severodonetsk] in handen heeft, zal het Russische offensief op operationeel en strategisch niveau waarschijnlijk zijn afgesloten, wat Oekrane de kans geeft om zijn tegenoffensieven op operationeel niveau te hervatten om de Russische troepen terug te dringen.

De feiten ter plaatse doen echter anders vermoeden. De economische sancties van het Westen hebben weinig negatieve gevolgen gehad voor Rusland, terwijl hun “boemerangeffect” op de rest van de wereld groot is.

Bovendien wordt het vermogen van de VS om Oekrane van munitie en wapentuig te voorzien, ernstig belemmerd door de beperkte Amerikaanse productiecapaciteit en de gebrekkige bevoorradingsketens. De industrile capaciteit van Rusland is natuurlijk veel groter dan die van Oekrane. Het BBP van Rusland was ruwweg 10X dat van Oekrane vr de oorlog, en Oekrane is in de oorlog een groot deel van zijn industrile capaciteit verloren.

De meest waarschijnlijke uitkomst van de huidige gevechten is dat Rusland een groot deel van Oekrane zal veroveren, waardoor Oekrane misschien geheel of bijna volledig door land zal zijn omsloten. In Europa en de VS zal de frustratie toenemen over de militaire verliezen en de stagflatoire (situatie van lage economische groei en hoge werkloosheid) gevolgen van de oorlog en de sancties.

De domino-effecten kunnen verwoestend zijn, als een rechtse demagoog in de VS aan de macht komt (of in het geval van Trump terugkeert naar de macht) en belooft de Amerikaanse vergane militaire glorie te herstellen door gevaarlijke escalatie.

De echte oplossing bestaat erin een einde te maken aan de neoconfantasien van de afgelopen 30 jaar en Oekrane en Rusland terug aan de onderhandelingstafel te brengen.
In plaats van deze ramp te riskeren, bestaat de echte oplossing erin een einde te maken aan de neoconfantasien van de afgelopen 30 jaar en Oekrane en Rusland terug aan de onderhandelingstafel te brengen.

De NAVO moet er zich daarbij toe verbinden haar oostwaartse uitbreiding naar Oekrane en Georgi te beindigen in ruil voor een levensvatbare vrede die de soevereiniteit en de territoriale integriteit van Oekrane eerbiedigt en beschermt.

Jeffrey Sachs is Professor aan de Columbia University, directeur van het Centrum voor Duurzame Ontwikkeling aan de Columbia University en voorzitter van het VN-netwerk voor oplossingen voor duurzame ontwikkeling. Hij is adviseur geweest van drie VN-secretarissen-generaal en is momenteel SDG-pleitbezorger van VN-secretaris-generaal Antnio Guterres.

Deze tekst verscheen op Other News. Vertaling Ann Dejaeghere.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...rvatieve-ramp/

----------


## Revisor

*The Revolution will not be televised*. En van de meest interessante docu's over hoe een door de CIA georkestreerde coup mislukt:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Iemand wel eens gesproken met Venezolanen die het fijn vonden onder Maduro te leven?

Google eens voor de lol naar Wikipedia in het Nederlands over Nicolas Maduro. Dat is bedroevend armoedig. Mensen op dit forum weten weinig of niks over Venezuela anders dan uit de media. En ja, als je er dan vanuit gaat dat de VS de slechterik is, dan moet Maduro wel deugen. Iemand een idee hoeveel persvrijheid er nog is in het Venezuela van Maduro?

*Diplomaat uit Venezuela*

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Nicolas Maduro steunt Vladimir Poetin onvoorwaardelijk en staat volledig achter de invasie van Rusland in Oekraine. De socialist. Hoe is het in godsnaam mogelijk die oorlog waarbij bewust bugerdoelen worden aangevallen, rechtvaardig te vinden? Dan ben je geen echte socialist. 



.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> De oorlog in Oekrane is het hoogtepunt van een 30 jaar durend project van de Amerikaanse neoconservatieve beweging.



Met zo'n statement hoef je eigenlijk niet eens meer verder te lezen. De toon is gezet : "De oorlog in de Oekraine is een westers project". En Poetin had daarbij dus geen andere keus dan die oorlog te voeren en dat valt hem daarom ook niet aan te rekenen. Over de rol van Poetin hebben we het maar beter niet, die is eerder slachtoffer. Nee, alles gaat over de "neocon". Daarom zie je op dewereldmorgen.be ook geen enkele kritiek op Poetin. Immers het beeld moet worden opgeworpen dat deze oorlog eenzijdig en enkel de schuld is van de neocon en het westen. Daarmee is Poetin gedegradeerd van een medogenloze dictaotor tot een wilsombekwame trekpop. Iemand die niet toerekeningsvatbaar is voor zijn daden. Ik vraag jullie wat is er goed aan de selectieve analyse's op tunnelvisie-sites waar complotdenkers achter zitten? Is dat betrouwbaarder dan wat de "afhankelijke" mainstreammedia schrijven? Dewereldmorgen bedient zich van methoden die passen bij een populisten-krant als de telegraaf. 

Trouwens poetin is alles behalve het tegenovergestelde van een neocon. Poetin is een ordinaire dief en graaier. Een corrupte zakkenvuller.


.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> .
> Gevaarlijke gekken en oorlogsmisdadigers NAVO, G7 willen _proxy_ oorlog



Wat wil je dan? Oekraine is door het leger van Poetin aangevallen. Moet Oekraine dat zonder geweldadige verdediging laten plaatsvinden? De oorlog wordt door Poetin aangehouden. Als Poetin zou vertrekken uit door hem met veel geweld bezet gebied dan is de oorlog zo afgelopen. Want in tegenstelling tot Poetin/Rusland bestookt Oekraine geen burgerdoelen in Rusland. De oorlogsmisdadiger hier dat is Poetin. Oekraine mag en moet zich verdedigen. 




.

----------


## super ick

Zonder Rusland geen oorlog in Ukraine. Zij zijn de agressor.

Alle framing die ik hier lees dient alleen om het persoonlijke eenzijdige wereldbeeld van de plaatsers te bevestigen.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Zonder Rusland geen oorlog in Ukraine. Zij zijn de agressor.
> 
> Alle framing die ik hier lees dient alleen om het persoonlijke eenzijdige wereldbeeld van de plaatsers te bevestigen.


Hoi super ick. Leuk jou weer hier terug te zien. 

Jazeker. Poetin/Rusland is hier de agressor. Zij zijn deze oorlog begonnen.



.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Amerikaanse wapens, Europese smekelingen blokkeren vrede in Oekrane

Richard Sakwa, Aaron Mat (interview) 

The Grayzone 25 april 2022

Informatie over Richard Sakwa en de video van het interview staan op maroc in The Grayzone post #2.

In het interview komt o. a. ter sprake:

 VS geopolitiek belang bij de oorlog, eerstens Rusland verzwakken.

 Aannemelijk is dat de VS sinds 2014 niet wilde dat de binnenlandse oorlog in oost Oekrane eindigde.

 De mensen in oost Oekrane waren niet separatisten, ze wilden autonomie.

 In 2019 is Zelensky met een agenda voor vrede met 73% van de stemmen gekozen.
Volgens Sakwa meende Zelensky het. Maar hij kon niet tegen de extremistische nationalisten en neo-nazis of fascisten op.

Daarbij had Zelenksy geen rugdekking van de VS. (!, o. y.)
En ook niet van de EU. (!)

Al die traditionele gesprekspartners hebben zichzelf gediskwalificeerd. Duitsland, natuurlijk, en Scholz in het bijzonder, was altijd de exponent van 'Ostpolitiek' en betrokkenheid bij Moskou. Dat is onder meer verdwenen vanwege de aard van de coalitieregering in Berlijn vandaag. Frankrijk, (...) Misschien zal Macron meer initiatief kunnen nemen, maar uiteindelijk wordt zelfs hij, denk ik, beperkt door de Europese Unie. En als je het je herinnert, natuurlijk probeerden Angela Merkel en Macron een ontmoeting tot stand te brengen in juni 2021 waar de Europese Unie had kunnen optreden als de eerlijke makelaar. Maar de Polen en de Letten en de Baltische republieken hebben hun veto uitgesproken, (...).
En natuurlijk zeiden de Europese Commissie en Ursula von der Leyen en Josep Borrell [Fontelles], de eurocommissaris van buitenlandse zaken, die laatste zei: "Dit zal op het slagveld worden beslist". Met andere woorden, een strijd tot het einde.
google translate

 In februari 2022 had Rusland militaire aanleiding om het inititatief te nemen.

[vgl posts #105, #106, #107 in Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen]

 Toch had Zelensky de oorlog kunnen voorkomen, als hij duidelijk verklaard had dat Oekrane niet NAVO lid zou worden.

 Zelenksy heeft nu in het geheel geen goed verhaal. [vermoedelijk omdat hij een poppenkastpop van de VS is, o. y.]

 In Oekrane is de politieke oppositie uitgeschakeld. Dat zijn alle partijen die voor onderhandelingen met Rusland waren.

 Oekranse propaganda over oorlogsmisdaden bij Buchra, een ziekenhuis:
Het is niet bewezen dat russische strijdkrachten daar oorlogsmisdaden begaan hebben.
Oekrainse extremisten kunnen zuiveringen uitgevoerd hebben.

 Het Westen heeft wapens in Libye gepompt; die worden nu gebruikt bij oorlogen in de Sahel.
Het Westen pompt al 8 jaar wapens in Oekrane; waar komen al die wapens terecht?

 De EU heeft geen eigen strategische visie en/of laat zijn handelen daar niet door leiden. De EU heeft het vuur alleen opgestookt en is een ondergeschikte van de VS. U. von der Leyen is rampzalig. De EU verzwakt zich geopolitiek enorm.

 De publieke opinie heeft zich er tot dusver nog niet tegen gekeerd.

 Grote economische schade in de EU. Dat is _collaleral damage_ bij het VS geopolitieke belang van Rusland verzwakken. De EU laat dat gebeuren.

 Rusland houdt economisch stand.

 Savka pleit voor een nieuwe europese veiligheidspolitiek:

() je zou het een Gorbatsjoviaanse visie van het gemeenschappelijke europese huis kunnen noemen, maar het gaat dieper dan dat. Het is een gaullistisch idee van Europa  dat natuurlijk niet goed valt in de VS  van een soort pan-Europees ideaal. En natuurlijk was het niet alleen [Charles] de Gaulle, het was ook Franois Mitterrand. En ik heb dit altijd gezegd, dat dit de juiste weg is.
google translate

Savka noemt hier David Mitranys theorie van functionalisme in internationale relaties.

 :nijn:  Dit laatste onderdeel sluit aan bij *kolonel Jacques Bauds* observatie dat de VS Duitsland en Rusland wil verdelen. Zie post #73 in _Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen_.

 :nijn:  Het sluit ook aan bij observaties van *Jeffrey Sachs* en *Wolfgang Streeck* dat Europa zich beter los kan maken van VS buitenlandse politiek.
Jeffrey Sachs: zie Oekrane is de nieuwste neoconservatieve ramp hierboven.
Wolfgang Streeck: zie het artikel en het interview in The Ukraine reader.

Je kunt je afvragen waarom de VS lid is van OVSE, de Organisatie voor Veiligheid en Samenwerking in Europa - waar Rusland lid van is.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
The 'snipers' massacre' on the Maidan in Ukraine

Ivan Katchanovksi | School of Political Studies, Universiteit van Ottawa 5 sept. 2015

Het bloedbad van bijna 50 Maidan-demonstranten op 20 februari 2014 was een keerpunt in de Oekraense politiek en een keerpunt in het conflict tussen het Westen en Rusland over Oekrane. Deze massamoord op de demonstranten en de massale schietpartij van de politie die eraan voorafging, leidde tot de omverwerping van de pro-Russische regering van Viktor Janoekovitsj en was de start van een burgeroorlog in Donbas in Oost-Oekrane, Russische militaire interventie op de Krim en Donbas , en een internationaal conflict tussen het Westen en Rusland over Oekrane.

Dit academisch onderzoek concludeert dat het bloedbad een false flag-operatie was, die rationeel was gepland en uitgevoerd met als doel de omverwerping van de regering en het grijpen van de macht. Het vond verschillende bewijzen van de betrokkenheid van een alliantie van extreemrechtse organisaties, met name de Rechtse Sector en Svoboda, en oligarchische partijen, zoals Vaderland. Verborgen schutters en spotters bevonden zich in ten minste 20 door Maidan gecontroleerde gebouwen of gebieden. De verschillende bewijzen dat de demonstranten vanaf deze locaties zijn gedood, omvatten ongeveer 70 getuigenissen, voornamelijk door Maidan-demonstranten, verschillende video's van "sluipschutters" die vanuit deze gebouwen op demonstranten richten, vergelijkingen van posities van de specifieke demonstranten op het moment waarop ze gedood worden en hun wonden en aanwijzingen van de ingeslagen kogels. De studie onthulde verschillende video's en foto's van gewapende Maidan "sluipschutters" en spotters in veel van deze gebouwen.
google translate


The far right, the Euromaidan, and the Maidan massacre in Ukraine

Ivan Katchanovksi | 15 december 2019

Deze studie onderzoekt de rol van extreemrechts in de Euromaidan in Oekrane, voornamelijk bij het Maidan-bloedbad en andere belangrijke gewelddadigheden. De betrokkenheid van extreemrechtse organisaties bij deze cruciale gebeurtenissen in de Oekraense en wereldpolitiek is gepolitiseerd en gepolariseerd in Oekrane, het Westen en Rusland.
(...)
De Rechtse Sector en Svoboda speelden een cruciale rol bij de gewelddadige omverwerping van de Janoekovitsj-regering, in het bijzonder bij de slachting van de demonstranten en de politie in Maidan.
google translate

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Anatomie van een staatsgreep: hoe een CIA-voorgevel een basis legde voor de oorlog in Oekrane

Kit Klarenberg, Kits Newsletter 1 juli 2022 | ook op National Review on line | vertaling _google translate_ + aanpassingen | afbeeldingen en clips toegevoegd


_Kit Klarenberg_

Voor de hand liggende voorbeelden van geheime acties van de Central Intelligence Agency in het buitenland zijn tegenwoordig moeilijk te identificeren, afgezien van incidentele erkende calamiteiten, zoals de langlopende poging van $ 1 miljard om de regering van Syri omver te werpen, via financiering, training en bewapening van barbaarse jihadistische groepen.

Voor een deel komt dit voort uit het feit dat veel van de traditionele verantwoordelijkheden en activiteiten van de CIA worden uitbesteed aan "openlijke" organisaties, met name het _National Endowment for Democracy_ (NED).

De toenmalige CIA-directeur William Casey stond aan de basis van de oprichting van NED in november 1983. Hij probeerde een openbaar mechanisme op te zetten om oppositiegroepen, activistische bewegingen en mediakanalen in het buitenland te ondersteunen die zich zouden bezighouden met propaganda en politiek activisme om 'vijandelijke' regimes te ontwrichten, destabiliseren en uiteindelijk te verdrijven. Verhulling met een menselijk gezicht, om een frase te bedenken.

In een artikel in de _Washington Post_ uit 1991, waarin hij opschepte over zijn bekwaamheid in het omverwerpen van het communisme in Oost-Europa, erkende de hoge NED-functionaris Allen Weinstein: "Veel van wat we vandaag doen werd 25 jaar geleden heimelijk gedaan door de CIA", waarmee hij de verraderlijke ware aard van het _Endowment_ onderstreepte.

Het begint

Snel vooruit naar september 2013 en Carl Gershman, NED-chef vanaf de lancering tot de zomer van 2021, schreef een opiniestuk voor _The Washington Post_, waarin hij schetste hoe zijn organisatie hard aan het werk was om landen in het nabije buitenland van Rusland  de constellatie van voormalige Sovjetrepublieken en de staten van het Warschaupact  te ontwringen aan de baan van Moskou.

Onderweg beschreef hij Oekrane als "de grootste prijs" in de regio, en suggereerde hij dat de toetreding van Kiev tot Europa "de ondergang" van de Russische president Vladimir Poetin zou "versnellen". Zes maanden later werd de gekozen president van Oekrane, Viktor Janoekovitsj, afgezet in een gewelddadige staatsgreep.

Onderzoeklegende Robert Parry schreef eerder die maand in _Consortium News_ hoe NED het voorfgaande jaar 65 projecten in Oekrane had gefinancierd voor een totaalbedrag van meer dan $ 20 miljoen. Dit kwam neer op wat de overleden journalist noemde een politieke schaduwstructuur van media en activistische groepen die konden worden ingezet om onrust aan te wakkeren wanneer de Oekraense regering niet handelde zoals gewenst.

De centrale rol van NED bij het afzetten van Janoekovitsj kan als onbetwistbaar beschouwd worden, een kwestie die ondubbelzinnig is vastgelegd  maar niet alleen erkent de _mainstream_ pers dit nooit, westerse journalisten verwerpen het idee agressief en vallen de weinigen aan die het durven om de gevestigde orthodoxie van onschuld van de VS ter discussie te stellen.

Als om te helpen bij dit bedrog, heeft NED in de jaren sinds de staatsgreep veel berichten van haar website verwijderd, wat haar rol in de omverwerping van Janoekovitsj ruimschoots onderstreept.

Bijvoorbeeld, op 3 februari 2014, minder dan drie weken voordat de politie zich terugtrok uit Kiev, de stad effectief overhandigde aan gewapende demonstranten en Janoekovitsj ertoe bracht het land te ontvluchten, organiseerde NED een evenement, _De lessen die Oekrane heeft geleerd: van de Oranje Revolutie tot de Euromaidan_.


Het evenement werd geleid door de Oekraense journalist Sergii Leshchenko, die op dat moment een door de NED gesponsorde _Reagan-Fascell Democracy Fellowship_ in Washington DC afrondde.

Naast hem zat Nadia Diuk, de toenmalige senior adviseur van NED voor Europa en Eurazi, en afgestudeerd aan St. Antony's College Oxford, een gerenommeerd rekruteringscentrum voor de Britse inlichtingendienst, opgericht door voormalige spionnen. Vlak voor haar dood in januari 2019 ontving ze de Orde van Prinses Olga, een van de hoogste onderscheidingen van Kiev, een bijzonder tastbaar voorbeeld van de intieme, duurzame banden tussen NED en de Oekraense regering.

Hoewel de online vermelding van het evenement vandaag de dag nog steeds bestaat, zijn gekoppelde ondersteunende documenten  inclusief Powerpoint-dia's die de toespraak van Leshchenko vergezelden en een samenvatting van 'hoogtepunten van het evenement'  verwijderd.

Wat de aanleiding voor de zuivering was, is niet duidelijk, hoewel het heel goed zou kunnen zijn dat Leshchenko's toespraak een duidelijke blauwdruk bood om te garanderen dat de mislukking van de Oranje Revolutie van 2004  een andere door NED georkestreerde _putsch_  niet werd herhaald. Het land bleef de gevangene van westerse financile , politieke en ideologische belangen na Maidan. Het was een stappenplan dat NED vervolgens tot op de letter nauwkeurig volgde.

In de loop van zijn toespraak benadrukte Leshchenko specifiek het belang van het financieren van non-gouvernementele organisaties, het exploiteren van internet en sociale media als "alternatieve [bronnen] van informatie", en het gevaar van "niet-hervormde staatstelevisie".

Zo was het dat op 19 maart [2014] vertegenwoordigers van de extreemrechtse Svoboda-partij  die in verband wordt gebracht met een slachting onder valse vlag van demonstranten op 20 februari, een gebeurtenis die de val van Janoekovitsj regering tot een voldongen feit maakte  het kantoor binnenvielen van Oleksandr Panteleymonov, hoofd van de Oekraense staatsomroep, en hem op het hoofd sloegen totdat hij een ontslagbrief tekende.



Dat schokkende incident, dat als beweegreden had dat het TV-station een Kremlin-ceremonie uitzond waarop Vladimir Poetin een wetsvoorstel ondertekende dat de Krim als onderdeel van Rusland formaliseerde, was een van de vele livestreams van demonstranten die _on line_ wijd en zijd bekeken werden.

Hoewel de Oekraense chef van de staats-tv bruut uit het raam werd gesmeten diende veel van deze livestream-output om het buitenlands publiek een zeer romantisch verhaal te presenteren over de demonstraties en hun deelnemers, die weinig of geen verband hielden met de realiteit.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
De revolutie zal op de televisie worden uitgezonden

_The Revolution will be televised_

In NED's academische driemaandelijkse publicatie _Journal of Democracy_ besprak Leshchenko in juli van dat jaar in detail de rol van de media in het succes van de Maidan-coup, waarbij hij in het bijzonder de aandacht vestigde op de fundamentele rol van "_on line_ journalist" Mustafa Nayyem.

Hij zwengelde de protesten in november [2014] aan en riep honderden van zijn Facebook-volgers op om te protesteren op het Onafhankelijkheidsplein van Kiev, nu het Maidan-plein, nadat Janoekovitsj de Oekraens-Europese associatieovereenkomst had geschrapt ten gunste van een aangenamere _deal_ met Moskou.

Nayyem was geen gewone '_on line_ journalist'. Hij had op dat moment samen met Leshchenko vele jaren bij _Ukrainska Pravda_ gewerkt, een oppositiemedia-_outlet_ gefinancierd door NED, en ook USAID, een ander CIA-front, dat eveneens een sleutelrol speelde in de Maidan-coup.

Dit kan verklaren waarom hij in oktober 2012 een van de zes Oekraners was die naar Washington DC werden gehaald door _Meridian International_, een aan het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken verbonden organisatie die toekomstige overzeese leiders identificeert en klaarstoomt, om de presidentsverkiezingen van dat jaar te 'observeren en te ervaren'.

Gefinancierd door de Amerikaanse ambassade in Kiev, kregen ze gedurende 10 dagen "een dieper inzicht in het Amerikaanse verkiezingsproces", ontmoetten ze kandidaten en verkiezingsfunctionarissen en bezochten ze stemfaciliteiten. Ze werden ook uitgenodigd om "de vooruitgang van Oekrane op weg naar een eerlijker en transparanter verkiezingsproces" te bespreken met "even nieuwsgierige" vertegenwoordigers van Amerikaanse overheidsinstanties.

Wie het sextet ontmoette is niet vermeld, hoewel op promotiefoto's Nayyem te zien is die een persoonlijke top met John McCain op zijn smartphone filmt. De video werd op zijn persoonlijke YouTube-kanaal geplaatst. Daarin vraagt Nayyem de bekende oorlogshavik naar zijn mening over Oekrane, waarop die antwoordt: "Ik maak me zorgen over de invloed van Rusland".






Dit is opvallend, want McCain vloog in december 2013 naar Kiev om een toespraak te houden voor Maidan-demonstranten, geflankeerd door de bekende neonazi Oleh Tyahnybok. De toenmalige ambtenaar van het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken Victoria Nuland, nu staatssecretaris voor Politieke Zaken, was ook aanwezig en deelde beruchte motiverende koekjes uit aan de aanwezigen.




_McCain met rechts de fascist Tyahnybok_

Op 4 februari 2014, een dag na Leshchenko's NED-presentatie, werd een onderschepte opname van een telefoongesprek tussen Nuland  nu staatssecretaris voor Politieke Zaken  en de Amerikaanse ambassadeur in Oekrane, Geoffrey Pyatt, gelekt, waarin het paar besprak hoe Washington de verloskundige van Janoekovitsj' afzetting was, en verschillende aangewezen personen noemde om de regering na de staatsgreep te leiden.






Of Nayyems invloedrijke contacten in de VS op enigerlei wijze zijn beslissing motiveerden om de Maidan-demonstraties in november 2013 te ontsteken, is niet zeker. De cruciale rol die hij speelde bij het promoten van de protesten in de buitenwereld is veel duidelijker, want hij was een belangrijke oprichter van de digitale omroep Hromadske TV.

In zijn artikel in _Journal of Democracy_ legt Leshchenko vast hoe Hromadske nog niet eens officieel was gelanceerd toen het Maidan-demonstraties _live_ begon te _streamen_, letterlijk vanaf de seconde dat ze op aanwijzing van Nayyem uitbraken.

Terwijl Leshchenko bedeesd verklaart dat Hromadske "het grootste deel van zijn bescheiden financiering van internationale organisaties en de donaties van Oekraense burgers" ontving, ontving het in werkelijkheid honderdduizenden dollars aan financiering uit verschillende dubieuze bronnen, waaronder de Amerikaanse ambassade in Oekrane, het inlichtingenfront USAID, de International Renaissance Foundation van George Soros, de Amerikaanse oligarch Pierre Omidyar en  natuurlijk  NED.

Het publiek van Hromadske TV breidde zich daarna snel uit, zowel binnen als buiten Oekrane, en de output werd gretig gerecycled door talloze reguliere nieuwskanalen, wat betekent dat westerse kijkers n enkel, partijdig perspectief op de onrust kregen  en een zeer misleidend perspectief.

Op basis van de berichtgeving van Hromadske TV zou het buitenlandse toeschouwers volledig vergeven zijn als ze concludeerden dat de protesten volledig werden aangewakkerd door zorgen over mensenrechten en democratie, en overweldigend  zo niet universeel  populair waren.

In een representatief essay van februari 2014 waarin het aantoonbare feit dat het zowel onder de Maidan-demonstranten als onder hun leiders wemelde van neonazi's, werd afgedaan als Russische propaganda, verklaarde de academicus en _Journal of Democracy_-medewerker Andreas Umland stoutmoedig dat "de beweging als geheel ... de hele Oekraense bevolking, jong en oud, weerspiegelt.

Niets was minder waar. Een buitengewoon onthullend _Washington Post_ opiniestuk van de Noord-Amerikaanse academici Keith Darden en Lucan Way dat diezelfde maand werd gepubliceerd, bracht dat verhaal tot ontploffing, dat sindsdien is blijven bestaan en is gentensiveerd.

Het paar legde forensisch bloot hoe minder dan 20 procent van de demonstranten aangaf te worden gedreven door "schendingen van de democratie of de dreiging van een dictatuur", slechts 40-45 procent van de Oekraners voorstander was van integratie in Europa, Janoekovitsj "de populairste politieke figuur in het land bleef, en geen enkele peiling die tot nu toe is gehouden, ooit een meerderheid voor de opstand aangegeven had.

Sterker nog, "vrij grote meerderheden zijn tegen de overname van regionale regeringen door de oppositie", en de bevolking bleef bitter verdeeld over de toekomst van Oekrane, schreven Darden en Way. Een dergelijke vijandigheid kwam voort uit anti-Russische retoriek en de iconografie van het West-Oekraense nationalisme, wijdverbreid onder de demonstranten en niet goed ontvangen onder de Oekraense meerderheid.

De helft van de Oekraense bevolking, die in regio's woonde die zich al meer dan twee eeuwen "sterk met Rusland hadden vereenzelvigd", "werd bijna geheel vervreemd door anti-Russische retoriek en symbolen".

Anti-Russische vormen van Oekraens nationalisme, uitgedrukt op de Maidan, zijn zeker niet representatief voor het algemene beeld van de Oekraners. De electorale steun voor deze opvattingen en voor de politieke partijen die ze aanhangen, is altijd beperkt geweest", concludeerden Darden en Way.

Hun aanwezigheid en invloed in de protestbeweging overtreffen hun rol in de Oekraense politiek ver en hun steun reikt geografisch nauwelijks verder dan een paar westelijke provincies.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Pro-Oekraense agenda

Ondanks  of misschien dankzij  zo'n scheve berichtgeving groeide Hromadske TV daarna alleen maar van kracht tot kracht. De populariteit steeg zo, schrijft Leshchenko, dat zelfs de Oekraense staatszender "een deal sloot" om de programmas van Hromadske TV uit te zenden, "waardoor deze kleine webcasting-onderneming vanuit een garage een miljoenenpubliek kreeg". Zo werden Oekraners  en de wereld  goed onderricht in het valse verhaal dat Janoekovitsj via de wil van het volk werd omvergeworpen.

Hromadske TV's potentieel om percepties te benvloeden ging blijkbaar ook niet verloren aan andere westerse regeringen. In 2015 stelde het Britse ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken aanzienlijke fondsen ter beschikking om initiatieven met "radio-uitzendingen" te ontwikkelen in de regio's met een Russische meerderheid van Donetsk en Loehansk, voor een project dat "_Donbas calling_" wordt genoemd. Het jaar daarop schonk Londen meer bedragen aan de zender, zodat die kon dienen als een lokale 'informatieverstrekker' voor een 'publiek van maximaal een miljoen mensen'.

In 2017 ontving Hromadske TV opnieuw honderdduizenden ponden om nog verder uit te breiden naar de afgescheiden regio's. Groot-Brittanni steunde onder meer de installatie van "16 FM-zenders in door Oekrane gecontroleerde gebieden langs de contactlijn en de 'grijze zone' in het oosten", wat betekent dat het station maximaal twee miljoen burgers zou kunnen bereiken die er mogelijk separatistische opvattingen op na zouden houden.

De publieke profielen van Leshchenko en Nayyem stegen tegelijkertijd ook exponentieel. Bij de Oekranse verkiezingen van oktober 2014 werden beide in het parlement gekozen als onderdeel van het blok van Petro Poroshenko. De eerste werd lid van zijn anticorruptiecomit, de tweede [vormde] zijn partijoverschrijdende groep voor Europese integratie, wat leidde tot glanzende profielen in de westerse media. Al die tijd hield NED hun voortgang nauwlettend in de gaten en kondigde NED het paar aan als emblemen van het nieuwe, bevrijde Oekrane dat bloeide in de nasleep van Maidan.

Desalniettemin werd Leshchenko's persoonlijke toewijding aan democratie nogal ondermijnd in augustus 2016, toen hij en Artem Sytnyk, hoofd van het Nationale Anti-Corruptie Bureau van Kiev, documenten aan de Amerikaanse media lekten  ook wel het zwarte grootboek genoemd  waarin betalingen werden gedentificeerd aan de toenmalige campagneleider van Donald Trump, Paul Manafort, van de Partij van de Regio's van Janoekovitsj.

Leshchenko sprak zijn "hoop" uit dat de onthulling de electorale kansen van Trump zou schaden en "de laatste nagel aan het deksel van de doodskist van Manafort" zou zijn, aangezien "een presidentschap van Trump de pro-Oekraense agenda in het Amerikaanse buitenlands beleid zou veranderen". Hij was een van de vele prominente politici in Kiev die in een ongekende mate betrokken waren bij het verzwakken van de Trump-trein, zoals de Atlantische Raad, de propagandatak van de NAVO, destijds toegaf.




Manafort nam gevoegelijk ontslag en de RussiaGate-samenspanning brak uit  een samenzwering die er eraan bijdroeg dat de "pro-Oekraense agenda in het Amerikaanse buitenlands beleid" geen jota in gevaar kwam.

Trumps ambtstermijn werd gekenmerkt door een steeds escalerende vijandigheid tussen Washington en Moskou, waarbij de inwoner van het Oval Office gevaarlijk ver ging  wat zijn voorganger consequent had nagelaten  met het bewapenen en stimuleren van de meest reactionaire en gewelddadige elementen van de Oekraense strijdkrachten, waaronder het berucht neo-nazi Azov-bataljon, en met het verscheuren wapenbeheersingsverdragen uit de Koude Oorlog, tot grote ergernis van Moskou.

In december 2018 oordeelde een Oekraense rechtbank dat Leshchenkos en Sytnyk's vrijgave van het "zwarte grootboek" onwettig was, wat neerkwam op "inmenging in de verkiezingsprocessen van de VS" die de belangen van Oekrane als staat schaadde.

In mei van het volgende jaar werd een corruptieonderzoek gelanceerd nadat Leshchenko een appartement van $ 300.000 in het centrum van Kiev had gekocht, een bedrag dat zijn ogenschijnlijke middelen ver te boven ging. Twee maanden later werd hij uit het parlement gestemd, waarbij een kandidaat van Zelensky's Dienaar van het Volk-partij zijn zetel in een aardverschuiving innam. Zijn vriend en medewerker Nayyem koos er eenvoudig voor om zich niet verkiesbaar te stellen, om een regeringspost na te streven die 'verbonden is met de Donbas'.

Ondanks dat hij niet langer deel uitmaakt van de wetgevende macht, heeft Leshchenko nog steeds beduidende invloed op de Oekraense regering en adviseert hij Zelensky tot op de dag van vandaag over "Russische desinformatie".

Welke directe invloed NED nog steeds op hem  en in het verlengde op de president van Oekrane  uitoefent, is niet zeker. Wel is het zo dat Leshchenko slechts enkele dagen voordat de Russische invasie begon, in een interview met _The Guardian_, verwees naar de Minsk-akkoorden als giftig  terwijl Zelensky uitvoering ervan op zijn verkiezingsprogramma had staan  wat suggereert dat de leider zijn land zou "verraden" door zich te houden aan de verplichtingen ervan, waaronder het verlenen van autonomie aan Donetsk en Loehansk.

Dit weerspiegelt het standpunt van NED: op 14 februari van dit jaar publiceerde het _Journal of Democracy_ een artikel waarin werd verklaar dat de akkoorden "een slecht idee voor het Westen en een ernstige bedreiging voor de Oekraense democratie en stabiliteit" waren, niet in de laatste plaats omdat ze "het stilzwijgend aanvaarden Ruslands valse verhalen over het Donbas-conflict zouden betekenen  namelijk dat het conflict werd veroorzaakt door de door het Westen georkestreerde coup in 2014. Met andere woorden, een objectieve analyse van wat er werkelijk is gebeurd en waarom, waarbij NED volledig centraal staat. 

Toch hoefde de organisatie niet alleen op Leshchenko te vertrouwen om de Minsk-akkoorden stervende te houden. Het uitgebreide netwerk van agenten in het land en de duistere alliantie van Washington met extreemrechts in Oekrane waren meer dan voldoende om ervoor te zorgen dat de overweldigend populaire missie van Zelensky om de betrekkingen met Rusland te herstellen, nooit zou worden vervuld.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
In solidariteit

In de uren na de Russische invasie van Oekrane haastte NED zich om elk spoor van zijn financiering van organisaties in Oekrane van zijn website te verwijderen.

Een zoekopdracht in de NED-subsidiedatabase vandaag voor Oekrane levert "geen resultaten" op, maar een schermafdruk van de pagina die op 25 februari is vastgelegd, onthult dat sinds 2014 in totaal 334 projecten in het land maar liefst $ 22,4 miljoen hebben ontvangen. Volgens NED-president Duane Wilson is Kiev de op drie na grootste ontvanger van financiering ter wereld.





Een archief van NED-financiering in Oekrane over 2021  dat nu is vervangen door een verklaring "in solidariteit" met Kiev  biedt uitgebreide details over de precieze projecten die door het CIA-front werden gesteund gedurende die cruciale periode van 12 maanden.

Het wijst op een overheersende focus op vermeende Russische wandaden in Oost-Oekrane. En subsidie, van $ 58.000, werd verstrekt aan de NGO _Truth Hounds_ om 'mensenrechtenschendingen' en 'oorlogsmisdaden' in de regio's Donetsk en Luhansk te monitoren, documenteren en onder de aandacht te brengen.

Een andere subsidie, van $ 48.000, werd verstrekt aan het War Childhood Museum in Oekrane om "het Oekraense publiek voor te lichten over de gevolgen van de oorlog door middel van een reeks openbare evenementen". Nog een andere subsidie, die door liefdadigheidsinstelling East-SOS werd ontvangen, was bedoeld om "het publiek bewust te maken" van "Ruslands beleid van vervolging en kolonisatie in de regio, en illustratieve gevallen te documenteren". De bevindingen hiervan zijn gecirculeerd naar de VN-Mensenrechtenraad, Europese Rechtbanken voor de Rechten van de Mens en het Internationaal Gerechtshof.

Maar er was geen suggestie dat deze bron zou worden ingezet om misbruik door Oekraense regeringstroepen te documenteren.VN-onderzoek wijst uit dat in 2018-2021 meer dan 80 procent van de burgerslachtoffers werd geregistreerd aan de Donbas-kant. 

Ondertussen blijkt uit rapporten van de Organisatie voor Veiligheid en Samenwerking in Europa dat de beschietingen van burgergebieden in de afgescheiden regio's dramatisch zijn toegenomen in de weken voorafgaand aan 24 februari, mogelijk de voorbode van een volledig militair offensief.

Als zodanig beschermt NED's wissen van documenten die haar rol in het aanwakkeren en versnellen van de verschrikkingen die zich nu in Zuidoost-Oekrane ontvouwen, niet alleen de feitelijke CIA-agenten ter plaatse. Het versterkt en legitimeert ook het uitgestrekte, frauduleuze verhaal van de regering-Biden, dat eindeloos en kritiekloos in de westerse media wordt herhaald, dat de Russische invasie volledig niet uitgelokt en zonder grond was.

Oekraners leven nu met de duivelse erfenis van die roekeloze, niet toegegeven bemoeienis op de meest brute manier die je je kunt voorstellen. Waarschijnlijk doen ze dat nog vele jaren. Ondertussen rusten de mannen en vrouwen die het hebben georkestreerd comfortabel in Washington DC, afgeschermd van welke controle of consequentie dan ook, elke dag nieuwe plannen bekokstovend om lastige buitenlandse leiders te ondermijnen en omver te werpen, terwijl ze door de _mainstream_ pers bij elke stap worden geprezen als voorvechters van vrijheid.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
National Endowment for Democracy verwijdert gegevens over financiering van projecten in Oekrane

Jeremy Kuzmarov | Covert Action Magazine 7 maart 2022 | _google translate_, enkele aanpassingen | schermprints ingevoegd


Verwijderen nodig om grote leugen van een niet-uitgelokte Russische invasie in stand te houden

Het National Endowment for Democracy (NED)  een CIA-tak die in het begin van de jaren tachtig werd opgericht om initiatieven voor democratiebevordering over de hele wereld te bevorderen  heeft alle gegevens over financiering van projecten in Oekrane verwijderd uit hun doorzoekbare Awarded Grants Search-database.

De gearchiveerde webpagina, vastgelegd op 25 februari 2022 om 14:53, laat zien dat NED tussen 2014 en heden $ 22.394.281 in de vorm van 334 geldbedragen aan Oekrane heeft toegekend. De vastlegging om 23:10 dezelfde dag toont "Geen resultaten gevonden" voor Oekrane. Op dit moment zijn er nog steeds "Geen resultaten gevonden" voor Oekrane.








Zoeken met 'Oekrane' als trefwoord (in plaats van 'Projectland' in de oorspronkelijke vastleggingen) levert 'Geen resultaten gevonden' op. Zoeken op de titels van de gefinancierde projecten die in de laatste "intacte" webopname worden vermeld, levert geen resultaten op.

Bovendien zijn de huidige zoekcriteria voor de database beperkt, voorheen kon worden gezocht op financiering van 2014 tot heden, momenteel is alleen 2017 tot heden doorzoekbaar via de vervolgkeuzemenu's. Er zijn meerdere nieuwsberichten van voor 25 februari [2022] die dit bedrag van $ 22.394.281 bevestigen.


De grote leugen valideren

Het wissen van NEDs gegevens is nodig om de grote leugen van de regering-Biden te valideren  weergalmd in de media  dat de Russische invasie van Oekrane niet uitgelokt was.

In een recente solidariteitsverklaring met Oekrane erkende NED dat het sinds 1989  voordat het Oekraense volk in 1991 de onafhankelijkheid uitriep  een trotse partner was van Oekraense maatschappelijke organisaties, mediakanalen en mensenrechtenverdedigers  die voor enorme uitdagingen staan bij het opbouwen van een onafhankelijk en vrij land.

NED-president Duane Wilson gaf op 4 maart [2022] op een NED-forum over Oekrane toe dat Oekrane het op drie na grootste subsidieprogramma ter wereld van de NED was. Wilson zei dat "[NED] er trots op is dat we Oekrane als een belangrijke partner hebben gehad sinds 1989, vr de onafhankelijkheid, en Oekraense maatschappelijke organisaties ondersteunen".


Russische maar niet Oekraense oorlogsmisdaden aan het licht brengen

NEDs anti-Russische agenda werd in detail beschreven door een van de sprekers op het forum van 4 maart [2022], Olha Aivagurski, die zei dat veel van haar werk met een door de NED gefinancierde NGO gericht was op het documenteren van Russische oorlogsmisdaden.

Verwaarloosd waren de oorlogsmisdaden van het Oekraense leger, waarvan de omvang gedetailleerd wordt beschreven in een nieuwe RT News-documentaire "Donbass, gisteren, vandaag en morgen". Deze bevat beelden van opgravingen van massagraven in Donbass waar neonazistische milities die verbonden waren aan het Oekraense leger honderden burgers afslachtten en vervolgens begroeven (1).

(1) Een in de film geciteerde Amerikaanse journalist, George Eliason, verklaarde dat hij herhaaldelijk berichten over oorlogsmisdaden naar VS media stuurde die hem negeerden.

[Deze documentaire is niet toegankelijk op youtube]

De NED zet zich echter in om het cartoonachtige verhaal te bevorderen waarin Oekrane wordt afgebeeld als een koene David die vecht tegen de boosaardige Russische beer.


Kleurenrevoluties

NED speelde een cruciale rol bij het helpen opstoken van het conflict met Rusland door twee kleurenrevoluties te steunen die waren gericht tegen de pro-Russische leider van Oekrane, Viktor Janoekovitsj  een potentile opvolger van Volodymyr Zelensky als Rusland wint.

De kleurenrevolutie van 2004 verving Janoekovitsj door Viktor Joesjtsjenko, die het verkoos om Oekrane toe te laten tot de NAVO en een structureel aanpassingsprogramma van het Internationaal Monetair Fonds (IMF) aannam dat ten goede kwam aan investeerders uit de VS en tegelijkertijd sociale programma's schrapte.

NED-activisten hanteerden een brede public relations-strategie, die inhield:
a) betaalde demonstranten van buiten de stad per bus naar Kiev vervoeren;
b) het creren van een on line tv-proteststation en agitatieparafernalia; en
c) het geven van offshore training aan de anti-Janoekovitsj studentenleiders.

De strategie was gebaseerd op de geschriften van Gene Sharp en een sjabloon dat de NED met succes had gebruikt in Servi met een jongerengroep genaamd "Otpor", die hielp om de nederlaag van de socialist Slobodan Milosovic bij de verkiezingen van september 2000 te verzekeren.

[Zie Gerald Sussman  Bidens Ukrainegate problem, Counterpunch 10 augusus 2020]

Een parallelle aanpak werd gebruikt tijdens de opstand op het Maidanplein in februari 2014, die resulteerde in de afzetting van Janoekovitsj  hij was herkozen in 2010  en de komst van een pro-westers regime in Kiev.

In de herfst van 2013 benoemde NED Sergii Leschenko tot Dante Fascell-genoot. [Hij was] een journalist die onthulde hoe Janoekovitsj de Republikeinse partijstrateeg Paul Manafort 1,2 miljoen dollar had betaald als politiek adviseur (2).

(2) Leschenko werd vervolgens lid van het parlement waar hij lobbyde voor een nauwere integratie van Oekrane met Europa. Destijds sloot Leschenko zich aan bij de partij van de vijfde president van Oekrane, Petro Poroshenko, maar steunde toen de neoliberale Volodymr Zelensky. Toen Rusland in februari 2022 Oekrane binnenviel, vergeleek Leschenko Vladimir Poetin met Adolf Hitler.

Als teken van de invloed van de NED verleende de Oekraense president Petro Poroshenko (2014-2020)  een van de belangrijkste begunstigden van de Maidan-coup die momenteel wacht op een proces wegens verraad  de Orde van Prinses Olga, een van de hoogste onderscheidingen van Oekrane, aan dr. Nadia Diuk, voormalig vice-president en senior adviseur van NED voor Europa en Eurazi.


Handhaven van fictie van een niet-uitgelokte Russische invasie

In 2020 verstrekte NED $ 4,6 miljoen aan Oekrane voor onder meer het vergroten van het bewustzijn van vermeende mensenrechtenschendingen door Rusland op de Krim en Oost-Oekrane, en het aanwakkeren van oppositie en verzet tegen Rusland.

Het grote bereik van NEDs programma maakt het belang van de organisatie duidelijk. Maar de bedoeling van de regering-Biden om de fictie te bewaren dat de Russische invasie of het tegenoffensief niet was uitgelokt, maakt censuur en het verwijderen van gegevens noodzakelijk.

[Camilla Thompson droeg bij aan de verslaggeving.]

----------


## Olive Yao

.
# onderwerpen: complex van oorzaken en gevolgen; _proxy war_ VS-regime; McCain


McCain, ideologisch verblinde oorlogsmisdadiger

 :chinees:  In de jaren 1960 deed McCain mee aan de preventieve democide door het VS-regime in Indochina, die aan vier miljoen mensen het leven heeft gekost. Hij was bommenwerper.





Als politicus was McCain voor het bombarderen van Joegoslavi, de invasie in Afghanistan en de misdadige oorlogen tegen Irak, Syri, Libye en Yemen.

In 2009 maakte president Obama een einde aan een project van een antiraketbasis van het VS-regime in Polen. McCain bestreed die beslissing.

McCain was 25 jaar lang voorzitter van het _International Republican Institute_, een republikeinse organisatie vergelijkbaar met NED.

In binnenlandse politiek van de VS heeft hij vaak pal gestaan voor goede idealen.

 :chinees:  McCain nam deel aan de _proxy war_ van het VS-regime tegen Rusland in Oekrane.
Hij pleitte voor bewapening van Oekrane en steunde oekranse nazis.





 :chinees:  Senator Rand Paul (zoon van Ron Paul) was tegen de _proxy war_.
McCain beschuldigde Rand Paul ervan dat hij voor Poetin werkt.







 :chinees:  In 2016 waren McCain en Lindsey Graham in Oekrane. Ze hitsten op tot oorlog.




Graham:
_Your fight is our fight.
2017 will be the year of offense.
All of us will go back to Washington and we will push the case against Russia.
Enough of Russian aggression.
It is time for them to pay a heavier price._

McCain:
_I believe you will win. I am convinced you will win. And we will do everything we can to provide you with what you need to win._

----------


## Olive Yao

.
VS regime zegt wapenverdragen met Rusland op

 :chinees:  Tussen de VS en Rusland bestonden diverse verdragen om bewapening te beperken.
Deze verdragen hielpen om escalatie tussen de VS en Rusland tegen te gaan.

 :chinees:  Het VS regime heeft deze verdragen opgezegd.

_opgezegde verdragen_

2002 Anti Ballistic Missile Treaty (Bush sr.)
2018 Open Skies Treaty (Trump)
2019 Intermediate-range Nuclear Forces Treaty (Trump)
2019 Strategic Arms Reduction Treaty - Trump kondigt aan dit niet te zullen verlengen
(2022 Rusland en de VS komen overeen om START toch te verlengen, tot februari 2026)

 :chinees:  Het VS regime zegde deze verdragen op in verband met het doel om Rusland te omsingelen met militaire bases en op-Rusland-gerichte wapens.

Dat gebeurde o. a. in Polen en Roemeni.

 :chinees:  Dit was militaire en geopolitieke agressie van het VS regime tegen Rusland.

Het VS regime escaleerde hiermee de geopolitieke oorlog tegen Rusland.


_bronnnen_

Scott Horton  The history behind the Russia-Ukraine war
Antiwar.com 3 maart 2022

hier in post #108 e. v. een beknopte weergave

Jacques Baud  The hidden truth about the war in Ukraine
Internationalist 360 3 augustus 2022

hier in Internationalist 360 post #7

US Department of State  New START Treaty
mei / aug 2022

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Krim*

uit Jacques Baud  De verborgen waarheid over de oorlog in Oekrane (1 augustus 2022)


Negeerde Vladimir Poetin het Memorandum van Boedapest (1994)?

In februari 2022, op het Veiligheidsforum van Mnchen, verwees Volodymyr Zelensky naar het Memorandum van Boedapest uit 1994 en dreigde hij weer een kernmacht te worden. Het is echter onwaarschijnlijk dat Oekrane weer een kernmacht zal worden, en de kernmachten zullen dat ook niet toestaan. Zelensky en Poetin weten dit. In feite gebruikt Zelensky dit memorandum niet om kernwapens te krijgen, maar om Krim terug te krijgen, aangezien de Oekraners de annexatie van Krim door Rusland als een schending van dit verdrag beschouwen. Eigenlijk probeert Zelensky westerse landen te gijzelen. Om dat te begrijpen moeten we teruggaan naar gebeurtenissen en feiten die onze historici opportunistisch 'vergeten' zijn.

Op 20 januari 1991, vr de onafhankelijkheid van Oekrane, werd de bevolking van Krims uitgenodigd om bij referendum te kiezen tussen twee opties: bij Kiev blijven of terugkeren naar de situatie van vr 1954 en door Moskou worden bestuurd. De vraag die bij de stemming werd gesteld was:

_Bent u voorstander van het herstel van de Autonome Socialistische Sovjetrepubliek Krim als onderdaan van de Sovjet-Unie en als lid van het Unieverdrag?_

Dit was het eerste referendum over autonomie in de USSR, en 93,6% van Krim stemde ermee in zich met Moskou te verbinden. De Autonome Socialistische Sovjetrepubliek Krim (ASSR Krim), afgeschaft in 1945, werd dus op 12 februari 1991 opnieuw opgericht door de Opperste Sovjet van de Oekraense SSR. Op 17 maart [1991] organiseerde Moskou een referendum voor het behoud van de Sovjet-Unie, dat door Oekrane zou worden aanvaard, waardoor het besluit van Krim indirect werd bekrachtigd. In dit stadium stond Krim onder controle van Moskou en niet van Kiev, terwijl Oekrane nog niet onafhankelijk was. Toen Oekrane zijn eigen referendum voor onafhankelijkheid organiseerde, bleef de deelname van Krim zwak, omdat ze zich daar niet meer bij betrokken voelden.

Oekrane werd zes maanden na Krim onafhankelijk, en nadat deze laatste op 4 september [1991] zijn soevereiniteit had uitgeroepen. Op 26 februari 1992 riep het parlement van Krim de "Republiek Krim" uit met instemming van de Oekraense regering, wat het de status van een zelfbesturende republiek gaf. Op 5 mei 1992 riep Krim zijn onafhankelijkheid uit en nam een grondwet aan. De stad Sebastopol, die rechtstreeks door Moskou werd bestuurd in het communistische systeem, had een vergelijkbare situatie, nadat ze in 1991 door Oekrane was gentegreerd, buiten alle legaliteit om. De jaren daarna werden gekenmerkt door touwtrekken tussen Simferopol en Kiev, dat Krim onder controle wilde houden.

In 1994 gaf Oekrane met ondertekening van het Memorandum van Boedapest de kernwapens van de voormalige USSR die op zijn grondgebied waren achtergebleven op, in ruil voor "zijn veiligheid, onafhankelijkheid en territoriale integriteit". In dit stadium oordeelde Krim dat het - _de jure_ - geen deel meer uitmaakte van Oekrane en daarom niet betrokken was bij dit verdrag. Van haar kant voelde de regering in Kiev zich gesterkt door het memorandum. Daarom heeft deze op 17 maart 1995 de grondwet van Krim met geweld afgeschaft. Het stuurde zijn speciale troepen om Yuri Mechkov, president van Krim, omver te werpen, en annexeerde _de facto_ de Republiek Krim, wat leidde tot populaire demonstraties voor de band van Krim met Rusland. Een gebeurtenis die door de westerse media nauwelijks wordt gemeld.

Krim werd toen op autoritaire wijze bestuurd door presidentile decreten van Kiev. Deze situatie bracht het parlement van Krim ertoe om in oktober 1995 een nieuwe grondwet op te stellen, waarmee de Autonome Republiek Krim werd hersteld. Deze nieuwe grondwet werd op 21 oktober 1998 door het parlement van Krim geratificeerd en op 23 december 1998 door het Oekraense parlement bevestigd. Deze gebeurtenissen en de zorgen van de Russisch sprekende minderheid [in Oekrane, o. y.] leidden op 31 mei 1997 tot een vriendschapsverdrag tussen Oekrane en Rusland. In het verdrag heeft Oekrane het principe van de onschendbaarheid van grenzen opgenomen, in ruil  en dat is erg belangrijk  voor een garantie van de bescherming van de etnische, culturele, taalkundige en religieuze originaliteit van de nationale minderheden op hun grondgebied.

Op 23 februari 2014 doken niet alleen de nieuwe autoriteiten in Kiev op uit een staatsgreep die absoluut geen grondwettelijke basis had en niet gekozen; maar door de Kivalov-Kolesnichenko-wet van 2012 op officile talen in te trekken, respecteerden ze deze garantie van het verdrag van 1997 niet langer. Krim ging daarom de straat op om de "terugkeer" naar Rusland te eisen die ze 30 jaar eerder hadden verkregen.

Op 4 maart [2014], tijdens zijn persconferentie over de situatie in Oekrane, vroeg een journalist aan Vladimir Poetin: Hoe ziet u de toekomst van Krim? Overweegt u de mogelijkheid dat het zich aansluit bij Rusland? Hij antwoordde:

Nee, we overwegen dit niet. In het algemeen ben ik van mening dat alleen de inwoners van een bepaald land die vrij zijn om te beslissen en veilig zijn, hun toekomst kunnen en horen te bepalen. Als dit recht is toegekend aan de Albanezen in Kosovo, als dit in veel delen van de wereld mogelijk is gemaakt, dan sluit niemand het zelfbeschikkingsrecht van naties uit, dat voor zover ik weet is vastgelegd in verscheidene VN-documenten. We zullen echter op geen enkele manier een dergelijke beslissing uitlokken en dergelijke gevoelens niet voeden.

Op 6 maart [2014] besloot het parlement van Krim om een volksreferendum te houden om te kiezen tussen in Oekrane blijven of om de band met Moskou aan te verzoeken. Na deze stemming vroegen de autoriteiten van Krim Moskou om een band met Rusland.

Met dit referendum had Krim slechts opnieuw de status verworven die het vlak voor de onafhankelijkheid van Oekrane legaal had verworven. Dit verklaart waarom Krim, net als in januari 1991, zijn verzoek om met Moskou verbonden te worden, heeft hernieuwd.

Bovendien was het _status of forces agreement_ (SOFA) tussen Oekrane en Rusland voor de stationering van troepen in Krim en Sebastopol in 2010 verlengd en liep deze tot 2042. Rusland had dus geen specifieke reden om dit gebied op te eisen. De bevolking van Krim, die zich terecht verraden voelde door de regering van Kiev, greep de kans om haar rechten te doen gelden.

Op 19 februari 2022 gooide Anka Feldhusen, de Duitse ambassadeur in Kiev, roet in het eten door op de televisiezender Oekrane 24 te verklaren dat het Memorandum van Boedapest niet juridisch bindend was. Overigens is dit ook het standpunt van de VS, zo blijkt uit de verklaring op de website van de ambassade van de VS in Minsk.

Het hele westerse verhaal over de 'annexatie' van Krim rust op een herschrijving van de geschiedenis en het verduisteren van het referendum van 1991, dat bestond en volkomen geldig was. Het memorandum van Boedapest uit 1994 wordt nog steeds uitgebreid geciteerd sinds februari 2022, maar het westerse verhaal negeert eenvoudig het Vriendschapsverdrag van 1997, wat de reden is voor de ontevredenheid van de Russisch sprekende Oekraense burgers.


*overzicht van gebeurtenissen*

Vanaf 1921 was Krim een autonome Sovjetrepubliek. De hoofdstad was en is Simferopol.

In 1945 werd Krim als autonome republiek opgeheven. Krim werd een _oblast_ (een type administratieve eenheid, een soort provincie) in de Sovjet republiek Rusland.

In 1954 werd Krim bij de Sovjet republiek Oekrane ondergebracht.

1991 De Sovjet Unie staat op uiteenvallen.

20 januari 1991 Krim referendum. 93,6% van de bevolking wil herstel van de Autonome Socialistische Sovjetrepubliek Krim in de Sovjet-Unie.

12 februari 1991 opperste sovjet van Oekrane richt autonome republiek Krim op. Die komt dan weer tot bestaan. Krim heeft een parlement en een ministerraad.

24 augustus 1991 Oekrane wordt onafhankelijk.

4 september 1991 Krim roept soevereiniteit uit.

26 februari 1992 parlement Krim roept republiek Krim uit; grondwet. Oekranse regering stemt hiermee in.

5 mei 1992 Krim roept onafhankelijkheid uit.

1994 Memorandum van Boekarest van Rusland en Oekrane.

17 maart 1995 Oekrane schaft grondwet Krim af. Oekrane stuurt troepen naar Krim om onafhankelijkheid terug te draaien. Krim: demonstraties voor band met Rusland. Kiev gaat per decreet regeren over Krim.

1995-1998 Krim ontwikkelt nieuwe eigen grondwet.
21 oktober 1998 parlement Krim ratificeert grondwet. 23 december 1998 parlement Oekrane bevestigt grondwet Krim.

31 mei 1997 Vriendschapsverdrag Rusland  Oekrane.
De landen respecteren hun grenzen.
Oekrane garandeert de bescherming van de etnische, culturele, taalkundige en religieuze originaliteit van de nationale minderheden op het grondgebied.
2012 Kivalov-Kolesnichenko-wet op officile talen garandeert dat etnische groepen hun talen mogen spreken.

2014 Oekranse fascisten en VS regime orkestreren gewelddadige staatsgreep.
Wet op officile talen ingetrokken. Schending verdrag 1997.

Krim: demonstraties voor band met Rusland.
16 maart 2014 Krim referendum: meerderheid van 95% voor band met Rusland, net als in 1991.


*Sebastopol*

De Sovjet Unie had een marinebasis in Sebastopol. De Zwarte Zeevloot lag daar. Met het uiteenvallen van de Sovjet Unie rees ook de kwestie wat daarmee zou gebeuren. Het geschuif, gezigzag en getouwtrek inzake Krim na de tweede wereldoorlog en vooral sinds 1991 bemoeilijkte deze kwestie.

1995 interim verdrag over Zwarte Zeevloot.

1997 Verdrag over Zwarte Zeevloot (inclusief het status van strijdkrachten-pakt dat Jacques Baud noemt).
4/5 van de vloot wordt van Rusland, 1/5 van Oekrane. 
Sebastopol blijft de basis voor beide marines. Afspraken hierover gelden tot in 2017.

2010 Kharkov-pakt: afspraken over marinebasis Sebastopol verlengd tot 2042.

nov. 2013 - feb. 2014 Gewelddadige _putsch_ tegen oekranse president Yanukovich, georkestreerd door fascisten en VS-regime.

Twee krachten komen dan samen:

1) De volgende regering stond afwijzend tegenover de russische marinebasis in Sebastopol.

2) Het VS-regime eist wereldhegemonie op en wil Rusland daarom verzwakken, isoleren en omsingelen met militaire bases. Het VS-regime beoogde de marinebasis van Sebastopol over te nemen.

President Poetin grapte daarover:

"Laat ik zeggen ... dat we niet tegen samenwerking met de NAVO zijn, want dit is zeker niet het geval. Ondanks alle interne processen binnen de organisatie blijft de NAVO een militair bondgenootschap, en we zijn er tegen om een militair bondgenootschap te hebben dat doet of het thuis is in onze achtertuin of op ons historische grondgebied. Ik kan me gewoon niet voorstellen dat we naar Sebastopol zouden reizen om NAVO-zeelui te bezoeken. Natuurlijk zijn de meesten van hen geweldige jongens, maar het zou beter zijn dat ze ons komen bezoeken, onze gasten zijn, in plaats van andersom.".

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*VS-regime enqutes*

Het VS-regime heeft enqutebureau _Gallup_ in mei 2013 en april 2014 enqutes in Krim laten houden.

_enqute mei 2013_

Deze enqute was ruim voor de staatsgreep in Oekrane van eind november 2013 - februari 2014 en het referendum in Krim van 16 maart 2014.

Waarom hield het VS-regime die enqute? Om te peilen hoe de bevolking van Krim over Rusland en VS dacht. Waarom wilde het VS-regime dat weten? Omdat het Rusland uit Krim en specifiek uit Sebastopol wilde verdrijven, om daar een VS-marinebasis te vestigen. Waarschijnlijk wilde het VS-regime inschatten hoe de bevolking daartegenover zou staan.

De enqute heette Public Opinion Survey Residents of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea.

Let op: de _Autonome Republiek Krim_.




Slechts 15% van de bevolking van Krim ziet zich als oekrans.




Een meerderheid van 53% wil autonomie binnen Oekrane. Een beduidende minderheid wil aansluiting bij Rusland.




53% van de bevolking van Krim verkiest een economisch verdrag met Rusland, 17% een economisch verdrag met EU.




Rusland is veel populairder dan EU en VS.


_enqute april 2014_

Deze enqute, Views of the political crisis in Ukraine, was in april 2014, na de staatsgreep in Oekrane en een maand na het referendum in Krim van 16 maart 2014.

Waarom hield het VS-regime deze enqute? Waarschijnlijk in een poging om de uitkomst van het referendum te ontkrachten.




71,3% van de bevolking zie de rol van Rusland in de Oekrane-crisis als positief.
76,2% van de bevolking ziet de rol van VS als negatief, en slechts 2,8% als positief.
65% ziet de rol van EU als negatief, slechts 3,5% ziet hem als positief.




_opmerking: het kopje dekt de vraag niet_

In Krim denkt een grote meerderheid dat de uitkomst van het referendum de meningen van de meeste mensen weergeeft.
Ook een meerderheid van 68,4% van de etnische oekraners in Krim denkt dat.




73,9% van de mensen denkt dat ze beter af zijn als Krim deel van Rusland wordt.
Ook een meerderheid van 59,3% van de etnische oekraners in Krim denkt dat.

Dit ziet eruit als een verandering na de gewelddadige staatsgreep. Immers, in mei 2013 wilde 53% weliswaar autonomie van Krim, maar nog wel binnen Oekrane.

Dat kan samenhangen met het geweld van de staatsgreep en ook daarmee dat een grote meerderheid de rol van Rusland als positief ziet en de rol van VS als negatief.


_Pew Research Centre_

Ook Pew hield een enqute in april 2014. Het verslag heet Despite concerns about governance, Ukrainians want to remain one country.

Kortheidshalve alleen een citaat:

Inwoners van Krim staan bijna universeel positief tegenover Rusland. Minstens negen op de tien hebben vertrouwen in Poetin (93%) en zeggen dat Rusland een positieve rol speelt in Krim (92%). Het vertrouwen in Obama is met 4% bijna te verwaarlozen, en slechts 2% denkt dat VS een goede invloed heeft op de gang van zaken op het Krim-schiereiland. () Bewoners van Krim lijken tevreden met hun annexatie door Rusland. Overweldigende meerderheden zeggen dat het referendum van 16 maart [2014] vrij en eerlijk was (91%) en dat de regering in Kiev de uitslag van de stemming hoort te erkennen (88%)."


Beide enqutes, van _Gallup_ en van _Pew_, vonden plaats voor de straatgevechten in Odessa op 2 mei 2014, toen oekranse nazis 48 merendeels etnisch russen levend lieten verbranden (zie post hierna).


*Slotsom*

De enqutes komen als een boemerang in de smoel van het VS-regime terug.
De bevolking van de Autonome Republiek Krim kiest voor Rusland.
Natuurlijk kan dat het antidemocratische dictatoriale VS-regime niets schelen. Het steunt Oekrane om Krim met oorlogsgeweld te veroveren. Zie ook het opstel van Ron Paul, Why is the Biden administration pushing Ukraine to attack Russia? hier in post #105.
Washington propaganda over Krim is bedrog.



bronnen Krim

Jacques Baud  De verborgen waarheid over de oorlog in Oekrane (1 augustus 2022)

Scott Horton  The history behind the Russia-Ukraine war (3 maart 2022)

Eric Zuesse  How the war in Ukraine started (4 november 2019)

Human Rights Investigations  Pew Poll: Crimeans happy with annexation by Russia, believe referendum was free and fair (12 mei 2014)

The Crimea referendum 15% for myth (6 mei 2014)

Pew Research Centre  Despite concerns about governance, Ukrainians want to remain one country (8 mei 2014)

Gallup  Views of the political crisis in Ukraine (april 2014)

Gallup  Public Opinion Survey Residents of the Autonomous Republic of Crimea (mei 2013)

C. Morello, P. Constable, A. Faiola  Crimeans vote to break away from Ukraine, join Russia (16 maart 2014)

Peter Lee  Skullduggery in Ukraine (4 maart 2014)

Luke Harding  Eggs and fists fly in parliament as Russia given new naval base lease (2 mei 2010)

wikipedia

Nadere gegevens over bronnen in The Ukraine reader

----------


## Olive Yao

.



RAND OVER KRIM

RAND Corporation maakt in _Extending Russia_ (2019) plannen voor de _proxy war_ van het VS regime tegen Rusland.

Het VS regime gebruikt Oekrane als wapen in die oorlog. Het VS regime vecht tot de laatste oekraner tegen Rusland. Een veilige schatting is dat er nu (21 september) tenminste 65.000 dode en zwaargewonde oekranse soldaten zijn.

Wat schrijft Rand over Krim? Dat is 100% voorspelbaar.


 :ninja:  *Rand geeft een valse voorstelling van zaken over Krim*

xiv Since relations between Russia and the West plummeted after the 2014 invasion of Crimea,

xviii () its Crimean conquest.

37 Putin exploited the brief power vacuum [ten tijde van de gewelddadige staatsgreep in Oekrane eind nov. 2013 - feb. 2014, o. y.] to seize the Ukrainian province of Crimea and annex it to the Russian Federation, sparking international outrage and an international sanctions regime (...)

47 () Russias aggression in the Crimean Peninsula and in Eastern Ukraine.

69 () Russias annexation of Ukraines Crimea

97 Within days, Russian troops seized Crimeas airport and other strategic locations in a largely bloodless invasion, and 96 percent of Crimean votersmany of whom are ethnic Russian  voted in a referendum marred by accusations of fraud to secede from Ukraine and join Russia on March 16, 2014.

143 the annexation of Crimea in 2014

240 () the invasion and annexation of Crimea in 2014 ()

 Krim is Krim. Krim is niet Oekrane.

 Krim was geen provincie van Oekrane.

 Vanaf 1995 Oekranse agressie tegen Krim: Oekrane schaft grondwet Krim af, stuurt troepen naar Krim om onafhankelijkheid terug te draaien en gaat per decreet regeren over Krim.

 Er was geen russische invasie in Krim en verovering van Krim.

 Het referendum in 2014 had net zon uikomst als dat in 1991. De uitkomst is bevestigd in _polls_ van _Gallup_ en _Pew_.


 :ninja:  *Krim als voorwendsel voor economische sancties tegen Rusland*

22 (...) the international sanctions imposed after the Crimea and Ukraine invasions, (...)

24 International economic sanctions imposed on Russia after its 2014 annexation of Crimea (...)

38 The 20132014 Ukraine crisis and annexation of Crimea led to international condemnation, the expulsion of Russia from the Group of Eight (G-8), and the imposition of economic sanctions that sent Russias already-teetering economy into a serious recession.

70  new investment bans and trade embargo. These prohibit new investment in Crimea and any trade with Crimea.

169 Russia lost its place in the (formerly) G-8 meetings after the invasion of Crimea;


 :ninja:  N*AVO bewapening  en dus militaire escalatie  in regio Krim en Zwarte Zee om Rusland tot hogere militaire inspanning te nopen*

xviii Similarly, deploying land-based or air-launched anti-ship cruise missiles on NATOs Black Sea coast could compel Russia to strengthen defenses of its Crimean bases, limit its navys ability to operate in the Black Sea, and thus diminish the utility of its Crimean conquest. Romania would likely be the most willing candidate for such basing.

H. 4 Geopolitical measures

96 Intensifying the challenge to Russian military presence and operations abroad could have several consequences. It might cause Russia to withdraw from some of these commitments, which could be an important win for the United States but would do the opposite of extending Russiacausing it, rather, to contract, perhaps to a more defensible perimeter. Crimea, Eastern Ukraine, and Syria are drains on the Russian treasury and defense budget.

 Let op wat hier staat: als Rusland zich terug zou trekken zou Rusland militaire inspanning en kosten besparen, en dat is het tegenovergestelde van het doel van extending Russia. 

H. 7 Maritime measures

208 Under current circumstances (and, again, with Turkish cooperation), the United States and its NATO allies could increase the number of naval exercises in the Black Sea, although the duration of any stay is limited by the Montreux Convention to 21 days. NATO already boosted its rotational presence after Russias annexation of Crimea, prompting Russia to complain that NATO was violating this 1936 agreement. If NATO were to increase its maritime presence in the Black Sea, Russia might feel the need to invest more heavily in its defense of Crimea and to redirect assets from elsewhere to the Black Sea Fleet.
(...)
Alternatively, and perhaps more productively, the United States could support a buildup of longer-range air-launched and land-based anti-ship missiles on the territory of NATO Black Sea states.

209 In conjunction with NATO air assets in the region, such deployments could raise Russian apprehensions about the security of its naval base and, as a result, prompt greater investment in Crimean defense.

209 The principal benefit of strengthened NATO antiaccess and area denial (A2AD) measures over the Black Sea would be to drive up the cost of defending Russian bases in Crimea and to lower the benefit to Russia of having seized this area.

211 Improving NATOs land-based A2AD capabilities over the Black Sea seem to be a more-promising approach. The effect would be to drive up Russian costs of defending its Crimean facilities and to lower the threat posed to neighboring countries.

212 Similarly, stationing either air-launched or land-based ASCMs in Romania would likely increase the cost to Russia of its Crimean facilities at a tolerable cost to the United States and its allies.


 :ninja:  *De wereld*

41 () Moscows actions in Crimea and Eastern Ukraine alienated world opinion, (...)

Westerse politici zijn niet de wereld.


 :ninja:  *Duitsland wil misschien niet dat het VS regime en zn vazallen militaire escalatie veroorzaken*

227-228 Alternatively, the United States or larger European NATO members could increase their ground forces substantially in eastern-flank members of NATO, perhaps declaring the 1977 NATO Russia Founding Act null and void by reason of Russias annexation of Crimea and invasion of Eastern Ukraine. Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, and Poland have shown great enthusiasm for hosting other NATO forces (particularly U.S. forces), although new deployments in those countries might still result in increased costs over established bases in Western Europe.
Some Western European NATO members, notably Germany, might have reservations about deploying larger concentrations of their own forces so close to the Russian borderor even supporting the permanent stationing of large forces of other states because doing so would violate their interpretations of the NATO Russia Founding Act, which they might be reluctant to abandon.


 :ninja:  *Washington propaganda*

170 Russia has managed to turn Western sanctions over Crimea to its domestic political benefit, at least in the short term, as evidence of a Western plot to resist Russias return to greatness.

172 Since relations between Russia and the West plummeted after the 2014 invasion of Crimea, Russia has undertaken a series of highly aggressive information and influence operations against Western democracies.

Omgekeerd, de VS en de EU verspreiden desinformatie en make agressieve propaganda tegen Rusland.

 Rand is agressor.

 Onderzoek van de universiteit van Stanford (VS) onthult jarenlange sociale media campagnes tegen Rusland.



in de serie Oekrane, propaganda en censuur

----------


## Olive Yao

.


EUvsDisinfo is een bureau van de EU. Het is opgericht op aandringen van acht oost-europese lidstaten en lijkt op een propagandaorgaan. Het verspreidt desinformatie over Krim.

In Disinfo: Since 1991, Crimean people expressed their free will to join Russia

schrijft EUvsDisinfo:

To be clear, On the 1991 Crimea sovereignty referendum, there was no mention of an option to return to Russia. Voters were asked whether they wanted to re-establish the Crimean Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic or not.
94% of voters supported the proposal by favouring being part of a newly independent Ukraine.

Voor alle duidelijkheid: in het referendum over de Krim over de soevereiniteit van 1991 werd er niet gesproken over een optie om terug te keren naar Rusland. De kiezers werd gevraagd of ze de Krim Autonome Socialistische Sovjetrepubliek wilden herstellen of niet.
94% van de kiezers steunde het voorstel door er de voorkeur aan te geven deel uit te maken van een nieuw onafhankelijk Oekrane.

Dit is twee keer onwaar!

 :ninja:  De vraag in het referendum luidde:

_Steunt u het opnieuw oprichten van de Autonome Socialistische Sovjetrepubliek Krim als onderdaan van de Unie SSR en als deelnemer aan het Unieverdrag?_

De bron waar EUvsDisinfo zelf naar verwijst vermeldt dat ook:





EUvsDisinfo geeft de enqutevraag dus verkeerd weer.

 :ninja:  De 94% steunden _deelname aan het Unieverdrag_. 

Dat was een verdrag dat Gorbachov had voorgesteld voor een opvolger van de Sovjet Unie. Rusland zou daar ook aan deelnemen. Dat is de band met Rusland waaraan 94% de voorkeur gaf.

(Weliswaar werd Gorbachov kort hierna terzijde geschoven en kwam er niets van het Unieverdrag, maar op het moment van het referendum was dat nog niet aan de orde).

 :ninja:  De 94% wilde dus niet deel zijn van een nieuw-onafhankelijk Oekrane. Zij verkozen deelname aan het Unieverdrag, dus niet aansluiting bij een daarvan afgescheiden Oekrane.

 :ninja:  Dit bureau van de EU verspreidt dus zelf onjuiste informatie!

Later meer over EUvsDisinfo.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_onderwerpen: # voorgeschiedenis; # agressie van Engeland tegen Rusland_


How Britain fueled Ukraines war machine and invited direct conflict with Russia

T. J. Coles | The Grayzone 12 augustus 2022


Ook Engeland werkte in de afgelopen 10 jaar actief mee aan militarisering van Oekrane.

Inhoud o. a.
 overzicht van militarisering door Engeland van Oekrane
 ideen over Oekrane van enkele engelse militairen en politici


Hoe Groot-Brittanni de oorlogsmachine van Oekrane aanvuurde en vroeg om een direct conflict met Rusland

Groot-Brittanni heeft een sleutelrol gespeeld bij de inzet van NAVO-troepen en trainingsoefeningen aan de Russische grenzen. Nu de oorlog gaande is, stuurt het VK miljarden aan wapens, speciale troepen en vrijwilligers om escalatie te verzekeren.

()

In mijn boek _Britain's Secret Wars_ heb ik gedocumenteerd hoe het VK jarenlang het Oekraense leger trainde, lang voor de coup van 2014, en zelfs toen het Oekraense leger onder bevel stond van Russisch georinteerde regeringen.

(...)

() de rol van het VK als de toegangspoort van Oekrane tot de NAVO: Oekrane vestigen als een NAVO-proxy, maar zonder het de voordelen en collectieve beschermingsgaranties van NAVO-leden te geven.

(...)

In 2015 richtte Groot-Brittanni _Operation Orbital_ op om Oekraense troepen te trainen. Van 2017 tot 2020 hebben verschillende takken van de overheid, waaronder het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken en het ministerie voor Internationale Ontwikkeling (die later zijn gefuseerd), meer dan  30 miljoen aan belastinggeld uitgegeven ()

(...) 

In augustus 2021 meldde het tijdschrift _Soldier_ dat Britse troepen "met hun Oekraense wederpartij hadden getraind als onderdeel van een multinationaal pakket waarbij ook Canadees, Amerikaans en Zweeds personeel betrokken was". De 400-koppige gevechtsgroep bestond voornamelijk uit personeel van 4 Schotten die werden ingezet in Oekrane "met als doel het ontwikkelen van onderlinge betrekkingen, gezamenlijke planning en bataljons- en tactische operaties". Het rapport merkt op hoe personeel live-vuuroefeningen oefende met de 54ste Gemechaniseerde Brigade van Oekrane, "die meerdere reizen heeft voltooid in de vluchtige Donbas-regio."

(...)

google translate


* * *

T. J. Coles  Britain's secret wars

boekbespreking 1

boekbespreking 2, met interview


zie ook T. J. Coles   Gods of War: How the US weaponized Ukraine against Russia in deze topic vanaf post #111.

----------


## Olive Yao

.


_Aan de onderhandelingstafel in Istanbul_


VS regime en junior Bojo torpederen onderhandelingen en vredesaccoord


Agressie van het VS regime en Engeland tegen Rusland _voor_ de invasie van februari 2022 komt in voorgaande posts aan de orde. 
Nu: agressie _sinds_ de invasie.

 :ninja:  In maart 2022 vonden er onderhandelingen tussen Rusland en Oekrane plaats. Op 29 maart 2022 kwamen onderhandelaars van beide landen bij elkaar in Istanbul. Er was een ontwerpakkoord van 15 punten opgesteld. Het zag er niet kansloos uit. Het had de weg naar een wapenstilstand kunnen zijn.

According to multiple former senior U.S. officials we spoke with, in April 2022, Russian and Ukrainian negotiators appeared to have tentatively agreed on the outlines of a negotiated interim settlement: Russia would withdraw to its position on February 23, when it controlled part of the Donbas region and all of Crimea, and in exchange, Ukraine would promise not to seek NATO membership and instead receive security guarantees from a number of countries.
F. Hill, A. Stent

 :ninja:  Het VS regime en Engeland torpedeerden de onderhandelingen. Zij willen dat de oorlog doorgaat.

Daarmee willen ze Rusland verzwakken en uitschakelen op het wereldtoneel.

Op 9 april 2022 was B. Johnson van Engeland in Kiev en drong hij er bij Zelensky op aan om onderhandelingen te staken. In mei lichtte hij Macron daarover in. In augustus was hij weer in Kiev, en idem.

Op 25 april 2022 was VS minister van defensie L. Austin in Kiev. Hij zei dat Washingtons doel was om Rusland te verzwakken.

"I like the structural path were on here. As long as we help Ukraine with the weapons they need and the economic support, they will fight to the last person".
Lindsey Graham, VS senator

Deze agressie bewijst dat het VS regime een _proxy war_ tegen Rusland voert.

 :ninja:  Enkele europese politici waren geen havikken:

We are not at war with Russia. [Europes duty is] to stand with Ukraine to achieve the cease-fire, then build peace.
Macron, 9 mei 2022 voor het EP

People want to think about the possibility of bringing a cease-fire and starting again some credible negotiations. Thats the situation right now. I think that we have to think deeply about how to address this.
Draghi, 10 mei 2022, in gesprek met Biden in Witte Huis

There must be a cease-fire in Ukraine as quickly as possible.
Scholtz, tjilp 13 mei 2022 na telefoongesprek met Poetin

Maar het VS regime wil dat zijn _proxy war_ doorgaat. De EU is niet soeverein in Europa.

 :ninja:  Voor het VS regime is het een groot belang om geen nederlaag te leiden in de _proxy war_. Dat zou een geopolitieke nederlaag zijn.

Voor het VS regime is het ook van het grootste belang dat het zijn schuld niet krijgt. Dat zou een politieke en morele nederlaag zijn. 

RAND schrijft in _Extending Russia_ (p. 100):

However, such a move might also come at a significant cost (...) to U.S. prestige and credibility.

Dat is een impliciete schuldbekentenis. Want waarom zou de VS prestige en geloofwaardigheid verliezen?

Om deze nederlagen af te wenden vlucht het VS regime naar voren  een militaire vlucht naar voren en een propagandavlucht naar voren  beide samengevat in de leuze Rusland moet verliezen. En Rusland moet de schuld krijgen.



bronnen

M. Seddon, R. Olearchyk, A. Massoudi, N. Zilber  Ukraine and Russia explore neutrality plan in peace talks
Financial Times 16 maart 2022

Experts react: After Russia-Ukraine talks in Istanbul, is an end to war imminent?
Atlantic Council 1 april 2022

R. Romaniuk  Possibility of talks between Zelenskyy and Putin came to a halt after Johnsons visit - UP sources
Ukrainska Pravda 5 mei 2022

Jake Johnson  Boris Johnson pressured Zelenskyy to ditch peace talks with Russia: Ukrainian paper
Common Dreams 6 mei 2022

F. Hill, A. Stent  The world Putin wants
Foreign Affairs sept / okt 2022

Dave DeCamp  UKs Boris Johnson urges Ukraine not to negotiate with Russia
Antiwar.com 9 mei 2022

Dave DeCamp   Russia, Ukraine tentatively agreed on peace deal in April
Antiwar.com 31 augustus 2022

Ben Norton  West killed peace proposal to end Ukraine war, Russia supported negotiated settlement
Multipolarista 3 september 2022

Medea Benjamin, Nicolas J. S. Davies  Peace talks essential as war rages on in Ukraine
Antiwar.com 6 september 2022

Lee Camp  Revealed: How the US and UK stopped peace deal in Ukraine
MintPress News 14 september 2022

Jacques Baud, Aaron Mate (interview)  US, UK sabotaged peace deal because they dont care about Ukraine: fmr. NATO adviser
The Grayzone 28 september 2022

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Gevaarlijke gekken en oorlogsmisdadigers NAVO, G7 willen _proxy_ oorlog


G7, NATO vow to continue arming Ukraine after Russian missile barrage

Dave DeCamp | Antiwar.com 11 oktober 2022


G7, NAVO belooft Oekrane te blijven bewapenen na Russische raketaanval

Zelensky vroeg de G7 om Oekrane te voorzien van een 'luchtschild'

Zowel de Groep van Zeven (G7) als de NAVO hebben dinsdag gezworen Oekrane te blijven steunen in de nasleep van een spervuur van Russische raketten boven Oekrane dat een escalatie van de oorlog betekende.

Russische raket- en drone-aanvallen gingen dinsdag door in Oekrane, maar ze waren niet zo intens als de aanvallen van maandag. Volgens Oekraense functionarissen hebben de Russische aanvallen 19 mensen het leven gekost.

De leiders van de G7-landen belegden een virtuele vergadering en gaven een verklaring af waarin ze zeiden dat ze Oekrane voor de lange termijn zouden steunen. "We zullen financile, humanitaire, militaire, diplomatieke en juridische steun blijven bieden en zullen zo lang als nodig is pal achter Oekrane staan", zeiden de G7-leiders.

De Oekraense president Volodymyr Zelensky woonde de G7-bijeenkomst bij en vroeg de landen om een "luchtschild" te bieden door meer militaire hulp te leveren. Ik vraag u om de algehele inspanning om financieel te helpen bij de oprichting van een luchtschild voor Oekrane te versterken. Miljoenen mensen zullen de Groep van Zeven dankbaar zijn voor dergelijke hulp, zei Zelensky.

Maandag vertelde president Biden in een oproep aan Zelensky dat de VS Oekrane zouden voorzien van geavanceerde luchtverdedigingssystemen. De volgende dag zei het Witte Huis dat de VS de levering van National Advanced Surface-to-Air Missile Systems (NASAMS) zouden bespoedigen.

In Brussel zei NAVO-secretaris-generaal Jens Stoltenberg dat de militaire alliantie zal instemmen met het sturen van meer wapens naar Oekrane tijdens een bijeenkomst van de NAVO-ministers die woensdag begint. "We zullen onze steun aan Oekrane opvoeren en volhouden", zei Stoltenberg terwijl hij een vooruitblik gaf op de komende bijeenkomst.

De NAVO-leider zei dat Oekrane de oorlog moet winnen omdat een Russische overwinning een nederlaag zou betekenen voor de westerse militaire alliantie. Het is voor ons allemaal belangrijk dat Oekrane de strijd wint, de oorlog tegen de binnenvallende Russische troepen. Want als Poetin wint, is dat niet alleen een grote nederlaag voor de Oekraners, maar het zal een nederlaag zijn en gevaarlijk voor ons allemaal, zei hij.


_ _ _ _ 

_Commentaar_




> Stoltenberg
> Het is voor ons allemaal belangrijk dat Oekrane de strijd wint () gevaarlijk voor ons allemaal.


Stoltenberg kan niet voor ons allemaal spreken, en dat hij wel zo praat is misplaatst.

Het is ook onwaar. Het is juist van levensbelang voor veel mensen dat NAVO verliest  omdat inmening door het VS regime in binnenlandse aangelegenheden van andere landen - die al decennia lang altijd tot dood en vernietiging leidt - gelimeerd moet worden, omdat NAVO een oorlogsmisdadige organisatie is - zie bijv. Libye - en omdat politici van de EU en EU-lidstaten moeten afleren om met het VS regime te collaboreren.




> "We zullen financile, humanitaire, militaire, diplomatieke en juridische steun blijven bieden en zullen zo lang als nodig is pal achter Oekrane staan", zeiden de G7-leiders. () "We zullen onze steun aan Oekrane opvoeren en volhouden", zei Stoltenberg


Wie beslist dat, in een democratie? Is het blijkbaar zo dat een kleine groep geestelijk gehandicapte misdadigers dat beslist? Is het hoog tijd dat mensen in opstand komen?

Zie *Europees Parlement, Debatten 5 oktober 2022*

(rechtsboven kun je op nederlandse taal klikken)

Zie punt 6, _Countering the anti-European and anti-Ukrainian propaganda of Putins European cronies (topical debate)_

Daar staat:

Wie van ons het officile westerse narratief niet napraat, is gendoctrineed met russische propaganda. Dat willen EU-politici de kop indrukken. Alleen zij kennen de feiten en oordelen daar juist over, andere mensen kennen de feiten niet en/of hebben geen zelfstandig oordeelsvermogen. Ze willen censuur en ze willen mensen monddood maken.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Oekranse nazis en het VS regime zijn de agressoren, Ruslands invasie was terecht 
en de weg naar vredeI 





*Fase 1*

 :ninja:  De agressoren zijn de oekranse nazis en het VS regime.

Een lijst van alle agressie van het VS regime tegen Rusland is wenselijk. Het is een lange lijst.

Veel agressie is in voorgaande posts beschreven. Begin bij post #1 en lees de hele topic. Zie ook *Oekrane nazis*.

Kristin Christman onderscheidt in _Paradigma voor vrede_ offensieve agressie en defensieve agressie.
Oekrane nazi agressie is offensief. VS regime agressie is offensief.
En die agressies komen samen. Het VS regime bewapent en traint nazis die haatmoorden op russen plegen.

 :ninja:  Washington propaganda is kansloos bedrog.

Voorbeelden:

Rusland wil invloedsfeer.
Waarheid: Rusland wil geen op zijn land gerichte atoomraketten, radarstations, luchtdoelgeschut, vliegvelden, tanks, kanonnen en raketten en door NAVO aangestuurde commandoposten in Oekrane. Rusland wil geen VS oorlogsschepen in Sebastopol. Rusland wil niet omsingeld worden. Het VS regime heeft al op Rusland gerichte wapens neergezet in Roemeni en Polen. En het VS regime is oorlogszuchtig en is steeds in de hele wereld aan het bombarderen.

President Yanukovich was pro-russisch


_Yanukovich_

Nee, met de gewelddadige staatsgreep in nov. 2013 - feb. 2014 werd een _anti-russische_ regering genstalleerd. Daar ging het om. Omgekeerd dus. _De staatsgreep was antirussisch_. Het was antirussische agressie.

Dat doet het VS regime altijd. Het matigt zich aan te bepalen welke staten, staatsvormen, regeringen en politici in de wereld mogen bestaan en welke niet. Als het vindt dat een politicus niet mag bestaan laat het die op non-actief stellen.

*Slotsom fase 1*

De oekranse nazis en het VS regime zijn de agressoren en zijn oorzaken van de oorlog in Oekrane.


*Fase 2*

24 februari 2022: russisch leger valt Oekrane binnen. Hoe moeten we de invasie beoordelen?

 :chinees:  Doel van de invasie:1. de oekranse nazis elimineren,2. de militarisering door het VS regime en handlangers van Oekrane ongedaan maken.
President Poetin verklaarde dat in zn redevoering van 24 februari 2022.

Dat zijn heel goede en terechte doelen.

Poetin verklaarde in dezelfde redevoering:

It is not our plan to occupy the Ukrainian territory.

Kreten in de ruimte dat Rusland Oekrane wil veroveren en bezetten en zelfs annexeren, en dat Rusland andere oosteuropese landen wil binnenvallen (en z voor Wenen zou kunnen staan) zijn waanzinnige oorlogspropaganda.

(De russische strijdkrachten bestonden hoogstens uit 200.000 manschappen. Het is waanzin om te denken dat die Oekrane kunnen veroveren. En het russische leger heeft vanaf het begin terughoudend opgetreden.)

 :chinees:  Het is een feit dat een russisch leger Oekrane is binnengevallen en oorlog voert. Dat feit springt in februari als eerste in het oog. Maar daarmee is er nog geen oordeel geveld over het feit.

Een impulsieve gedachtegang is:

feit springt als eerste in het oog => oordeel over dat feit

Die gedachtegang faalt. 

Oorlogspropaganda is impulsief  en faalt.

 :chinees:  John Mearsheimer en Heinz Kissinger en andere _realpolitik_ theoretici beoordelen het feit op een manier die zij als realistisch beschouwen. Hoe gedragen staten zich in de empirische werkelijkheid? We moeten ons aan de realiteit houden, dat is de beste politiek.

De oorlog in Oekrane is een geval van hun theorie. We wisten van tevoren dat Rusland dit zou doen.

 Als de VS het niet gewild had, had het de agressie van het VS regime moeten tegenhouden.
 Als de EU het niet gewild had, had de EU het VS regime niet 20 jaar zn gang moeten laten gaan in Oekrane, en had de EU de oekranse nazis niet moeten negeren met zn vervloekte gedram om Oekrane in de EU te halen.

 :chinees:  Chomsky acht de invasie ethisch ongerechtvaardigd.

 :chinees:  Militair

vraag 1: Wanneer Rusland in februari 2022 met militaire ogen naar de situatie in Oekrane kijkt, wat ziet Rusland dan?
vraag 2: Mocht Rusland met militaire ogen kijken?

antwoord 1: Rusland ziet dat dit het juiste moment voor militaire actie is, om het initiatief te nemen. De eerste klap is een daalder waard.

antwoord 2: Ja, want dat doen de vijanden, het VS regime en de oekranse nazis, ook.
(Het VS regime kijkt altijd met militaire ogen, die geestelijk gehandicapten kunnen niet anders).

En diplomatie had acht jaar lang niets opgeleverd. Het werd integendeeel van kwaad tot erger.

Antwoord 1 vergt een lijst van militaire agressie in de aanloop naar de invasie. Op die lijst staat bijvoorbeeld:

 McCain & Graham kondigen een offensief aan.
 Meneer Z decreteert dat Oekrane Krim zal veroveren.
 Oekranse drone-aanval in Donbas. Oefening?
 Oekrane heeft in een periode voor februari 2022 rond 100.000 manschappen met materieel samengetrokken in oost Oekrane.
 Meneer Z zinspeelt in februari op het ontwikkelen van atoomwapens.
 Medio februari 2022 escaleren artilleriebeschietingen op Donbas.

Het meeste hiervan is in deze topic al besproken.



Wanneer Rusland met militaire ogen naar deze situatie kijkt, ziet het dat het moment daar is om militair het initiatief te nemen.


 :ninja:  Internationaal recht

Wanneer Rusland in februari 2022 met internationaalrechtelijke ogen naar de situatie in Oekrane kijkt, ziet het:
 dat het een - omstreden - beroep kan doen op artikel 51 VN Handvest;
 dat het een - omstreden - beroep kan doen op responsibility to protect in  138 en  139 van het VN _2005 World Summit Outcome Document_;
 dat niet alleen _ius ad bellum_ maar ook _ius in bello_ aan de orde is, omdat er in Oost-Oekrane al 8 jaar gevochten wordt;
 en dat Kiev de _Minsk Akkoorden_ sinds 2014 offensief schendt, en Parijs en Berlijn niets doen om ze te borgen;
 en dat het VS regime alleen lippendienst bewijst aan het internationale recht maar het aanpast aan zn geopolitieke en militaire doelen;
 en dat het VS regime de geopolitieke agressie en de _proxy war_ tegen Rusland steeds hoger opvoert.

Dit is al kort aan de orde gekomen in de topics MintPress News en Covert Action Magazine en Countercurrents.

Mijn idee: 
Het Internationaal Gerechtshof van de VN zou een beroep van Rusland hierop waarschijnlijk afwijzen. Vermoedelijk zou het Internationaal Gerechtshof terughoudend zijn.

Maar wanneer ik met ethische ogen kijk vind ik _responsibility to protect_ zwaar wegen. De bevolking van Donbas moest en moet beschermd worden tegen de nazis. En de bevolking van Krim mag ook tijdig beschermd worden tegen een oekranse invasie.

Ruslands beroep op zelfverdediging tegen het VS regime heeft ook kracht. 

*Slotsom fases 1 + 2*

Fase 1 en fase 2 samen beziende waren er goede redenen voor de russische invasie, d. w. z.
 de invasie is goed verklaarbaar,
 en er zijn redenen waarom iemand het standpunt kan innemen dat het evenwicht in de weegschaal doorslaat naar het oordeel dat de invasie terecht genoemd mag worden.
... Dus, de invasie mag terecht genoemd worden.

Voor Oekrane en de EU geldt: eigen schuld. Het kwaad straft zichzelf.

En weer leidt inmenging door het VS regime in binnenlandse aangelegenheden van andere landen  twee landen, Oekrane en Rusland  tot dood en vernietiging. Zo gaat het altijd.


*Fase 3*

In maart 2022 onderhandelden Rusland en Oekrane over een akkoord.
Debiele Bojo fungeerde als torpedeur.

Dat is in deze topic al beschreven.



_Bojo_

En weer volgt een lijst van agressie van het VS regime, NAVO, Oekrane en de EU. (Die schreeuwlelijk Borrell is nog niet ter sprake gekomen).


_Borrell_

Het Westen blijft de agressor.

En daarmee richt het in de hele wereld weer enorme schade aan van allerlei soort, menselijk, economisch, politiek, sociaal, klimaat. Geestelijk gehandicapte misdadigers.


*Oplossing*

Ruslands doelen, de oekranse nazis en militarisering onschadelijk maken, zijn heel goed en terecht.
En gezien de voordurende agressie van de vijanden is het terecht dat Rusland de speciale militaire operatie voortzet. Om Oekrane onschadelijk te maken kunnen de russische strijdkrachten Odessa veroveren.

De gevaarlijke gekken en oorlogszuchtigen van het VS regime, NAVO, Oekrane en de EU moeten capituleren. Dat betekent:

 Donbas met rust laten,
 nazis opruimen en het land denazificeren,
 ophouden met het land militariseren,
 Krim met rust laten,
 Oekrane niet in NAVO.

Dat is alles. Zo eenvoudig is het.

Dit is een _redelijke uitkomst_.
Op die uitkomst richten we de juiste politiek. ( Dat is een geschikte politieke methode).

Ga zelf punt voor punt maar na. Dit is het beste voor de mensen. Eigenlijk kan je ze alle vijf in n woord samenvatten: *vrede*. 

Maar oorlogszuchtige zwakzinnigen zijn er niet toe in staat om zo te denken.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



# onderwerpen: VS regime speelt machten in Europa tegen elkaar uit; NAVO-uitbreiding; valse voorspiegelingen aan Rusland; escalatie naar oorlog
Auteur vermeld bronnen. Interessant voor geopolitieke forumleden.


Should we really blame NATO for the Ukraine war?

Eugene Puryear | Liberation 5 juli 2022


In zijn _State of the Union_-toespraak verklaarde president Biden dat niets de Russische invasie van Oekrane had kunnen voorkomen: dat het "met voorbedachten rade en niet uitgelokt" was. Hij beweerde dat herhaalde inspanningen tot diplomatie door de Russen werden afgewezen, met als gevolg dat er geen mogelijkheid was dat oorlog had kunnen worden afgewend, en, impliciet, dat de beweringen van velen dat de acties van de NAVO de weg vrijmaakten voor oorlog onjuist is.

Sinds het begin van de oorlog is Bidens mening een geloofsartikel geworden in westerse media en politieke kringen. De NAVO de schuld geven, is nu verwant aan verraad of ontkenning van genocide. Dit dient natuurlijk een aantal belangrijke doelen. Het belangrijkste is dat het perfect past bij de pogingen van de NAVO om haar bestaan te rechtvaardigen. Als Rusland onverbiddelijk naar het westen marcheert, vastbesloten om een gordijn van tirannie over Europa te laten vallen, van Brussel tot de Oeral, dan moet de NAVO blijven bestaan. Volgens dit argument is de rol van de NAVO als defensief bondgenootschap net zo relevant, misschien wel belangrijker, dan in de tijd van de Koude Oorlog.

Ten tweede, en daarmee samenhangend, marginaliseert het elke weerstand tegen acties van de VS en de NAVO door een raamwerk op te zetten dat alle anti-escalatie- of anti-sanctieargumenten op de achtergrond zet door Rusland als de agressor neer te zetten en NAVO te beschouwen als een legitiem forum voor verdediging.

De realiteit is echter heel anders. In feite zijn de implicaties van de uitbreiding van de NAVO naar het oosten, in het bijzonder tot en met Oekrane, al bijna 40 jaar glashelder, en er werd voor gewaarschuwd door stemmen uit het hele politieke spectrum, waaronder talrijke eminente stemmen in het Westen. In feite was het zo duidelijk dat het achteraf moeilijk is om de acties van opeenvolgende regeringen op een andere manier te begrijpen dan als een houding die is ontworpen om conflicten of capitulatie uit te lokken  niet om vrede of partnerschap op te bouwen.

Rusland koos de winter van 2021 als het moment om zijn impliciete "rode lijnen" duidelijk te maken aan de hele wereld. Wat er expliciet moest gebeuren om het conflict op te lossen was niet alleen bekend, maar lag ook binnen handbereik. Het zou echter een aanzienlijke verschuiving in de houding van de VS ten opzichte van Europa hebben vereist. De VS was en is niet bereid om zo'n verschuiving te maken, waardoor escalaties en oorlogen onvermijdelijk werden.

*Regionale veiligheid*

De meesten van degenen die een kritiekloze verdediging van Oekrane voeren, reageren nijdig op het idee dat Rusland een legitiem belang heeft in de bredere regio waarin het is gelegen, en dat dit een rol zou moeten spelen bij de evaluatie van het conflict. Vanuit hun oogpunt is elk idee dat Rusland enige invloed heeft of zou moeten hebben in zijn westelijke grensregio's een vorm van 'Russisch imperialisme' onderschrijven.

Dit negeert duidelijk bijna alle relevante feiten. Met name de lange gedeelde geschiedenis van de verschillende post-Sovjet-landen als onderdeel van de USSR en daarvoor het tsaristische rijk. In feite heeft Rusland als land een oekraense oorsprong. De meeste van deze landen, waaronder Oekrane, hebben sterke culturele, religieuze, persoonlijke, economische en politieke banden met Rusland. Rusland heeft ook de neiging om verreweg de grootste diaspora's van de verschillende voormalige Sovjetrepublieken te herbergen. En Russisch wordt veel gesproken in verschillende landen. Dat de landen onderling met elkaar verbonden zijn, staat buiten kijf en dat hun politiek en opvattingen over veiligheid aan deze geschiedenis verbonden zouden zijn, valt niet te ontkennen.

Daar komt nog bij dat Rusland meer dan eens via zijn westelijke grenzen is binnengevallen. Dit omvat de twee meest iconische invasies, die van Napoleon en die van Hitler, die beide een onuitwisbare impact hadden op de psyche van Rusland en de nabije omgeving.

Over het geheel genomen  of men nu de specifieke onderhandelingsposities van Rusland accepteert of verwerpt  is het duidelijk logisch dat Rusland zou aannemen dat een militair bondgenootschap, van degenen met verklaarde anti-Russische sympathien die het land niet alleen zien als een vijandige staat, maar als een vijandige cultuur, dat zich langs de routes van traditionele invasie rechtstreeks in een zone van grote historische, culturele en economische relevantie beweegt, een zeer gevoelig onderwerp zou zijn voor Rusland.

*Waarom de NAVO na 1991?*

Bovenstaande feiten kennende en Ruslands status als kernmacht in aanmerking nemende zouden VS strategen, als zij werkelijk oorlog wilden vermijden, dat in aanmerking nemen bij het bepalen van de politiek. Echter, terugkijkend op de historische staat van dienst vanaf de regering van George H. W. Bush, voerden de Verenigde Staten willens en wetens een beleid van NAVO-uitbreiding en gaven ze duidelijk een verkeerde voorstelling van hun positie aan Rusland. Met andere woorden, ze voerden een oorlogszuchtig beleid en wisten heel goed dat het precies dat was.

De ontbinding van het Warschaupact en het uiteenvallen van de Sovjet-Unie creerden zowel risico's als kansen voor de VS, zoals de toenmalige nationale veiligheidsadviseur Brent Scowcroft schreef aan de toenmalige president Bush. De kansen konden volgens hem alleen worden gegrepen door ervoor te zorgen dat de NAVO van vitaal belang was in deze nieuwe omstandigheden (1).

Hij vertelde de president verder dat er ruimte was voor een meer robuuste rol voor de VS in Centraal-Europa, en vroeg later aan zijn staf hoe de VS tussen Duitsland en de Sovjet Unie kon komen (2). Dit was een veelvoorkomend thema onder planners in de VS in hun visie op het tijdperk van na de Koude Oorlog, de noodzaak om te zorgen voor een nieuwe veiligheidsarchitectuur gericht op de Sovjet-Unie  anders zou een Duitse (West-Europese) as buiten invloed van de VS kunnen ontstaan. Inderdaad, in 1990 schreef de planningsstaf van het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken aan zijn topleiders dat de VS, via de NAVO, een actieve buffer konden creren en de regio konden organiseren (3).

Gedurende 1990 was er een belangrijke discussie over de rol van de VS. Vlak na de Duitse hereniging vonden er besprekingen op hoog niveau plaats bij de Nationale Veiligheidsraad en het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken, waar een geleerde verklaarde dat de belangstelling voor de NAVO-uitbreiding naar Oost-Europa alomtegenwoordig was.

Ondanks de interesse had de VS echter koude voeten om de kwestie openbaar te maken, vooral omdat de Sovjet Unie het zou zien als een zeer agressieve zet. Nationale veiligheidsadviseur Scowcroft schreef aan de president dat het van cruciaal belang voor de bredere doelstellingen van de VS om de Sovjet Unie te verslaan was, om stappen te vermijden die de Sovjets zouden kunnen dwingen om van koers te veranderen, over de ontbinding van het Warschaupact (4), waarbij hij opmerkte dat op deze manier vooruitgaan veel riskeren was (5).

De _European Strategy Steering Group_ (ESSG), de _interagency-taskforce_ op hoog niveau voor Europese kwesties, probeerde begin 1991 een soortgelijke discussie te onderdrukken door op te merken dat zelfs achter gesloten deuren praten onder bondgenoten over uitbreiding van de NAVO zeker angsten van Moskou zou doen toenemen en zou lijken op het met een scherpe stok porren van ... Sovjet-hardliners, waardoor het volledige einde van de Sovjet-hegemonie in gevaar wordt gebracht (6).

En inderdaad, in het openbaar deden de Verenigde Staten en andere westerse landen hun best om de Sovjets te verzekeren dat ze geen grote stappen van plan waren. Zo zei minister van Buitenlandse Zaken James Baker begin 1990 tegen Sovjetleider Michail Gorbatsjov: Geen centimeter van de huidige militaire jurisdictie van de NAVO zal zich in oostelijke richting uitspreiden (7). Dit was deel van een full-court press van Westerse leiders die beoogden de Sovjets gerust te stellen, zoals het National Security Archive in zijn bespreking van geheime documenten opmerkte:

Gedeclassificeerde documenten tonen veiligheidsgaranties tegen uitbreiding van de NAVO van Baker, Bush, Genscher, Kohl, Gates, Mitterrand, Thatcher, Hurd, Major en Woerner aan Sovjetleiders (8).

Met andere woorden, uitbreiding van de NAVO was volgens beleidsplanners van de VS een bedreiging die groot genoeg was om de voortgaande ontbinding van het socialistische kamp ongedaan te maken. En daarom probeerden ze de Sovjets te misleiden dat ze naar het oosten wilden opschuiven. Voor zover er in het openbaar over de kwestie werd gesproken, hulde de VS zijn retoriek in verbindingsprogramma's en andere niet-NAVO-veiligheidsstructuren. President Bush deed alsof hij de Sovjetposities respecteerde en zei tegen Gorbatsjov: We hebben geprobeerd ... rekening te houden met uw zorgen ... We brachten het idee over van ... nieuwe instellingen waaraan de Sovjet Unie deel kan nemen en deel kan uitmaken van het nieuwe Europa (9).

Zoals te verwachten was, veranderde het spel door de volledige ineenstorting van de Sovjet Unie, waardoor de sluizen werden geopend voor de uitbreiding van de NAVO als onderdeel van de poging van de VS om totale hegemonie uit te oefenen in het post-Koude Oorlog-tijdperk.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*Een nieuwe wereldorde*

De nieuwe post-Sovjet-geopolitieke omgeving werd gezien als een grote uitdaging voor de VS vanwege de beweging van Frankrijk en het pas herenigde Duitsland om aan te dringen op verdere Europese integratie. Voor de VS betekende dit het mogelijke einde van de rol van de VS als Europese mogendheid  iets wat de ESSG noemde als een belangrijkste uitdaging voor Amerikaanse belangen (10). Een briefing voor president Bush merkte bovendien op dat dit een uitdaging zou vormen voor het vermogen van de VS om Europese macht te gebruiken ter ondersteuning van onze bredere alliantie van waarden en mondiale belangen (11).

Zoals de National Security Advisor het in een memo aan de president stelde, moest de VS een onafhankelijke Europese veiligheidsidentiteit vermijden die onze invloed in Europa zou verminderen en de binnenlandse steun voor onze Europese aanwezigheid zou verzwakken (12). De NAVO werd gezien als de basis voor Atlantische samenwerking bij het aanpakken van politieke en veiligheidsproblemen. En om te onderstrepen hoe imperiaal het denken in Washington was, merkten de medewerkers van de Nationale Veiligheidsraad op dat de VS moest bepalen welke grenzen  aan de ontwikkeling van een gemeenschappelijk Europees buitenlands en veiligheidsbeleid moeten worden opgelegd om een vitaal Noord-Atlantisch bondgenootschap in stand te houden (13).

Het algemene punt wordt naar voren gebracht door het ministerie van Defensie Defense Strategy for the 1990s (de openbare versie van de beruchte Wolfowitz-doctrine), dat opmerkte dat het belangrijkste doel van betrokkenheid van de VS bij Rusland en voormalige Sovjetstaten was om hun [militaire] strijdkrachten te verkleinen, door middel van bezuinigingen op de militaire begroting en conversie  [van] militaire industrien, en, meer botweg, demilitarisering (14). Met andere woorden, Rusland en eventuele post-Sovjet-Oost-Europese allianties mogen geen werkelijke bedreiging vormen voor hegemonie van de VS.

Kortom, de uitbreiding van de NAVO in Oost-Europa werd gezien als de sleutel om de consolidatie van rivalen met de Amerikaanse unipolaire macht te voorkomen door pan-Europese samenwerking te voorkomen  ook met Rusland  die als zijn eigen pool zou staan. Terwijl de VS opener zouden worden over uitbreiding van de NAVO, probeerde het de retoriek die in de Sovjettijd was begonnen voort te zetten, waarbij het zijn agressieve orintatie verhulde achter de retoriek van vrede en samenwerking.

*Oostwaards oprukken*

Afziende van de risico's heeft de VS eind jaren tachtig en begin jaren negentig een politiek van NAVO-uitbreiding gevolgd als een zaak van centraal belang. Met de risico's in het achterhoofd zou de VS echter beginnen met een soort rook-en-spiegels-strategie, waarbij de VS de NAVO gestaag naar het oosten uitbreidde, terwijl de VS deed alsof het het voor de hand liggende doel niet was om niet alleen Rusland in te dammen maar ook de mogelijkheid van een Europeos-Russische samenwerking die de hegemonie van de VS zou kunnen evenaren. Dit gebeurde in hoge mate in het licht van duidelijke waarschuwingen.

De regering-Clinton zou het beleid van de regering H.W. Bush voortzetten, uitbreiding van de NAVO voorstellend als een partnerschap met Rusland, en er zelfs een kader voor creerde: het Partnership for Peace. De echte uitdaging [voor de VS, o.y.], en wat uiteindelijk de twee naties op gespannen voet zette, was de onwil van Rusland om zich volledig gewonnen te geven aan het Westen.

Terwijl de toenmalige Russische president Boris Jeltsin een sleutelrol had gespeeld bij de ontmanteling van de Sovjet Unie en min of meer delen van zijn eigen land verkocht, dacht hij dat de opkomst van de kapitalistische kleptocratie de deur zou openen voor de VS en Rusland om samen te werken als "superkrachten" en samen het post-Sovjettijdperk vorm te geven. Jeltsin schreef bijvoorbeeld aan Clinton aan de vooravond van de G7-bijeenkomst in 1994  nu de G8 genoemd als een symbolisch gebaar om Jeltsin betrokken te houden  dat hij hoopte dat de VS en Rusland het tempo en de stuwkracht zouden bepalen, in termen van grote kwesties, van Europese veiligheid tot nucleaire proliferatie in Noord-Korea. Over Europa sprak hij de wens uit van een model dat op natuurlijke wijze met de Europese Unie, de Raad van Europa, de NAVO, de Noord-Atlantische Samenwerkingsraad, de West-Europese Unie en het GOS zou samenwerken (15).

Later in 1994 zou Jeltsin aan Clinton schrijven dat er een basisbegrip zou moeten bestaan dat het Russisch-Amerikaanse partnerschap de centrale factor in de wereldpolitiek is en dat hij vond dat de relatie op basis van gelijkheid moest bestaan (16).

Dit was in antithese met de VS die, zoals uiteengezet in de Defensiestrategie van 1992, wilde dat Rusland het tegenovergestelde zou zijn van een grote mogendheid. In plaats daarvan wilden de Verenigde Staten dat de militaire macht van Rusland volledig zou worden uitgedoofd als een aanvulling op een vernietigende rooftocht in de machtige voormalige Sovjet-economie. Het kapitalistische Rusland was alleen welkom om een rol te spelen in de door de VS geleide club als het een totaal ondergeschikte positie aanvaardde.

De VS bleef echter uitdrukkingen gebruiken als inclusie, geen uitsluiting, geen verrassingen, en dat het Partnerschap voor de Vrede echt was, om het te laten lijken alsof het genteresseerd was in het tegemoet komen aan Russische zorgen. In 1994 was er echter een aantal misverstanden over de kwestie van de NAVO die een tijdschema vaststelde voor wanneer en hoe nieuwe leden toe te laten. Dit was iets waarvan de VS eerder tegen Rusland had gezegd dat het dat niet zou doen.

Door dat te combineren met V.S. persberichten en Europese klachten hadden de Russen het gevoel dat de VS harder aandrongen op uitbreiding van de NAVO dan [in] de taal van het partnerschap die de VS in de officile interacties van regering tot regering met Rusland uitsprak (17). Clinton gaf impliciet toe dat de plannen van de VS opzettelijk misleidend waren toen hij Nicholas Burns, een van zijn topadviseurs voor Rusland, vroeg of ze openhartiger moesten zijn tegen de Russen (18).

De VS was uiteindelijk niet openhartiger en er is behoorlijk wat werk gestoken in de Russen geruststellen dat het voor de hand liggende niet waar was, inclusief het zenden van signalen dat de VS elke NAVO-uitbreiding zou uitstellen tot na de Russische verkiezingen in 1996. Een belangrijk punt was dat het idee van totale overgave aan Amerikaanse plannen voor Europa het onderwerp was van sterke binnenlandse oppositie over het hele politieke spectrum (19).

Uiteindelijk hadden de Russen echter gelijk dat de VS de NAVO zou uitbreiden, een centraal onderdeel van zijn visie op mondiaal leiderschap (lees: dominantie). Dit werd bevestigd door plaatsvervangend minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Strobe Talbott, die een memo aan de president schreef waarin hij hem adviseerde hoe hij met Jeltsin moest omgaan, aangezien de politiek van de VS was: dat het NAVO-uitbreidingstraject zal doorgaan, zelfs als de Russen weigeren voortgang toe te staan op het NAVO-Rusland-spoor (20). En in feite  slechts drie dagen nadat Clinton aan Jeltsin beloofde dat hij een pad van partnerschap in de Europese veiligheid nastreefde  informeerde vice-president Gore minister van Defensie William Perry dat Clinton direct na 1996 toegewijd was aan een snelle uitbreiding van de NAVO, in plaats van de veel langzamere weg via het Partnerschap voor de Vrede te nemen (21).

*Rode vlaggen*

Dat dit waarschijnlijk tot een conflict met Rusland zou leiden, was duidelijk genoeg. Zoals eerder vermeld, zorgde vrees voor de duidelijk negatieve reactie van de Sovjets op uitbreiding van de NAVO ervoor dat de regering-Bush zijn eigen discussies over de kwestie liet stikken. En, in samenwerking met zijn voormalige bondgenoten, zijn best deed om de Sovjets gerust te stellen dat ze zoiets nooit zouden doen.

Toen hij in 1997 voor de Senaatscommissie voor Buitenlandse Betrekkingen getuigde, zei Jack Matlock, de VS ambassadeur in de Sovjet Unie van 1987 tot 1991, tegen de senatoren dat uitbreiding van de NAVO de geschiedenis in zou gaan als de meest ingrijpende strategische blunder sinds het einde van de Koude Oorlog en de ernstigste veiligheidsdreiging voor dit land zou kunnen vormen sinds de ineenstorting van de Sovjet-Unie. In latere opmerkingen verduidelijkte Matlock dat hij bang was voor de mogelijkheid van een nucleaire impasse (22).

William Perry, minister van Defensie tijdens een kritieke fase van de expansie, vertelde in latere jaren dat hij zich in interne vergaderingen had verzet tegen expansie, en zei dat hij zo sterk vond dat het verkeerd en gevaarlijk was dat hij in de kracht van mijn overtuiging  overwoog ontslag nemen. En dat, achteraf gezien, het me spijt dat ik niet effectiever heb gevochten (23).

Ook in 1997 noemde een brief van prominente stemmen op het gebied van buitenlandse politiek, waaronder drie voormalige senatoren, de uitbreiding van de NAVO een beleidsfout van historische proporties (24).

In 1998 verklaarde George Kenan, de belangrijkste architect van de Koude Oorlog, dat de uitbreiding van de NAVO naar Oost-Europa een tragische fout was, dat niemand iemand anders bedreigde en dat er natuurlijk een slechte reactie zal komen uit Rusland, en dan zullen [de NAVO-uitbreiders] zeggen dat we je altijd hebben verteld dat de Russen zo zijn  maar dit is gewoon onjuist (25).

In zijn memoires van 2015 noteerde Robert Gates, voormalig CIA-directeur en plaatsvervangend nationaal veiligheidsadviseur in de Regan en H. W. Bush, dat hij president George W. Bush ontmoette na de Veiligheidsconferentie van Mnchen in 2007, waar Poetin het Westen bekritiseerde en zei over uitbreiding van de NAVO dat deze: een serieuze provocatie vertegenwoordigt die het niveau van wederzijds vertrouwen doet dalen. En we hebben het recht om te vragen: tegen wie is deze uitbreiding bedoeld? En wat is er gebeurd met de garanties die onze westerse partners hebben gedaan na de ontbinding van het Warschaupact? (26)

Gates stelde dat hij een beoordeling van de situatie voor W. Bush had opgesteld en had opgemerkt dat Rusland diepe wrok koesterde tegen de arrogantie van de VS in een poging om alle elementen van het Russische binnenlands en buitenlands beleid tijdens het Jeltsin-tijdperk te sturen. Verbazingwekkend genoeg merkt Gates op dat hij Bush zijn oordeel onthield dat een aanzienlijk deel van de uitbreidingsagenda een fout en een onnodige provocatie was geweest (27). Omissies daargelaten, Bush heeft Gates waarschijnlijk om raad gevraagd als iemand die enigszins buiten de neoconservatieve kring stond, en zijn uitgesproken oordelen over overmoed van de VS konden duidelijk alleen als waarschuwing worden gelezen. Maar het was een waarschuwing die Bush negeerde, verder gaande met wat Gates als een monumentale provocatie zou beschouwen  waarin stond dat Oekrane kandidaat zou worden voor het NAVO-lidmaatschap.

En inderdaad, in hetzelfde jaar dat Bush zijn verklaring aflegde  2008  zou de ambassadeur van de VS in Moskou William J. Burns in een telegram schrijven dat Russische topfunctionarissen duidelijk maakten dat:

_Rusland zou verdere uitbreiding naar het oosten zien als een potentile militaire bedreiging. Uitbreiding van de NAVO, met name naar Oekrane, blijft voor Rusland een emotionele en neuralgische kwestie, maar overwegingen van strategische politiek liggen ook ten grondslag aan sterke oppositie tegen het NAVO-lidmaatschap van Oekrane en Georgi. In Oekrane omvat dit de vrees dat de kwestie het land mogelijk in tween zou kunnen splitsen, wat zou leiden tot geweld of zelfs een burgeroorlog, waardoor Rusland zou moeten beslissen of het zou ingrijpen_ (28).

Klinkt dit bekend?

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Burns zou dit in een andere memo benaderukken en toetreding van Oekrane tot de NAVO de helderste van alle rode lijnen voor de Russische elite (niet alleen Poetin) noemen. Hij zei dat hij zelfs onder Poetins scherpste liberale critici niemand had gevonden die Oekrane in de NAVO als iets anders beschouwt dan een directe uitdaging voor Russische belangen (29).

In een opiniestuk uit 2014 verklaarde Henry Kissinger duidelijk: Oekrane mag geen lid worden van de NAVO (30). Het bestond duidelijk geen twijfel aan dat de uitbreiding van de NAVO naar het oosten in het algemeen, en in het bijzonder inclusief Oekrane, of dat laatste beogend, waarschijnlijk een ernstig conflict tussen de NAVO en Rusland zou worden.

*Weg naar oorlog*

President Obama, waarvan bekend was dat hij een voorkeur heeft voor de realistische leer die door mensen als Gates en Kissinger naar voren wordt gebracht, drong aanvankelijk niet aan om Bush visie van Oekrane als NAVO-lid te vervullen. In feite probeerde hij op beruchte wijze de betrekkingen tussen de twee landen te resetten. In de context van de wending naar Azi die macht van de VS anders arrangeert om China te confronteren, probeerde Obama Rusland betrokken te houden bij het Westen en de vorming van een krachtig Euraziatisch blok van de twee kernmachten te voorkomen. Dit was advies dat door Kissinger werd rondgewinkeld.

Obama werd door de Rusland-haviken in feite algemeen beschouwd als zacht voor Rusland, vooral als het om Oekrane ging. Na een interview met Obama over dit onderwerp verklaarde de schrijver van _Atlantic Magazine_ (nu redacteur) Jeffery Goldberg: Obama's theorie hier is eenvoudig: Oekrane is een kernbelang van Rusland, maar geen Amerikaans kernbelang.

Obama verzette zich met name ook tegen oproepen van zowel verschillende Rusland-haviken binnen zijn regering als de buitenlandse politiek-gemeenschap zoals het _Atlantic Council_ om Oekrane massief te bewapenen na de Maidan-coup in 2014. Toen een documentairemaker in 2016 aartsneoconservatief Robert Kagan vroeg naar Obama's Oekrane-politiek antwoordde hij: [Obama] zei tegen me [dat hij Oekrane niet zou bewapenen omdat] hij geen kernoorlog met Rusland wil, voegde hij er aan toe, minachtend met zijn ogen rollend (31).

Obama heeft echter belangrijke steun verleend aan de Oekraense regeringen van na 2014. De Maidan-gebeurtenissen veranderden de status-quo tussen Oekrane en Rusland totaal. Het bracht de opkomst van extreem anti-Russische regeringen, die aan de macht kwamen met de hulp van de VS en Europa. Na de ondertekening van de Minsk II-akkoorden, die de burgeroorlog bevroor die in Oekrane uitbrak, gaf de regering-Obama politieke steun aan de Oekraense zijde terwijl die aarzelde over de uitvoering van de akkoorden.

Deze steun was van cruciaal belang omdat het de positie van twee opeenvolgende Oekraense regeringen ondersteunde om het belangrijkste implementatieprobleem te vermijden: autonomie voor twee afgescheiden republieken in Oost-Oekrane. Zoals een Europese diplomaat destijds tegen _Politico_ zei: De implementatie van Minsk is nu min of meer bevroren. Helaas dragen de Oekraners nu eigenlijk een groot deel van de verantwoordelijkheid van de blokkade (32). Toen het Oekraense parlement in de zomer van 2015 probeerde maatregelen te overwegen om Minsk uit te voeren, kwamen extreemrechtse (inclusief nazi-)troepen buiten het gebouw van de wetgevende macht in opstand, waarbij verschillende doden vielen en meer dan 100 gewonden (33).

Voor Rusland grensde Oekrane, hoewel het niet NAVO-lid was, nu niet alleen aan de NAVO, maar werd het land geregeerd door een extreem anti-Russische regering, diplomatiek gesteund door de VS. Zelfs als de VS regering de meest dodelijke wapens terughield, was de VS ook bereid om andere soorten materile steun te bieden naast het opleggen van sancties aan Rusland.

Verder gaf de Oekraense regering, naast het verlengen van een burgeroorlog tegen troepen die als pro-Russisch konden worden beschouwd, ook vorm aan de interne politieke omgeving op de meest nationalistische en anti-Russische manier, waaronder het geven van grote bedragen aan nazi-groeperingen om de bevolking te trainen zowel om te vechten als in extreemrechtse ideen. Met andere woorden, Oekrane was duidelijk een soort anti-Russische garnizoensstaat aan het worden. 

Toen de regimes in Washington en Kiev echter veranderden, leek het erop dat de zaken zich van de rand zouden terugtrekken. President Trump had veel minder weerstand tegen het sturen van dodelijke militaire hulp, iets waarmee hij in 2018 begon. Dat gezegd hebbende, ook Trump leek niet erg enthousiast over een conflict met Rusland over Oekrane, en deelde duidelijk Obama's kernovertuiging dat Rusland een kleinere bedreiging vormde, mogelijk zelfs een troef, in een groter conflict met China.

In 2019 won president Zelensky een aardverschuiving-verkiezing waarin een belangrijke campagnebelofte was om het conflict in het Oosten op te lossen. Dit is er uiteindelijk niet van gekomen. Hoewel Zelensky enige moeite deed, liep de inspanning tegen 2020 vast. Uiteindelijk was Zelensky niet in staat de kloof te overbruggen rond de kernvraag welk niveau van autonomie de afgescheiden oostelijke regio's zouden hebben in een nieuwe politieke dispensatie.

Het is in deze context dat dingen echt begonnen te veranderen in termen van ons huidige moment.

*Op de rand*

Zelensky schakelde begin 2021 een versnelling hoger en leunde naar een agressievere nationalistische houding in een poging zijn politieke positie te versterken. Hij zette zijn oppositie buitenspel, sloot televisienetwerken, beschuldigde de leider van de grootste oppositiepartij van verraad en klaagde zelfs de vorige president Petro Poroshenko aan wegens betrokkenheid bij illegale plannen met Rusland, ondanks de vijandigheid die Poroshenko had getoodn jegens de Russische regering en diens standpunten ten opzichte van Oekrane.

Ten minste n rapport vermeldde dat de VS enigerlei rol speelde bij dit hardhandig optreden, waardoor de VS mogelijk betrokken was bij wat duidelijk een poging was om oppositiemedia en partijen die als pro-Rusland werden beschouwd, het zwijgen op te leggen (34).

Dit leidde in maart tot een kleine Russische troepenopbouw in de buurt van Oekrane. Kort daarna lanceerde de NAVO een van haar grootste oefeningen in decennia, Defender Europe 2021, waarbij bijna 30.000 soldaten, matrozen en piloten uit alle NAVO-landen betrokken waren. De oefeningen waren, in de woorden van het Pentagon, om de gereedheid, dodelijkheid en interoperabiliteit van de NAVO te tonen als een methode van afschrikking. Met andere woorden, het was bedoeld om een intimiderend bericht naar Rusland te sturen. De start van de oefeningen zette Rusland ertoe aan zijn troepen uit te breiden van enkele duizenden naar naar verluidt meer dan 40.000 in een duidelijk tegensignaal van de Russen.

Tegelijkertijd deelden zowel Oekrane als de Volksrepublieken van Donbass beweringen uit over meer aanvallen van de andere kant, waardoor de spanningen verder opliepen. De situatie was duidelijk een tondeldoos en in mei waarschuwde de VS dat een Russische invasie een "echte bedreiging" was.

Vervolgens, op 1 september, brachten de VS en Oekrane een gezamenlijk communiqu uit waarin de VS beloofde de aspiraties van Oekrane om lid te worden van NAVO te steunen, de status van Oekrane als NAVO-partner opnieuw bevestigde, een nieuw gezamenlijk defensiekader tussen de VS en Oekrane aankondigde en beloofde Oekrane te zullen helpen om bestaande wegversperringen om lid te worden van NAVO te ontwijken. Ongeveer een maand later begon Rusland zijn onderhandelingspositie te verharden en begon de escalatie van de oorlog van beschuldigingen die liep van november 2021 tot de invasie in februari 2022.

*Wie heeft de schuld?*

Het staat buiten kijf dat Rusland Oekrane inderdaad is binnengevallen, zij voerden zelf aan dat hun speciale militaire operatie een preventieve defensieve zet was. In die enge zin is het gemakkelijk Rusland de schuld te geven van alles wat er sindsdien is gebeurd. Breder gezien, zoals uit de bovenstaande geschiedenis blijkt, bewogen de VS en de NAVO zich vanaf 1989 slechts in n richting: escalatie.

Op geen enkel moment was er een poging om iets anders te doen dan ons naar dit moment te leiden. Zoals de documenten uit de vroege jaren 1990 duidelijk bewijzen, draait de hele VS strategie en benadering om het gebruik van militair geweld om invloed van Rusland in te dammen, waarbij elke mogelijkheid van partnerschap wordt gebaseerd op capitulatie voor de unipolaire hegemonie van de VS.

De politiek van de VS is opzettelijk provocerend geweest, deze is vooruitgegaan in een omgeving waarvan elke waarnemer kon zien dat het mogelijk tot conflicten zou leiden, en kan daarom alleen worden genterpreteerd als een stap die bedoeld is om Rusland op de proef te stellen: ofwel de rode lijnen opgeven of vechten. Het licht voor de hand dat Rusland ervoor heeft gekozen om te vechten.

Of men het nu eens is met die beslissing of niet, het is omogelijk om te ontkennen dat de hele context waarin de beslissing plaatsvond, is opgezet door de VS. De VS regering en de NAVO bouwden min of meer de bom, plaatsten hem, staken de lont aan en reageerden geschokt en verrast toen hij ontplofte. Dit heeft ingrijpende gevolgen voor de manier waarop het conflict mogelijk kan worden opgelost.

Escalatie door de NAVO, vanaf de jaren '90, verhardde alleen maar het gevoel van bitterheid jegens het Westen in het Russische politieke spectrum. Het lijkt waarschijnlijk dat escalatie nu, via sancties en militaire zendingen, waarschijnlijk hetzelfde zal doen. Voor veel Russen zal de situatie ongetwijfeld als zeer oneerlijk overkomen en op instigatie van de NAVO, wat betekent dat Rusland eerder een koers van diepere confrontatie zal nastreven. Dit is misschien wat sommigen in de NAVO willen, maar het verhoogt het gevaar van een totale oorlog in Europa en een nucleaire oorlog.

Iedereen, van de _Wall Street Journal_ tot de Britse _Labour Party_, dringt aan op het idee dat het Westen moet proberen Rusland te verslaan in Oekrane. Dit is de laatste en logische fase van de uitbreiding van de NAVO naar het oosten, een directe poging om een regimewisseling in Rusland teweeg te brengen en het land te dwingen zich te houden aan de NAVO-visie van Europa (en de wereld)  en dat allemaal ten koste van Oekraense levens. Hoewel dit tegenwoordig in het Westen als rechtvaardig wordt geprezen, moet het worden gezien voor wat het is: roekeloze oorlogszucht.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Eugene Puryear  Should we really blame NATO for the Ukraine war?
Liberation 5 juli 2022


Bronnen

1 Joshua Shifrinson, Eastbound and down: The United States, NATO Enlargement, and suppressing The Soviet and Western European Alternatives, Journal of Strategic Studies, april 2020
2 Ibid. 
3 Ibid. 
4 Ibid. 
5 Ibid. 
6 Ibid. 

7 https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/briefing-b...-leaders-early

8 https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/briefing-b...-leaders-early

9 https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/briefing-b...-leaders-early
10 Ibid.
11 Ibid.
12 Ibid.
13 Ibid.

14 https://nsarchive2.gwu.edu/nukevault/ebb245/doc15.pdf

15 https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/briefing-b...pest-blow-1994

16 Ibid

17 https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/document/2...ussia-and-nato

18 https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/document/2...nd-other-items

19 https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/document/2...ussia-and-nato

20 https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/document/2...t-moment-truth

21 https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/briefing-b...-1994#_ednref7

22 https://responsiblestatecraft.org/20...an-be-avoided/

23 Perry, W. J. (2015), My journey at the nuclear brink, Stanford Security Studies.

24 https://www.armscontrol.org/act/1997...nato-expansion

25 https://www.nytimes.com/2022/02/21/o...aine-nato.html

26 https://www.cato.org/commentary/did-...ukraine-crisis

27 Ibid.

28 https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/08MOSCOW265_a.html

29 https://peterbeinart.substack.com/p/...source=url&s=r

30 https://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...0b9_story.html

31 https://theintercept.com/2016/07/25/...llary-clinton/

32 https://www.politico.com/story/2016/...a-putin-219783

33 https://www.politico.com/story/2016/...-putin-219783; https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34105925

34 https://www.politico.eu/article/ukra...metov-russia/; 

https://time.com/6144109/russia-ukra...or-medvedchuk/ 


google translate + aanpassingen



_Eugene Puryear_


Eugene Puryear info

Eugene Puryear publicaties op Liberation

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Roger Annis 

From May 2014: Two articles on the popular, anti-coup and pro-autonomy rebellions in Ukraine
A Socialist in Canada 19 juli 2022 | 

Shedding light on who, exactly, is responsible for the war in Ukraine
A Socialist in Canada 6 augustus 2022 | 

met fotos in Covert Action Magazine 6 augustus 2022

_vertaling duurt nog even_

----------


## Olive Yao

.


Ben Abelow  How the West brought war to Ukraine


Hoofdstuk 7

The Postil Magazine 1 oktober 2022


Hoe overdreven pessimistische verhalen zichzelf waar maken

Het verhaal van een boosaardig, irrationeel, intrinsiek expansionistisch Rusland met een paranode leider aan het roer, tegengewerkt door een deugdzame Verenigde Staten en Europa, is een verwarde en vreemde confabulatie, die niet strookt met een hele reeks op elkaar afgestemde gebeurtenissen van de afgelopen 30 jaar  gebeurtenissen waarvan het belang en de betekenis direct duidelijk hadden moeten zijn. In feite zou het overheersende westerse verhaal zelf kunnen worden gezien als een soort paranoia.

De provocaties die de Verenigde Staten en zijn bondgenoten tegen Rusland hebben gericht, zijn beleidsblunders die zo ernstig zijn dat, als de situatie was omgekeerd, de Amerikaanse leiders al lang geleden een nucleaire oorlog met Rusland zouden hebben gewaagd. Als VS leiders het tegendeel beweren, zoals ze nu doen, is dat een gevaarlijke veronachtzaming van de werkelijkheid. In sommige gevallen vertegenwoordigt deze minachting zeker opzettelijke demagogie. Maar voor sommige beleidsmakers moet het goed bedoeld zijn, om de simpele reden dat ze nieuwe feiten blijven interpreteren in het licht van hetzelfde opgebruikte verhaal.

Grote perskanalen dragen ook verantwoordelijkheid. In plaats van te proberen de gebeurtenissen voor hun lezers in een juiste context te plaatsen, hebben de media het favoriete verhaal van de regering rondgebazuind. Wat de beweegredenen ook mogen zijn, de mainstream media hebben een propagandaregime gemplementeerd, en blijven dat doen, dat het publiek verkeerd informeert en dat door Rusland alleen kan worden gezien als een belediging van het nationale karakter van zijn volk. On line aanbieders van informatie doen veelal hetzelfde. Zoals de _Pulitzer Prize_-winnende journalist en _First Amendment_-advocaat Glenn Greenwald heeft aangetoond, vindt massale censuur van afwijkende meningen nu plaats op veel niveaus van de samenleving, zowel in de Verenigde Staten als in Europa.

Hoewel het moeilijk is om zonder walging en woede naar de gruwelijke beelden te kijken die uit Oekrane komen, is het een gevaarlijke fout om toe te geven aan blinde emotie en het dominante westerse verhaal te omarmen. Het versterkt de ergste krachten in Washington, inclusief de combinatie van bureaucratische macht en commercile belangen die president Eisenhower, een vijfsterrengeneraal van het leger, het militair-industrieel complex noemde, waarvoor hij het Amerikaanse publiek waarschuwde in zijn laatste toespraak op televisie als president van de VS. Dit verhaal stelt ook de meest Russofobe en militaristische Europese leiders, evenals degenen met het minste lef, in staat om op te komen tegen een dwalende Amerikaanse politiek. Het verhaal vertroebelt de geest van Amerikaanse en Europese burgers, wat leidt tot chauvinisme en oorlogszucht.

Mijn primaire doel in dit boek is om een onjuist verhaal te corrigeren, en wel om een heel praktische reden: omdat valse verhalen tot slechte resultaten leiden. Verhalen worden onvermijdelijk weerspiegeld in gedrag; ze zijn zowel beschrijvend als generatief. Door te fungeren als modellen van de werkelijkheid, dienen verhalen als leidraad voor actie. Vervolgens kunnen ze, door de dynamiek van actie en reactie, druk en tegendruk, de resultaten produceren waarvan ze beweren dat die al aanwezig zijn. Op deze manier kan een verhaal dat te pessimistisch is over de intenties van een potentile tegenstander  wat ik een verhaal van verdenking noem  juist de bedreigingen versterken die het beweert te verminderen.

Deze beschrijving ligt ten grondslag aan de klassieke dynamiek van een wapenwedloop die culmineert in escalatie en oorlog. Het illustreert niet het paradigma van de Tweede Wereldoorlog, met de bijbehorende beelden van onverzoenlijk expansionisme en westerse verzoening, maar van de Eerste Wereldoorlog, waarin Duitsland, Groot-Brittanni, West-Europa en uiteindelijk Amerika slaapwandelend de catastrofe tegemoet gingen. Maar nu, vanwege de aard van kernwapens, kan een catastrofe gemakkelijker gebeuren, en met meer verwoestende gevolgen.

Net als bij de Eerste Wereldoorlog probeert elke partij, uit angst voor het ergste van de ander, zichzelf onkwetsbaar te maken door middel van een militaire strategie die noodzakelijkerwijs ook offensief potentieel heeft  een tweesnijdend strategisch zwaard dat beleidsanalisten een 'veiligheidsdilemma' noemen. Dit is precies wat George Kennan voorspelde met betrekking tot de uitbreiding van de NAVO, en waar hij gelijk in heeft gekregen. Die expansie, die gerechtvaardigd werd in naam van defensie, werd door Rusland gezien als een offensieve dreiging en leidde tot acties die op hun beurt door het Westen als expansionistisch werden gezien. In 2014 bood Richard Sakwa een kernachtige terugblik op de situatie die Kennan had verwacht:

Uiteindelijk werd het bestaan van de NAVO gerechtvaardigd door de noodzaak om de veiligheidsdreigingen als gevolg van de uitbreiding te beheersen. Het voormalige Warschaupact en de Baltische staten sloten zich aan bij de NAVO om hun veiligheid te vergroten, maar alleen al hierdoor ontstond een veiligheidsdilemma voor Rusland dat de veiligheid van iedereen ondermijnde.

En sinds Sakwa schreef, is de situatie alleen maar erger geworden, vooral omdat de Verenigde Staten en hun bondgenoten een reeks parallelle militaire uitbreidingen buiten de NAVO hebben doorgevoerd.

De heer Poetin, welke autoritaire neigingen hij ook moge bezitten, werd niet op een vaststaand pad geboren. In de huidige tijdsgeest kan het als ketters worden beschouwd om het voor de hand liggende te stellen: dat de heer Poetin, net als alle mensen, wordt benvloed door een combinatie van wat binnenin zit  zijn psychologie, overtuigingen en waarden  en wat buiten hem is, de dynamische externe omstandigheden die hem confronteren. Dit is gewoon een waarheid als een koe. Het is evenzeer een waarheid als een koe dat chronische blootstelling aan bepaalde patronen van externe gebeurtenissen iemands innerlijke neigingen kan veranderen, of op zijn minst selectief sommige neigingen kan versterken ten koste van andere, soms tegengestelde neigingen.

Stap voor stap, in kleine en grote stappen, heeft het Westen de redelijke zorgen over de veiligheid van Rusland genegeerd en ze als irrelevant beschouwd, waardoor de Russische zorgen over omsingeling en invasie zijn aangewakkerd. Tegelijkertijd hebben de Verenigde Staten en hun Europese bondgenoten gesuggereerd dat een rationele actor zou worden gerustgesteld door de goedaardige intentieverklaringen van het Westen: dat de wapens, training en interoperabiliteitsoefeningen, hoe provocerend, krachtig of dicht bij Rusland's grenzen ook, zuiver defensief zijn en niet te vrezen. In veel gevallen hebben westerse leiders, vooral uit de Verenigde Staten, de heer Poetin actief geminacht en hem soms in zijn gezicht beledigd.

Door dit alles te doen, heeft het Westen gesuggereerd dat de heer Poetin zich strategische bedreigingen voorstelt die er in feite niet zijn. Deze westerse framing  die een gebrek aan legitieme Russische veiligheidszorgen veronderstelt in combinatie met impliciete en expliciete beschuldigingen van irrationaliteit  ligt ten grondslag aan een groot deel van het momenteel dominante verhaal. Het ligt ook ten grondslag aan de ideologische positie van de Russische haviken die zo'n prominente rol spelen in Washington. In persoonlijke relaties zou de combinatie van bedreigende acties en beschuldigingen van paranoia als manipulatie worden beschouwd. Is de situatie echt zo anders op het gebied van de internationale politiek?

In tijden van oorlog en militaire dreiging neigen zelfs de leiders van vrije landen naar autoritarisme. Ze voelen groot gevaar en kunnen de teugels van de macht strakker maken, controle van bovenaf opleggen en de categorien van binnenlandse acties en spraak uitbreiden die als verraad worden beschouwd. Het is niet extreem om te suggereren dat de provocaties die in dit boek worden beschreven in de geest van de heer Poetin en andere leden van de Russische politieke en militaire klasse een zich ontwikkelend gevoel van belegering en noodtoestand hebben gecreerd. Mijn punt is dat men de mogelijkheid moet overwegen dat westerse acties niet alleen hebben bijgedragen aan de buitenlandse politiek van Rusland, maar ook aan onwelkome aspecten van Ruslands binnenlandse politiek. George Kennan voorspelde dit zelfs in 1998. Uitbreiding van de NAVO, zei hij, zou "een negatief effect hebben op de ontwikkeling van de Russische democratie".

Politieke actoren, zowel individuen als corporaties, zoals bureaucratien en naties, zijn geen statische entiteiten. Integendeel, de menselijke beslissingen die we 'beleid' noemen, komen voort uit een aaneenschakeling van bewuste intenties; onbewuste motivaties; ongelukken van de geschiedenis; en persoonlijke, menselijke interacties, waaronder schaamteloos bedreigende, vernederende en respectloze interacties en woorden, zoals die uit de mond van president Biden zijn voortgekomen. En het is heel goed mogelijk dat de acties van de Verenigde Staten en hun Europese bondgenoten een grotere invloed hebben uitgeoefend en nog steeds uitoefenen op het beleid van de heer Poetin, inclusief zijn binnenlands beleid, dan sommigen geneigd zijn te denken.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Ben Abelow  How the West brought war to Ukraine

Boekbespreking

C. B. Forde | The Postil Magazine 1 november 2022


Er kan redelijk effectief worden gemotiveerd dat oorlog het grootste exportproduct is van de VS, algemeen bekend als het Militair Industrieel Complex, dat de bloedige decennia na de Tweede Wereldoorlog heeft doorgebracht met het brengen van 'democratie' aan de onwetenden van de wereld  door middel van bommen en sancties, zonodig.

De nieuwste dergelijke grote kruistocht is de oorlog in Oekrane, waarvan ons allen verteld is deze te beschouwen als "wij" die een fragiele "democratie" verdedigen, die uit het niets is binnengevallen door de laatste manifestatie van Attila de Hun. Hier bemoeide Oekrane zich gelukkig met zijn eigen zaken, totdat Poetin op een dag wakker werd en besloot dat hij een wereldveroveraar moest worden en hij vertrok om Oekrane "binnen te vallen".

Het simplistische verhaal van de 'onschuldige' en de 'crimineel' heeft een grote aantrekkingskracht op de westerse psyche, ongetwijfeld geconditioneerd door Hollywood. De media hoefden dus alleen maar de 'crimineel' aan te wijzen, en de rest zorgde voor zichzelf. Alle signalen van deugdzaamheid kwamen naar buiten die het Westen nu zo goed kan vertonen. Nu bestaat er geen enkele twijfel in de hoofden van de meerderheid in het Westen dat dit een oorlog is tussen de goeden en de Grote Booswicht, met mensen als Biden, Justin Trudeau, Groot-Brittanni en alle anderen die juichen voor democratie, die constant Davids geladen katapult aan Oekrane overhandigen om Goliath te vloeren  maar die Zelensky en zijnsgelijken steeds laten vallen. Zo ziet het vechten tegen schurken tot de laatste Oekraner er eigenlijk uit.

Maar er is een veel ergere invasie die lang geleden is voltooid  die in de westerse geest, bedorven door wat eufemistisch bekend staat als 'de reguliere media', die weten dat verzonnen verhalen de meest effectieve vorm van overwinning zijn in welke oorlog dan ook.

Daarom is het boek van Benjamin Abelow, _Hoe het Westen oorlog naar Oekrane bracht_, een boek dat men moet lezen, want het laat zien dat deze oorlog niet over Oekrane gaat, maar over Rusland, dat eronder moet worden gehouden en democratisch moet worden: ... het befaamde doel van 'regime change', dat in de Verenigde Staten wordt nagestreefd door een informele alliantie van Republikeinse neoconservatieven en democratisch-liberale interventionisten (p. 5).

Abelow is zorgvuldig in zijn analyse en geeft een grondig en evenwichtig verslag van de reden waarom Rusland op 24 februari 2022 een aanval op Oekrane deed. Ondanks reguliere verhalen werd de aanval zorgvuldig uitgelokt (georkestreerd, zou men zeggen).
Dus, in tegenstelling tot de officile geschiedenis, die ons wil doen geloven dat Oekrane de onschuldige toeschouwer is in dit alles, zet Abelow de verschillende provocaties (Oekraens en Westers) nauwgezet op een rijtje, die in 1990 begonnen en uiteindelijk tot een hoogtepunt kwamen op 24 februari 2022.

Oorlogen gebeuren niet zomaar; ze zijn het resultaat van een lange reeks mislukkingen en wandaden. In de woorden van professor Richard Sakwa: Uiteindelijk werd het bestaan van de NAVO gerechtvaardigd door de noodzaak om de veiligheidsdreigingen als gevolg van de uitbreiding te beheersen. Het voormalige Warschaupact en de Baltische staten sloten zich aan bij de NAVO om hun veiligheid te vergroten, maar alleen al hierdoor ontstond een veiligheidsdilemma voor Rusland dat de veiligheid van iedereen ondermijnde (p. 51).

Aangezien Rusland een natiestaat is, moet het zijn geopolitieke belangen behartigen en verdedigen wat cruciaal is voor wat het nodig acht om door te gaan, zoals Jacques Baud zo vaak in dit tijdschrift heeft benadrukt. Deze belangen niet erkennen, is blind zijn voor de realiteit: De onderliggende oorzaak van de oorlog ligt niet in een ongebreideld expansionisme van meneer Poetin, of in paranode waanvoorstellingen van militaire planners in het Kremlin, maar in een 30-jarige geschiedenis van westerse provocaties, gericht tegen Rusland, die begonnen tijdens het uiteenvallen van de Sovjet-Unie en doorgingen tot het begin van de oorlog. Deze provocaties plaatsten Rusland in een onhoudbare situatie, waarvoor oorlog de heer Poetin en zijn militaire staf de enige werkbare oplossing leek (p. 7).

Deze provocaties zijn nu algemeen bekend en worden daarom rigoureus genegeerd, ontkend of verdoezeld als "Russische propaganda". 

Waaronder
 wapens zo dicht mogelijk bij de Russische grens brengen;
 de uitbreiding van de NAVO, ondanks beloften aan Rusland dat dat nooit zal gebeuren;
 de terugtrekking van de VS uit het Antiballistische Raketverdrag en het Intermediate Range Nuclear Forces-verdrag (dat de VS nu het vermogen geeft om als eerste aan te vallen);
 het afzetten van een democratisch gekozen Oekraense regering en het aan de macht brengen van neonazi's in 2014;
 Militaire oefeningen van de NAVO langs de Russische grens; 
 Oekrane ertoe aanzetten zich bij de NAVO aan te sluiten, ondanks waarschuwingen van Rusland dat dat oorlog zou betekenen;
 sinds 2014 training en bewapening van het Oekraense leger, waarvan veel eenheden openlijk neonazi's zijn;
 actief koesteren van Russofobie in Oekrane;
 aanmoediging van de bloedige oorlog in de oostelijke delen van Oekrane, die werden gezien als "pro-Russisch" en daarom vijandig.

Er zijn er nog veel meer die kunnen worden vermeld.

Natuurlijk was de laatste provocatie, tegen Zelensky zeggen dat hij niet moest onderhandelen toen Rusland op 24 februari aanviel. Hij was bereid om dat te doen, en een oorlog had gemakkelijk kunnen worden vermeden en vele hulpeloze levens gered. Maar Boris Johnson vloog erheen, ontmoette de Oekraense president en de onderhandelingen waren van tafel.
En dit is het meest verbijsterende: het Westen wil helemaal geen vrede. Het wil een oorlog van totale vernietiging voor Rusland, wat natuurlijk nooit zal gebeuren, maar dat het Westen tot nu toe niet lijkt te begrijpen (misschien omdat het nu wordt bestuurd door leiders die weinig verstand hebben van oorlogvoering). Geen enkele westerse politicus roept moedig op tot onderhandelingen, tot een staakt-het-vuren, tot vrede, tot zelfs maar een korte adempauze. Het is oorlog en nog meer oorlog, en de miljarden en wapens blijven binnenstromen:

Voor zover ik weet, heeft Zelensky nooit substantile Amerikaanse steun gekregen om zijn vredesagenda na te streven. In plaats daarvan werd hij herhaaldelijk bezocht door vooraanstaande Amerikaanse politici en functionarissen van het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken, die allemaal een theoretisch principe van absolute Oekraense vrijheid verkondigden, gedefinieerd als het "recht" om lid te worden van de NAVO en een militaire buitenpost van de VS aan Ruslands grens te vestigen. Uiteindelijk was deze 'vrijheid' erger dan een utopie. Hoewel het de doelstellingen van de Verenigde Staten bevorderde  of beter gezegd de belangen van bepaalde Amerikaanse politieke, militaire en financile facties  vernietigde het Oekrane (p. 60).

De militair historicus Bernard Wicht, wiens interview elders in dit tijdschrift verschijnt, merkt scherpzinnig op dat het Westen niet langer in staat is conventionele oorlogen te voeren  zelfs de Verenigde Staten niet; dit is de reden waarom gewapende conflicten in de 21e eeuw nu worden 'uitbesteed' aan moderne _condottieri_, die hun privlegers brengen waar hun betaalmeesters hen ook maar heen sturen. Is dit de reden waarom er miljarden naar Oekrane worden gestuurd, om alle huurlingen te betalen? De oorlogsmachine tuft mee, dat blijkt.

De kracht van het boek van Abelow is dat het complexiteit toegankelijk maakt. Oorlogen hebben zoveel bewegende delen, en Abelow begeleidt de lezer met een behendige hand. Zoals geldt voor alle goede schrijvers, is dit boek gevuld met duidelijkheid en inzicht, met oog voor het grotere geheel, en al die tijd staan feiten voorop. Dit is tegenwoordig een zeldzaam talent.

Gezien de veel genoemde dreiging van een nucleaire oorlog, eindigt het boek met een vooruitziende waarschuwing: Beleidsmakers in Washington en de Europese hoofdsteden  samen met de gekooide, laffe media die kritiekloos hun onzin versterken  staan nu tot hun heupen in een vat stroperige modder. Hoe zij die dwaas genoeg waren om in die ton te stappen de wijsheid zullen vinden om zichzelf te bevrijden voordat ze de ton omkiepen en de rest van ons mee naar beneden nemen, is moeilijk voor te stellen (p. 62).

Tot slot, zoals professor Sakwa opmerkte, had deze hele tragedie gemakkelijk kunnen worden vermeden als Zelensky was aangemoedigd om slechts vijf kleine woorden te zeggen: "Oekrane zal geen lid worden van de NAVO". Waarom hij dat niet kon zeggen dat legt de hele bloedschuld op het collectieve leiderschap van het Westen.

_Hoe het Westen oorlog naar Oekrane bracht_ is bevredigend om te lezen omdat het waarheid aan het licht brengt  en dat is de hoogste roeping die een waardige schrijver kan nastreven. 

Haast je en koop het; en nadat je het hebt gelezen, zul je zowel verbaasd als woedend zijn. De _condottieri_ maken nu de dienst uit  maar misschien zullen wij, de fatsoenlijke mensen van deze wereld, opnieuw leren hoe we van ze af kunnen komen. Misschien is dat het gouden randje van deze oorlog.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
ACURA Viewpoint: David C. Speedie: Book Review: How the West brought war to Ukraine

1 september 2022


De zeven maanden durende oorlog in Oekrane en de rol van de NAVO, met name de Atlantische mogendheden, worden aangewakkerd door een officieel westers verhaal (...)

De westerse gedrukte en en uitgezonden media voeden het verhaal met dagelijkse berichten over heldhaftig Oekraens verzet en Russische tegenslagen, over binnenvallende troepen die het op burgers gemunt hebben en een veroverde nucleaire faciliteit gebruiken als oorlogsinstrument. In deze omgeving is de vraag hoe dit allemaal is gaan gebeuren, de grondoorzaken van een dodelijk conflict tussen twee historisch naaste buren, in diepbevroren staat; maar als het tijd is voor een historische beoordeling, zal Benjamin Abelows _How the West brought war to Ukraine_ als een inleiding van onschatbare waarde dienen.

()

Abelow citeert gelauerde diplomaten, wetenschappers, beleidsexperts en hoge militaire figuren  waaronder voormalig VS-ambassadeur bij de USSR Jack Matlock, de vooraanstaande Amerikaanse diplomaat Chas Freeman, politicoloog John Mearsheimer van de Universiteit van Chicago, de Britse geleerde Richard Sakwa en voormalig kolonel van het Amerikaanse leger en Trump Pentagon-adviseur Douglas Macgregor, allemaal zeer kritisch over de rol van het Westen in het conflict in Oekrane.

Misschien wel de beste illustratie van de veroordeling door experts kwam van George Kennan, de eigenlijke architect van de indamming van de Sovjet-Unie op de NAVO-uitbreiding: "een tragische vergissing... Het begin van een nieuwe koude oorlog". Op zijn minst hebben de acties van de NAVO sinds het einde van de Koude Oorlog laten zien dat voortzetting en uitbreiding van het bondgenootschap als een grote vredeszone een leugen is.

(...)

Dit pakkende tegenverhaal zou zeker verdere articulatie moeten stimuleren van thema's die Abelow slechts aanroert. Om er een paar op te noemen:

()

Ten tweede kan Rusland niet anders dan de Amerikaanse betrokkenheid bij de oorlog associren met de dreiging van regimeverandering; denk aan de gebeurtenissen van deze eeuw in Kiev, Tbilisi, Bishkek  om nog maar te zwijgen van Bagdad, Tripoli en een duidelijke intentie in Damascus  samen met verklaringen van leden van het congres en de uitvoerende macht van het VS, en het is nauwelijks gewaagd om aan Moskou te denken als de ultieme trofee, waardoor het vooruitzicht op een preventieve reactie van Rusland verder wordt vergroot.

Ten derde, waarom draaide Zelenskiy, in Oekrane zelf, net als Poroschenko voor hem, 180 graden om ten opzichte van zijn verkiezingsbelofte om positieve betrekkingen met Rusland na te streven? Er zijn bedreigingen geuit door binnenlandse ultranationalistische krachten, en waren er van buitenaf ontmoedigende stemmen?

Ten slotte is er een groeiende stapel bewijzen van censuur in de westerse media van elke poging om het officile verhaal in twijfel te trekken. Waarom? Als het zo aantoonbaar juist is als wordt beweerd, waarom dan bang zijn voor sceptische vragen?

Het meest recente voorbeeld hiervan is de onderdrukking door _CBS news_ van een onderzoeksrapport naar omleidingen van wapens uit westerse bronnen die hun weg vinden, niet naar de frontlinies in Oekrane, maar naar zwarte markten in Europa en het Midden-Oosten. Als een ironische voetnoot hierbij, en om welke reden dan ook, heeft Abelow vernomen dat Amazon, onkarakteristiek, heeft geweigerd hem gesponsorde productadvertenties op zijn platform toe te staan  een belangrijk marketinginstrument gezien de enorme hoeveelheid boeken.

Net als de oorlog zelf zullen deze vragen blijven bestaan. Voor nu is het laatste woord van Benjamin Abelow toepasselijk: Onjuiste verhalen leiden tot slechte resultaten.


_David Speedie is former chair of the program on cooperative security, Carnegie Corporation of New York. He is a member of the board of ACURA_




_Mission Statement of The American Committee for US-Russia Accord

The American Committee for US-Russia Accord (ACURA) is a nonpartisan, tax-exempt educational organization of concerned citizens from different professions  business, academia, government service, science, law, and journalism  who are deeply concerned about the serious decline in relations between the United States and Russia._

----------


## Olive Yao

"De geopolitieke visie van Europese politici is vertroebeld door oorlogspropaganda."

----------


## Olive Yao

.
MINSK AKKOORDEN


*Minsk Protocol*
Organisatie voor Veiligheid en Samenwerking in Europa 5 september 2014 (taal: russisch)

*Minsk II*
Organisatie voor Veiligheid en Samenwerking in Europa 12 februari 2015 (taal: russisch)

VN Veiligheidsraad  Resolutie 2202 (2015) (bevat Minsk II in het engels)

De Minsk Akkoorden waren eerstens gericht op beindiging van de gevechten in Oost Oekrane.

Interessant zijn ook:

4. Start op dag 1 van de terugtrekking een dialoog over de modaliteiten van lokale verkiezingen in overeenstemming met de Oekraense wetgeving en de wet van Oekrane "Over interim lokaal zelfbestuur in bepaalde gebieden van de regio's Donetsk en Loehansk", evenals over het toekomstige regime van deze gebieden op basis van deze wet.

Onmiddellijk, uiterlijk 30 dagen na de datum van ondertekening van dit document, een resolutie goedkeuren van het parlement van Oekrane waarin het gebied wordt gespecificeerd dat onder een speciaal regime valt krachtens de wet van Oekrane "Over interim zelfbestuur in bepaalde gebieden van de Donetsk en Luhansk-regio's", gebaseerd op de lijn van het Minsk-memorandum van 19 september 2014.

8. Definitie van modaliteiten voor volledige hervatting van sociaaleconomische banden, met inbegrip van sociale overdrachten zoals pensioenbetalingen en andere betalingen (inkomens en opbrengsten, tijdige betaling van alle energierekeningen, herstel van belastingen binnen het wettelijk kader van Oekrane).

11. Uitvoeren van constitutionele hervormingen in Oekrane met een nieuwe grondwet die tegen eind 2015 in werking treedt en waarin decentralisatie een sleutelelement is (inclusief een verwijzing naar de specifieke kenmerken van bepaalde gebieden in de regio's Donetsk en Loehansk, overeengekomen met de vertegenwoordigers van deze gebieden) , en tot eind 2015 permanente wetgeving aannemen over de speciale status van bepaalde gebieden van de regio's Donetsk en Loehansk in overeenstemming met de maatregelen in de voetnoot.

Bepalingen 4, 8 en 11 zien op autonomie van de Donetsk en Loehansk regios.

 :ninja: 
Dmytro Yarosh, leider van _Rechtse Sector_, zei dat hij zich het recht voorbehield om door te vechten en dat Minsk II ongrondwettelijk was. Hij zei dat zijn korps zou blijven vechten "tot de volledige bevrijding van Oekraense landen van Russische bezetters", en beloofde "dood aan Russische terroristische bezetters".

Yarosh is dezelfde die in 2019 Zelensky met de dood bedreigde als die vrede in Oost Oekrane en met Rusland na zou streven.

Dit illustreert de positie van de extremistische nationalisten in Oekrane.

 :ninja: 
Oekrane, Rusland, Duitsland en Frankrijk vormden de Normandi-groep (ook het Normandi-formaat genoemd) op 6 juni 2014. De bedoeling was dat Duitsland en Frankrijk naleving van m. n. Minsk II zouden monitoren.
|

_De Normandi-groep aan de gesprekstafel in Parijs op 9 december 2019_
|
Er kwam echter niets van Minsk II terecht.

Jacques Baud schrijft in De militaire situatie in de Oekrane:

Op 11 februari [2022] eindigde in Berlijn, na negen uur werken, de bijeenkomst van de politieke adviseurs van de leiders van het Normandiformaat (Frankrijk, Duitsland, Rusland en Oekrane, die samen de Minsk-akkoorden onderhandelden), zonder enig concreet resultaat. Oekrane weigerde nog steeds de Minsk-akkoorden toe te passen, blijkbaar onder druk van de VS.

 :ninja: 
A. Merkel sprak in een interview met _Die Zeit_ (7 december 2022) over Oekrane en Minsk II. Daarin zegt ze o.a. : 

En de Minsk-overeenkomst van 2014 was een poging om Oekrane tijd te geven. Het gebruikte deze tijd ook om sterker te worden, zoals je vandaag kunt zien.

Hierover staan tal van artikelen in de onafhankelijke media, zoals

Jeremy Kuzmarov  Former German chancellor Merkel admits that Minsk peace agreements were part of scheme for Ukraine to buy time to prepare for war with Russia
(Covert Action Magazine 19 december 2022)

Meer dan eens wordt het verraderlijk genoemd.

Maar verreweg de beste beschouwing hierover vind ik

Moon of Alamaba  'Minsk II was agreed on to arm Ukraine' - did Merkel really say that?

(...)

Ik denk echter dat een dergelijke interpretatie onjuist is. Merkel staat onder zeer harde kritiek, niet alleen in de VS, maar ook in haar eigen conservatieve partij. Ze is er nu op uit om haar eerdere beslissingen en de huidige slechte uitkomst in Oekrane te rechtvaardigen. Mijn vermoeden is dat ze dingen verzint. Helaas richt ze ook ernstige schade aan.

(...)

Ik denk dat Merkel het vertroebelt. Haar oorspronkelijke bedoeling met Minsk II was niet om tijd te winnen om Oekrane te bewapenen. Haar bedoeling was om een nieuwe oorlog te voorkomen en vrede te sluiten. Het argument, dat het Oekrane de tijd gaf om zich te bewapenen, voert ze nu pas aan en alleen om haar politieke kont te redden in het huidige politieke klimaat.

En dan dit argument:

Er is nog een punt dat het argument achteraf van 'gekochte tijd' ongeldig maakt. In 2014 kwam Rusland onder zware sancties te staan en had het enorme problemen om zijn toeleveringsketens opnieuw in te richten. Rusland heeft de tijd sindsdien gebruikt om zich voor te bereiden op nog strengere sancties en een oorlog. Merk op hoe weinig problemen Rusland nu heeft nadat er echt verpletterende sancties zijn opgelegd. Dat vergde voorbereiding. In 2018 introduceerde Rusland een aantal superieure strategische wapens die nu worden ingezet. In 2014 was het S-400 luchtverdedigingssysteem nog maar een prototype. Tegenwoordig hebben en gebruiken alle Russische luchtverdedigingsgroepen het. Rusland gebruikte de tijd om zijn oorlogsvoorraden aan te vullen, met name artilleriemunitie en raketten.

Als je denkt dat het 'gekochte tijd'-argument oprecht is, kijk dan eens naar de situatie in Rusland en vergelijk die met Oekrane en de rest van Europa. Wie heeft de tijd beter gebruikt? Wie is er nu beter af?

Tot slot:

Het probleem met Merkels spijtige en valse excuus is dat het, zoals Korybko opmerkt, echte schade aanricht. Iedereen, inclusief de Russische president Poetin, lijkt alleen die ene alinea te lezen met het _ex post_ argument, niet de volledige context. Dit maakt het beindigen van de oorlog in Oekrane veel moeilijker.

Poetin zegt nu dat hij had geloofd in Merkels ernst over Minsk. Hij is nu diep teleurgesteld. Maar met wie kan hij over vrede praten als niemand aan de andere kant in staat is om tot overeenstemming te komen?

----------


## Olive Yao

Ukraine government says it has lost control in eastern Ukraine as pro-autonomy upsurge deepens

Roger Annis | A Socialist In Canada, May 5, 2014


_Het volgende artikel is geschreven voorafgaand aan dramatische gebeurtenissen in Oost- en Zuid-Oekrane, waaronder een hervatting van het militaire offensief van het Oekraense leger en milities in de stad en regio Slavyansk in de oblast (provincie) Donetsk en de brandstichting tegen het vakbondsgebouw in Odessa op 2 mei waarbij meer dan 40 demonstranten voor autonomie werden gedood. Dit artikel citeert Guardian-schrijver Luke Harding uit het voorjaar van 2014. Hij werd al snel een vooraanstaande, anti-Russische fanaat in de pagina's van The Guardian. Zie hier een interview uit 2017 met Harding door journalist Aaron Mat waarin Mat de toenmalige rol van Harding als hoofdpropagandist van Russiagate uitdaagt  de onjuiste visie dat de Russische regering zich mengde in de presidentskandidatuur van 2016 ten gunste van Donald Trump._


Minder dan een week na de aankondiging op 22 april [2014, o. y] van een hernieuwd offensief tegen terrorisme in het oosten van Oekrane, zegt het regerende regime in Kiev nu dat het hulpeloos is in de pogingen om de onrustige bevolking daar onder controle te krijgen. Een brede golf van de bevolking overspoelt de regio waarin burgers openbare gebouwen overnemen en volksraadplegingen organiseren over voorstellen voor politieke autonomie. Op 11 mei vinden in Donetsk en Lugansk referendumstemmingen over autonomie, zo niet onafhankelijkheid plaats.

Tot de grote steden die de afgelopen dagen volledig onder lokale controle vielen, behoren Horlivka (300.000 inwoners, in de regio Donetsk) en Lugansk (450.000 inwoners, in de regio Lugansk).

In Lugansk verzamelde zich op 29 april een menigte voor het gebouw van het regionale bestuur en trok toen naar binnen. _The Wall Street Journal_ meldde dat nog drie gebouwen bezet waren: het hoofdbureau van de regionale politie, het parket en faciliteiten voor televisie-uitzendingen. WSJ zei dat er bij de betoging bij het gebouw van het regionale bestuur "duizenden" betrokken waren. Luke Harding van _The Guardian_ schatte het aantal op 3000. Hij meldde vanuit de stad dat alle grote openbare gebouwen in Lugansk bezet waren.

Harding schreef dat een soortgelijk proces plaatsvond in Horlivka.

_BBC News_ meldt dat president Oleksander Toertsjynov kritiek heeft geuit op de politie in Lugansk wegens "nalatigheid" en "crimineel verraad". Zijn regimes "antiterrorisme"-offensief in Oost-Oekrane is herhaaldelijk mislukt omdat de politie en de soldaten van de Oekraense strijdkrachten eenvoudigweg weigerden op hun medeburgers te schieten.
Harding meldt dat veel politieagenten in Lugansk aan de kant van de demonstranten gingen staan en hun wapens meenamen. Een officier in Donetsk, de grootste stad in Oost-Oekrane, met een miljoen inwoners, zei op 28 april tegen Harding: Deze situatie is allemaal de schuld van Kiev. Ze zeggen dat wij in het oosten slaven zijn, half mensen. Ze vereren mensen zoals Stepan Bandera (de Oekraense nationalistische leider en nazi-collaborateur uit de Tweede Wereldoorlog) die onze broeders neerschoot. We zijn normale burgers zoals iedereen.

President Turchynov zei tijdens een ontmoeting met regionale bestuurders op 29 april: "Ik zal eerlijk zijn: vandaag zijn de veiligheidstroepen niet in staat om de situatie in de regio's Donetsk en Loehansk snel onder controle te krijgen". Het nieuwsbericht over de sombere beoordeling van Turchynov voegde eraan toe dat de wetgevende macht van Oekrane (Rada) onlangs had geprobeerd een referendum te organiseren dat zou zorgen voor een lossere, federale politieke orde voor het land. Het kon het niet eens worden over de vraag of dit zou gebeuren.

Harding schreef: "De realiteit is dat het gezag van Kiev is verdwenen, waarschijnlijk voor altijd".

De term "separatist" wordt nu universeel gebruikt door de reguliere media om de pro-autonomiebeweging in Oost-Oekrane te beschrijven. Een uitzondering, veel dichter bij de waarheid, is een rapport van _Associated Press_ in de _Toronto Star_ van 30 april, waarin staat: Regionale autonomie is een kernpunt in de onrust in Oost-Oekrane, waar opstandelingen vrezen dat de regering die de macht overnam na Janoekovitsj de Russisch sprekende mensen in de regio zal onderdrukken.

Rechtse politieke krachten in Oekrane wenden zich tot milities om het vuile werk op te knappen dat gewone soldaten weigeren te doen. Robert Parry, redacteur van _Consortium News_, beschreef de vorming van milities en andere acties van de rechtsen in een artikel van 19 april [2014].

Een van die extreemrechtse milities wordt verondersteld verantwoordelijk te zijn voor een van enkele vroege daden van bloedvergieten tijdens de opstand: een aanval op een protestcontrolepost buiten de stad Slavyansk op 20 april waarbij drie mensen om het leven kwamen.

Maar de milities nemen het op tegen een bevolking die georganiseerd is, politieke doelstellingen heeft  tegen bezuinigingen en voor regionale autonomie  en die toegang heeft tot wapens om zichzelf te verdedigen. Vandaar de dreigende schaduw van een veel grotere en gevaarlijkere militaire macht  de militaire alliantie van de NAVO. De NAVO-landen reageren op de opstand in Donbass (het historische gebied dat de Oekraense oblasten Donetsk, Lugansk en Kharkiv omvat) met militaire dreigementen en troepenopbouw in Oost-Europa. Ze verbinden hun dreigementen tegen Oost-Oekrane met ongegronde beschuldigingen tegen Rusland, en beschuldigen Rusland ervan de onrust te orkestreren voor zijn bekrompen belangen.

De grote mogendheden richten zich op een groter aantal Russische individuen voor economische sancties. Maar ze hielden halt voor sancties tegen hele industrien of instellingen in Rusland vanwege de schade die dat zou toebrengen aan economische betrekkingen met Ruslands kapitalistische economie, inclusief de uiterst belangrijke leveringen van aardgas aan Midden- en West-Europa.

Brian Milner, zakelijk schrijver van _Globe and Mail_, schreef op 29 april een column (alleen voor abonnees) waarin hij de moeilijke vooruitzichten voor economische sancties tegen Rusland onderzocht. Hij schreef: Om enige vorm van impact te hebben, moet het Westen effectieve wegversperringen opzetten die de vitale verbindingen van Rusland met de wereldwijde financile, handels- en investeringsstromen belemmeren. Maar zware sancties brengen kosten met zich mee die noch Washington noch Brussel bereid zijn te betalen ... tenminste nog niet.

Misschien zijn de aarzelingen over sancties tegen Rusland ook een aanwijzig over-wie-en-wat de NAVO-landen zich precies zorgen maken  niet over bestaande of toekomstige zakenpartners in Rusland, maar over de opstandige mensen in Oost-Oekrane.

Onzekerheid aan NAVO-zijde over wat deze kan doen, werd geuit door het hoofd van het luchtmachtteam dat Canada naar Oost-Europa heeft gestuurd als onderdeel van de NAVO-opbouw. Canada heeft zes CF-18 gevechtsvliegtuigen uitgezonden en, volgens Steven Chase van Globe and Mail, maar liefst 250 personeelsleden.

"Er is veel onzekerheid over wat we daar gaan doen", zei luitenant-generaal Yvan Blondin tijdens een persconferentie op 29 april met de Canadese minister van Defensie. Blondin zei dat de CF-18's waarschijnlijk zullen deelnemen aan routinematige trainingsoefeningen. We gaan naar Roemeni. Als we daar aankomen, zal het van dag tot dag vliegen zijn, net als in Bagotville [Quebec], behalve dat het van dag tot dag zal trainen met Roemeense en andere NAVO-landen. En dan zullen we zien.

"We weten niet zeker hoe lang we blijven, maar we blijven tot de regering ons vertelt dat het tijd is om terug te komen", zei Blondin.

De Canadese gevechtsvliegtuigen zullen in Roemeni worden gestationeerd. Landen in West-Europa, waaronder Groot-Brittanni, Frankrijk en Denemarken, stationeren ook meer militaire vliegtuigen naar het oosten.

Er is geen enkel verzet geweest in het Canadese parlement tegen het besluit van de regering-Harper om gevechtsvliegtuigen te sturen om de bevolking van Oekrane te bedreigen. Thomas Walkom van de _Toronto Star_ sloot zijn column van 30 april af met een doordringende vraag aan de Canadese parlementsleden: Zijn Canadezen bereid oorlog te voeren over wie de regio Donetsk in Oekrane controleert? Zijn ze bereid levens te verliezen om het Roemeense luchtruim te beschermen?

Hij maakt een opmerking die zwaar moet wegen in de hoofden van de potentile oorlogsmakers in Ottawa: Canada's leger is uitgeput door de oorlog in Afghanistan. Dat geldt ook voor de Canadese bevolking.

De Australische schrijver Renfrey Clarke heeft een beknopte analyse geschreven van de verontrusting gericht tegen bezuinigingen die de bevolking van Oost-Oekrane tot rebellie aanzet. Hun acties worden gevoed door zorgen over de omarming door de regering van Kiev van de bezuinigingsdictaten van de Europese Unie en internationale financile instellingen. Dit is een voorwaarde voor de financile steun die de regering zoekt.

Het artikel van Clarke begint: "De economische plannen van premier Arseniy Yatsenyuk en zijn regering in Oekrane zullen niet zozeer neerkomen op bezuinigingen als wel op economische ontmanteling." ***

De Europa-dromen van Kiev vereisen een totale omwenteling van de economie van Oost-Oekrane, inclusief de markten waar het zijn producten verkoopt en koopt. Het resultaat zal economische versobering zijn die zelfs die welke de landen in Zuid-Europa, zoals Griekenland, recentelijk ondervonden zal overtreffen.

Geen wonder dat de mensen in opstand komen en NAVO in de problemen zit. Pro-autonomiestemmen zullen waarschijnlijk op korte termijn schadelijke economische gevolgen hebben voor de mensen. Maar die gevolgen kunnen niet erger zijn dan wat de Europese bezuinigingsprogramma's te bieden hebben. En terwijl mensen in heel Oost-Europa en Rusland zich laten inspireren door de gebeurtenissen in Oost-Oekrane, zal er een nieuw soort bestemming gestalte krijgen waarin de arbeidersklasse misschien iets te zeggen heeft over hun toekomst.


*** vertaald en gepost in Truthout post #3

----------

